# Naruto: Waring Clans Era Main Thread - Part 1



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Olivia (Mar 30, 2012)

*Naruto: Waring Clans Era Main Thread*

*Naruto: Warring Clans Era*


After the endless wars that almost decimated the entire population of  humans on the continent, the Sage of Six paths traveled across the lands  and taught Ninjutsu as a religion to the remaining scattered clans.  Peace seemed almost obtainable in this time of reprieve, yet the Juubi  ominously appeared and threatened everyone's very existence. Valiantly  fighting the Juubi and sealing it within himself, the Sage, then split  the Juubi's chakra into 9 living Bijuu and cast them across the land  into the most barren areas of the continent. Afterwords, he cast it's  body into the sky and created the moon. 


Though the Sage of Six paths had a major effect on the people of the  continent, it was an undesired effect. Over 60 years have passed after  the Sages son's battled one another for the right to inherit their  father's legacy. Now strife amongst the clans are so bad the land is a  metaphorical powder keg.


Small wars have broken out across the continent and your growing up  amidst the chaos that you will soon inherit from your forefathers.  Deciding on whether to fight for your clan's supremacy over all others,  making your name live throughout history in infamy or honor. Even  abandoning your clan to do what you want and make a name for yourself.  Your actions will change the course of history itself and the land you  grew up in.

*Rules:
*-No Double Posting
-Signature's Must Be Turned Off 
-Failure to Follow the Rules Will Result in Deduction Of Points for That Week

*Points:
*1 Point = 3-5 Lines
2 Points = 6-10 Lines
3 Points = 10-15 Lines
4 Points = 16-20 Lines
5+ Points = 21+ Lines 
(It also depends on Quality, make great post but it's only ten lines? The mod may give you four points anyways)​


----------



## Bringer (Mar 30, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Main*
_Decision,changes,one day_

Tenshi retreated from the hug she gave Moro. The question that came from Moro mouth. So sudden...so straightforward? But that was always like Moro. She was always saying what was on her mind. That was what Tenshi admired about her.

Tenshi glanced down. Why would Moro want her on this group. Was it because of her Byakugan. Her knowledge. Her connections? There was no way Tenshi could be wanted by a group. Not with her skill.

Tenshi looked down. Her bangs covered her eyes. Was she doubting her self. Maybe Moro did want her to join because of her skill. Tenshi was confused. She looked down at the ground. Maybe this was Tenshi chance.

She had a change of heart. Her friends went there different paths to get stronger. And Tenshi was path was to grow stronger at the Hyuuga clan. Intense training everyday. Tenshi smiled at Moro.

"Three years. Give me three years and I will join. Next time you see me I wont be the same little girl. Also I have a request. When we meet next time I would like to have a sparring match with you."

Tenshi walked off towards the direction of the Hyuuga clan as the wind blew on her.

*End*


[P.S my post yesterday was way better but I lost it . This is a crappy version of it. Sorry Alis.]


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 30, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

It has been three years since she heard that annoucement and it was not pretty at all. Moro was asleep on the back of her summioning a big black wolf with fire markings all over it. Moro had not slept in three years now she finally got some rest from her intence training with her blood stain clothes but there was not a scratch on her at her as she remember the promises that he still had to meet. She still had to spared with Tenshi, some werid way to meet up with Nue again and talked to Ikki about what she was to him. She had to keep standing strong for the group of Tengoku.

Faia heard Moro sneezed and she was thinking that Moro came down wit a cold, evently that would happen sooner or later. Faia picked up her paced to run to the house where everyone of Tengoku was going to meet. Faia and Moro with her stuff bounded into the front door of the house. Moro was pounced by her wolves as they were so happy to see her again they licked her and sniffed her everywhere. They were a little wery about the new world, but got over it fast for bringing Moro back here safe and sound.

"She has a bad fever, Moro will get over it quickly.'

"What type of news is that to you punk?"

"Faia hush and relaxed with the other wolves as I take care of Moro."

Faia growled as she looked at the other wolves and went to play and relaxed with them. Romulus gave Moro medcine through a shot and run a hot bath for her. Romulus put Moro to bed as he went to a window and see who would show up first, Ikki, Tenshi or Kai. He sip his hot tea as he looked over to the wolves and the wolf summoning as they look like friends that they never forgot eachother. Romulus was thinking he was hoping that Moro's and Ikki's relationship turns out better than he thought it would.


----------



## Kei (Mar 30, 2012)

Yomi
The Samurai Priestess

How many years have it been?

A young woman asked herself as she felt the rays of the moonlight on her, the cool night breeze brushed against creamy skin, and the rays bounced off her sword. The woman long black hair looked almost blue against the midnight rays, something was tranquil about the girl. From the way she stood to the innocent look on her face as she looked up at the moonlight and her light blue eyes twinkled like the stars. She was the definition of grace, of beauty...

But looks could be deceiving...

At the ends of her light blue kimono was drenched in blood, the pool she was standing in was way too much for one human to produce, as the moon peaked out of the clouds the whole scenery came into view. A hand was on her heel, as if it was clutching on to dear life, and as the moonlight shined brightly it shed light of the dead bodies surrounding the girl.

The man that had her leg, struggled to get up causing the woman to lose that innocent look on her face and turn into the face of utter disgust...

_"Damn...You..." _he coughed as blood dripped from his mouth, his internal injuries were massive to cause this, and it was almost surprising to the woman as he was still alive.

Humans were interesting creatures...

"Your death was suppose to be quick." she said as she looked down at him before yanking her heel away from him, "That was my last gift to you as you pass on, just like I gave the rest of those who opposed me...But you selfishly cling to life."

The woman crouched down and took the man head into the palm of her hands, he was turning cold and she knew that death would be soon, but she could feel the fight. The fight he had to be kept alive, her eyes turned warm like a mothers as she stroked the mans hair and placed him on her chest. She wrapped her arms around him and he jolted from the shock of her warm skin.

"Moments like these I admire those like you..." she said as she stoked the man hair, her whole entire demeanor changed, "Fighting against the fate that staring you dead in the eye...Maybe its not that bad..."

_"W-what are you---" _he struggled but ended up coughing blood heavily on her blue kimono, the girl didn't say anything he was too weak to struggle against her nor threaten her life in any way.

"I will usher you a warm death..." she said, "I want you to die in the arms of a woman that is warm not the cold ground."

He looked at the woman and she looked down, "Rest warrior...You deserve that much..."

She was serious, but the man knew that it wasn't going to be long before the lost of blood would be his down fall. So he did what he was told and snuggled against her chest and heard the one who was the bringer of his early death heart beat. The warm touch of her fingers tingled as his skin was getting colder and colder...

_"Your name..."_ he whispered as he could feel his body growing heavy and tired, _"What is your name..."_

The woman smiled as she looked at him, the vision of her was slowly disappearing...

_"Yomi..." _he heard her say...

"Yomi Minamoto...I won't let you suffer any longer."

The sound of a blade being pulled out of its sheath could be heard before a harsh sling and the splatter of blood.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 31, 2012)

Mao and Kokonoe
Arc: Dawn of the New World


War has changed. The shinobi word is no longer hat we pretend it to be, we live our lives and as we see fit, we kill for selfish reasons, we destroy for things we believe in. God did not want a word consumed with hatred. God wanted a word of purity of sanity. But thanks to his endless grace and kindness, he gave us free will. And we abused it. We are not worthy of such greatness. We are not worthy… and so this is why we three men stand. We are but messengers of God, bringers of greatness and the only fit rulers of these lands. We are the ones who would create a world of prosperity, of grace, a word were we decide who lives and who dies. Uchiha, Mugenshi and none other than myself, THE HERO! WILL BRING UPON THE NEW ERA!! THE NEW ERA OF PROSPERITY!! 

…The Era… where the warring clans fall to their knees. 

[3 years later]

The was a lit room, the night was cold and the scientist known as none other than The Modified Hero was placing his hands upon his lips, gently holding among his fingers a lit cigarette, placing the bud between his upper and lower lip, giving a slight inhale, while slowly exhaling a puff of warm smoke, the smell of nicotine surrounded the area. Mao Motonashi was present; he stood next to a curious looking female who had an appearance that was that of a half human, half feline. They towered to what seemed like a purple colored creature that was shaped like a star. A being that was none other than Mao’s newest creation, The P.I.T.

Kokonoe hads were writing upon what seemed like a small board, words seemed to spread through the entire piece of paper it held, upon glacing slightly at the creature ever few minutes her hands began to write a new. 

“Kokonoe, I believe the time has come. Our creation has superb results, and not to mention a superb creator. Please, pretty please, explain to me what this creature does once more. It gives me such joy to hear how well we made this creature.”

Kokonoe  eyes did not even drift from the board she wrote, her lips rose in quivering annoyance as she continued to wildly flail her wrist through the piece of paper that this board has. 

“It doesn’t matter. Rakiyo was sent a communiqu? explaining the process. And given the Mugenshi's proximity he knows as well. Rakiyo has requested a meeting with all of us. He sent it a few minutes ago, it would seem he is back. We are to meet at the specified location once we release this being among the leader of the clans…” 

“Kukuku… Oh my. Very well, we shall see how our creation in action very, very soon…”

Mao, released a sly smug, the aura of evil resonated through his being, throughout the area; he walked towards a small button that was placed upon the quality steel wall of this place. Upon pressing set button, the sound of steel wheels started to be heard, a light enveloped the area, and a large window was presented among them, Mao gave a few steps forward, releasing slight burst of breath, Kokonoe walked next to him as beyond the window, laid thousands upon thousands of the creature named:

“P.I.T. or Phantasm Immersion Therapy”



“Go my pets! Wreak havoc upon the clans.”

Yet another door was opened, but once the voice of Mao was heard, the command given to them… they started to scurry throughout the land in search of prey...

"We must go as well. Kokonoe. Bring them as well. Raven, Zero and... Ryoji will come to us." 

Kokonoe gave but a slight nod... and both continued towards the coordinates given to them by the High Lord Imperial Uchiha... 

~*~

The star like creatures known as PIT, rushed through the leaves, through the oceans, through the air. Their size was no larger than that of a normal human face... their tentacles wrapped around set flying animals that seemed to... not even know they were there... however more so, they seemed to be following the commands of the creature as if controlled... once above the area of destination, the creatures awaited outside. the single one that flew above soon released their grips... 

Three clans. 

Akimichi

Inuzuka 

Yamanaka

The creature were all stationed here one entered, while the others awaited in peace, hidden among the landscape. 

The creature started to fall towards a certain building, a building that seemed to tower over all others, one that resembled authority over the clan. Once upon it's surface...the creature started to slowly scurry through the wall, it's gelatinous form helped it to get through tight stops with ease.

Even in different areas, the creatures were within the leaders dorms. While they slept soundly...


_*Yamanaka/Inuzuka/Akimichi*_

*"AARRRGGGHHHH!!!"*

*"UUAAGGHHH"*

*"OOOAAGH!!!"*

The moment the creatures outside the clans heard the voices of pain and misery they started to sward through the three clans not before long, every single member of the clans. Hundreds upon hundreds of shinobi had this  creatures wrapped around their faces... releasing screams of pain and agony that caused every life form within a few meters to flee.

Soon everything was quiet. The creatures eyes finally opened as the hundreds of shinobi said.

*"All hail Dr.Mao ,Lord Rakiyo and Regent Proteus! All Hail Dr.Mao, Lord Rakiyo and Regent Proteus!"*

With their max speed, each and every shinobi rushed towards the designated area where these three men would soon arrive...

Within a total of 30 minutes. they arrived. sitting upon the three thrones of well cut marble stone, they were within an extremely large place... one that was hidden within the forest of leaves.

"And it has begun."

"This is truly outstanding. You've really outdone yourself Dr.Mao ."

"Yes this is the fruit of our labor."

Rakiyo stood. His aura of great power and magnificence as all the members entered through the gate.

"Your efforts were splendid as well Rakiyo. Despite not finding the keys, for you to create a village so large within the amount of only three years. It amazing... not to mention it's a hidden village. What should we call it."

"The only fitting name it would have is..."

"Welcome, to The Village Hidden in the Leaves: Konohagakure." 

hahahahaha

​


----------



## Bringer (Mar 31, 2012)

*Alucard*
_My power grows_

Time. What seemed to go on forever. The thing that seemed to go by so slow. Was on his side. Everything went by so quick. Three years passed. Since he got his hands on the Reikon clan. Since he added someone with valuable skills to his rooster. 

And now. He got his hands on a clan no one knew about. Until now. The Kyodai clan. A clan with a variety of shinobi. They had a mixed number of clan members. Some from the Hyuuga clan. Some from the Uchiha clan. Ninja who abandoned or were kicked out from there clan went to live in the Kyodai clan.

But now he got his hands on that clan. He destroyed it. The thing that bothered him was that clan had small numbers. About 500 they had. While most clans possessed around a thousand shinobi or more. But they had a powerful clan leader that eventually fell in his hands. Cheshire.

And he had turned the whole entire Reikon clan and Kyodai clan into his familiars before he killed them all. Thats right. He could summon exact copies of everyone in the Reikon and Kyodai clan! With his abilities he absorbed there skills and put them in his familiar abilities!

His numbers could overwhelm any clan! He had even turned most of the Reikon clan dragons into familiars as well. But the rest escaped. And he recently gotten a apprentice. Namine Konran. Everything was going so well for Alucard.

But he was not done. There was still much to do. He had to gain for numbers. More familiars! He would find more people. More victims. And use his special ability to make an exact copy of them! And eventually he will cleanse the world from all this hate! By burning it to the ground and rebuilding it!

Alucard stood before the Hyuuga clan. He watched them. Most clans numbers dwindled ever since the attack three years ago. Alucard had to build his numbers. Though his numbers were not enough to overwhelm the Hyuuga clan. He would have to wait before taking over them.

But he would not annihilate the clan like he did with the Reikon and Kyodai clan. He would only do hit and run attacks like he did with the Kyodai and Reikon clan. Absorb,and run. Each time his numbers growing. And eventually he will absorb the clan leader. Making his stregnth overwhelming. He already had Hisanna of the Reikon clan and Cheshire from the Kyodai clan to his power. The Hyuuga clan leader would be a great addition.

"Namine....lets go. We are not ready to invade the Hyuuga clan."

"Yes Alucard."

"Who should we absorb next?"

"Not absorb....recruit."

"Ah. So you...drew some good recruits?"

"Yes Alucard. But if your looking for some people to absorb. Then look at this."

Namine handed Namine her sketch pads. Alucard had a smirk as he stared at the pictures.

"Fugetsu of the Senju clan, Zuko of the Terumi clan, And the most interesting. The heir of the Hyuuga clan. Tenshi Hyuuga!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 31, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro woke up as her fever was broken, she got up as all the wolves were there waiting for her to wake up even her summioning. Moro got dressed in her new outfit. The wolves knew to leave Romulus alone, Moro sniffed out Romulus scent and it was rage at a calm level. Moro was going to face him anyway to see if she could do anything for his rage and pain. Moro walked with the wolves at a paced as she sneezed again.

"Romulus, we will revenged your clan of the Inuzuka, but for now we have to work on other things. You can put your haterid and energy into your animals and Tengoku."

"Did your friends ditch you or something, because they are not here and never will come?"

"Shut up, dog boy. What is your problem? I need you more than ever right now, we have alot of work of ahead of us and we need everyone on our side."

"I shou ld have gone back home to the Inuzuka clan, I feel like my mate is in trouble, you get like that when you are deeply in love. Let gp find your friends if they not coming to us, we will go to them."

"I don't want to go back to your clan, they almost killed me and Nue. Sounds like a good idea, promblem I don't know where they are set for Tenshi. We need some clothes that will look like we are plained travels than fugtivies."

"I need help from you to help me out and if anyone wants to joined they can or I can do it alone."Romulus had his scrowled as he planned out a route if they were not going to come to them they will go to them after the next blizzard calms down, their plans would be set to moe out or stay for another day.

Moro wonder if she would be tied to someone like Romulus was tied to Artimis. She would help him out by going back to the Inuzuka clan and Romulus true home. That is true love, even though you are far apart they still care and love each other to keep that bond going.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 31, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
*Main*
_The heir of the white eyes today_

It had been three years. Three years since the day. Where she faced her self in battle. And seen her evil self. Tenshi put her hand on her necklace. The tiger talisman. She had made it to some kind of necklace. She would never let it fall into the wrong hands.

Tenshi had not left the Hyuuga clan for three years as well. She learned that she was weak. So she isolated her self. Getting direct training from her father....the clan leader. Her mother also trained her. With there tutelage she grew stronger.

The Hyuuga clan heard the message from Azuma three years ago. They were wondering what has happened? So they kept there eyes out. Though they were unsure. There were also changes. One year ago Tenshi became a big sister.

Her parents had a second child. A boy. He had her father hair. While Tenshi had her mother hair. Her father named him Shindo. Tenshi was so happy. Even though it effected her training at times.

But the most exciting thing was. She gets to leave the clan for the first time in three years. Tenshi was now confident. She would no more be the weak girl who relied on everyone. She would now protect the ones she held dearly. With her life! Tenshi stepped outside her clan for the first time in three years. Everything was...so peaceful.

Lush green grass. Trees everywhere. So much wild life. The forest had been so peaceful. Tenshi nodded. She knew what she must do. She promised Moro that she would meet up with her around this time. But there were a few people she had to meet. She smiled at the thought. Two images appeared in her head. Her best friends. Fugetsu and Zuko.

"I wonder where the troublemaker Fugetsu and the flirt Zuko are?"

Tenshi spoke with a smile and a beautiful giggle that sounded like a angel laughing. Tenshi had changed overtime. Her hair was longer. She has gotten taller. Her body has matured. But the biggest change was...her personality.


----------



## Chronos (Mar 31, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Three Years in the Future​
~*~ 

I lived for a total of eighteen years now. I seen things only few people should see, experienced things none should ever go through, but still I live life to it's fullest, thanking God everyday for the life he's given me. It's been three years since my last incident, and I haven't been the same ever since. I've grown much more powerful, not only physically, but emotionally as well. Accepting my inhumanity, accepting all these flaws and quirks that had been implanted upon me by some being that could be said to equal to something similar to a demon. Still, much of my life has gone smoothly, and my village is under the respective control of my authority. There is little to worry, but I still fret. This future is far too quiet.

~*~

The snow brew roughly in the North, the young man known as Ivery, Ryoji. Newest Heir of the Frost was upon the men and woman of his clan, his village has finally completed full reconstruction after the meteor fall incident 3 years ago. The young man's hair had grown quite sway, his mien was indifferent, his hands held the hostler of the blade known as yukianesa, his eyes as brilliant as ever, gleaming with a powerful blue pigment that could be seen for miles. His steps were steady, his eyes were focused as he approached a woman, who's hair was as sway as his, it's colored was that of teal her skin was dark. Upon approaching set woman his now deeper voice, he said:

"Any news Celsius?"

Her eyes drifted from their current sight, glancing slightly at the young man who had grown taller through the progression of years, his clothing were that of the leader of the clan, more specifically of the former leader. It had a noble touch, and it was decorated as if it were a war outfit, her eyes quickly returned towards the distance, were all it could be seen is the large amount of people laboring, and going on about their daily routines and chores. 

"Everything seems to be in order, other than the common needs we are still going through a peaceful state. I don't think we might have any problems today either."

Ryoji hands made their way toward his chin, looking down in thought he continued to hesitate, he felt the sensation of danger approach, but he couldn't be worried of set thing. He brushed of set sensation and tryed to ignore it, he turned as he continued to speak.

"Three years of serenity and peace. If the world could be like this for all eternity. It's such a wonderful thought."

Celsius turned and walked along side the Leader of the Ivery's, he sat upon a chair that beyond it was a slightly large table specifically made for whoever lead these people. Celsius sat on set table as her eyes licked at Ryoji revealing a pleased smile upon her lips.

"As expected you ran thing smoothly among the clan, we are in your debt Ryoji not only the pure nymphs, but the rest of the frost beings on these plains of endless snow."

Ryoji received the compliment as replaced his once indifferent expression and replaced it, with a slightly smug smirk.

"It's not all because of my power, Celsius. If it weren't for you I wouldn't be as far as we are right now. The people respect and love you Celsius, I'm grateful to God for blessing me with such a person."

Her smile became warmer, kinder, however Ryoji continued.

"But it slightly worries me that the clan is so peaceful, not even the slightest danger, we usually even had a roaming number of monsters surrounding the premises, but even they have left the area and left the village with a even less encounter rate. I'm still wondering if this is normal, in all my life I haven't seen such a behavior in the wild life." 

Celsius kept quiet as she only looked at the distance once more. Ryoji leg were crossed as he suspected something larger to approach them soon. His senses were keen as always, he eyes closed and he released a slight sigh, as if to release all stress and worry that brews within him, his eyes swayed towards his summoning and he told her with a tone that reflected his thought of worry among them.

"Tell the sensory ninja to up their pace. We need to be vigilant. Things might get hairy soon." 

​


----------



## Kei (Apr 1, 2012)

Yomi
The Samurai Priestess

Its been a while...

Since Koe left Yomi to save her, and the simple fact that Juri and that man had talked to her about her destiny. After years has passed, Yomi got stronger by herself, and she proved herself to the clan. The lost at the tournament made everything come into view for the young Minamoto when she remembered the last words from her other self. The passing feeling of a gentle love and how the world seemed to get cold. Those feelings were as clear as Izunami blade...

But with time, wounds heal, and a girl become into a woman...

It was the simple matter of taking that one step, and learning how to forgive yourself for what has happened in the past. Not letting it over take you, learning to take the darkness in your heart and manipulate it into the strength you need for tomorrow. Yomi became a strong person over the years, the progression of what she was and what she became was such a huge gap.

So huge that even the Minamoto clan recognized it, the clear face she had when she was in meetings with her father or she would do something for clan, it was the face of a leader. Ready to take on the world and risk her life for the clan, something that the clan men saw in the newly developed woman face.

When you lose something of great importance...

You realize to take the small things around you and how to cherish them. Every rainy day and every cloudy day just became another sunny day to Yomi. She realized no matter what the day there was no reason to slack on her work or not to bond with the rest of the Minamoto clan. Every day was another day to get closer to her goal of being the one that lead her clan, the one that can overtake her father.

Yomi took a white rag and brushed it against Izunami, the sword gave her a warm feeling as if it was responding to the girls touch. 

And the most important thing that happened when she was gone, was the bonding between her and Izunami...

It was almost as if they became one her and that sword, it wasn't before long that Izunami refused to be held by anyone except for Yomi. And it wasn't long before Yomi and her sword became one soul, to the point that the sword was the extension of Yomi. And the sword was the extension of her soul.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 1, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
_Visit to the Senju clan. Return to nothing_

Its been so long. So long since Fugetsu saw a familiar face. So long since Fugetsu actually had a place to stay. For the past three years Fugetsu traveled. A long travel. He went on his own. He went to find his own path. His own life in this world. Fugetsu had discovered many things. He had felt multiple emotions. Good and bad. The experience had changed him. But not only was he changed emotionally.

Fugetsu changed physically. He was much more taller. His body was more masculine as he had abs and muscles. His hair went all the way down to his neck. He became much more stronger. He felt as if he could take the world. He remembered. When he heard that voice. Unsure if it was real or fake. That voice he abandoned. Even though that voice did not care back or even acknowledged him.It was still someone he respected in a way.

The day when he heard the voice of Azuma Senju. The leader of the Senju clan. That day. Fugetsu heard what Azuma said. Fugetsu could not remember all the words. But it was something about all the major clans to prepare for something. To get stronger. And stop all the violence. If only that could happen. Fugetsu was not a fugitive. He stole. He killed. He did what he could do to survive. It helped him grow.

But now he was returning. Returning to his friends. Returning to his.....thats it. Only his friends. He did not belong in the Senju clan. Even though it has been three years and he was 19 he doubt the Senju clan even realized he was missing. His family was dead. He had no connection in the Senju clan. No reason to be there. If they did not even know that he existed. Then why should he care for them. He no one thing was very clear though.

Although he left the Senju clan. The clan he embraced. The clan he respects. The clan he holds dear to him. He could never live there. No one acknowledged him. Fugetsu would fight to the death to protect the clan leader,the clans people,and the clans honor. Heck he would now even do the same for the Uchiha clan. Sure he still thinks of them as power hungry backstabbers. But that was like Fugetsu. He was a stereo type.

Just because the Uchiha clan killed his family does not mean he should hold it against them. He was sure that there was a boy in his shows in the Uchiha clan. Due to the fact the Senju and the Uchiha clans are rivals. So he made one thing clear. Not only would he do all of that for the Senju clan. He would also die to protect the Uchiha clan. He would die to protect the Uchiha people. He would die to protect the Uchiha clan leader. He would fight for the people who disrespect the Uchiha clan.

But why? The reason was simple. Fugetsu rather he likes it or not is related to the Uchiha clan. The Uchiha clan leader is a distant relative of him,Azuma,the whole entire Senju clan. And vice versa. Meaning he would protect both. And try to stop both clans from having battles together. Family should stick together. Distant relatives or not. Though Fugetsu does wish to get some revenge. But he has learned to forgive.

But that does not mean he would not tolerate the Uchiha clan if they caused bad deeds. Fugetsu would choose the good. Scratch that. There is no good. He would choose the lesser evil. If the Uchiha clan decided to go and murder clans for fun he would be against them. If they were attacked he would go and support them. He would not be taken advantage like that if a situation like that ever happened which it wont. The Uchiha nor Senju clan have no need for Fugetsu.

Fugetsu rambling bumped into someone. He did not realize that day dreaming while walking would make the traveling so short. He was near a cross road. To the left was the Senju clan. And to the right was the Uchiha clan. He laughed. He wish he could day dream like this all the time. Traveling is so boring. He walked to the left. He was heading for the Senju clan. As much as the memories hurt. As much as he knows the people would not even recognize,care,or realized he had been gone for three years he had to see the clan.

"Well...here it goes. I just hope my awesomeness does not cause attention. I think first I will get a drink."

Fugetsu spoke with a cocky tone and a smirk in his face. He then switched into a toothy grin as his wolf like teeth showed. He decided to pick up the past. He realized he was walking with his arms around his neck for hours. It was a habit he had. He moved his arms downwards and moved them around to stretch them. Fugetsu jumped onward to tree to tree. He knew a bar around this area.

As he got there...or he thought he dead his eyes widened in disappointment. He was finally old enough to go to this place and it was demolished! There was a sign said area cleared. It looks like they were going to build some sort of...bushiness around here. Fugetsu sighed. As things changed that much. Well it was only one thing. Fugetsu decided he did not need a drink. He wanted to see the Senju clan.

As Fugetsu ran from tree to tree he thought. What if he has been all wrong. What if the Senju clan realized he was missing. And sent search parties. And they were worried that he left. And thought he was kidnapped. And! And! Fugetsu thoughts faded. That was a bit overselling it. He doubted that it would happen. He was not relevant. He has only interacted with the clan leader three-six times in his life.

As Fugetsu reached the gates of the clan there were guards by the gates. Fugetsu with a smirk on his face put his arms around his neck and walked casually. His necklace thudded against his chest each step he took. It was a strange necklace. It had a dog on it. Its shape resembled a giant button you pin on your short. Fugetsu neared the guards and they took a fighting stance.

"Calm down. I am one of you."

They both attacked. Fugetsu quickly got his distance as trees appeared at the spot where he was just was moments ago. Fugetsu did a hand sign and the palm of his hands faced the guards. Flowers and Vines shot at them. They quickly avoided it. They then muttered something. They muttered wood release. And they stood aside.

"Good. Now you see I live here! I just went on a long vacation. And I wont be staying long."

Fugetsu entered the gates. He seen children playing. He seen adults scurrying across the clans because they were busy. The memories caused Fugetsu to smile. He walked forward. He was looking for his house. He received many stares as no one in the clan knew me. The reason could be because he has changed so much or they never knew him despite living in the clan for 16 years. The reason he left. No one cared for him.

Fugetsu walked until he saw it. A complete wooden house. Where his house used to be. He smiled as he walked up to the door. He then kicked it down and walked in with a smirk. The house was surprisingly not dusty. Fugetsu walked inside a room and seen it...it was all pink. Fugetsu seen a girl on the bed. She looked to be around 8.

"Ahhh! MOMMIE! Robber! MOMMY!"

_"FUCK!! WRONG HOUSE!"_

"DONT SCREAM! UGHHH!"

Fugetsu charged full speed for the window and jumped out of it. He landed on the ground. The sudden thud made dust rise. He quickly rose up and dusted him self. He walked to the house next to the house he went in. Fugetsu saw a group of boys next to there. The taller one who looked to be 14 was in front of two boys.

"They say that there was once a boy who lived there. He vanished. They say that Uchiha snuck in and assassinated him! They say ghosts haunt the house."

"Worse ghost story ever shitheads!"

Fugetsu walked towards the house. He kicked down the door because it was a habit. Dust was everywhere. There was spider webs everywhere. Fugetsu used his fingers to stroke his chin while he was thinking. He had an idea. He walked outside. He then did a giant jump towards the top of the house and punched it with his full stregnth completely breaking the top. This caused all the kids to run screaming.

Fugetsu drew his weapon and it took form as a mallet. The mallet size increased by a lot. It grew to the size of a small house. He then smashed it downwards full strength. The wooden house completely collapsed. Fugetsu aggressively and repeatedly smashed downwards in sudden rage. He was unsure where the out burst came from.

"HA! HA! HA! HA! HAAA!"

Fugetsu was smashing the house to pieces. No! He was smashing the pieces to even more pieces. His mallet turned into a black ball that shrunk down and went to Fugetsu. Fugetsu then jumped on the pile of wood and started throwing it far far away. He was so angry. He had no idea where the anger came from. 

"DAMN HOUSE!"

Fugetsu realized then. He was not mad at the house. Nor him self. It was the inner turmoil in him. His anger. He has not been in this clan for three years. He was never acknowledged by it. When he leaves no one notices! Now that he is back he is used for lame ass ghost stories!!! Maybe he did not belong in the Senju clan. But he would never completely hate it. He hated that!!

He then preformed a hand sign. Wood emerged from the ground where his house used to be. And a giant two story wooden house rose up. Fugetsu anger was now gone. He turned to the guards with an embarrassed smile and he laughed as people watched.

"Just remodeling my house."

Fugetsu completely stormed inside. He had made a wooden bed. He laid down on it....it sucked. It was stiff,hard,and uncomfortable. And yet Fugetsu did not care. As he laid on the bed he thought. Should he go and see Azuma. Would Azuma recognize him? Would Azuma even know he was gone for so long. Would Azuma even care.

"Decisions,Decisions."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 1, 2012)

*Sadao*

Opening his eyes, as if he was sleeping, Sadao laid upon the ground. "Ughhhhhh.." Picking his head up off the dirt covered bricks, as he looked about. "What happened?" Pressing the palms of his hands against the ground, he lifted himself up and his body seemed to be stiff.

"Boy. Get up." "Grandfather?" Sliding his feet underneath him, his eyes flowed towards a room that flickered and rushes of air echoed into the chamber. Checking his chest, there was no hole from before, but as he tried to think back on what just happened, a numbing feeling overcame him. "Your are to learn many things here. But first, you will learn of your Norio Ancestry. The Clan of Smiths." Shambling into the flickering room, his eyes looked upon the blind old man, who stood next to an odd looking forge. _"Sadao. It is time to teach you how to Chakra smith."_ 

Waving his hand about, chakra began to take form in his hand, and formedinto a hammer. Tapping the hammer in front of the forge, the flames bent and warped inside. _You are to learn how to forge the elements, beat different kinds of metal and objects into form, to create items that this world has ever seen before."_ 

*[3 years later]*

Emerging from the temple, Sadao looked about the forest. "Bout time." Sliding an apple out from a pocket, he took a bite into the juicy fruit. 

Running down the steps, he headed into the forest, leaving behind a bare core amongst a number of apple trees.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 1, 2012)

Raven Matsumoto
The Hunter and Prey

A silver haired young man stood upon the snowy cliff that towered above the village of Ivery. The eyes of set teenage boy looked down at the icy village of snow and ice. Matsumoto raven, dressed in black with a red jacked, his back held the staff made of steal, his eyes pigment the color of jade as he viewed this messily village stand in before his wake. His eyes closed, his breath inhaled as his lugs were filled with the air of the regions of snow, and a slow, calm exhale followed.

"This is the village of the Nymphs. A species who's been hiding their identity for the progression of about at least 400 years. They said to be among the few clans who's is against war in all in aspects, but it seems the new leader of the clan is somewhat interested in battle. Mao has been speaking about you for three years, I wouldn't expect something weak to be my opponent. I wonder why Mao decided to send me instead of the P.I.T?"


Quickly discarding the thought his feet spread towards the side, containing his body firm on the ground for what he was about to do, his hand made their way towards a scroll that was quickly opened, a veil of smoke puffed in the air and replaced the scroll with a ebony steel spear, skillfully gripping the spear with his hands, twirling it between his fingers, soon pulling it behind his head as his eyes focused on the main building of the village.

"Ryoji Ivery. You better prepare yourself. I'm here to bring your tree year peace to a halt. I hope you've been preparing yourself in the past three years. I'd be disappointed if you weren't even near my skill level."

Throwing the spear at the tip of his strength, with berserker activating the effect, his strength slightly increased and 20 tons of strength were thrown at amazing speed towards the main building of the village of Ivery.

​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 1, 2012)

*Zuko Terumi*

Zuko had a smirk on his face. He was in a rocky area. There were mountains everywhere. The climate was hot. It was over 100 degrees fair and height. A sweat drop came from Zuko head. Damn it was so hot. But Zuko did not care. He knew suiton style techniques. Zuko looked around the area. He had noticed that this area had lots of active volcanoes. But to the left was a giant volcano with black smoke coming out of its hole.

Zuko turned to the left to see it. And he also seen a teenager with two wolves with her. This teen...was sexy. Zuko smirked. She had short black hair. She had a breast of a goddess. She had curves in all the right places. Her ass looked like it wanted to get slapped. This girl was a perfect 10. Zuko noticed that there were two wolves traveling with the girl. Zuko began walking towards. He quickly dashed forward full speed. He then did a jump and landed right in front of the girl.

"Whats a beautiful girl like you doing in a place like this." 

Zuko spoke with a smirk on his face.


----------



## River Song (Apr 1, 2012)

Hikari Gomon
_All Hail the Queen_​
Hikari walked along the path way, it was littered with budding plants and animals coming out of Hibernation. Hikari didn’t make a sound, her footsteps drowned out by the sound of the wind whistling through the grass and the baby animals crying for their mothers.

She stepped forward her heels kicking up a miniscule amount of dust on the dirt pathway. She continued to walk having no specific direction, she just liked to walk it was a means to escape from herself; she found it gave herself a perspective on her life.

The Last Three years had been maniacal but yet nothing had happened, it was the same routine. Continue moving never stop, always look behind you and in front of you, forever be aware of your surroundings because if you aren’t it could all be over.    

She ran her hand through her greying hair; she suspected it was an after effect of the experiments she was subjected to. Her hair had started to grey when she was eighteen but she didn’t let it bother her, appearance was a pursuit of the vain, and while she was no saint on that aspect she had learned to live with her looks... although she couldn’t help dying some of it purple, she was human after all.

She couldn’t stop moving, Namira was always there, behind every corner, in every shadow just waiting to pounce. Hikari had fallen into the habit of looking back every couple of minutes, checking to roof tops, the shop dealers, she had even suspected a little boy because of the way he moved, it was almost monkey like, and because of that the boy had to die. 

She had found herself now not taking pleasure in the kills she made; she almost never killed for fun anymore, now her blade was governed by necessity.  She was in a frivoulos mood now, she was tired of doing nothing she had come out to the woods not only to walk but to look for a victim, and she needed to release her stress on something, preferably something that would scream. 

Her head cocked to the side as she listened, she could still hear the whistling in the grass, she could also hear the rush of a close by stream, but most importantly she could hear someone’ voice 

“... Now class this is a spider.”

Her ears pricked up, her feet moved on their own accord as she jamp into a tree. Her arms grabbed onto the tree swinging her around for her to land on the branch, rustling the branch as she went.

“Oh, oh class did you hear that rustling, there must be a bird in that tree.” The teacher squeaked, her overzealous whine making Hikari grimace.

“Well you can call me a bird if you want but I always thought that was a little bit insulting, sugar.” She sneered from the tree. Her eyes locked onto the young teacher as she pounced into another tree before appearing in front of the women and the ten or so children that were huddled behind her.

“So what ya doin’.” Asked Hikari, her sing song voice lacking the luster it did three years ago. 

“W-we’re on a nature walk.” The teacher said eyeing the scantily dressed Chimera.  Hikari didn’t miss the stutter in her voice, she could almost smell the fear of the woman, she could smell the sweat that dripped from her pores and she could almost see her heartbeat rocket. 

“Really, are you lookin’ at spiders? There fascinating creatures, they really are  I should know. “ she said the grin not quite reaching the side of her face, her eyes were dull, she no longer fet the thrill of ending another person’s life.  

Hikari quickly formed The twelve handseals : Rat, Tiger, Ram, Ox, Ram, snake, Rat, Tiger, Hare, Ram, Hare, Spider.

She ended on her unique handseal, placing one hand behind the other and interlocking the fingers

“I’ll show you a spider: Chimera Slide.”

  Her body quickly went into convulsions, her eight limbs enlarging and her head distorting, the end result was a pale grey spider with purple lines drawing runes on her back. She was 6 foot tall and 3 foot wide. Her six beady eyes stared at the teacher. She seemed to have frozen in shock, while her class were screaming behind her, as if a switch had been turned on she turned around and started to run but with a swift movement Hikari sent a web after her pinning her to the ground, Hikari crawled over. Firing off webs to constrain the children Hikari crawled on top of the petrified woman who was screaming at the top of her voice, it was things Hikari had heard 100 times before “Please Stop” Get of me” “Help!”

Hikari stared into her eyes as she struggled, Hikari asked herself why she was doing this, she no longer took joy out of watching her squirm, it now felt like a chore. She sighed as she looked down at the woman, she didn’t want to do this and it dawned on Hikari that she no longer enjoyed this feeling, in fact she had come to despise it because of it relation to her run from Namira, it had become too normal, it no longer gave her a thrill, it was pointless. With an almost sad look Hikari opened her mouth smothering the young teacher in web. Her cries died out as her life was taken away from her and for the first time in years Hikari felt remorse. Silently she morphed back into her normal self, looking around at the horrified children, stuck to the trees, gagged and bound. She frowned a sad frown . She didn’t want to kill them but she couldn’t let them live knowing what they had seen.

“I am so Sorry.”

And within moments they were dead, their bloodied bodies now crushing the budding flowers, their blood staining the grass red. And Hikari stood in the centre looking around, she didn’t want this to happen, now having been subjected to Namira she realised what a horrible creature she was. She picked up the woman’s purse, reading her name of of her I.D card

Loretia Sanko

She looked at the name, thinking of everyone the woman would have known, they had Loretia snatched from them, and silently she created a dagger of sticky gold Engraving something into the wrist of her lower left hand.

_Loretia_

Hikari made a resolution to herself, she would no longer kill for pleasure and would only do it in necessity

It didn’t mean she would have to be nice though.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 1, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro heard a guy in front of her, she smirked at him, her two wolves were thinking nother guy who wanted to flirt with Moro. The silver wolf growled to the white wolf. The white wolf agreed to what the silver wolf said to him. Moro knudge the two wolves with her legs, it was telling them to stay focus on the mission. She was thinking about that the two wolves wanted a shady place to rest than playing a prank on another guy. She blushed as it was rare someone called her beautiful or to her it been a long three years with anyone around.

"I am looking for a dager and it is somewhere around here. I have to keep looking for it before it gets swallowed by the lava, then I have to go diving for it."

She guessed this guy was thinking she was half crazy as she said that. She walked passed him as her wolves scanned the landscape for her. she had a feeling she had to go inside the large  volcano leaving both of her wolves behind, as they could not stand the heat at all. She looked back at the guy.

"I have a feeling that you are going to followed me."


----------



## Bringer (Apr 1, 2012)

*Zuko Terumi*
_My specialty_

Zuko noticed her blush. Zuko was getting to her. Her explanation did not shock him. He has seen tough girls before. The thought made him think of his uncle girlfriend Boa Hancock. She was tough as she was sexy. Zuko just smiled as he went along. He stared at the wolves. Were they perhaps summonings or companions. 

"Of course I am going to follow you. I cant let such a sexy person such as your self go without a escort. Besides. I am a Terumi. Lava...is my specialty."

Finally Zuko and Moro and the wolves made it by the Volcano. Zuko quickly knew it was active. It did not take a ninja scientist to know this. Black smoke rose from the volcano. Zuko knew that this volcano was ready to erupt in a few hours. He stood there and thought. He needed a plan.

"You can call the shots here beautiful. What should we do."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 1, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"My specialty is heat, I don't think lava would be a problem to me, hotshot. The plan is simple, we go into the valcano and grapped the dagger before the valcano erupts. My two wolves are staying behind as they are nt torure by the heat. If you touch me in any way, I will put you in a genjutsu and leave you here."

That what her wolves wanted to hear from Moro herself and a better plan than they stealing his pants off his body. Moro went into the Valcano with the guy. She remember what Romulus had said and followed that path, he said it would only take 45 minutes. Moro activated her MS and looked around. She saw that the dagger was hanging from a rope as lava like a waterfall was covering it up quickly. She grabbed it quickly and also shook off the lava from the dagger's sheath. It did not burn her at all.

"Let's get out of here before we fell a rumble or two. Where do you want to go now?"


----------



## Bringer (Apr 1, 2012)

*Zuko Terumi*

"Temper Temper beautiful. As long as your genjutsu is about you I wouldn't mind" 

Zuko quickly followed the girl in. the volcano. Zuko was impressed by the girls skill. He he noticed that weird sharingan. So she was from the Uchiha clan. She was a true prodigy. Zuko nodded at the girl as she stated she wanted to leave. Zuko then paused as he was by the exit. He heard something. He heard...wolves howling. 

"That does not sound good!"

Zuko quickly ran up using the body flicker technique. As he arrived to the top he landed down on the ground to see two wolves fighting two ink wolves? Zuko was confused as he turned to Moro. 

"Do you see whats happening?"

Zuko then heard a dark and clear voice.

"There you are."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 1, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"I see it plainly as day light, that guy is after something and I can feel the chills going down my back as he is not up to anything good. What the hell do you want or that is a stupid question to you?"

Moro did not move a muscle as her wolves fight with the ink wolves she just stared at the guy who was just standing there as she put him into a genjutsu called Demonic Illusion: Shackling Stakes Technique. The Technique; the victim will be tormented with the sensation of having spikes driven through their limbs, taking away their body's freedom. At the same time, the physical pain accompanying the illusion. Moro was never expecting a answer from him as her sences tell her to just kill him.

She also had this guy wanted to fight and she was ready to rumble as well, she was waiting for that guy to break out of her a rank genjutsu. She was on her guard because she did not know anything about this guy at all, as she steped into a fighting stance as she watch the guy, she had another sence as he probly had back up as well to get the job down, but her friend she just met could help her in that area as well as he was a ninja as well.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 1, 2012)

*Alucard*

"Hahahaha. Impressive. If I could I would clap. This Genjutsu is quite something..Moro Uchiha. You think I don't know you? Me and my apprentice have been doing are studying for the past three years. We know a lot more due to my apprentice....special ability. Now this genjutsu is quite impressive. I cant move. And I cant break out of it because it makes me unable to move my limbs. Meaning I cant make a hand sign. But do you really think I would be unprepared Uchiha? Maybe I could add you to my collection." 

*Poof*

"A shadow clone!"

Something started to rise from the ground. Hair began to emerge. The thing that rose up was Alucard completely covered with hair. The hair began to shrink until it was normal size. It was his hair camouflage technique. Alucard smirked. Did these two brats think they could stand up to him? He could easily kill them my unleashing his collection. But he decided to have some fun. He took a step forward causing Zuko to make a fighting stance.

"Moro be prepared. Something about this man seems dangerous. And his power could rival a clan leader!" 

"Now Moro. I may let you live if you leave the boy here ad run away. Just like you did with the Uchiha clan."

Alucard smirk grew bigger. Suddenly a tall blonde hair girl who flew down on a ink bird landed on the ground. She was next to Alucard. She had a serious look on her face. And she had a scroll out with a brush with ink on it. Zuko kept his eyes on the man and made a hand seal.

"Lava Release: Lava Globs!"

Suddenly the blonde hair girl spread her arms wide and stood in front of Alucard. Zuko was confused. Was she going to use her self as a meat shield to help the man! Zuko quickly stopped the technique from happening. Zuko could not hurt her?

"Heh. Your weak Zuko. Namine....dispose of the girl."

Namine got her paint brush. She made quick strokes that was fluid and smooth. She drew 10 humming birds with paper tags on them. She then preformed  a hand sign. Alucard was smiling proudly as the humming birds came out of the painting. The humming birds flew straight for Moro. They flew in circles around her. Suddenly.

"Moro!"

*Boom*

Smoke was everywhere. This attack should have damaged Moro. And it was nearly impossible to avoid. But something pushed Moro out of the way. Or someone? As the smoke cleared Moro was seen unharmed and still standing. But Zuko looked damaged.

"Alucard he pushed her out of the way."

"I know. We must be careful. I dont want to kill the boy..yet. But if he does truly die in this battle Moro will make a nice replacement."

Suddenly the ink wolves dispersed from the damage of the real wolves. The white and silver wolves ran next to Moro.

"And those wolves may prove troublesome. Alucard use it."

"Hahahaha. Sure why not. Its not like this technique will kill them as I will not being using it full power. Summon familiar!"

6 shadowy looking demons appeared. They were pitch black and had yellow eyes. They had a humanoid body and looked quick and agile...but also fragile. These creatures could not cause much damage and died with one hit. But they were extremely fast and could dodge attacks easily.

"Get them"

The six shadowy demons charged both Moro and Zuko.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 1, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"You don't know anything about me and I am nobody's puppet to be control at all."

Moro bit her finger and did a few handseals quickly to summon her summioning. Faia appeared as Moro tied the dagger to her leg. Moro her head at the other two wolves knowing what they needed to do to attacked on the white wolf's command for the attack. Moro quickly did somehandseals to Fire Dragon Flame Projectile, she used it as a whip to slay all six black deamons on the ground. 

"Zuko, stop protecting women and fight like a true man. We will never get anywhere like that like female oppents."

Her wolves were fast to by past that and run to the enemies. The white and silver wolf pounced on the girl with blonde hair as their sharp teeth and claws. They jumped out of the way as they activated explosion tags. The black wolf with black with the fire markings sent a fire Phoenix projectile at the guy. Faia had five hits to attack with the phoenix, she growled at the two wolves saying that smell of paint can be flameable so whatch out for that smell of rigina in the paint. The two wolves growled back as that could be a option of dealthy flames or a deathly explosion up here near valcanos as everyone felt a tremor in the ground fround a valcano explosion above them at the largest valcano.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 1, 2012)

*Alucard*/*Namine*

Namine quickly grabbed her brush and began drawing a bear. She made a hand sign and the ink bear came up and protected her from the Wolf attacks. Now the two wolves and the bear were at combat.

"That should keep the wolves distracted."

"Its not over yet. This is not the best fighting place. I will end this!""

"Oh no you dont! Thousand Flying Water Needles of Death!"

Zuko collecting any moisture in the air that formed into water. The water turned into needles. Due to the fact the hot climate there was not much moisture in the air. He could only make 10 water needles. The needles went right for the girl. He then added the Syrup Capture Field technique. Namine quickly rolled dodging the needles. But that was a distraction as a sticky water poured over her shoes. She was stuck to the ground.

"Dont worry Namine."

Alucard used the Summoning: Rashōmon. A giant red wall protected Namine from any attacks. Alucard then used the body flicker technique. A fast blur passed Moro and Zuko. Zuko quickly turned around with a fighting stance. Zuko was punched with this man full stregnth. And this man was strong! 

Zuko was sent flying. He was going to crash straight for the wall! But then Alucard used the body flicker technique again! And quickly ran in front of the wall catching Zuko. Alucard had a sick smile on his face.

"Lets end this! Super absorption technique!"

Suddenly a white sphere formed around Alucard and Zuko. It was white and clear.. Namine eyes opened in astonishment. It was that technique! 

"AHHHHHHHH!"

Zuko veins were popping out. Zuko was sweating like crazy. The process of the jutsu was painful. Alucard face turned expressionless as he was holding Zuko. He had just copied Zuko knowledge and memory. Then Alucard smile returned. As he dropped Zuko on the ground.

"Dont worry he is still alive....for now.Tell me still feeling confident. I am just holding back. Right there I just used 2/4 of my power and he fell so easily? Would you like to run? To bad you will die. Now tell me? Would you like to be absorb like Zuko? Or shall I kill you with my own hands? Or maybe I should use Zuko against you? Or maybe Zuko techniques should kill you? Or perhaps I should just shatter that volcano and me and Namine should be on my very way?"

Alucard expression got serious as he made a fighting stance. Though his smirk was still present. He was going to make a wager. He was going to give the girl a chance.

"If you can even damage me? I will leave you and Zuko alone. I got what I needed. But if you fail I get to absorb you. Allowing me to make a perfect copy of you? Deal?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 1, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"Deal, but I want something else as well. Leave Namine alone as well and let her live life the way she wants it to be.. I make a fatal scratch you that you can't heal is good enough for me."

Moro was thinking the only thing he will copying is a bunch of ashes. I guess he will be my test subject to see if I really unlocked it. Faia the black wolf summoning looked at Moro through all that training it was time to do it, now or never. Moro did the hand seals as her eyes of the MS moved a bit in her eye sockets as Faia her wolf summiong move into postion as none of the regular wolves trained with Moro in three years. Moro stared at the guy chest as his shirt caught on fire by a black flame.

Moro know nobody could avoidable of the flames of Amaterasu. Moro did some handseals to muplicate the black flames into a black flame dragon projectile. Moro moved the dragon as fast as she could and ran it forcefully through the guy's rips. She was prepared for any trick the guy had up his sleeve. If he moved, faia was going to intersept as she could rebound the black flames with her own attack with a black flame Great Fire ball Technique.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 1, 2012)

*Alucard*

"That is *if* she wants to leave my side."

"I...I dont."

_"Do I?"_

Alucard watched as the girls eyes changed from the sharingan to something else. He smiled. Perhaps he did not after all know everything about her. He knew she was up to something. Suddenly a giant black light appeared before Alucard. Suddenly five dull looking men were in front of Alucard.

"This is a small amount of people I have in my....collection."

Suddenly blood began leaking from the girl eyes. And all his familiars ignited in flames. Alucard eyes opened in astonishment. Alucard quickly grabbed Zuko by his short and did many back flips towards Namine. Alucard was surprised. A technique at this level? He had to win the bet.

"You killed 5 people from my collection. Impressive. Now I know I need to keep some invaluable meat shields around me to take the hit from that fire you use. But...there seems to be a weakness to that technique. Each time you use it your eyes leak blood first. And then what ever you look like is quickly ignited by black flames. A technique like this must consume much chakara? No? Face it I am reading you like a book.Also my speed is beyond faster then the eyes can track. " 

Eight shadowy demons appeared in front of Alucard. As long as they stayed in front of him they will take the black flames. Alucard hair began growing rapidly. As he made a hand sign.

"Needle Jizo!"

Alucard hair transformed to strong durable needles going straight for the girl. Alucard then made three shadow clones. And they all separated taking two shadow demons each clone and him self.

"Face it. I have trumped your best technique. Your call little girl."


----------



## Kei (Apr 2, 2012)

Yomi 
The Samurai Priestess

"Milady Yomi!"

A voice called out to the young woman as she was cleaning her sword. Yomi stopped midway before looking over to her door which was closed. She sighed as she felt this was of importance and her slow days were going to become fast again. But she smiled, too long of a slow day was going to be boring. She placed Izunami in her sheath before hooking it up to her side.

"You may enter." she said as she turned around to the door and saw a young man bowing in front of her. When he looked up at her, he blushed a bit before looking back down. The young Minamoto clan leader was truthfully beautiful. Her long hair cascaded down almost like a water fall, the pitch black of her hair only emphasized her warm blue eyes. And the kimonos she wore were of the lowest quality but for some reason she pulled them off.

"Yes?" Yomi asked breaking the silence between the two, she smiled a bit before crooking her head to the side as if she was curious of what the boy had to say, "You are keeping me on edge, is it something of importance?'

The young boy blushed, "Yes!" he said as he looked at her before rummaging though his chest pocket and pulling out a scroll and slid it over to her.

"Its another one of those clients that don't name themselves." he said as he looked up at her, "You been accepting theses a lot milday...Are you sure you want to do these, they could threaten your life..."

Yomi shook her head, "My life is always on the line, as Minamoto clan leader, a samurai, and a woman." she said as she looked up at him, the quite passion in her eyes sparked something in the young boy, "And as a true Minamoto member, I won't back down not even once!"

The boys eyes shined brightly as Yomi looked at him, "Yes!" he smiled, "Of course!"

Yomi eyes warmed towards the boy causing him to blush, "Is there anything else?"

The boy shook his head, "Um no...I'll leave you be now milady!" he said before sliding the door close

Yomi watched as his shadow disappeared and his foot steps trailed off, before taking a deep sigh. She closed her eyes as she felt her muscles relax, there so much the girl could do by acting, but there were people who believed her. Who believed the mask that she wore...

"You been getting good..." a voice purred causing Yomi to open her eyes and stare at the ceiling, "Rank A acting up there darlin...I swear I haven't seen that much better acting then me!"

Yomi turned around as her eyes narrowed, "Juri..."

The woman smiled as she leaned on her window...

"Yomi~"


----------



## Chronos (Apr 2, 2012)

Raven VS Ryoji
The Power Of Two Great Source.​
The spear hurled through and through, it strength placed behind set item of ebony steel was enought to coursed through the air at at least 400 miles per hours, Ryoji sat in his chair while working on the paper concerning village situations, Celsius was out dealing with affairs, while his gaze slightly rose to see a gleaming light in the distance from the shining black metal of the blade could be seen, Ryoji kept calm as set item closed in at rocketing speed, his head slightly tilted towards the left the spear made of ebony steel missed, inches away from his head, the spear cleaved through the walls behind him, leaving quite the whole on the wall.

"And as I suspected, things were getting too quiet."

Ryoji stood from his chair and walked towards the end of the hall towards the balcony. His hands tightly gripped the blade Yukianesa, pin pointing the location of the attack, he noticed the enemy at the distance, and he gave but a sly smirk as he believed that he found the causer of this situation. Under him was Celsius who's mien was slightly shock, Ryoji eyes gave a serious aura in them, telling Celsius through them to evacuate the village and leave this to him. Celsius nodded in response and Ryoji build strength on his feet and crouched, soon propelling towards the roof of the building. He rushed towards the top as placed himself on the tip of it's surface.

The back of his hands met together, his eyes focused on the target before him who stood with pleasing awareness of his presence. His fingers started to curl up until they were completely closed, his chakara started to visibly emanate and coursed through him, the building under his feet started to rumble due to the power that had been placed in this technique.

"I see. So you're just gonna stand there and become a living target? Fine... Don't say I didn't warn you. I'll just say this... I won't miss." 

His power started to emanated stronger, the shaking under his heel grew intensely, his chakara was becoming much more powerful, his eyes were still focused on the enemy before him, as he called out the name of his technique one that he worked for in the past three years.

"Galick Gun"

His hands trusted towards the enemy before him, he unleashed a powerful wave of purple energy that circled his body no less as well. The beamed hurled towards the enemy at an alarming rate, without any caution what so ever. 

~*~

Raven stood as he witnessed the young Ivery come out the balcony unscathed. This caused his to raise his brow in suspicion, only someone with enough reaction time could easily pulled of to dodge such a powerful spear. The emotion of great pleasure and excitement brew within his system causing his lips to form a rather pleasing smug.

"Well, I see you aren't as weak as I suspected you to be. I believe I already know what's coming next." 

He crossed his arms, witnessing what his movement intended. He rushed towards the tip of his building, which caused Raven to already expect the next move, he laughed slightly as he believed that his movement were way too predictable. 

"An arrow? Please. An archer would never be able to defeat a berserker." 

However, Ryoji Ivery did but a strange pose that involved his hands positioning at chest height while pulling back, this caused his eyes to narrow and his mien to turn serious, he felt the ground shake slightly as he envision the worst, his arms prepped themselves, and his teeth started to clench.

"Mao never said of something like this. I expected him to utilize something with much more arrow in it. What is this weird sensation I feel?" 

Within a microsecond, a stream of powerful purple energy hurled towards him with magnificent strength and speed, his eyes opened with in shock, the speed that this thing went about, it was too fast, his hands crossed as the beam engulfed everything around him in a flashing light...

~*~

*[Eagle View] *

The area was covered in endless snow, the rays of the sun were bright, but it's heat wasn't nearly enough to cause this snowy plains to melt, the vision of mountains, small villages and frozen rivers along with mysterious wild life that playfully and gracefully surrounded and filled the emptiness of the forest of snow and ice. 

Peace surrounded the area, the winds blew with it's chilly delicacy, the flaked descended upon the earth. A beautiful scene that was none other than created by an all powerful and magnificent God. 



Soon a spherical shape was created on a certain area few 100 meters away from a peculiar village. The spherical shape of energy caused the earth to rubble and the area to get destroyed completely. 

City Block Destruction.

A veil of smoke started to ascend from it's destruction....












"KYAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAH!!"

~*~

From the veil of smoke a being of malice started to force himself to stand, and  his feet pounded the earth causing the earth beneath his heel to crack due to him power. He rushed towards the Ivery village, his speed at his tip.

"Wonderful! This is the opponent I awaited for! THIS IS WHAT I STRIVE FOR!" 

"GET AWAY FROM MY VILLAGE!"

Ryoji's feet propelled him towards the snowy earth, his speed out did the silver haired Ravens, he quickly went out the gates and rushed towards the powerful opponent before him, his clothes torn, his eyes raging with unexplained madness, madness that seems to come from the lust of battle, Ryoji eyes narrowed as his teeth clenched. While Raven's sinister smirk could be seen for miles. His breath heaving like that of a wild boar, his eyes gleam a strange amber pigment, his fangs grew, his eyes widen to it's max.

Only the quick steps of the took could be heard through the area, specially Raven's powerful stomps on the earth. The took met face to face, about to smash his head into the ground, and Raven about to smash his stomach. Time has halted for a brief moment as their mien met, they could see their faces clearly now, every aspect of their sentiment being reflected on their faces like mirrors, not a single emotion being held back.

Time Marched On.

*-BOOM!-*

​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 2, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"Namine, you will die if you keep on this path and that guy would not care. Even would not have any remorse in his heart for what he lost and he does not cared for you, he is only using you like a puppet. Guy with the demon summionings you forgot a few things, I don't have time to discussed what you forgot."

Moro know he forgot all about her wolves and her wolf summiong Faia. She also know that the power of the black flames were not gone at all it was still powering up around her summong Faia as she looked she was on fire by the black flames herself. Moro whistle as her silver and white wolf had another plan as well. She Unsheathed her sword of hell. Moro did a few handseals to create fire clones of herself. The clones charged at the black demons and the clone of the guy. Frontal asualt was not like Moro at all, she throw the ehite wolf at the guy who was holding Zuko by his pants.

The white wolf quickly grabbed Zuko and ran off to get away. Faia lunched her attacked of a black flame Great Fire ball Technique at the true guy not the clone with Moro in the way. As Moro was hit it did not affect her as the sword of Hell protected her, as it set her body a flame as well as the guy she was fighting. She slammed the sword that was on fire like her body of black flames in to his chest. She used body flicker to get away from the guy.

"Bishi, leave my friends alone."


----------



## Bringer (Apr 2, 2012)

*Alucard*
_The end_

"N..No! Alucard is my friend! He saved me! Saved me from the abuse of my father! He saved me from my pain! He gave me a reason to live!"

Alucard clones were all safe as the shadow demons protected them. But that caused the shadow demons to disperse. As Moro got near Alucard with a powerful attack Alucard hair quickly grew. He had used a combination technique of Wild Lion's Mane Technique and Needle Jizo. His hair circled him as the sword clashed. The hair became sharp and durable. As the sword clashed with his hair.

"Now you see that its point-"

Suddenly the sword pierced threw his hair 5 inches deep. But the technique made his hair quite durable and thick. Moro then retreated backwards. And Alucard hair returned to normal length and size. Alucard was quite impressed. Her weapon pierced the Wild Lion's Mane Technique. But if Alucard could not absorb her. He would kill her! She was to dangerous to be kept alive.

"I must say. You are a real Uchiha prodigy. You unlocked a evolutionary form if the sharingan. I have seen deformed sharingan before. But never have I seen such a natural evolution of it. But I am afraid I must kick it up enough. Me fighting with my own move set is not my forte.  Super absorption technique vault!..........Zuko!"

Nothing happened but Alucard smirk grew wider. Suddenly Alucard made a hand sign. 

"Boil Release: Acidic Breath!"

"Thats Zuko technique? I see you had not yet turned the abilities you copied with that technique you used into its own familiar!"

Alucard opened his mouth as a very light light green fog exited his mouth. Namine was safe out of the range and behind the wall Alucard made. The light green fog covered Moro,and the wolves. Alucard had a sick smile. As all the wolves eyes began to water and became irritated. And started to burn in pain so they closed there eyes. Soon the effects would work on Moro.

*"Awooooooo!!!"*

"Dont worry. There not in real pain. This technique is very weak. It just irritates and burns the eyes making the target close there eyes. Its like the effects onions have on your eyes....but much much worse. And just because your blind does not make you immune. With your eyes closed you cant use your sharingan."

Alucard used the body flicker technique and pushed Moro with some of his stregnth. It was not even close to a fatal blow. He just wanted to show off his power as the push caused Moro to slide across the ground.

"Tell me? The knowledge I have on you says that you have a partner traveling around with you? Where is he? As he might be a much more interesting match then you. And oh dont forgot are bet. I win I get to absorb you. But I will throw something in. When I absorb you I will not kill you. I will have Namine draw you some ink birds and it will take your unconscious bodies far from here. Then I will shatter the volcano so the lava will burn all evidence of this fight. Act now as they offer may not last."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 2, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"Chick, you don't relizes this but he is going to kill you anyway when you become useless to him. You have no real purposed to live right now. Dude, I bet your allies get annoyed of you real quick, after talking too much smack like that."

Moro and the wolves felt a wind current as the stinging from their eyes was gone as it carried back to the guy that Moro that she was fighting. Moro and her wolves should jump now as Romulus did a few handseals to do Swamp of the Underworld to pulled the guy in. Romulus growled to do it as he needed to bull rushed the guy. All of the wolves that he and Moro pulled together in the last three years ran at the guy and pounced at the guy and spinning their bodies to do the attack Passing Fang.

Romulus did a few handseals and ran at the guy as he did not say anything as he hit the guy as he did not cared about anything else and hit him with the Rasenshuriken - Wind Release: Spiraling Shuriken. Moro heard the bells to this jutsu. If Romulus was going to hit the guy her partern needed some back up as well, she did not know what Romulus was getting himself into. Moro did a few handseals to doDemonic Illusion: Burning Paper Body. This genjutsu will keep the victim as they burn from toe to head as the actually body would be harder to move. Moro stared at the real guy.

Moro did a few more handseals as she release ashes from her mouth to layed on the ground near the guy she and Romulus was fighting as a back up move if this guy to screwed up their plan in another way. He move she would click her teeth to make flames go up around him sining him badly. She looked around as she was amazed that the wolves had gotten much stronger. Faia was not scared at all as she was ready to work with Moro to make this guy paid dearly.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 2, 2012)

*Alucard*
_Unfinished business_

Attacks were sent straight for Alucard. Backup has seemed to arrive for Moro. The man that Alucard mentioned. Zuko would be waking up soon. And the girl seemed to break the deal as she had someone else jump in. Meaning that Alucard would have to kill everyone!

Her friend seemed to use an attack. But Alucard avoided it with common sense. If your enemies are going to jump of course you are! Alucard could not help to laugh as Moro and her muts and the man who was now clearly a inuzuka charged at them like prancing idiots.

"Its been 5 minutes. You know what that means. Well actually you don't. You don't have the intelligence in your underdeveloped brains to comprehend my abilities you muts. And no I am not talking to the wolves."

Alucard smiled as all the attacks got really close to him.

"Super absorption technique."

Suddenly all the attacks that neared him stopped. Including the Inuzuka and the muts that were close to him. This attacked did one of two things. Either absorb someone knowledge and techniques and even kekkai genkai. Or bounce back any kind of technique thrown at them. And there was a whole lot to throw back. He could reflect any genjutsu,ninjutsu,or blunt force.

Suddenly Moro genjutsu effected Moro her self. Romulus Rasenshuriken backfired as it started going towards him. All the wolves attacking were sent flying back. Though the problem was this attack had a 5 minute draw back time of not using it. Meaning he would have to wait 5 minutes before using it again.

"Namine. Prepare a escape. I am going to kill them all. Summon familiar!"

Suddenly 100 shadow familiars that were fast and agile and could cause minor damage surrounded the unconscious Zuko,And Moro and the Inuzuka and the wolves. Namine began drawing a giant ink bird. She made a hand sign and it came to life. She grabbed the birds talons as it pulled her out of Zuko sticky syrup technique. And the bird and her flew to the sky. But Alucard was still down there.

Alucard took a few steps back. He was near the volcano. He had a huge smile as the shadow familiars were distracting them. He then landed a punch to the volcano.

*Shatter! Rumble!*

The volcano had cracks all over it. Suddenly the ink bird swooped down. And Alucard grabbed Namine ankles as the ink bird flew them both away. There was no way Moro and her stupid friend could save a unconscious Zuko,the wolves,and fight off the shadow familiars in time to escape.

*Shatter break*

As the bird flew away Namine climbed up the ink bird until on its back. Alucard did the same as they watched the Volcano break and lava pour coming straight forward the weaklings. He noticed Namine face. Was she blushing?

"Namine...so I see an attraction coming from you to someone down there. Do tell."

"Zuko.....I mean the Terumi...was kinda cute."

"Haha. Pathetic. Soon they will be dead anyway."

*Flashback*

".....I hope Alucard wont get mad. I kinda...want them to live."

Namine spoke as she on the bird in the sky. She secretly made a second ink bird as it flew behind the volcano. She then came to save Alucard.

*End Flashback*

"Ow..my head. What happened."

Zuko spoke as he seen the volcano crumbling as lava poured out! Suddenly he seen something flying towards Moro and him. A ink bird? He had no times for questions! He had to act quickly!

"Okay I am not sure when you got here......but I assume your on Moro side....from what I can tell your a inuzuka....the teeth was a give away! No time! You see that bird!"

Suddenly the bird swooped in such a precise and speedy and accurate way that it slid the wolves,Moro,and the Inuzuka off there feet and on its back. And there was no room for Zuko so he grabbed on its talons.

"That girl....saved us?....she also had a nice ass."

Zuko stated with slight red cheeks and a turned on smile. Suddenly something touched Zuko feet. And it literally melted his shoes! And his feet had minor burns!

"Fuck! That lava burns! We should be higher then this! Don't tell me there is to much weight! We need to lose some weight!"

Zuko found some space on the bird and got more safely on instead of holding on its talons. The bird started loosing altitude. They really needed to lose some weight. Or they would plummet straight into the lava!


----------



## Kei (Apr 2, 2012)

Yomi
The Samurai Priestess

Juri, the taijutsu master, or the priestess of the warriors to be more specific. It was one thing that was clear to Yomi was that the two who came to her in the tournament were old priest and priestess of her old home Pao. They made it clear with their barrier techniques and their knowledge of the village. And of her. Juri was the one that made Yomi shiver in fear, something about the woman told her that they were close back when she was Koe.

But there was no memories of her, none at all...

Juri made her way over to her and wrapped her arms around the girl, she snuggled in Yomi hair and closed her eyes, and this cause Yomi to feel a slight sting in her chest as the woman pushed against her. This warmth was fake, just like her smile and the way she told Yomi that she loved her.

It was all fake...

"Are you angry at me Yomi?" she as she slid down to Yomi back, "I thought you be happy to see me."

Yomi didn't say anything at first, a slight smirk came across her face before the woman stopped and realize that the thought was cruel. Cruel enough that it should be voiced and cut the woman, but she knew that the words would cradle the woman like a warm blanket. Something about her being a complete M was a turn off for Yomi but she closed her eyes.

"I will never be happy to see a spider." she said as she touched the woman's hand, "Its an unwelcomed guest in my eyes."

Juri smiled, "But we make sure all the insects are out of your house so you can sleep well..."

"Is that before or after you strike me down with your venom." Yomi said as she looked over her shoulder to see the woman smiling up at her, "No matter how much a spider helps around the house, it is still an insect like all the others."

Juri looked up at the girl, "So cruel..." but then she smiled wickedly, "I am rubbing off of you."

Juri let Yomi go and for a quick minute Yomi smiled for a bit, something about that gave her comfort.

"Mmm I don't know whether to be disgusted or to take that as a compliment." Yomi said as a painful smile spread across her face


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 2, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"I was thinking we shove the perv off the bird, you know when to summon me again Moro."

Faia dissapeared in a white smoke, Romulus did not say anything as he did a few handseals to turn himself into a bird to loosen the weight as they flew higher into the air. Moro was with Faia on that one as she smiled a little bit. She did not cared if Namine saved their asses, she was still on the bad side. They had to track him down again if this keeps happing to anyone else she know. The bird looked at Moro as the bird that was Romulus knows what she was thinking.

"Perv, you need some matters to win a heart of a women. I have feeling you end up with a slut or something."

Her wolves kept there snickers to themselves as they waged their tails as they was a bit happy. Moro was thinking they be flying for a few hours with this perv, atleast she got comfortable against her silver wolf. her eyes turned back to their normal color, she shut them to rest them, as they been through too much strain already.She was in her thoughts about the fight she got through and what to prove on. She would always reak promises or her vow because that was part of her or part of the fugitive path she took to deceive people from time to time. Her silver wolf nuzzled her to give her some comfort as the fly somewhere with out danger.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 2, 2012)

*Zuko Terumi*

As the bird altitude grew higher he felt relaxed as the sun was setting. The night would be soon. He had to get some sleep. But something Moro said irked him off. Though he did not want to insult her he could not resist.

"Ah..yes I am the pervert. I wont deny it. But the thing that irkes me off is its coming from a girl with no pants."

Zuko replied back annoyed. He then thought? Where was he heading next? And how would he react if he knew we were alive? Zuko paused and then sat up and looked at Moro again.

"If we do track him down we cant do it while on this bird! He will recognize its Namine technique. And then he might kill her."


----------



## Kei (Apr 2, 2012)

Yomi 
The Samurai Priestess

"May I ask what you are doing here?"

Yomi turned to the woman with the revealing outfit, who only smiled as she distances herself from the cold glare that Yomi was giving to her. Almost like a wild dog she became, she didn't like it when ever her or that boy came to visit and always treated them coldly. Rushing them out after they told her what they wanted them to do, it was a beautiful development to Juri. Something that should be treasured...

"Just making sure you get the mission and understand what you are doing." she said as she leaned against the window, the sun came peeking into Yomi window, "This is crucial to your development..."

Yomi growled, "Everything I do is crucial to my development, but what am I being developed for is what you refuse to tell me." she said, "So even if I pass or fail this mission is a bust no matter what because I don't know what you want from me."

Juri smiled, "I want what any mother wants for her child, a good life in a world that is fit for her." 

Yomi didn't say anything as the woman looked at her and this was the only time that Yomi couldn't tell whether or not that this woman was lying to her or what. And it confused the girl, it made her angry and rage out against her empty chest. The calm words of Koe were now gone and the only thing that she could hear was her own thinking. Her own words pondering their meaning, nothing to stop her from this self destructive habit...

Her own mind was now her worst enemy...

"Don't say thing like that so easily." Yomi retorted before looking at the scroll and tossing back to Juri, "Just tell me what I need to do and I will do it. No circling around the bush, tell me..."

"Protect someone." Juri said

Yomi eyes widen for a minute....

"Protect someone that will further your development and make your first impression on the old world, before the new one comes."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 2, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"I am wearing a skirt and I don't feel a draft you do. My wolf saved your life from ripping your pants off you. We tracked them down later after we get rid of this bird. If you makes you more happy than the sun set."

Moro had a feeling that Zuko had a bump on his head and did not remember much, to her this was going to be a long night. Moro did not open her eyes at all. She had nothing to say to Zuko as she kept her mouth shut as she was thinking she still had to work with him on getting Namine back to live her stupid life. Her silver wolf tickle Moro for her to lighten up to not draw tension on the bird.

"I know we are not on good terms but we have to put that aside."

To the silver wolf they seen they both needed some sleep, Moro petted the silver wolf. She sighed as it was another togh day and thoses days were going to last for awhile. Moro was not going to say anything intill Zuko started to talk to her once again.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 2, 2012)

*Zuko Terumi*

"Hey I have nothing against you princess. I have no idea what you mean by the wolves saving my life by ripping my pants off? That makes no sense....what so ever. Namine is not evil...she is just confused. I do not think she will leave Alucard side. But she did save are lives. I am just saying when we do find them I rather it not be on the bird as Namine may be punished."

Zuko laid back on the bird. His eyes watched the crescent moon. Hours passed flying? There was no way they would catch up to them by tonight. His eyes seemed to close then open. Close then open.

"You should get some sleep beautiful. We have a long day ahead of us."

*Fade to black*

Zuko woke up. He had no idea where the bird flew. He opened his eyes and turned around. He seen the wolves and Moro. He then waved his hands.

"You awake. Anyway what ensures that this bird is going the right way?"

The sky was...strangely dark. But it was only morning. Zuko heard slight rumbling. And a light sprinkle of rain began falling from the sky. Zuko thought much. In till the bird began to melt. Zuko quickly sprung up.

"Um...Moro. I thing it would be best to...."

The bird completely melted from the rain.

"Jump!"

Zuko leaped towards Moro. He grabbed her hands tight. He had an idea. He quickly used his other hand to grab his pig talisman. He stared at Moro and then looked back down on the ground. His eyes turned red as a powerful red beam shot towards the ground. As the beam hit the ground the force pushed Moro and Zuko up by a bit. But they were still falling but at a much slower pace. As his eyes were still blasting a laser he spoke.

"Moro. I can stop the both of us from plummeting to are death. But have any more ideas for your wolves? Perhaps your friend has an idea. Perhaps that technique he used on Alucard? That dark swamp thing. It may soften the impact?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 2, 2012)

*Zero 
The Beginning of An Era*

*3 Years Ago*

Zero had left the hotel in order to gather clues. Wandering around Port City searching every hole in the wall, every greasy spoon, every derelict building was not garnering a result other than annoyance. His partner did not want to move during the day for some odd reason, not only that but she was partly to blame for Zero missing out on a top suspect...

"Ey deary why so glum"

Zero's ear perked up as he heard a gruff voice with more gravel than a cement yard.His interest piqued he began to approach the origin of the distinctive voice. He could only see the person from behind but took notice of the gray fabric and thinning hair of the man very similar features to the man at the bar...

Zero skulked toward the man who leaned up next to a wall, he looked more like he was flirting with the potential customer rather than selling. Zero ever fleet of foot rushed forward toward the man who would lead him to finishing out this mission

*SNATCH*

An unseen assailant caught the former clown prince in his tracks. Thoughts of a trap or ambush flooded his mind but there was no way, right? He craned his neck to the side and to his astonishment an arm of smoke him by the cowl. A rather dumbfounded look was stricken across his countenance as he tried to digest the improbable situation. The smoke began to propagate into an even larger shapeless mass as Zero was let go from its grasp, he looked around as the bystanders of the Port City corridor ran in terror at the unexplainable phenomena, however Zero was entranced by the macabre scene. He tried to activate his Rimen Sharingan but it failed, his gift had abandoned him...

The tournament!

That was the last time he saw something similar to this. The formless smoke began to take shape, the shape of a man. An imposing figure that looked to be about 6 feet tall with broad shoulders that looked like they could hold up the world entire, but it was the magnitude of the aura that was so astounding. The only times Zero had ever felt this up close was from Mao and more recently Koji.

"So this is what you've been reduced to after your inability to win a single fight at my tournament. Acting as a glorified errand boy for Mao who gets outsourced to Proteus. At one point we all had such high hopes for you. You have quite evidently lost your luster have you not?"

The smoke began to materialize changing from a caustic vapor to flesh. In a matter of seconds standing before Zero was a man he knew well without really knowing at all, Uchiha Rakiyo. His fight or flight instincts began to take hold as he turned his body so it was now perpendicular to Rakiyo with both his fist raised and at the ready.

"Always so impetuous no matter what your name is. Why don't you activate that false Sharingan you hold in your right eye? I wonder can you not use it? Your perceived value dwindles by the moment Zero Enma."

Rakiyo's way of speaking was unnerving the way he spoke was as if they knew each other, he had spoken in this manner at the tournament when he called off the fight with that girl. And now he was here being as cryptic as he could be as if he knew Zero would get frustrated and lash out. There was something so methodical and calculated about the entire manner Rakiyo was speaking in.

"Before you speak let me make one thing clear. I am the only person in the world who believes in you anymore. You have to prove yourself worthy of your blessings. You want to be wise but you are dull, you want to be powerful but you are, you want to be something but you are nothing. I can change all of that for you. My only price is that you work hard and that you learn."

Zero didn't know what to say to this man, he knew all about him but Zero knew nothing. Ignorance was not bliss. He lowered his stance his shoulders slumped and head down.

"Why?"

Nothing more, nothing less, just a very simple question that brought a smirk to the Uchiha clan leader?s face.

"Because I'm betting on you, Zero. I?m betting that you?re someone who is worth it. You just need the right person to bring out your potential. All I ask in return is that you be a Knight in my Kingdom. A Knight of Konoha.?


*~Now~*

_Three years ago I met a man who asked me to be a Knight in his kingdom. I didn?t see a castle so I wasn?t really sure what I was to be a knight of. We traveled the world together and I found out the world was actually a huge place. There was more to it, people who wore different clothes, people who spoke in foreign tongues, people who actually put milk in their tea. The entire thing would have seemed preposterous to me when I was a kid, hell seeing the world, dining in the finest restaurants, meeting incredibly wealthy people in their posh society life. I?d laugh my ass off at such a thing three years ago, but Rakiyo changed all of that?

He opened my eye to the world around me. He invested in me and provided me with something I didn?t have three years ago, discipline. It wasn?t just traveling the world he had me work in the leaves honing my skills as a shinobi in the wild. But all the while we were building something together. Something more than just my skills we were building something revolutionary. I was helping him build a Kingdom, I was becoming his Knight?_

Along the way I gained a pretty annoying partner and a better sense of style during our travels out west. I finally came to understand why Hisoka was so steadfastly loyal to her clan. What it meant to be loyal and respect someone that believed in you. Today has made the past three years all the more worthwhile. As I look upon the legions in front of me as I look upon Konohakagure.

The masked young man was standing atop a tree limb staring down at the leagues of Shinobi before him. This place they had built was the first of its kind, a Village that was Hidden in the Leaves, Konohakagure. He beamed with pride as he saw the troops hail the three men who had helped to make this all possible. It was a  poignant moment that resonated because it showed how far they had progressed together in the past three years, how far he himself had come.

However he knew that this solitary moment was not the end, no it was the beginning of a new era...

"Mission Accepted."

A vortex of wind swept through the scene, a solitary leaf now the focus of our view into this scene.The masked teen has vanished.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 2, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro woke up as she felt Zuko holding her closed, she would have punched him, but falling like this, he saving her life from falling to a death. She had a feeling that he would let go of her. The bird that was Romulus had some chakra in him as he would have like to use the Monkey tailsman. He would keep that a secret from Zko for now. He speed up and landed on the ground, as his other hand was hurt for now. He did the handseals and placing his hand on the ground, as he did the swamp of the underworld. Moro wolves landed in the swampy area as it was much softer landing. They were used to getting to a rough start in the morning like this.

The wolves shook it off and stood by Romulus as they waited for Moro and Zuko to come down as well. Romulus felt his owl land on his shoulder as she was still awake, hooting at the fun. Moro and Zuko landed a few miles away from where Romulus and the wolves were. It did not take long for Moro's wolves to sniffed them out. It started to pour then lighting, Romulus had a feeling he know where he was going to get out of the rain. Moro followed her wolves to a barn and they enter the barn waitng for the storm to be over with.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Zuko Terumi*

"A barn? Eh not sure if the farmer will like it but the hell of it."

Zuko knocked on the barn. After waiting 10 seconds he just kicked his way threw. Once entering he realized that the barn smelt like shit....literally. And there were cows and horses. And connected to the barn was the chicken coop with annoying ass chickens.

"Moro......please tell me you will get your wolves to eat these annoying animals! I just hope the farmer does not get angry about it."

[Sorry for the short post. I am tired right now]


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 3, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was thinking did he expect a four star inn and someone was thing she would robbed someone who was loaded with cash. Romulus was thinking that someone needed some strong tea. Would it be the sound or the smell to drive someone crazy.

"Let's keep walking. There is a farm a town is not far. If you don't like the place get used to it."

Moro went outside and pitch her tent in the middle of the field in the rain. She enter her tent as it was much better than the barn. She made herself some warm tea, she had a feeling he would followed any pretty girl. She sip her tea as she sip her tea and listen to the rain. 

"Do you want to stay in the barn or in the tent," Romulus ask as he patted a horse? He pulled off his coat and cover up a stack of hey. He sat on his coat and smoke a cigarette. Moro's wolves laid down as if they were back in a wolf den. Romulus pulled some salty meat for the wolves to eat for breakfast. He watch what Zuko decision to talk to him or Moro, he was thinking that Moro was just relaxing before moving on to another town to pick up a mission or two. Meanwhile Moro was mediating to not go insane from the MS.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 3, 2012)

Raven VS Ryoji
The Power Of Two Great Source.​










"What are you doing, asshole?"

"I should be asking the same thing? What gives you the right to attack my village!? I'll kill you for your insolence." 

Both of them continued to battle, their blood stained upon the floor as Ryoji continued to swing his blade gracefully with the flair of the professional blades man. Rave's stamina lowering faster and faster due to the effect of berserker wearing thin, Ryoji still had more than enough strength build within him to continue the battle.

"I'll bring upon you my full power then." 

Ryoji speed instantly scaled towards 200. His knee bashed the stomach of teh young silver Raven, his fist collided with his chin lifting him form the earth he stood upon, quickly swinging a 360 sweep towards his cheek, this young raven's body was propelled father towards the sky, Ryoji eyes followed as in a matter of an instance his hands and legs were covered within a veil of pure Ice creating gauntlets and Greaves. His feet pushed the earth beneath, but force brought the young Ivery to get air born, his body started to turn rapidly, spinning his feet emanated an aura of power that consecutively damaged Raven as he received the final hit towards the tip of his head, which brought him down towards the earth with amazing force. Hid body crashed, his back damaged the earth under him, and pain started to course through his system uncontrollably. 

"...That was Shimo no Tora."

still airborne, Ryoji held the blade as a bow and quickly a veil of chakara started to form the blade into an icy boy, with his placed a the aura of the an arrow was formed, one that was quickly thrown towards this Ravens arms and legs. 4 arrow pierced to his skin and caused the young man to release a dire:

"AARGGGGHH!!!"

"That, was Shageki."

His hands met at chest height, his fingers curled up and hand were thrown back, chakara started to surround his body once more as he named the skill that would end this misfortune.

"Galick Gun." 

"Damn you, Ryoji."

*-BOOM-*

"This is what you get for invading my clan."

A gleam from the distance.

"So... he was able to defeat my perfect clone..."

"Yeah, it seems you have to become much more stronger to defeat this boy. He's no push over, but with this we have far much more data that what we ever had. Mao will be pleased indeed."

"...That clone must have been defective... there's no way someone would out best me in hand to hand combat."

"Shut up. It's obvious that your abilities aren't even a close to him. With his Galick Gun he will destroy you within seconds. And he still hasn't used his Second Chance, meaning that you would've still lost even if you killed him."

"To achieve such a feet... what is this man made of?"

"That's just it. This isn't any normal human being. This is a species that goes beyond human comprehension. I don't know if it's because his nature, but his power is not something to be easily underestimated." 

"..."

"Let's move, Raven."

"As you wish... Kokonoe."

​


----------



## River Song (Apr 3, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*

Hikari walked through the bustling market , people parted before her as she walked, her four extra limbs safely hidden under the jumper that reached her knees. It was purple, decorated with a white silhouette of a flower.

She was lost in her own world, her eyes unfocused as she walked forward. Suddenly she came to s stop as she felt her knees collide with something. It was toddler, his eyes welling up with tears as he looked up at the spider chimera.  She looked around, trying to discern where the boy?s parents were. All she could see were the crowds of people moving about everyone seemed to be in a rush and no-one stopped to help the boy. 

Hikari looked down with a quite sigh, three years ago she would have through the boy of the roof of a building but now, she had neither the desire nor the motivation to. She sighed as she bent down picking the boy up, she held the boy and awkwardly cradled him . She didn?t know what to do with children so she just held him, grimacing as he cried into her jumper wetting the fabric with tears.

Suddenly her head twisted around, she had caught sight of a sword, dropping the child she  started to walk, it was faster than usual but she tried to temper her pace to avoid being noticed, she needed to be inconspicuous because in the street was a boy with a Katana.

Ever so silently Hikari approached the man from behind, intending to constrain, she couldn?t take chances, he could be working for Namira. It was rare to see an armed person in these suburbs so she couldn?t just assume he was a friendly neighbourhood ninja, he had to be interrogated, it was better to be safe than sorry after all.

It was silent as she approached, all but the sound of a child crying in the background.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 3, 2012)

Ikuto Uchiha​
The young Uchiha's feet stepped through the crowded street of this market plaza, his eyes focused on the road before him, the faint sounds of a child's crying were all that could be heard throughout the area, Ikuto could not bother to worry of such small matters. In truth, he believed that the child would become stronger in the process, tears would not always help... Ikuto had to learn that the most difficult way possible... As the memories roamed his mind once more, his hands gripped the hostler of his blade, his eyes narrowed as he continued to walked through the road.

Within his mind he envisioned a woman who's hair was as the color of night, her eyes gleamed with the rancid pigment of red. The flashes continued to respond as his steps became heavy and his stare continued to be lost in a different space, his mind was completely lost in thought, oblivious of his surrounding, people bumped, and shoved him aside, however he couldn't build the strength to care...

The flash continued, the woman rose her hands as a veil of uncontrolled lightning continued to coursed through her body, her smile, a once warm and kind smile had shaped itself to a putrid and disturbing smug, her palm started to emanated a blue lighting, and soon her hand had trusted through his stomach.

"Argh! Damn it... Not that memory again."

Ikuto placed his hand on his stomach as the vision of his sister one again flashed through his head. The memory never went away, his power not nearly as powerful enough as the Uchiha leader. He felt worthless, but at the same time... safe. The Uchiha's had no interest in him whatsoever. He was just a simple bug, but they must have known that Marta, supposedly, did him in...

"Whatever... I have to get out this crowded streets, huh?"

Soon he heard something strange that followed behind, however behind, he brushed it away and continued...

"Must be my mind playing games with me..." ​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 3, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo - Mission*​
I cut it off, yeah, I cut off the head of the woman that was attacking me. My slashes and skill with the katana aren?t as good as Raku?s, and obviously the blade  of my weapon wouldn?t end up clean after such an action. As the head went flying towards the right, I presenced a huge amount of blood coming out with a strong pressure almost making it look as if the body of the woman were a fountain spreading the red liquid. My old and by its looks worn out sword was already stained with the fluid which I removed by making a strong swing which got rid of the blood almost instantly. It wasn?t my style to go cutting heads off and even more the head of a girl but this time it was something I had to do.

I looked at the other two whose sight was placed on me once again. Rage and frustration in their eyes could be easily seen by whoever that were to look at these dudes, but this only made me think about something: Why? Why does they make such faces and feel like that about a comrade but they can?t think it twice to kill, rape and steal? Why can?t they at least think how the people they have abused off for such a long time feel? this just pisses me off. 

Without really thinking on a plan, I stuck out my tongue and started to insult the bastards so I could provoke them.

" Hey you assholes!! Wassup?! I just killed this gal and you are there shivering like rats!! "

My words reaching them  and also liveing the anger inside them. Then I turned my back on them before pulling down my pants and slap my own butt before saying" Reeeeetards!!! You can?t even make me another scratch, fools, you?re a pair of fools. "I said this though the plan was not as I expected; These assholes were already a few meters behind me aiming their swords at my ass!!! Dammit, not even a second I had to pull up my shorts, and as you can see I had to flee in such a difficult situation. In my right hand my sword, in my left my sheath and just under my knees, my shorts which got stuck on my legs I wasn?t able to put on again properly. Do you know how fucking hard it is to run away from two ronin while your legs can?t move properly and your ass is taking some fresh air?

I?m not sure about it but I think I saw Raku and that sexy Yamato Nadeshiko looking at me ashamed, as if I were the worst kind of scum out there. " Oioioioi!! Raku, help me!! Dammit!! at least distract them until I put my shorts on!! "I yelled at my friend with my eyes closed as I was running for my life and for my virginity but only thing I heard was...

"UGH! when will you stop fooling around? to the ground now! "I heard , as I opened the eyes, a rock made me trip so in the end I fell. As I closed my eyes waiting for my unavoidable destiny, I heard a loud noise only to see both of my persecutors split in half.

" Shin, why do you have to always do this shit? "Raku asked disappointed. What?! now it?s my fault? Seriously I disappoint you so much? you even wanna cry because of the shame? don?t look at me like that!! I will feel bad!! And anyway It?s not like our reputation is good at all! I?ve already ruined it enough...okay I hate myself for saying that but still...

Before I could formule something to say, a few coughs came from where Lavy-onee-sama was, she was still blushing a little but there some real hate in her eyes. Yeah she fell for me." C-could you brats get serious already?! You killed six of my people and are still fooling around; I will show you how a real Samurai does things!! "she said proudly and with such security that I almost fell in love, if she weren?t the enemy I would be licking her feet already."But first...y-you perverted piece of shit, put your clothes on! "she scolded me while pointing her sword towards the boy lying on the ground who definitey was me.

Damn!! I forgot!!


----------



## River Song (Apr 3, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*

Her pace quickened as she neared the boy, her mind raced as she watched him, she couldn?t attack him in such a public square, she would have to wait but at the same time she couldn?t leave him be. Her pace stopped as her mind began formulating a new plan. 

She walked up behind him until she was centimetres away before she lifted up her revealed hand and tapped him on the shoulder. She tapped him exactly three times and waited, she couldn?t attack him but she could try to discern whether he was friend or foe.

She had to take precautions though so before he turned around she used her chimera technique and spat  spat out small silken thread, attaching it to his katana., she placed her finger in her mouth tieing the other end around her finger. This was all done in at the same tiome so now there was a silken thread attached to his katana, it was so tin it was barely visible but it was stronger than steel. It wouldn?t do much to stop him from using his katana but it would let her know if she tried.

Gathering her though she smiled looking up at the man.  ?oooh, is that a sword, are you a Ninja?!? She spat, internally grimacing at her sugary sweet tone. ?I?ve always wanted to meet a big strong ninja, maybe you can show me some of your magic.? She squealed, she hated this idiotic facade but it met the needs that she used it for so she could bare it when it was necessary.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 3, 2012)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

Upon realizing it his shoulder felt the sensation of slightly ease tap, his eyes diverted from his original view and looked over his shoulder, to meet with and odd woman who's dressed resembled that of a joker card, her attitude was strange, she acted as if it was her first time witnessing a shinobi, of course, Ikuto did but a simple lift of his brow and brushed her aside. 

"It nothing you should concern about. Get away from me."

His hands were placed on the hostler of his blade as he pulled the katana slight upwards so that it wouldn't bother him when he started to walk, however when he continued he felt a slight tug pull on the balde, his eyes quickly darted towards the woman, a soon to the blade, his eyes formed the tomoes, and viewed the chakara that flowed threw a slight string that headed towards the woman before him.

"What in the hell do you think you're doing?"

He said with a cold tone, awaiting an answer from the woman before him,


----------



## River Song (Apr 3, 2012)

*Hikari Gomon*

He looked down on her, her petit frame making her the smaller of the two. Her eyes moved quickly, observing the way he moved, while her hand was hidden behind her back. He raised his eyebrow; it was almost a patronizing gesture.

"It nothing you should concern about. Get away from me."

She looked up, pretending to looked shocked. ?But Mr. Shinobi man, aren?t you ment to be nice and helpful?" She looked up, her eyes wide. She watched as his hand reached around to the hilt of his katana.

She braced herself, her foot sliding back to give her a more secure stance. Her eyes darted to his hand as he gave a small tug, setting off her string. His eyes came to  realisation as he felt the string tug.

"What in the hell do you think you're doing?"

She smiled at him, her fake demeanour falling to reveal her true intentions.  ?Well, I?m just making sure you don?t use that oversized butter knife of yours. ? she said as she began to chew nosily on her spit infusing it with her chakra. 

?So if I suggest you take your  hand of that thing, get down on your kneesm and beg for your life.?


----------



## Bringer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Zuko Terumi*

Zuko was starting to get annoyed. What was this girl problem? He has been nothing but friendly with her. Yes he flirted but he did not force him self upon her. She was just........acting like that. Zuko fist clenched. He closed the barn doors. He thought they were planning on sleeping in there. He then turned to Moro and snapped!

"What is your problem! I have done nothing wrong! I never said I had a problem with this place! I just said that the farmer may not like it! You know what! Forget camping out. I will go on ahead and find Alucard and Namine my self." 

Venom and anger soaked Zuko words as he yelled. He began mumbling horrible things about Moro as he walked off to the forest. He did not like treating girls this way but she deserved every bit of it. Zuko hair was no soaked as he walked off in the rain as it got heavier. After walking for what seemed like 20 minutes he noticed something on the ground slowly mixing with the dirt. It...was ink.

_"Ink! Alucard and Namine bird dispersed as well! Meaning they should be near. I better go get Mo-"_

"Forget her. She may be beautiful but her negative nasty personality counters that."

Zuko walked off in a angry way. As his shoes left foot prints in the mud. But the run quickly washed it away. His fist still clenched. He had to be getting near. Suddenly he seen a sign. It was a cross road sign.....

"Okay....to the left is the Senju clan...to the right is the Uchiha clan....which way to go?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 3, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Romulus stepped in the tent, Moro had a feeling dhe know what Romulus was going to say to her.

"I know I went back to my own freaking ways, another person got pissed at me. I am destinated to be alone forever. I am like the rain, so sad and beautiful with a bit of blood to it."

"He is going get his ass kicked again without you being there and may die. A few more of blood stains our hands, let's stop the killing for now. Zuko would never get you, that you are afraid of men."

"Okay dog boy, we are going to end up in jail today, by the Senju clan. I have a plan in mind to take someone's place and I am in the mood to be a officer today."

Romulus was getting her idea, as to add more to their fugitives and be near if that guy shows up again. One problem Zuko would bother anyone who look sexy and that be drawing attention to them as well. He know where to draw the attention of the Senju clan as well. Romulus smashed his hand through the ground as he found the underground vine to the center of the Senju village. Romulus growled for his wolves to be left behind for now. Moro and Romulus followed the large vine like tube made of a tree.

Romulus punched through the ground, as he used stone to captured to members of the Senju clan and hold them in a stone barriagcage. Took their clothes and change quickly. Moro had a wig on as it was long brown hair and sunglasses. As Romulus cuts his long silvery hair and covers it with a hat, as they calmly walked the streets of the Senju village. This is not what she wanted to do today, but had to be done, to keep on the search of the guy and Namine. 

In a low and sexy voice Moro ask Romulus, "you have a feeling that he is going to show up here, the rest of the Uchiha clan is with more scum."

In a rough voice Romulus replied, "If my sences are correct they are here somewhere i can smelled them pretty well with the faint scent that the rain had washed away as well, besides one of the wolves pissed on the guy to tracked him down anyway." He put his cigrette back into his mouth as they enjoyed the sounds of a clan's village going about their bussiness as usual.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 3, 2012)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

"A facade, huh?"

The tone of his voice was as dull as the look of hie mien, he lifted the blade up to mouth, placing the web around lip range, while still forming seals, the blade in between his fingers. Ikuto eyes, his sharingan, gave a piercing look at this female that stood before him, her eyes gleamed with unexplained madness, her aura emanated a hungry desire to destroy, her overall sense brew caution within this young man's system. His hands stopped forming the final seal, his mouth released the words that were expressed in an empty, bored tone.

"Katon: Ryuuka no Jutsu."

His chest had created a slight amount of chakara to forge, the string was then engulfed in flames that hurled towards the woman before him, his eyes were still dull and uninterested as before, the people that surrounded him started to flee in terror, sue to the fire igniting at such an alarming rate, the heat could be felt on his skin, the distance wasn't very far. This woman was dealing with none other than one of the former Ucihiha's hidden assassination shinobi. Ikuto was not one to quiver in fear, not the kind of man that would simply yield to demands, who ever gets caught in the cross fire... were all just causalities.

"How about you leave my katana be, and move out my way?"


----------



## Bringer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Alucard*

He and Namine was in a ally as Moro and that Inuzuka mut passed by. The rain messed with the inzuka smell making it impossible for him to pinpoint him and Namine. Alucard had a smile on his face as they passed by. He then slowly turned to Namine. His face showed no sign of anger.

"Why are they alive. Namine is there something your not telling me."

He spoke sarcastically as he already knew Namine helped them.

"Because you did not ensure there death. You could have stayed and summoned up a clan leader to kill them all."

"Smart response. Pinning the blame on me? Whats stopping me from killing you."

"My abilities are useful to you."

"Smart girl. I raised you well."

Alucard spoke patting her on the head. Namine smiled. Her father...never panted her on the head before. She was actually glad Alucard killed her father and took her away three years ago. She actually felt loved.

"I sense that Senju brat with the wolf teeth near. Moro and the Inuzuka are not familiar with his sent. They do not even know where he lives. I do. Plus."

Alucard grabbed Namine hands as he motioned her to a specific large house with fine detail that had the new home look as it looked like it was just made a day ago. And it was all wood.

"Fugetsu.....hates Moro. If he sees her anywhere near him he will rat her out causing all the senju in the clan to arrest her. Hmm I should just call her out. But that will also put attention on us."

Alucard and Namine jumped threw the glassless windows. There he saw a sleeping teen. Fugetsu. This boy was a slob. He may have muscles and abs and his body may be in the best condition but there were junk food wrappers everywhere and he was sleeping during the day. And he was just staying there for a few days meaning if Alucard did not jump at this opportunity he would be long gone.

"Super absorption tech-"

A door opened and Alucard saw a other teen standing by the door.

"Hey Alucard. Hey Beautiful."

Alucard had a entertained smile as Zuko had caught him in the act. Namine blushed at the compliment.

"Sorry but I can not let you hurt my friend there. So I am going to ask you to leave."

Fugetsu eyes opened. He got up. He stared at both Zuko and Alucard and Namine for a few seconds. He then threw his pillow at Alucard but Alucard quickly caught it. And Fugetsu laid back down.

"What the fuck. I am trying to sleep. Zuko can you have your fight with this......lame looking villain else where?"

"Is this boy a idiot? He is acting all casual like he is not going to lose his life?" 

"Sleeping first. Killing later. Now get the fuck out."

Fugetsu went back to sleep. And Zuko face palmed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 3, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo - Mission*​
Now we were there in the middle of the forest looking at the spectacular black-haired woman in front of us; her blush of before was gone but the anger and hate in her eyes was still there. Apparently losing her comrades that helped her to comit all of those evil acts was really affecting her, however she wasn?t losing her cool, something that probably i would have made immediately if I were in the same situation she is in now. I was prepared to clash swords with her already, my shorts well secured so they would not fall down in the middle of the fight. As for Raku he was just there withboth his sword sheathed and looking carefully at Lavy-oneesama. Apparently I must take this woman seriously, or at least that?s what Raku?s eyes were telling me.

She was just there looking at us too, her stance was relaxed however it seemed as if in the moment get near of her one of my limbs would be cut off from my bosy in an instant. I adopted my own stance by having the sheath of my sword on my left hand which I positioned in front of me to use my sheath as defense; I flexed my legs a little while the back side of the blade of my katana was resting on my right shoulder. And well, my one-eyed partner just flexed his legs slightly while leading his hands to the hilt of both swords. We all were ready for the battle.

" So, what about we starting this already, kids? "the leader of the now passed away ronins spoke with a calm face and seductive smile and tone of voice. I almost started to imagine things because of this but remembered that it wa snot time for that.

" Shin, let?s go! "

" Hell yeah!! "

We both rushed against Lavy reaching her position almost instantly. Hitting the back of my katana with my shoulder to give some impulse to my swing, I threw a horizontal slash at the pale female who, for my bad luck, dodged my attack as if it was nothing only to send me a vertical cut aimed for my head. 

*GACHIN! *

The violent sound of metal clashing was caught by my ears as one of Raku?s swords was already stopping the sword of the ponytail gal, event that allowed me to jump all the way to reach her head?s level and throw another raid against Lavy?s face while Raku unsheathed his second sword and aimed for her belly but our attack was just nulled by the skill of the roning leader who with quick and elegant movements kicked Raku away from her before spinning on her left foot and land her elbow in my guts sending my away too. Damn, she didn?t even waste a single movement there. She was definitely strong.

It took some moments for me to recover my breath and apparently the same happened to Raku.

" Are you ready? he haven?t finished yet... " she said, while passing her tongue over her magnific and beautiful lips...WAIT!! this attitude, this aura, don?t tell me she...she is...she is a M!!!?? Oh god, she is, she definitely is a M. God, why? Why does this lovely and awesome woman has to be my enemy?!

Without letting to go deeper into my thoughts, Raku rushed towards Lavy only telling me to back him up. Geez, now I?m your subordinate?! You will see who i am once this is over you, one-eyed bastard. My partner immediately crossed his weapons forming an X and clashed directly against hers; both of them with smiles in their faces. These freaks are starting to scare me! Is trying to kill each other so funny!?

" Ugh! You better let me eat of whatever Ayaka-chan cooks for you!! " I announced to him what would be my reward before running and then jumping from behind raku with a thrust aiming for her heart but the swordswoman didn?t even step back and pushed back my wild-haired friend just with her strength before performing a diagonal slash which deflected my sword before  hitting me in the chest with the hilt of her weapon. She was tough as hell!

As I came back into the game, my buddy came over to me.

" Seems like she is just toying with us...we have to go all out or we will get killed. Even more she already saw my Rashoumon so even if I use it there is chance that she manages to get us...You need to use _that_ "that?s what he told me. Is he serious? His attacks are stronger than _that_, why me? geez, anyway I will have to do it anyway.

" ?kaaay "I answered and smiled a little, having to use _that_ again reminded me of before meeting Raku when I was just a battle freak like these two.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 4, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Romulus picked up Zuko scent, "do you want to find Zuko?"

"I rather hear his bloody screams to called my name when he is dieing. Can you sniffed out a guy named Fugetsu, he smells like a pine tree?"

"Sure thing, I hold myself back from pissing on him." Romulus closed his eyes as his nose twitch and took off as Moro followed him closly behind him. Romulus was looking at a fancy house as Moro smelled that mut Fugetsu,Zuko,Alucard and Namine. Moro was thinking to bring the house down as she unsheathed her sword quickly and slashed the main point of the point on the left side of the house as there was a loud crack heard. Romulus punched his fist through the main point of the house on the right. The whole house fell apart with a loud boom.

"About some more party crashers to this house party."

Moro did not cared if Zuko would screamed at her for nowthey were going to get arrested after this, atleast here is always away to break out anyway. Romulus did not have anything else to say as his gold eyes glemed to bring it on again, truly thiis would ot be the end of the fight, but will kill this guy at some point in his life. Moro was not surprised that Zuko was going to scream at her for her showing up again in his bloody life again. Romulus and Moro was prepared to get another fight on right now.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 4, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
_Villains and foes_

*Crack rumble*

Fugetsu got up the bed still in his outfit. His long black jeans with his opened coat and no shirt. And his dog talisman necklace. Fugetsu stretched and examined the wall. Suddenly it broke. The whole house was falling apart. Fugetsu sighed. He had just made it yesterday. And bought a bed. Oh well he could always make a new one and buy a new bed.

Surprisingly Fugetsu did not have to dodge. Alucard grabbed Namine and him beforehand and took them to safety. What was this guy motive. As the man grabbed Fugetsu by his opened coat and Namine hand he jumped them to a other house roof top. It was raining even harder. Everyone was probably outside. But what was about to go down would cause lots of attention.

As the house collapsed on Zuko lasers shot out of the large pieces of wood. And the lasers broke through the wood. Zuko then jumped out holding his pig talisman. He jumped at a house rooftop across of Fugetsu,Alucard,and Namine. Fugetsu quickly jumped towards the rooftop Zuko was out.

"What up Zuko! Long time no see."

Fugetsu and Zuko slapped each other hands as Fugetsu had just seen his good friend Zuko after three years even though in the house he acted like he did not care. They both smiled and then looked back down at the two individuals. And then at Alucard and Namine.

"Okay...so who is on are side."

"Alucard only saved you because he needs to use you for something."

"Hey! Hey! I dont get used."

"That one sure has a big mouth."

"Anyway blonde. Who are those two." 

"I will answer. That is Moro Uchiha and some Inuzuka that listons to what ever she says. They tracked your smell I would assume"

"Aww you remembered my smell. Im flattered..not. Its actually quite creepy....creep."

Fugetsu slight raised his voice to threaten Moro with a smirk.

"Why is a *Uchihaaaaa* here?"

Fugetsu spoke loud and emphasized Uchiha to draw attention. He had a smile on him. He despised Moro? Plus she destroyed his house? He would definitely be on Zuko side. But he would not join Moro.

"Hey Moro. Sorry about earlier. My apologies. Beautif-I mean Moro." 

Zuko did a back flip next to Moro and Romulus.

"You coming Fugetsu?"

"I am still pondering rather I will join Alucard in this fight and kick Moro ass and beat that Inuzuka bitch with her? Or maybe I should fight with them. Decisions decisions. Either this will end one way. Moro,and Alucard and the Blondie along with the Inuzuka bitch will go to prison. And no one escapes Senju prison.....dont drop the soap.......Moro!" 

Fugetsu jumped towards Alucard and Namine. He would not join,join them but he would help them defeat Moro and Romulus.

"Come on Zuko! Just because she is hot to you does not mean you have to help her."

"Sorry Fugetsu. Cant let the ladies hanging."

"Ahahaha! What a turn of events!"

"Agreed."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 4, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha and Romulus LT*

"It is not the first time I broke out of prision, it is more easy than people think. I have smell better things in my day."

"No I am the one to say sorry, I pushed you too far and I am sorry for it. I let things get to me and I should have not let it on you.  Alucard sto;e that was personal to you within your mind, your jutsus can be used against us. Zuko I need you to fight Fugetsu to convince him to come to his sences to turn around to kick Alucard's ass. It does not matter that Fugetsu hates my guts."

"Sounds like a three on three battle, we know who we are fighting. Moro take down Namine, I take down Alucard. Don't worry my wolves are here somewhere lurking about."

"Someone can hold a grudge for three years, you use that hatrid for killing and hurting th incent like your chick Fugetsu."

Romulus did a few handseals placing his hands on the ground to turn the ground into mud. He did a few more handseals and made a projectile of a mud dragon and shot it at Alucard. Moro activated her Sharingan to look around as she did a few handseals to use Fire Dragon Flame Projectile as she aimed it at Namine.

"I promise i will not hurt her too badly Zuko. You have a thing for her and I do not want to destroyed that for you."

Romulus did a few hndseals as to pulled up a rock barrier to protected themselfs for the incoming attack as Moro she had a feeling they be fighting everyone of their foes at once then seperatly. She did a few handseals to make fire clones of herself to confused them but doubt it will not go that way, but she could use her fire clones in other ways then a destraction. Romulus was thinking of another destraction as he was prepared of what their foes where going to attacked them with and with what jutsu.Moro hope Zuko could mandage this battle longer than the last one as he was knocked out cold and he atleast help out more. It was okay she wanted to see more of Zuko in action to see what type of juutsu he had size the one that was used against her and Romulus earlier. It was tme to fight with what they had to use with and let the battle continue to see who would come on top this time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Gauntlet Dropped*

*BOOM*

The momentous velocity of a force akin to a comet devoured the landscape. A maelstrom of wind trailed behind the speedster taking colossal spoonfuls of the earth he treaded upon. His feet cut through the hearty flesh of the earth with its tremendous speed. This is one of the fastest shinobi in the world. But that brings us to an important question. Where in the world could this young man headed off to?

The sheets of gravel soon turned to frost as he blazed a trail to his destination. Over the horizon he could see that the day's festivities had begun.

"Looks like the fireworks already started..."

A tsunami of purple chakra could be seen from miles away. It was an attack that was just as volatile as his signature jutsu if not more. His blood began to steam as he looked at the destruction of the battles perimeter. 

"A-class jutsu. Super advanced grade. That little frosted fairy has improved. He's not leaving the hand to hand to his little girlfriend anymore."

If there had been anyone in the surrounding area they would have noticed the bitterness that stained his every word. But his purpose here was two fold, he was here to scout and measure the others for Rakiyo and himself. It was a reconnaissance mission in which he was given the order not to engage under any circumstances...

?He thinks he is swordsman now. Such a confused little fairy.?

He was still unamused as he watched the supposed close quarter combat specialist get repelled by Ryoji. It was obvious from the get go that this Raven would not be able to stand up to the leader of the Ivery. The notion that either one of them was better than him made his blood boil, to be passed over for the likes of these to. What the hell had Mao been thinking? Zero was sure of himself and sure of the fact that he would wipe the floor with either of these young men. The battle had finally started to ratchet down, he started using his signature attacks from three years ago.

?Shima No Tora?Shageki?and that new attack. I?m not impressed by any of it except the last one. And Raven. How could he ever be in higher regard than I. Absolutely positively fucking preposterous! What because he?s the most successful of Mao?s little prototypes he is a cut above. Laughable. I didn?t need to see this Rakiyo. I already know??

He trailed off staring at Ryoji from the distance. Every fiber, every cell, every atom began to shout wildly as an actualized field of chakra burst from Zero?s body. The Leader of the Ivery clan did not have to be a sensor to feel the presence of the masked teen; he had to do no more but stare into the distance at the whirlwind that was formed.

?I Am The Best In The World.?

Knowing he was forbidden from taking any action with a deafening sonic boom Zero departed.​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 4, 2012)

*Zuko Terumi*

Zuko nodded at Moro as he jumped forward and clashed with Fugetsu. As both there kunai clashed Zuko looked side ways. He knew Fugetsu would not try to really hurt him. And Zuko would not hurt Fugetsu. They were best buds. Along with Tenshi. Besides....Zuko hated to admit it but Fugetsu was stronger then him.

"Pig talisman!"

A laser blasted Fugetsu far away. And Zuko quickly followed. He would hold off Fugetsu as long as he could. He gave Moro a smile and a thumbs up. He was glad he kinda left. It would be awkward calling both Moro and Namine beautiful. Zuko and Fugetsu were fighting some where else in the clan.


*Namine Konran*

Namine glared at the Uchiha girl. The rain let down...and then started to stop. The rain had stopped. Namine hit her hand against a wooden wall and her scroll came up. She summoned a paintbrush. She began doing big smooth strokes and made a hand sign. The ink bird came up and swept her off her feat and she flew her to the sky.  She was far out of range.

"Lets battle Uchiha!"

"Inuzuka. I am way past your league. I could defeat you. And thats why!"

Alucard had a devilish smirk. Meanwhile as Namine was in the safety of the sky she drew 50 ink humming birds. She made ink paper tags in her drawing. She smiled as 25 swarmed the fire clone. As they dodged and twisted and turned towards the clone. They dodged any attack and flew under her legs and circled around her head to confuse her. Namine then smiled.

*BOOM!*

"Now you see Uchiha Moro. That will be your death!"

She had sent the other 25 humming birds doing the same thing against Moro. They would follow and dodge in fire attacks that she threw. Once close. Namine smiled again as they went off.

*BOOM!*

Smoke covered the area as Namine wondered if it hit her?


*Alucard*

"Now that technique I was going to use. The first gate! Gate of opening!"

Alucard released the first gate and used body flicker technique. With that speed not even the Inuzuka could keep up. As if he could keep up before! Alucard plowed through any defense the Inuzuka had. And attacked multiple hits from many angles at the Inzuka stomach.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo - Mission*​
It wasn?t long before we would restart our little skirmish against Lavy. Raku was still in a pretty good condition even though he got rid of five of the six underlings of the woman we were fighting in this moment. As for me, well, saying that I already wanted to go back and eat whatever Ayaka-chan prepared for us was a way to look at it. Quickly I charged against our opponent at full speed, and honestly without really thinking about what my next movement would be. Immediately she swung her sword which almost got my head, actually some of my hair tresses were cut by her weapon. I almost died stupidly right there!

Without thinking about it, I moved by instinct aiming for a bottom-up diagonal slash but for my shame she dodged easily by making a light jump back. The smile in her face captivated me at the same time a sit made me mad; couldn?t she take me a bit more seriously? It?s really annoying when all of these bastards keep underestimating me just because of my personality. I must show her that I am no pushover! 

" Oryaaah!! " I went straight at her once again while letting the little amount of frustration I got a second ago disappear with my shout.

Raising her sword, she made a slash coming from above though I was able to stop it by using my katana over my head, blocking the attack. However, something I didn?t like happened, my sword got a crack on it which started to become bigger as the moments passed. Before I could even blink, Raku was already on her left side as he started to throw a few thrusts and slices which immediately started to get deflected and dodged by Lavy who stopped her assault on me to fight my partner. As I watched how they were crossing swords, this strange feeling struck my body. Excitement? no i would be more fired up. Impotence? nah, I don?t even know the meaning of that frigging word. Jealousy? maybe, maybe I?m jealous of Raku and this wonderful female because both of them are strong. Stronger than me.

" Oi Shin!! Snap out, I can?t handle her all alone " the patch-eyed swordsman yelled at me as I came back from my deep thoughts which inded I wasn?t used to. Watching as my only option was to help, I immediately launched my sword at the woman with delicious proportions and then ran at full speed against her. She dodged my blade even with her eyes closed. 

" Ufufu, naive. Really naive "those were her words at my apparently reckless action.

Though because of her confidence in the moment she didn?t see the fist that I landed in her face. Take that!!! I?m not only trained in using a sword, you know? those were my thoughts as I was tasting a second of glory because I finally managed to land her a fist. My punch sent her flying a few meters and then she rolled some meters more before stopping. I maybe weak if you consider all of my feats but if it?s mere strength, I?m sure I can beat even Raku and of course you are no exception my dear woman.

" Ufufufu. This is glorious, you two are really interesting. I may be falling in love "she said with a sexy voice and lustful look that made me feel chills and of course made me blush alittle as well.Oh and if you ask for Raku, well, this asexual bastard didn?t even changed his expression; seriously i?m starting to think he just "swings the other way".

Getting near of my sword I started to wield it again, the I turned to raku and gave him a nod before he sprinted, reaching Lavy in no time. Even now I think that my friend is getting faster and stronger during this fight. The fight was becoming more intense with each second that passed, both Yagami and Lavy were getting wounds all over their bodies in an amazing show that only I was witnessing. 

Then I got the signal I needed to prepare myself, thing that I did by holding my sword horizontally above the shoulder of my sword arm; my muscles spread alittle as I was gathering strength for my blow. Raku sheathed his two katana while Lavy was running straight towards him and immediately led his hands to the hilt again; yes, the Rashoumon was coming once more. The swordswoman realized it and smirked but her trajectory didn?t change. She was planning on taking head on Raku?s Rashoumon? was she that stupid? no, was she that crazy? without a warn, my pal unleashed his technique which with a jump was completely avoided by the ronin leader. The amount of destruction that shit made on the trees surrounding us was impressive but it was not timeto think in that since it was my turn to be the star. indeed all of this was already calculated by Raku.

" See? I know how to- "

" San-Jū-Roku Pondo Hō !!!" I yelled while making a circular swing that launched a compressed air projectile spiraling towards her. At that point my worn out and cracked katana gave in and broke.

My technique made a direct impact as the only thing we heard from her was her scream of pain while more serious wounds started to open on her body but..." Raku!! "I called him as he was already waiting for her at the place wher she would fall, then he started to  balance his body as his swords were being swung randomly, the speed increased as it was almost imposible to see him in the small cloud of dust that his movements created.

As Lavy?s body entered the cloud of dust, i only heard Raku?s voice.

" Unlimited blade storm! "

Once the cloud faded away, onee-sama was lying on the ground and had a lot of wounds on her body, she was almost unrecognizable and to top it the red-eyed boy pierced her heart before taking her head as proof of our accomplished job.

As for my broken sword, I took it to a blacksmith who was an old buddy of my dad. He used it to make some really awesome shit without taking a coin from me.

*MISSION END*


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 4, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

As smoke coverd the battle feild, Moro was glad that Namine did not know that Moro could not be harmed with explosion at all. Moro quickly broke down her clones. Moro was going to get a ride from a dragon, but first she does ths, she bit her thumb putting the blood to her other fingers. She slamed her hand to the ground to summon Faia. Moro quickly tied the dagger to Faia's back leg. The first clone dissapeared as Moro set herself on fire, then used the other two clones to make another projectile dragon. Moro fused herself to the dragon.

As she jumped on to the dragon she muplicated it to go upward towards Namine and her bird. It was much faster as the windflow around her and the dragon made it much easy to fly at this speed and also gaining power as well. Moro unsheathed her sword as it was in flames as she slashed the bird. Moro was faster than Namine as Moro jumped as well still a flame to the touch, she used her sword to burn the sketch scroll Namine had on her back as it catches on fire so does her back. The dragon was send back to her by Faia to catch Moro.

Moro muplicated the dragon as she jumped off on top off a building and hurried to Namine's side as the roof catches on fire, Moro pointed the sword at Namine covered in flames, Moro did not show no mercy in her red eyes for this girl. Faia noticed Moro needed to cool down before anyone tracked her down by her scorch foot prints in the ground.

*Romulus*

_"So what if I am not in your league, I can do some stuff to stop you, you don't have to be in the same league with anyone."_ Romuulus was thinking this as he was underground. He had a feeling that stone wall was already broken down in smaller rocks. Romulus came out of the ground behind Alucard with a chakra scalpel in hand to slashed him in the back to get hit on a nerve that would cause Alucard to some way to collasped in some horriable pain. Romulus used a kunia with posion to tried to slash him a second. Then he went underground.

_"Did Moro had to go that fair as I smelled something acid like something was burning."_ He thought as he travel underground, next time he popped up he would use wind pressure, that could go to his pressure points in his body or just slicing him up a bi but I doubt it. Maybe he could Faia to turn into a big wolf and use another jutsu up my sleve he was thinking. Romulus was not hiding at all he was tring to figuer out his plan to fight. He was calm as ever atleast he dodge attack to not get beaten into a pulp yet.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 4, 2012)

*Namine Konran*

As Namine could clearly see Moro coming towards her to the sky she quickly did a hand seal and her scroll vanished in a puff of smoke. She then had the bird fly a bit upwards making Moro attack hit the bird as Namine was falling straight for the ground. The landing would certainly kill her. But something saved her.

A blast of water shot her upwards giving her a chance to land down on her feet. Namine was now soaking wet. But she was safe on the ground. She then turned to see who saved her. It was none other then the boy whistling. Zuko!

But suddenly as Namine was watching Zuko,Fugetsu put him in a headlock. Namine then seen Moro and started to run. She had to get distance. Summoning her scroll would just waste chakara. Namine quickly escape into a house and hid. She crept in a corner. She quickly held her breathe as three Senju Chuunin walked in. 

*Alucard*

"Hmpf Gate of Healing!"

Activating the second gate Alucard speed and stregnth grew greatly. Also he was energized because of the second gate. He was so fast he dodged the chakara scalpel and the poison kunai. He grabbed the Inuzuka arm before he could go back in his hole and threw him in the air.

"Your no match!" 

He charged up into the air and gave a devastating gate infused,chakara enhanced punch to the Inuzuka face. The force would be so great he would be sent through many houses. Suddenly many Senju guards came out of no where. There were 50. Alucard deactivated the gates.

"Namine! Where are you!"

Wooden tendrils popped out in the ground. He was familiar with this technique! It is strong enough to hold a squid the size of a boss summon! Meaning that the Inuzuka,Moro,Zuko,would not be able to break out. There were so much that even he got captured. Everyone was wrapped tight.

Alucard clenched his teeth as he was using all his stregnth to break his way free. But there were to much. He sighed. Suddenly everyone got more tendrils wrapping around them. Making escape for Him,Moro,Zuko,and the Inuzuka impossible. But Namine would be safe. And Fugetsu lives in this clan so he wont be in trouble.

"Hmm what to do? Maybe I need a distraction. Maybe the fact that *you stole a Senju disguise from someone!* or is it that she is an *Uchiha!*"

"Uchiha! Get her!"

All the Senju guards all charged at the Uchiha at once. They were each low jounin level. Meaning that one of them by them selves were stronger then Moro. But Moro was not completely helpless. That eye technique could easily take those guards out. But was it worth it for her.

Suddenly Namine ran outside yelling Alucard name. One of the guards caught her with the wooden tendrils. Namine was helpless. Alucard had to act fast. While Moro being an Uchiha was distraction enough now was his chance. A dark shadowy figure appeared.

"Summon Familiar! Shinrai!"

A white haired boy appeared before Alucard. He summon his puppet with a big sword and it slice through the wooden tendrils. It then sliced Namines. Alucard quickly made the white hair boy disperse. And he quickly ran and grabbed Namine.

"Get him!"

Meanwhile Zuko was on his knees and Fugetsu outfit was damaged and he was panting. Meaning that Fugetsu was winning but he was still having trouble. Suddenly Fugetsu ripped the wooden tendrils off Zuko. And told him to escape via hiding like a mole technique. Zuko did just that and escaped.

Suddenly a red blur was next to Fugetsu. It was Alucard! He had used his super absorption technique. Fugetsu started yelling in pain. And then he fell to his knees. He was panting but still conscious. 

"Your still conscious? Well you do have the Senju body? Maybe I should take you. I always wanted to experiment of what makes the Senju have strong bodies,long life spans,and lots of chakara. It was derived from the younger son of the sage of 6th paths."  

Fugetsu was to weak at the current moment from the technique to resist. And then he was taken by Alucard and was hit to the neck to go unconscious. And Alucard took him and Namine.

Zuko doton his way back up. He could not leave without Moro. He got up and used his lava glob technique. Lava blobs collided with the wooden tendrils melting them. He signaled Moro and Romulus to get the fuck out of there. He jumped in his earth hole hoping Moro will follow.

"To down! One to go! Tenshi Hyuuga!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2012)

*Takashi*

*3 years later*​
" I curse you!!! I hope...no...I definitely know that you - BLEAHH!!" a hand thrusting from front to back the chest of the man appeared violently as his mouth started to spit blood intensely. In front of this man two cold but at the same time lively and sad red eyes were looking at him. Behind the owner of those terrific but pitiful eyes an scenery that anyone who sees it would immediately call it "hell". Destroyed houses and dead corpses was the only thing left in the small town which by now was being consumed by flames. 

White and sharp teeth resembling those of a shark were glowing in the middle of the night where an "envy of hell" annihilated an entire town in less than an our, a town filled with noirmal warriors who probably would be able to satnd to an army of genins, all of them erased by a single monster.

" Sorry, old man. But I need to do it....You were planning on starting a war with a ninja clan, right? I can?t allow that, but don?t worry I will never forget the faces of all of them and just as you wish I will have enough time to pay for all the lives I erased this night "the young man owner of those menacing teeth and eyes said while letting the body of the person he just killed to fall to the ground.

" There was no need to curse me though. I have been cursed since a long time ago "he spoke to the air as he turned around and started to walk the light emitted by the flames of this burning town allowed, even with the darkness of the night, to see the appearance of the so called "monster". His spiky blue hair moving slowly thanks to the wind which was blowing gracefully as if stroking the face of the boy trying to comfort his by now half-rotten soul. His red eyes as cold as the ice and as red as the blood looking up at the beautiful silver moon placed above his head in that starry night sky. His sharp and dangerous looking teeth hidden by his lips. His body already reaching adulthood. But even with that...

" Huhuhuh. Seems like you did a good job. How did it feel? to kill all of those men, women and children. Some of them didn?t even know about any of this but you still killed them without hesitation, only because it would lead you towards your revenge against me...But I can see you enjoyed it, right? Takashi " behind the blue-haired teenager, a dark-haired man wearing a dark red robe and a white mask appeared and started to speak. 

" Don?t compare me with the likes of ya, piece of shit. " the young man replied calm however it was clear in his tone of voice that the speech of the newcomer displeased him greatly." I just did it because it wa sthe correct thing to do. Whoever that wants to start a war is nothin but an idiot who ha sno right to live. People that have no respect for life. " Takashi stated with his eyes closed.

" Huhuh. Respect for life, you say? aren?t you the one not respecting their lives? Just look around you, you took away the life of a lot of people and then here you?re talking about respecting life. "

" I know the weight these lives carried with them and I will have more than enough time to regret it. Anyway as I said it was the correct thing to do, however it doesn?t mean it had to be just. Out of all the faces of people I have killed and will kill, the only one I will make sure to forget is yers. Kurei Fenikkusu. "with that the guy left the place at a slow place, leaving behind the man who became his master and objective together with the lake of bodies belonging to the humans he killed with his own hands.

" I?ll wait for that day Takashi. The day that you become my perfect master piece. Huhuhuhuh. "and with that the man disappeared as if he was made of fire.


----------



## River Song (Apr 5, 2012)

Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha*
> 
> "A facade, huh?"
> 
> ...



*Hikari Gomon*

The boy made hand seals, his hands moving quickly, dancing along the seals. He inhaled a deep breath, before exhaling spewing a stream of fire that caught the web.  

Quickly the released the chakra in the web, before performing a back flip, snapping snapping the thread and letting it fall to the ground. "You know little boys really shouldn't play with fire... they could get themselves burnt." she said smirking at the boy. Her eyes stared at the fames that now covered the ground, the sparks seeming to fly every where, silently she took a step back, carefully observing his movements.

"How about you leave my katana be, and move out my way?"

She smirked at the boy, cockily chewing on the stick gold inside her mouth."You seem to think you're all that, but I must say I do say I feel for your mother, having to push your big head out of her vagina must have been hard work." 

Slowly she lifted her jumper of her head letting it drop to the ground, under it was a black leather corset but more importantly she now had all six of her arms on display. Smiling she flung her head back and opened her mouth, She took her top set of hands and reached into her mouth. Extracting two rapiers, each one being 3 foot long.  

" Lets play ball."


----------



## Chronos (Apr 5, 2012)

*Ikuto Uchiha*

a slight smirk brew on his lips as he witnessed the young female joker spring new arms and remark him mother, a slight chuckle, a menacing glare of crimson madness brew in his sharingan plastered eyes, his eyes swirled like whirlpool, as if adjusting his sights on the target before him, his thumb pushed the blade of it's hostler, his other arm, gripped the hilt of the blade as he pulled it slowly, until quickly swinging the blade towards the side, a gleaming flash of light coursed through the middle of the area, the light quickly faded as the young Uchiha breath were kept steadied. 

"...This world is truly made of freaks."

he said as he witnessed the arms flail around, that which could resemble a spider, an arachnid. Ikuto released a slight burst of breath, a slight gust, releasing any stress his body felt within it. His eyes closed momentarily. Opening quickly as the tip of the blade pointed the creature before him.

"What trash. You think yourself high and mighty? Very well, I should teach you that I am not one to be taken lightly." 

Ikuto feet propelled him towards the woman before him, his eyes gleamed in the middle of this road, his hand firmly gripped on the blade, as the other still held the hostler within his grip. He rushed towards the woman who's arachnid like features dominated her complexion. Closing in, his hostler hand swung, battling away the rapier on the left hand, quickly his right hand trusted towards the enemy with full force towards the heart. His eyes focused, his two tomoe seemingly whirling like tornadoes, stopping and continuing their course once more.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2012)

*Takashi*​
It was already dawn. The sun, the enormous and beautiful life-giving sphere, was slowly rising to the highest point of the, not long ago, dark starry sky. The few rays of light emitted by it gradually reaching the black forest in which the young man was walking through with determined pace towards a certain place. The sunrays starting to go through the thick barrier of trees as one of them reached part of his body. Certainly it was something refreshing...to be alive that is. Stretching his body with laziness, he kept walking as he yawned. Definitely he was going to take a long nap this day.

Passing next to a hill, his trajectory changes to the back part of the rock structure where a cave formed thanks to natural processes was waiting for him. Before he could reach the entrance of the cavern, a shadow came out from it at a very high speed in his direction before clinging to him.

" Takashi~ I missed you so much. You left me alone only to go in a mission that disgusting man gave you. "The voice of a woman which changed from happy to a reproachful one, was heard as the light of the sun was starting to fall upon them. The person got away from the red-eyed guy as the light allowed Takashi to see her perfectly. She was a beautiful woman around the same age as Takashi. Her long and wild royal blue hair shining beautifully. Dark blue eyes. Her white skin and almost perfect body that would attract almost any male at first glance. Her clothes, where a combination of a white karate outfit - only being worn on the upper body - and a black skirt. In her hands a katana. Her name? Medaka Aosuki

[sp][/sp]

" Yeah "the spiky-haired boy replied with no real interest in that, apparently it was something normal." Anyway where are those two?...no, where is that brat? " Takashi asked noticing the smell of one of the people he was asking for inside of the cave, however the other smell seemed to be distant.

" Miina-chan is still sleeping. But I don?t know where Tora went. He was supposed to be making guard but when I woke up he was gone. "she said calmly at the guy who couldn?t do but sigh. Seriously that brat was going to know who he was once he comes back. Suddenly....

" Yahooo!!! "the excited shout of a young boy was heard as from the trees, a new shadow came out rapidly, landing next to the ex-Aosuki.

This time a guy younger than Takashi and Medaka appeared. His red hair wild and spiky pointing down all the time. His eyes of a gold color that would intimidate or captivate anyone. On his right cheek a scar with the form of an X. He was wearing a green set of shorts and a vest; under it a red sleeveless T-shirt. His name? Toramizu, though everyone just calls him Tora.

[sp][/sp]

Without a warning, the sharp-toothed guy got closer to the newcomer and started to flick the forehead of the boy repeatedly without leaving chance for complains." Ouch! Dammit, Takashi-nii!! that hurts! " the red-haired yelled but Takashi only ignored his whine" Damn brat, what the hell do ya think ya are doing leaving them both alone? " Takashi asked though it was more like he was scolding his "junior". 

" B-but..."he said showing a bunch of fruit he had with him. The blue-haired young man and woman, took each one a fruit and started to eat." This...won?t save...ya...from yer...punishment " he spoke making pauses between his words due to the apple he was eating." Whaaaa--- there is more!? But I was just trying to practice what you taught me! " Tora asked while rubbing his forehead but then a rock passed between Medaka and Takashi hitting the face of the fourteen-year-old.

As they looked back, a girl with long gray hair and purple eyes came out of the cave. In one of her hands, a plush rabbit, in the other a katana and on her head black bunny ears. Her clothes were a black and pink set. She clearly was angry or at least that was what the vein on her forehead could be seen as since her face had no real expression; indeed a cute twelve-year-old girl. Her name? Miina Kannagi.

[sp][/sp]

" Tora-niisan, could you please shut up? i was trying to sleep "she said calmly.

" AAAAHHH!!! WHY YOU- " another rock silenced the boy.

" They get along pretty well ~"Medaka said with a happy smile.

" Tch. They are just brats. "


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 5, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha and Romulus LT*

Moro and Romulus jump into the hole with Zuko and Romulus sealed it off as Romulus dug his way and punched his way through the wood underground limb. The enter as they could breath underground. Moro had a sensation crossed her like nothing before. Maybe it was with the love ones that were her friends that really cared for her. She walked with Zuko and Romulus as she was having some thoughts. Moro, Romulus and Zuko heard his wolves howled to located them to come out of the open hole outside of the Senju clan.

"I need to go see Tenshi, for that Spar. I hope she did not leave her clan village just yet. We were supposed to meet her up in the north, but we are closed by anyway. Atleast she will not sick her guards on her I am keeping that promised and never forgotten it at all, it was a promised to each other and I will never forget it.. Romulus and Zuko how bad are both of your wounds?"

"I am okay, at the last moment I sent a wind pressure damage into his hand, I doubt he can feel the lost of his nerves in that hand. That i disarmed him with as I went flying into a wall. If your friend is not there we will take a boat to the north than used the wolves to ride through the snow, we will start with your friend's village. Get on a wolf and we will rest on the way."

"I guessed Romulus is riding with me, sorry Moro."

"It is okay, Faia, I take the white wolf and Zuko can take the silver wolf."

Romulus got on the black wolf with the flames, Moro got on the white wolf. The silver wolf rubbed against Zuko and waited for him to get on his back. The silver wolf did not mind if a friend of Moro's friend got a ride from him. Moro had a feeling Zuko made have a feeling where Tenshi was, it was okay if he did not at all. Atleast they were on better terms with each other. Romulus checked the map to where the Hyuuga clan village was located before they headed out on his wolves  to get some rest while on the move.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 5, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery​
The young man viewed as the corpse of his fallen enemy known as Raven Matsumoto vanished into a slime-like gooey substance. Ryoji eyes were surprised as he had not witnessed such a spectrum such as this in all is eighteen years of living among this world. His hands crossed, while his left lifted and his fingers slightly groped his chin, the young dark blue haired young man started to enter a state of thought. His village was attacked, his people are in danger of becoming prey... he could not leave this situation unhanded, however, the village depended upon his strength to protect it. There others, but weren't fit to become leader... 

His eyes closed, emotions stared to brew intensely within his system. Mao was behind all of this, he couldn't just stand and wait for the scientist to become much more powerful that what this ice wielding young man thought he was. Opening his eyes, he glanced at the village before him, he eyes narrowed as he looked for a solution to this conundrum. The winds of cold air brushed against this young man's skin. Truly he could not allow himself to leave his clan unguarded, but alas, the world was planning something conspicuous, he could not allow Mao to continue with his deeds, this would also not only affect his village, but the villages around the world.

Soon a woman with teal pigmented hair appeared, slightly small, Ryoji's body towered in size before her, her eyes were like pearls that gleamed in the light of the sky, her mien had formed a slight sigh of relief as she noticed that Ryoji was not dealt any serious amount of damage. This woman was none other than Ryoji's most prized summoning, Celsius.

"Ryoji! It seems that you got of almost unscathed. I already retreated the villagers to the near by clan here. They should be fine, but if everything is settled, I could issue a command to come back."

"That won't be necessary, Celsius. In truth I plan to leave the village for the time being."

Ryoji hands coursed through his chin, rubbing slight his skin in thought as he continued.

"Things seems to be wrong with the world. I can just sense it. The village you took them is the one on the north-west right? They owe us for past deeds that involved most of our financial economy, now that their standing, the are possession of Ivery. Leave the villagers there for a total of 4 weeks, if the village isn't attacked by then, we can return. However, all possession should be taken in case thieves comes."

Celsius head nodded as he finished his declaration. She understood that what ryoji was after, knowledge was needed for the incoming struggles, but whatever it took she was hesitant as he said.

"Stay with the village."

"What!? What about you!? You can't just go alone out there."

Ryoji gave a heave of breath as he placed his hand on top of the young summoning head. His lips formed a warm smile and his eyes turned soft and gentle. Their eyes were locked together, Ryoji emotions were intact and check, however through the eyes of this young Nymph named Celsius could be seen the unexplained anger that brew continuously through he being.

"The people need you. Understand that what I'm doing is for the good of the village. I can summon you whenever... however you cannot summon me. I would gladly stay if this was the cause, but in any case, we need the one with the ability to contact the other faster to do this. In this case, me."

Her eyes lowered, her anger switched to slight gloom as she gave another nod and turned. She continued to step forwards as she said to the young Ivery clan leader before him.

"...Remember that if anything happens. Don't hesitate to summon me."

Her feet quickly slammed the earth and her vision disappeared within an instant. Ryoji turned as he released a slight sight and kicked the snowy surface of this earth and continued to move forwards towards the land where leaves reigns.

~*~​
A total weak had past. The young Ivery hand was atop of the hilt of his blade, resting is arm upon it as he witnessed the sun rise through the horizon of the world. His complexion turned positive as he witnessed the warm rays of sunlight cover the land and release it form it dark blue colors, painting this canvas in fluid luminescent colors that flashed through the area. Ryoji had forgotten how beautiful these forest were, but how hot it was being in a place were the ray of sun were far much more powerful than in his lands.

"I suppose it's nostalgic. It's been a total of three years since I've came here."

Ryoji said in a soft tone, his feet continued to move among the road of this steep mountain, his hearts was pumping slightly rapidly as his breath was slightly catching up to him, he felt fatigued as he had been walking for seven days straight without an ounce of rest. Still his hands were empty, he had not found a single clue that Mao Motonashi had anything planned, anything conjured. All was calm, all was peaceful, however he could not shake these uneasy sensation that something was wrong with the way things were.

he continued through the road to witness a slight cavern along with a total of 4 people among them. His breath continued to heave as he shook his head, as to awaken from this fatigue.

"Must keep going... I... I have to keep searching."

His legs finally felt heavy, his eyes were closing, his vision of the world fading into a haze. his body feel towards the earth, rock, sand and dirty covering through his clothes and skin as he vision finally faded to black and the young Ivery fell to sleep.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2012)

*Takashi*​
The discussion kept going on, both Tora and Miina were discussing about how the boy was just too loud all the time while the girl was just violent and sarcastic with not real respect for anyone; or at least those were the arguments that Toramizu, the red-haired young man and one of Takashi?s companions was shouting just making the ex-Aosuki to start losing his patience while Miina was doing nothing but ignore the guy with golden eyes and eating some fruit along with Medaka. 

In his mind Takashi wondered why he was still traveling with those people. The little group formed by two girls and two boys was quite strange. None of them was really related, there was no leader and all of them were there in order to fulfill selfishly their own ideals; basically they needed of each other and that was the reason for them to be together. At least that is what the red-eyed embodiment of the void has always in his mind not really knowing the reasons for the other three to be alongside him. Even after three years, and even after being reborn, the lightning release user had no real idea of the thoughts and feelings of others yet. He was still naive in that sense although it was one of the features that made him to be "Takashi".

Takashi met all of them in different circumstances while traveling with Kurei. Medaka was a member of the Aosuki clan who went missing when she was five years old. Apparently her life was quite hard but she remained with a certain cheerful and sly attitude not letting herself to fall in the darkness, although she can be really scary when mad. These traits of her became strangely more noticeable after meeting Takashi during one of the missions of the boy; she got attached to him and well, since the blue-haired kid didn?t care he allowed her to travel with him. 

The next one was Tora, the boy was a homeless lad who lived in a town filled with nothing but human trash. Not even a moment of happiness for the little boy throughout his life until one time when he was getting beaten up by some adults, Takashi appeared in the town with some information about them trying to begin a war among some civilian towns. The red-haired was fascinated by the massacre left by the proud and relaxed boy, thing that led Tora to get attached to Takashi and later to Medaka as he wanted to be strong. 

Finally it was Miina. Their meeting wasn?t really showy. She was an orphan of a certain town, she met them and started to get along with Medaka and a bit with Takashi while getting in constant fights with Tora, so she decided to go with them. Both kids were trained by the pair of Aosuki.

As he was getting a few memories of how he met them, the noses and ears of the group noticed someone approaching them however the man - gender identified by their good animalistic senses - didn?t even reach them at all.

" Oi!! Seems like someone is having a hard time there. " he said pointing at the unconscious young man lying on the ground.

" Maybe he is injured? "now the youngest member of the group asked to herself expressionless as both kids went over to see the unknown person near them.

" Wait~ let?s bring that person inside the cave " Medaka stated cheerfully though concerned about the boy before looking at Takashi." Is it okay if we do that? "she questioned the "big brother " of the kids although Takashi?s only response was:

" Tsk, do as ya please. Dunno why ya wanna help every single person out there. "


----------



## Chronos (Apr 5, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery​
The flashes of images started to spout in his mind, the once dark abyss his eyes revealed was replace with a lush forest that reach endlessly towards the distance, millions of people were gathered within this forest, prosperity and peace reigned among this land. One that would signify the heaven that God had placed for us up high in his graceful people. Yes, serenity was plastered among the land. Ryoji sat above, upon a large hill as he witness the people that were engulfed in peace, smiles coursed through the lips of all, laughter resounded among the area, happiness was all that was seen in the distance. It was not before long that Ryoji knew that this place was not reality, but a fabrication of a fake world that his mind created. However, even so his mind enjoyed every aspect of this world, his mind found peace in this dream.  What a powerful and wonderful dream to have, he himself did not want to depart from this creation his mind had forged for himself. However, the dream version of Ryoji stood as is mien had switched within seconds, his eyes closed as he released a deep breath and his vision of his fake reality started to fade into a complete darkness.

Ryoji eyes opened, within a few meters of his face there were three human beings. A female with long dark blue hair, eyes pigment as dark as her hair and a smile that coursed through her lips. This woman seems the oldest of the three, the far wisest. His eyes swayed, and met with yet another woman that stood before him, a younger one that seemed to have hair of color silver, her mien was hard to tell, it was blank and emotionless, like staring into the eyes of a bunny, they were big and she resembled slight innocence from set eyes. Ryoji couldn't think clearly and so he turned his head towards the other side, to meet with a young man with hair that was rather odd on humans. It gleamed in the shine of day, the color was like that or an orange, it was bright and it's color radiated through the rays of sunlight. His eyes were amber, his face held a rather peculiar scar. His lips formed a slightly curious stare, one that Ryoji returned with an empty glare. 

His body lifted from this cavern he laid upon. Releasing a sight, he viewed towards the distance and a man who's hair resembled his to a certain point stood there. His mien was serious, he looked upon him differently from the others, Ryoji just stared with an empty glare before his hands could reach his waist. He felt an empty sensation, his hands still held the gauntlet, but his weapon could not be seen anywhere, after a bit of scanning he noticed that the blade was placed neatly and gently on the wall of the cavern he was upon which just cause Ryoji to release a smile of relief. 

He took yet another quick look on these fellows that surrounded him. they seems to be interested on his well being. He rubbed the back of his head as he said.

"I suppose you were the one that brought me here? Thank you. I would've been dead if it weren't for your help."

Ryoji stated with a slight smile brewing through his lips.

"I might as well introduce myself to my saviors. I'm Ryoji Ivery, thank you for your assistance, but... where am I?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2012)

*Takashi*​
Takashi stood outside the cavern though in a place where he could go in and take measures if something were to happen respecting the person that his companions helped not too long ago. As soon as the guy woke up and lifted himself to sit properly, he started to inspect the situation he was in by analyzing his surroundings. By his smell and looks, the probabilities of the guy being a ninja were high but apparently that was something that for Medaka, Tora and Miina did not matter. After a sigh, he looked inside the cave only to find the eyes of the young man. His red eyes connected for a second with the empty ons of the guest. Without saying anything the ex-Aosuki went into the forest.

Inside the cave, the trio was looking expectantly at the boy who surprised them by the condition he was in and remained in silence until he decided to speak. The teenager introduced himself as Ryoji Ivery just after thanking them for their help. Shaking her head with a kind expression Medaka Aosuki spoke" Don?t worry we?re glad you are fine. As for the place we are in, it?s a cave behind a hill in this forest, we have been camping here for a few days now. "the kind girl explained before introducing herself" Ara ara. I haven?t introduced myself yet. Nice to meet you Ryoji-kun my name is Medaka Aosuki ~ " pointing at her self before pointing at the other two.

" My name?s Toramizu! Nice to meet?cha "he said cheerfully.

" I?m Miina Kannagi. Nice to meet you Ryoji-san "she said politely though probably it felt weird since she wasn?t making any expression. 

" The person who was outside is Takashi, he probably went to get something for the meal "the Aosuki girl stated while smiling.

" Anyway, how did you end up like that? It was quite serious! "Tora questioned the Ivery while making a face filled with curiosity.

However before anyone could say anything else, Takashi appeared  with two deers one in each hand, dragging them as if their weight was nothing." This is the meal for today. After eating he can leave. "he told them a bit annoyed, it?s not like he hated others but he was just bad with strangers.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 5, 2012)

*Zuko Terumi*


Zuko got on the silver wolf. They all started to run? Zuko did not understand? Why travel on wolves when ninja travel faster. Way faster. Zuko decided to just enjoy the ride. He turned to Moro.

"Actually even though I have not seen Tenshi in three years I know where she is. It has been three years since the day we promised we would meet up again. If anything she is looking for Fugetsu first. Meaning she should be around the Senju clan."

*Tenshi Hyuuga*

Tenshi stood before a man in red and a girl with blonde hair. With a rush of confidence Tenshi charged the girl. The girl summoned a weapon? Tenshi could not help but to smile. The girl summoned a giant paint brush as a weapon!

Tenshi quickly swooped downwards causing the blonde girl to miss her strike. She then charged a twin lion fist and hit the girl. The girl paint brush poofed away and the girl was sent back first into a tree. And then the tree collapsed. The man in red began clapping.

"I can see why your Hyuuga heir. You effortlessly defeated my apprentice."

"And you will be next."


----------



## Chronos (Apr 5, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery​
The young Ivery witnessed as the young men and woman introduced themselves to him. He released a slight smile of comfort as he witnessed their struggle and kindness, the young man outside however, felt distant, gripping his emotions carefully he witness as the young Takashi continued to the outside forest, he sense a distant like sense of the young man. Ryoji released a slight sigh, not knowing how to act properly in this situation, his eyes met with each and every on of the people and returned their graceful introductions with a slight nod and warm smile.

"It's a pleasure to meet you all."

Ryoji was made a question that made him raise his brow in slight confusion. He released a slight chuckle, before placing his hand on his forehead, pulling his hair back slightly as he cracked up a nervous smile. The thought brew, Celsius would be worried, he almost lost his life cause of carelessness and hurry. Something he did not intend to do, but the emotions of stopping Mao's plans, his ambition coursed through the very fiber of his being. It angered him to know that the wicked old scientist could be planning something, but nevertheless, he calmed his emotions realized that rushing this would not get him anywhere... 

"I come from the farthest region of the north. Way up there where it never stop snowing. I'm the leader of clan as you could figure, the Ivery clan. There's been something that's been bothering me for quite sometime, so I had to take action, you see... like a leader should. It's been a total of a week now, 7 days. I haven't rested at all in my travels, my lack of sleep and rest caught up to me, and luckily I was found by you all. It's not much of a surprising story, but yeah. My own carelessness brought this upon me. Sorry for the bother." 

The young Ivery said as he witnessed the man from before the oldest of the group who named was Takashi who had thrown two pieces of dead dear corpses upon their wake. Ryoji rose his brow as the young Takeshi said to him that he could leave. Ryoji felt the sense he was unwanted here, but in fact there was some truths behind his words, he seemed to have regained his composure, and he didn't feel fatigued at all, his body had regained his former strength, he stood up his feet and stretched his neck. 

"He's right. I should take my leave soon. I wouldn't like to impose."

The young man walked towards hos blade, placing his thumb on the guard pushing the blade out and releasing the icy blade that emanated a cold air that gusted through the cavern, causing Ryoji to smile as the cold breeze felt soothing on his flesh. He also felt a mastery over his element, yes this was the power given by Yukianesa his sword. He sheathed his blade once more and said:

"You troubled yourself to bring me a meal... I'm grateful, but I must leave."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 5, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha and Romulus LT*

Romulus growled as the white wolf and the silver wolf to get Zuko and Moro got off their backs now. He smelled someone fuled around here and it was Alucard. Moro was thinking great thoses stupid guards are going to come after us for sure. As she jumped into a tree. Romulus wolves came out of the bushes as they did fang over fang trying to hit Alucard. Romulus acted quickly as he did some handseals as to do Earth Grudge Fear. He became a rag like doll as Many black strings came out of his body. These threads attached to Alucard's body. A few black threads went into Alucard's heart as well.

Romulus was going to control Alucard's body as best he could, first he used the black threads to drain charka from Alucard's body iinto himself. It was time for Moro to attack as well, he was thinking good luck to everyone, as she activated her Sharingan and jumped in front of Alcurd hoping that he could make him stand still with thoses black threads of his that was draining charka. As she stared at Alucard trying to put him in a genjutsu of the Demonic Illusion: Shackling Stakes Technique once again hoping it would trap him this time, than the stupid clone he pulled on her last time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2012)

*Takashi*​
As the  young Ivery explained the reasons of how he got into such a state, Takashi stood leaning against the wall of the cave while hearing at his story. So that?s how it was, he overdid himself and now was paying the consequences from being careless. Not that Takashi didn?t knew what he meant, indeed the also young blue-haired has surpassed his own limits while being careless in the past. If it weren?t by Medaka and that bastard Kurei - who would never let his 'master piece' to die before reaching his objectives - he would have died even though he has that inhuman body and soul. Sighing at the words of Ryoji, Takashi stopped the guy right there with his words now.   

" As I said, ya can leave after eating. Even if yer body got some rest, ya still need to gain some energy. "the red-eyed ex-Aosuki told Ryoji before turning his back on the group and taking one of the deers for himself. _" Wonder if this will be enough? I knew I should have brought other three for me alone. "_he thought while leaving the cave.

With each of the words he said back there, his long, sharp teeth were being shown easily. At this point due to him being reborn someone could think he is a Hozuki although, according to Medaka, Takashi?s scent is something she had never smelled before meeting him; indeed even for his companions Takashi?s origins and identity were kind of a mystery.

" Sorry for that, Takashi isn?t too good with strangers but I think it would be a good idea for you to eat something before leaving. " Medaka said with that gentle expression in her face.

" yeah, stay with us a little more!! if you are lucky you will have chance of watching Takashi-niisan?s training!! "now Tora was the one saying it eagerly as he was alreay imagining how great takashi?s training was. Actually Takashi was kind of lazy and it was a special time when he would get to train with those three around. At most during the two years that the Aosuki girl,who has been the one traveling longer with Takashi, has been with the red-eyed, she has only seen him training three times.

" I also want Ryoji-san to see Takashi-niisama training "is what Miina let out of her mouth while looking at her toy.

" Well i think it?s decided~ Today ryoji-kun will eat with us. Let?s start cooking this one Miina-chan "this time the blue-haired young woman spoke deciding all by herself and not really hearing for Ryoji?s decision. A weird bunch indeed.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 5, 2012)

*Alucard*

"Your next!"

"Bring it on child."

Tenshi turned to the left as the blonde hair girl turned to ink! So she was a ink clone. So was it safe to assume this man was a clone as well? Tenshi looked back at the man. She made a fighting stance and charged him. Tenshi used body flicker technique.

*10 minutes later*

Alucard was on a tree lifting Tenshi by her feet. Tenshi had dirt and her outfit was damaged. She was panting. She....she lost. Alucard smiled as he used the chakara absorption technique. He then whispered in her ear.

"I am done with you. I wish you could live to see the day when I take over your clan. Dont worry. I will place you next to Fugetsu..you know if he possibly survives the experiments the real me is doing on him. I am working on a project to increase cells and mix them with animal cells. The best test subject would be a Senju."

He then dropped Tenshi from the 10 foot tree. She was sure to die in her weakened state. Suddenly something caught her. It was Zuko! Suddenly Alucard jumped watching out from the fang over fang. He was a fool. He should have been chakara sensing the whole time. 

Meanwhile Alucard was doing a sloppy unprofessional experiment on Alucard. Experimenting was not his forte. He only made this experiment to boost his own kekkai genkai abilities. But Fugetsu was a perfect subject. Namine covered his mouth to block out his agonizing screams. 

"There. Now lets see if he lives or dies?"

"MMMAHHHHHHHH!!!"

Fugetsu was able to let out a scream. Suddenly he fell silent. His heartbeats and his pulse went slow. And everything went black. Alucard stared. He then grabbed Namine hand and left the boy there. He was sure to die. But that was Alucard missed judgement. The experiment put him in a coma! Alucard got what he needed. He had absorbed each of his targets.


Alucard allowed him self to be hit by the threads. Just to humor them. Just to show he was just a clone. And then he was in that genjutsu again. The clone was in the mercy of Moro and Romulus..because he choose to be.

"Moro. Remember back at the volcano. You failed to hit me? Or did you forget are deal. It does not matter. This may be the last time you see me. Though I am sure I will see Tenshi again. When I take over the Hyuuga clan...partially."


Tenshi muttered something.

"W..we have to stop him. And sa..save Fu..fugetsu."

She spoke weakly as she was drained.


----------



## Burke (Apr 5, 2012)

*Lineage of Dou*  

~​
A familiar setting. The greenest of leaves danced in the wind. The sweetest of scents filled the air. All seemed well by the small shoreside of a river cutting its way through the most grand forest of the continent. The only thing hat seemed off at the moment was the sound. Clanging metal, loud thuds and firey eruptions tore through the wood and over the music of nature.

A mans yelp and a splash of water became distinct as a large amount of the liquid seemingly emptied into the river. Soon following, the water began rising oddly in rather specific places as a tall form took shape and stepped foward. The dripping stopped as color resumed to fill the clear figure. The now whole man flourished a two pronged staff and stuck the base to the ground, creating a thud. His other hand reached behind him and pulled a shield from off his back. A peculiar purple mask lifted up with the head of the all too familiar figure of Dou Hozuki. "Great sage, that takes alot out of me." He took a deep breath as he stood seeming to be completely dry.

A particularly large man stepped foward and infront of dou with a wicked grin on his face, and an equally as wicked club hauled over his shoulder. *"Cmon just give us your shit and let us kill you quickly." *he smirked as he hefted the maul like weapon to his hand.

"Looks like theres no easy way with you guys." He sighed as he lifted his own weapon in the air. "Though this might help." He annouced, but just as he was about to swing downward and seal the deal, a small volely of shuriken came from behind the lumbering man, and right at Dou who had no choice but to halt his attack and spin his staff to deflect most of the projectiles, spin himself around to dodge others, and utilize his sheild to catch the rest. As he looked back, five similarly dressed men had jumped foward to join the biggest of them. "Damned rouges..." 

*"Its over, water demon!" *The club owner announced as he and the rest rushed foward with one of the smaller faster men movign to the front. 

Dou took on an intense look from under his mask as he too propelled himself foward, crouched low, dug the two prongs into the ground, spun himself around the shaft, touched down with his foot, firmly gripped the far end of his weapon, and violently side arced it. "Great Water arm!" He yelled as his arms drastically increased in power, the business end of this magnificent tool rocketed into the side of the smaller mans head, sending his entire body flailing some 30 feet away.

Some of the men paused for a moment as two others continued on undeterred. They spun and arced with kunai in hand, but as their weapons were about to connect, all they made contact with was Dous staff which had been embedded by itself in the ground. The mens swords made not even a scratch.

In that same moment, Dou appeared behind one of the other men, and as he was about to turn, Dou rocked the back of his skull with a powerful blow from the battle durable sheild as the mans body flew into his two comrads that stood where Dou once was, causing all three to fall to the ground.

"String reel!" Dou announced as he yanked on a now visible length of string wire that lead from his hand, and unearthed itself until it came up and completely surrounded the three of them. Dou pulled, and they became tightly bound. Then, with a swift leap, Dou crossed over to them, and delivered a sweeping kick, knocking all three into the adjacent river. 

With the shield still in hand, Dou took up his staff with the other, and faced the last, more skilled looking of the smaller men, and the giant he had trouble with before. Without skipping a beat, Dou spun and launched his shield discus style at the smaller man followed by a launching of three senbon. 

This more nimble of men ducked below the large object, and easily sidestepped the senbon as he simultaneously launched shuriken of his own. Dou attempted to jump back quickly, but one shuriken cut straight through his chest. He stumbled a bit, but looked back up at the man intensly as water formed and completed the hole left behind by the object. "Thats enough of this!" He yelled as he reached his staff high into the air, and brought one side down hard into the damp earth. "Shrouding!" A reverberating echo sounded as Dou struck. The terrible ring ripped through the nearby forest as both men, the large and the quick, froze infront of Dou.

The large man fell to his knees and sat there, staring into space as the other began shuffling around and mumbling to himself. Dou let out a long sigh, "Weak minds id guess, they couldnt handle the genjutsu at all." 

He stood for a moment before unsheathing his shortblade from his leg. "No use in letting them stay around to terrorize more people..." He sounded rather solemn, but he knew that this was something that had to be done. He walked up to the shuffling man, and quickly slashed in the neck area. blood spurted as he fell wide eyed, his pupils darting around, then to Dous mask, as they faded away.

Dou then made his way to the huge difficult man as he somewhat gladly plunged the blade into his chest. *"EEEAAAAAAAAA"* The brute screamed aloud as he powered himself to his feet. In surprise, Dou fell back as the man towered over. _"Damn, i must have missed, the pain woke him from the genjutsu!"_ Dou thought as the man raised his weapon. *"EAAAA! DIIIE!"*

As the weapon was still above his head, Dou reached foward with his hand, and pointed his index finger at the large mans head. "Man, i hate having to use this." Dou said as he clicked down his thumb "Water Gun!" He quickly called as a minute dropplet of water shot from his fingertip an unimaginable speed. The shot ripped through the mans skull and headwear as a clear exit wound was created from the back.

The bandit stumbled and fell hard on his back, Dous blade sticking up from it. Dou himself got up, and looked about his own body. "Hm, not a scratch." He observed as he walked up and unsheathed his blade from this mans body. "Well of course there are no scratches," he spoke to himself, "Cant hit a water demon, can you?" He slightly laughed to himself as he directed his question to the deceased before him.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 5, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha and Romulus LT*

"Threathen me all you want, I will see you again. I will help Tenshi take back her clan. That what friends do for each other when they need help. No matter how long it takes, try killing me. I come back with something badder than you think."

Romulus killed the clone as he felt he waisted energy during that jutsu of his. "Don't let him get to you, he only wants to see you in jail and hang from the gallows. We save Fugetsu, oneday. Right now it will be a bad move and also lost the scent of him as well."

"Would you two like to joined Tengoku, it is about anti war? It has to stop and someone has to start something to cause people to drop their weapons and hear a voice tht pierce through them to give them back their sanity. I know just talking to people will not work we also have to give it some action and add fuel to the fire of of the group actions as well."

"We have to get going if you two want to come along it is ine with us." Romulus handed Tenshi some charka pills to regain her strenght. Moro waited for a answer, as she had a feeling Romulus had already arranged on how they were going to travel so far. 

"So we are of to see your mate, cool," Faia said as she scratch a flea on her back.

"He is not my mate, he is just a friend," Moro blushed as she killed Faia back to her own world as Faia dissapeared in a white smoke. Moro sighed as to make the rosyness go away from her face. She did not had to say sory about her summioning as Faia could be like any emotion at any given time of the day. Romulus did not smiled but he was thinking Moro looked cute when she looked like that, he kept his sences open as he felt they were still in Senju territory.

"We have to get moving before we are attacked again." He was talking about the Senju guards. As he, Moro and his wolves walked with Zuko with him holding Tenshi away from the Senju clan.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 5, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*

"I am in."

"So am I."

*Fade to next scene*

Tenshi and Zuko along with the wolves and Moro and Romulus were outside the wooden house in the snow country. Tenshi shivered but Zuko comforted her. Tenshi smiled. Tenshi was the only girl Zuko did not flirt with. Zuko saw Tenshi as a little sister he had to protect.

"Should we go in now?"


[Sorry for the shitty post. I mean I know its really bad. I typed it two times but each time accidentally use the left arrow button key which sends me back making me have to redo the post.]

*Fugetsu Senju* 

Fugetsu awakened. He stretched. It was night time? He felt strange. He got up. He was seeing stars. He threw up. His body was burning up. He was glad he was close to the Senju clan. He would rest there until his body stopped feeling weird. Fugetsu walked off towards the Senju clan.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 5, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery​
Ryoji mouth opened, but they kept interrupting him, his eyes darted from one person to the other, and at the end it seemed to have ended in the conclusion that he would eat along side this group of teens shinobi. He released a sigh, but the sense of kindness reached his heart and the silently thank the group as he placed his katana safely on his hostler and started to walk towards the four people that started to skin and prepare the deer that this Takasho fought and brought to this cavern. 

"Let me help."

With those words, the 5 of them started to prepare the food their were about to  consume.

And who knows... maybe he would have a chance to spar whith this young man.

~*~​
Slight moments later, the young man started to to devour the meet that had been placed to him, they sat around the soothing flames of a camp fire, the meet was tender and even though it lack many of the seasoning he is usually accustom to, living the live of a village leader, it was a rather spoiled life, much like that of a celebrity, which far much more work than anything else, paper pilling up within hours, petitions, missions, village referrals, all these things in a simple package, it reminded him of his late father, but Ryoji quickly shrugged the though of him, the dead should rest in peace...

He released a slight laughter as some of these people reacted rather abnormally to the conversation they had, the child with gleaming orange hair being the most funniest, Takashi sitting in front on the other side of the fire. Ryoji was asked a rather strange question, and he was answering every time he swallowed the bite he was chewing.

"...Well, not really. I became a leader not by choice, not because I really wanted in, but I had no choice, my people needed me, so I stood up. I was the next in line."

His mind suddenly whirled. He thought that if he died he had no successor, and that he would have too... 

He coughed after the thought flashed through his eyes. Chocking slightly on his food, he too a slightly can of water and poured it down his throat.

"Ahhh... yeah. It's nothing too big."


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2012)

*Takashi*​
Takashi kept himself from making any comment respecting Ryoji?s status as the leader of the Ivery clan although some of the talk reminded him of his past being. A young boy gradually growing in his skills as a shinobi already being elected at the successor of a clan almost from birth. A leader should care for his people and be strong, that?s what he used to think however all of those memories were not his; right now he was a new person, a person who within his brain had stored fourteen years of life, a life that wasn?t his and that obviously he didn?t care about at this point. However from time to time he would wonder what would have happened if he hadn?t met Kurei on that day, or if Rokuto haven?t died on that day.

As he spaced out for a second, his hyperactive partner with the scar on his cheek started to make some noise, impressed by Ryoji?s way of thinking. He who lived among stupid and ignorant humans who would resort to violence at the minimum mistake of a kid, was obviously the kind to admire someone like the Ivery young man who put on his shoulders the destiniy of an entire clan. 

" Seems that you are really proud of your clan Ryoji-kun "Medaka said happily before starting to talk alittle about herself. Things like her not growing as a normal Aosuki and being took away from her clan since she was a kid. For a woman like her it was just too easy to earn her trust. If not, she wouldn?t be going in a journey with the other three. 

When she started to talk about everything she knew about the Aosuki clan and how when she was eleven years old a man from such clan found her and trained her, Takashi stood up trying not to be seen by the rest; he didn?t want to hear about anything that could tie him to his past more than what he was already. Though his plan failed when Miina noticed him leaving.

" Is onii-sama going somewhere? " she questioned the red-eyed.

" Yeah, i?m gonna stretch my body a little. Will come back in a few hours. Remember that tomorrow we are leaving this place. "giving that vague answer he left towards the forest.

*15 minutes later*

" Oioioi!! "Tora called the attention of everyone in the cave." Let?s follow Takashi-niisan!! I bet he is going to train. I wanna see his techniques, even though he trained us we don?t know much about how he fights "Toramizu talked. His excitement was not strange since he also looked up to the shinobi.

" Sounds like fun ~. " Was the only reply heard before the group would start tracking Takashi with their sense of smell.

It wasn?t long before they could see the blue-haired ninja in the distance in the middle of many crushed trees and him involved in some kind of steam.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 6, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery​
He finished preparations, he was about to leave when he heard the youngest male of the group suggest that they should follow Takeshi towards the forest, something felt strangely odd about this request, he saw them off, but didn't follow then, instead he continued towards the road before him, these people were nice, but he couldn't waste his time with small matters, the memories of a man's face continued to flash through his vision, Mao Motonashi, the modified her, was on the move somewhere among the word, there was little point in dealing into other matters now, he had wasted far too much time with them.

His feet continued through the road, his eyes were focused on his front, the trees covered most of the rays the sun gave out, shading the road an reveling the sense of comfort due to it's shade. Ryoji thoughts howeber were focused on his next trajectory, his hands placed within his pocket while the other gripped Yukianesa tightly within his hand.He should repot to celsius soon as he reached the nearest village. There wasn't mych to say, but knowing the young Nymph she must be worried sick, he continued to walked through the sea of trees and leaves, until the was a clearing. Trees had been tumbled and a lot of then snapped like toothpicks, all like dominoes...

"This isn't good..."

He noticed at the distance, Takashi was upon set mess, like a statue he stood upon the middle, as if decorating the area with his presence, he stood among the fallen trees, and destroyed landscape. Impressive, he caused set destruction in less than half and hour. Ryoji mien was indifferent as he continued to walk through the road, however something caught the edge of  his eye he was surrounded by some odd steam. Ryoji's hand was placed atop on the blades hilt. He witnessed the young Takashi.

"...There's a lot of anger behind that stare."

Ryoji said

"I know how you feel. No, I'm not gonna compare myself to you. I don't necessarily think you're human, maybe your senses and the kids are what gave that away."

Ryoji eyes narrowed

"I'm not human either..."

I'm beyond anything human, I am that which will bring peace to my clan. I have no real goal, I have no real strive. All I want is to protect those who have a place in my heart, my clan, my people. I can't become something weak like humans.. something so fragile...

I need...

Ryoji body started to crave...

"Fight, Takeshi."

The sense of two forces battling it out.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 6, 2012)

_*Shizune Rousha*_
_~A Path to a New Beginning~_

She casually stretched out on the vast land of grass which lay beneath herself, only able to feel the cool breeze that whipped by her face. The ground was soft, and Shizune had been enjoying the nice sunlit afternoon. The warm rays of the giant sphere in the sky radiated towards the seemingly calm earth, leaving no trace of disturbance. Even so, Shizune figured she would have to get up sooner or later, and laying around wouldn't get her anywhere. Her eyes slowly fluttered open, as she was instantly blinded by the suns bright light. Squinting her eyes as much as possible, her hand scrambling around the ground, trying to locate the thin frames which usually found its place on her face.

After locating what she had been seeking, she quickly placed them over her eyes. Unfortunately for her it only created a large glare on the lens which had lay in front of her unprotected eyes. Causing even more blindness, Shizune furiously shut her eyes, until she quickly turned to face the ground. She felt a bit ridiculous but her eyes had been one of the most sensitive parts on her body, and they were easily entranced by light. Slowly forcing her eye lids open she took a look at the long, green grass which her fingers hand been intertwined in.

The appearance looked almost peaceful, but the large winds passing by made the blades of grass look angry as well. Shizune frowned at this sight, but quickly abandoned the thought as she jumped up onto her feat. Taking a quick look around she noticed her large fan, laying against a ordinary looking boulder. Attached to the fan had been a fairly normal sized kama, reflecting the sun's light back into the sky. She admired her weapon, as she had crafted (the design) herself, and it had also fit her fighting style. Instead of having to pull a kunai out, now all she would need to use is her kama, and it would have much farther range than normal as well. Also her fan would well accommodate her wind style jutsu's, all in all the weapon had been perfectly designed for her.

Shizune picked the weapon up and flung the giant fan behind herself, leaving it to attach to her back. The only burden it carried was the fact that she had to carry it, but over all she didn't mind, the weapon wasn't _too _heavy. She quickly turned around, grabbing the kama that law on the ground. The sharp object had been pretty large in size, but the fact that she wielded it by chain allowed her to use it at a much faster speed. Deciding it was time to leave, she quickly jumped into the forest that awaited her.

The trees and branches were thick, almost impossible to see through any openings, it had been especially hard to travel through. After about thirty seconds or so Shizune grew tired of running through the trees, not being able to see where she was going. She jumped down to the dark mossy forest ground under her, where animal life inhabited. Little critters and creatures ran a-muck, even some bugs and snakes. The sight, however, didn't scare Shizune, she enjoyed seeing the animals being able to run free to their hearts content. Shizune felt as if she could simply take a small stop on her journey and take in the scenery around her.

Before she had the chance, she had noticed a shimmer within her glasses, and it certainty didn't come from the outside. She quickly turned around to see a mass of kunai being fired towards her. On them had been small tags, but she could clearly see the potent power they possessed. The tags glowed white, and in a quick, fiery heat, explosions occurred throughout the forest, right where Shizune had been standing. A group of shinobi, with generic faces, popped out of the trees above, as their elongated mouths stretched with laughter.

That was until, one of the men's torso had started to bleed uncontrollably. He quickly grabbed his chest, wondering what in the world had just happened. He quickly collapsed to the ground, as he continued to bleed out. The other men, only noticed after hearing the first mans screams, as their eyes had been shut due to their immense intake on the 'humor' earlier. Before they knew it another one of the men got cut, but this time on the back, threw the spin. He simply collapsed, as his entire body twitched in agony, but that hadn't been all: Next a man's tendons, from inside his ankle, had been completely severed, causing him to scream out in extreme pain.

Of course, Shizune couldn't hear this. She simply continued, this time actually making a appearance, and kicking him down to the ground. Taijutsu wasn't her forte, but surely against Shinobi like these she should have no problem. The remaining three pulled out a few kunai, and threw them at the target in front of them. A slightly amused look on her face appeared, as her hand drew back, and as quick as could be, and as for the kunai? They simply appeared to be knocked back to the users, as Shizune stomped her fan in the ground in front of her. The men were able to dodge the flying kunai, but looking back towards the men which had already fallen, a great fear overcame their face. They quickly retreated, leaving Shizune all alone in this large forest.

Her amusement lost, she helped those which she struck down onto their backs, stopping any immediate flow of blood. This alone wouldn't save them, they'd have to hope others would arrive in order to help them. Shizune was ready to jump away, by 're-sheathing' her fan, and by knocking any blood which may have been on her kama off. She slowly turned, and was ready to set off, until something caught her attention. A little distortion on her left eye glass, what had it been? Looking towards the sky she noticed a large amount of clouds draw nearer and nearer, and with every passing second more drops of rain accumulated. She looked back towards the path she was headed, and simply smiled.

So this was what fate had in store for her.​​


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2012)

*Zero
Spectre of the Godson*


_Jealousy is quite the intriguing motivator. It inspires the wanting to reach beyond the threshold of their limitations. Jealousy creates hunger. If someone is hungry they'll do whatever it takes to be fed. This is the nature of man; this is the nature of Zero..._-Zero Point

After his dalliance with the prospect of fighting the ice fairy and to a lesser extent the new Berserker puppet Zero still very much had a mission to accomplish. It's importance was not lost on him in the slightest. His job was to scour the earth in pursuit of the keys. He had experienced fighting a holder of the key, a Jinchuuriki, three years ago so he was a uniquely qualified for this job. However the difficulty stemmed from one very glaring omission in himself, for 3 years he had been unable to use his gift the Rimen Sharingan. The voices in his head that aided him in life and in battle had not spoken in 3 years. Zero was left with a very roundabout means of tracking the beast child. According to Rakiyo a very interesting artifact had been used to locate the Jinchuuriki. Zero had not pressed the matter but it was clear Rakiyo was confident in the measures taken.

_"My partners Dr.Mao and Lord Proteus have managed to use their science and sorcery to create a better means of finding the keys. It is not a perfect process but it is progress?"_

It wasn't an exact means of tracking but the position was triangulated by this anonymous source, from their mere intuition and luck would have to suffice. There was the distinct possibility that the target would move from its location, however that would take a while even for him. The location was one of the largest forest on the continent and even with Zero's speed it was half a days journey. Every second the masked shinobi moved he was crossing the length of five modern day football fields or rugby pitches. His movements were so brusque and heavy sheets of earths were thrown up into the ground. A mini twister followed him ripping through anything that entered into Zero's vapor trail. 

"I'm coming for you beastie!!"

As if the world was acknowledging Zero's unwavering spirit the clouds began to darken as he headed toward a conflict with an unknown enemy. He was a storm coming to rain hell down upon all that stepped in his way to the key. While Zero traversed through the countryside to the forest the eyes of the heavens were upon him.... He was being followed by an even more magnanimous force of a nature. Our masked shinobi may be bringing a storm, but on the horizon their was a hurricane.​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 6, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc​

_Noctis Ranen
_










​
Light had burst out from within the King's throne revealing the new found light to the world.

Several shots were made from the Tanegashima rifle towards the user's enemy, but the sound of reloading one would usually hear was not heard. It was because of a distracting sight that was hard to look away from. As Prompto jolted backwards to avoid the swing of the clawed fist of the behemoth, he immediately noticed the Light shooting out from within the building that the main person behind the Fal'cie assault was inside. 

"This light... It's completely opposite from that man's power!"

His continued observation was soon interrupted by the fierce roar from the behemoth in front. It was then Gladiolus had caught the beasts' attention. Ignis, on the other hand, gazed intently at the mysterious tower of light that burst out of the building, only to see the unbelievable. 

"_What is exactly going on in there?! Is Prince Noct causing that surge of light??_"

Gladiolus was busy avoiding the dangerous swings the behemoth had caused to even consider taking his eyes elsewhere. He held his weapon of Crystallis, being a gigantic cleaver, and forcefully swung it towards the behemoth's jaw. Taking a mighty blow, the Behemoth flew to the side from the impact of it's jaw but maintained it's ground.

"_Guys! If we want to get to Noct, we better hurry up and kill this thing!_"

Both Prompto and Ignis focused their eyes back on the behemoth, readying their weapons once more.

~~~~~~~~~~


Two clawed fists had violently driven both heads of the remaining  behemoths into the grounds of Sector 5. These belonged to the beast known of the King of Dragons, Master of the Non-Elementals. Bahamut defeated the remaining dangerous threats that roamed the streets of Sector 5. The corpses of the dead Fal'cie trailed from the entrance and towards the Dragon and another key figure. 

The King of his kingdom, leader of the Ranen clan, ripped his Weapon of Crystallis from the head of a torn up Serpent-like Fal'cie while distracted upon the bright shine emanating from the center of the Kingdom. 

"_That Light, it can't be..... Shiella?_"

The Omega Blitzer Ops had arose from their defensive lines hearing the sound of the non-existent creatures die down. The only ones that stood out in the front lines of Sector 5 were Braule Ranen and his legendary summoning, Bahamut. 

"*That's Etro's Light isn't it? The only possible way of that occurring is from the Crystallis No Shoka. And the person who held that privilege was your first lady. Braule Ranen, that source of light must be a possible reason that these Fal'cie attacked us.*"

"_Most likely... We have to head there as fast as we can to see if thats true. Bahamut, let's go!_"

Thinking about what he had just seen, Braule did not have any idea of how this light came to be. Etro's Light can only be visible through the unlocking of the Crystallis No Shoka. Though the last person who wielded that power was his wife, Shiella Ranen.

~~~~~~~~~

The Sound of a Motor revved as the legendary sword swung to the right side of it's chosen wielder. 

His body felt light like _light_.
His mind was clear of doubts and regrets.
His pain to his wounds was felt no more.
He had reached a state where no human being can easily accomplish.
He had reached Enlightenment.

Streams of Light had orbited around his body as he himself glowed bright.

_In your right hand...
Lies one of the three forbidden shards
Sealed away for many generations.

The Light is now under your control.
Use it with confidence!_

Noctis did not feel clueless about his state, in fact he had strangely gained the knowledge of the current state of his powers just from her explanation. The boy had nothing to say about this light surrounding him. His mind cleared of all doubts he had and was only filled with confidence. He slowly opened his bright red eyes glaring at the mighty Behemoth in front of him. The confident expression on the boy's face did not change.

The robed man behind the frozen Behemoth felt oddly surprised by the recent happenings. His thoughts had channeled through his head analyzing the situation.

"_Etro's light... It's the same energy that I had sensed here. Had that blade been powerful enough to disguise itself from my eyes__? No... I see now... It's just used as something to channel that light energy through towards this mere child...._"

Looking smug, the robed man seen how this mysterious Light stopped his pet Behemoth from attacking further. 

"_So I see that is indeed after all the original weapon... This makes things a bit more fun now._"

As the man had smirked, the Behemoth regained control of it's sense and immediately swung it's clawed fist down towards the bright flowing figure. Looking distinctly at the incoming crushing blow, the boy stood still feeling like he wasn't in any danger. The sound from the impact was heard, eliminating whatever took the hit. 

It was then that Noctis was seen unharmed at least a couple of meters away from where the blow took place. The sound from the sword silently emanated to be heard by the man and the behemoth. This alters their vision of their surroundings moving everything one sees five meters away from where they actually are. 

The robed man took note of this, but the fact that the boy was still within the range of his Lux Tenebras leaves him at a major disadvantage. With the eye technique slowing down time within that range, the man is able to allow the behemoth to strike multiple times within the millisecond leaving the boy no time to evade. 

However, Noctis had not worried about the effect he was underneath. But it was then when the Behemoth had swept it's tail that reached the boy within the millisecond, but right before the instant, the robed man had felt something strange to happen.

_"That light managed itself to__ weaken my Shard of Nox. If this boy had this power from the beginning... Heh, it makes absolute sense now._"

The robed man quietly observed the fight between the two, disgracefully sitting on the founder's throne.

Jumping over the tail sweep, Noctis had felt the effects of the Lux Tenebras dissipate. This occured from the streams of Light Noctis had released into the air targeting any darkness embedded inside chakra sources. And one of the chakra sources had to be the invisible Shard of Nox.

This action had dispelled the effects of slowing time and the restriction of the Surigan. Seeing that, Noctis, while in the air from the jump, he specifically waited for the moment he predicted the beast would face him again, readying the Virtus Falchion. 

As soon as that had happened, Noctis performed a uppercut slash dealing effective physical damage and cutting it's jaw straight down the middle, only to enrage the Behemoth further. 

Immediately using the Surigan, Noctis predicted the beasts' next strike as it planned to pounce ontop of the boy. Foretelling the event, Noctis jolted backwards right before the behemoth had just landed onto the ground barely crushing the boy. With the state of Enlightment, he felt more flexible & fast, allowing him to jumped towards the air, right above the behemoth's head, as soon as he stopped from sliding backwards within the millisecond.

The Virtus Falchion aimed downwards, he instantly plunged towards the Behemoth. And within that millisecond, the tip of the blade struck through the temple of the gigantic beast. At that very moment, the boy performed hand seals which then, in fact, purged lightning release through the blade and into it's head, damaging it internally. Surprisingly, the amount of chakra used was more than he had expected to use. 

Struggling to even stand, the beast had took the fall onto the ground losing it's consciousness and its ability to function. Now that the Behemoth was eliminated, the only one left to deal with was the Robed man as both their eyes had met.
​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 6, 2012)

Alucard Checkmate arc

*Alucard*
_Take over_


Alucard stood on the hill he once stood on. The same very hill he watched the Hyuuga clan. A clan he desired to be apart of his collection. They eyes were useful. And they were elite ninja. He wanted there power. And he has been planning his moves. Making a plan. Plotting. And now all the pieces were in place. He was now ready to make the Hyuuga clan his. Though it would be march harder then it seemed to be.


The other two clans he took over. Were not well known. The Kyodai clan. They were a clan that had no specific location. Always on the move. Barely anybody knew of its existence. Meaning if they just...vanished. Then no one would know. And then the Reikon clan. A clan older then the sage of 6th paths him self. They live very,very far. There existence is only known by the great clans. And they had no allies or enemies. Meaning know one kept up to date of the clans current situation.

Though Alucard did have to thank the Uchiha clan for his success. Without there tournament it would have never been possible. It was the perfect distraction. As Hisanna and Ryu left the clan had no rulers. They were defenseless. He slowly defeated them all. And absorbed them. Then finished them off. And then when the queen and prince returned. He used numbers against them. Ending them as well.

A cold breeze swept through the cool air. Alucard hair blew in the wind. He did not have Namine with him. He ordered her to stay in the hide out. And best of all the only other person who is essential to my plan success is in the snow country. With her gone his plan would be flawless. Alucard took a few steps and leaped off the mountain.  He then smirked. The Hyuuga clan will fall in a few days.  

"Summon familiar!......Tenshi....Hyuuga."


A shadowy burst of energy appeared before Alucard. As the black energy faded a tall teen with white hair was before Alucard. She bowed. It was none other then a copy of the Hyuuga princess. The Hyuuga heir! Tenshi Hyuuga! She bowed down to him. He wanted this plan to go perfect so he did not give the familiar free will over her own personality.

"You know what to do."

"Yes master. I am aware."


----------



## Bringer (Apr 6, 2012)

Alucard Checkmate arc

*Alucard*
_Phase 2_


Alucard smirk died down to a serious tone. He pointed at the Hyuuga clan and nodded. The familiar stopped bowing and nodded. She began walking towards the clan. Alucard also needed to sneak in the Hyuuga clan. The familiar would have no problem as it was a perfect clone of the Hyuuga heir her self.

Alucard preformed a hand seal. And his hair grew until it covered him all over. There was now no body. Just hair. It then melded into the ground. And began phasing its way right under the Hyuuga clan. As Alucard was working on his entrance the familiar was working on her orders from her master.

The familiar stood in front of nine guards. Security was tight at night. Though she had no problem. She had everything Tenshi had. Personality,Memory,Abilities,Chakara,Skills. You name it. The familiar spook kindly.

"May I enter. I need to see my father."


"Of course Heir. I mean Milady. No I mean Tenshi Sama."

Please do not call me such. Anyway I will be heading in."

All the guards stood aside. The familiar was defiantly in character. What else would you expect. The familiar was an perfect copy of Tenshi. The clone began walking normally towards the head house of the Hyuuga. Meanwhile as Tenshi entered so did Alucard. Hair began to emerge in a dark ally. As it rose the hair shrunk. And a body appeared below it as the hair continued to shrink.

"Infiltration success. Everything went smoothly. Its just about a matter of time."


----------



## Burke (Apr 6, 2012)

*Lineage of Dou*  

_Coming storm_​
Dou continued on as he noticed a considerable change in the dampness of the air. he looked skyward from the path he was on and noticed a considerable ammassment of worrying dark clouds. It was no time at all before a constant flow of raindrops fell unto him. He smiled and felt an impulsive wave pass over him. His hand reached up to the chin of his mask and pulled away until the restraint covering his face was removed. He smiled as the droplets graced his face.

It wasnt uncommon for Dou to show his face as of late. Over the past 3 years, he had been getting in the habit of removing it more and more often, even when it wasnt required for him to eat. Now, of course, he usually adorned the mask in the company of strange people seeing as he was not one to so easily give away his appearance to any passers-by. He also believed that it struck a certain chord of fear and uneasiness in those that stood against him.

Dou opened his eyes slightly and instantly caught an oddity in the corner of his eyes. He quickly slid the mask over his features once more as he whipped his head to the grim scene. Once he walked closer to the area and farther from the set path, the events that had transpired here became more and more apparent.

Dead bodies surrounded Dou. Slash and gash wounds covered the victims bodies. Dou was about to feel remorse when he noticed their outfits; they were strikingly similar to those of the bandits he too had taken care of a ways back. "Looks like another cell of these rogues was taken out." He used his staff to nudge the sides of several men. _"Atleast they cant do any more harm..." _He thought as something else caught his attention.

"nnn... nnngh" A moan could be heard from one of the men. Dou approached cautiously and noticed that this man had been propped up, seemingly not of his own accord, but by another person. As he got closer he noticed that the wounds he had, while still intense, were slightly treated. This struck Dou as odd, someone had hit here hard and mercilessly, but still felt the need to tend to these men before leaving. "Uuuuh" The man sounded again before Dou placed the tip of his staff on the mans chest and pressed down slightly, the man winced. "Consider a lifestyle change." He stated coldly before removing the staff end from the man.

As he thought over what happened at this scene, he couldnt help but shake a very peculiar feeling. Something important, someone important was not only involved with this, but with events in the near future. Dou looked down at his hands, the water that began to accumulate in his palm reminded him of who he was, of who he had been denying for the longest time, and of the people he had cut relations with long ago. He clenched his fist as he made his way back to the forest path.

He looked up once more, rain drops pierced through the masks eye holes. He noticed something troubling in the distant sky, an accumulation of clouds even more menacing than before. What looked to be the most violent force on the planet, a combination of wind, water, and lightning that devestates lands and cultures, an impending hurricane.


----------



## River Song (Apr 6, 2012)

Chronos said:


> *Ikuto Uchiha*
> 
> a slight smirk brew on his lips as he witnessed the young female joker spring new arms and remark him mother, a slight chuckle, a menacing glare of crimson madness brew in his sharingan plastered eyes, his eyes swirled like whirlpool, as if adjusting his sights on the target before him, his thumb pushed the blade of it's hostler, his other arm, gripped the hilt of the blade as he pulled it slowly, until quickly swinging the blade towards the side, a gleaming flash of light coursed through the middle of the area, the light quickly faded as the young Uchiha breath were kept steadied.
> 
> ...



*Hikari Gomon*

"...This world is truly made of freaks."

She smirked as the boy withdrew his sword. If the little boy wanted to play she would play. She twirled the swords in her hands watching the boy, he seemed to be calming himself. He pointed the sword at her as she to up her stand, her legs wide apart one in front of the other, one hand above her head and the other at her hip.

The boy leaped froward, he used his holster to parry her left hand. Quickly she used one of her three arms to grab the holster, holding it in place. She bent back almost into a crab like formation as the sword thrusted towards her. She couldn't avoid it completely tough, as the kattana move over her exposed body it grazed her stomach, leaving a small cut that went the length of her stomach.  

Ignoring the pain she used yet another one of her free hands as she grabbed the kattanna. Now she held two rapiers in her middle set of hand and the holster and kattanna of the young Uchiha in the lower set.

From her crap formation she tensed before springing into a back flip, pulling down the Kattanna and holster while aiming a kick for his head


----------



## Chronos (Apr 6, 2012)

_Moa Motonoshi_
Step 2​
Moa eyes stared at the desolation distance, golden sand reign all throughout this area, his lab coat flail wildly at the unstable patters of gust and sand that clouded slightly his of the area, his diabolical and sinister smirk plastered on his mien as he witnessed the distance and stood calmly. Hand placed neatly and comfortly withing his pockets, slight warm circled set hand, this coat was really meant of the like of a genius like Mao, the "Modified" Hero. The desert sands were rough, the sky was blue and no sight of clouds roamed through these deep blue skies, his eyes gleamed with rather distinct pleasure as he had been sent to proclaim on of the most dangerous beast this world has ever known in existence. His blood boiled as he could sense the wretched smell of dead corpse that once tried to foolishly attempt what this madman was about too, but they lack they major skill and power that this man held within his sleeve. He laughed, his mouth released slight burst of breath that were turned into a mocking chuckle.










​
"Fools! Don't you all know this a a task only ONE man can accomplish! ONLY THE MODIFIED HERO! MAO MOTONASHI! Can conquer you!"

The earth started to tremble, shake a released the sound of earth cracking under it's sandy surface. Mao could not hold his intent, his smile grew larger from ear to ear, his teeth exposed as a monster started to emerge from the sand, it's disturbing amber eyes with iris pierced through him like a saber. A star shaped black spot surrounded by other black spherical spot were within these eyes. The earth continued to shake, to quake, to rumble, to cause a distortion on the very earth this monster sprung out of.

"Ichibi no Shukaku!" 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



*"GGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW!!!!"*

Mao did not hesitated, he rocketed towards the Shukaku at blinding speed, the monster noticed the escalation of his speed and rose it's grotesque sand imbued arms that seemed to mark some black veins that coursed throughout the whole body, along with some design marking that was odd to most people. His arm descended upon the man, attempting to crush his tiny body against this sandy surface. However, the moment the arm came within range Mao grabbed hold of it. Stopped it. 

With one hand.

"KYAHAHHAHAHAHA!!! I'm no ordinary human! Thanks to my Vector Control, I can mimic beyond Super Human Strength!!"  

Mao gripped the hand of the Shukaku with great strength, gripping it to a point were he would not be able to release himself from set grip, Moa twisted his body and... lifted the beats into the air. Vaulting it on top of his head and slamming it into the sandy earth

*-BOOOMMMM!!!-*

The beast had been completely vaulted over, a human being managing this feet, but no, only Mao could achieve such a impressive amount of strength like this. His feet once again gained strength, his feet propelled him upwards,  his used his flight ability once on top of the Shukaku to pushed himself at rocketing speed towards his stomach, his fist, about to collide on top of it. Mao had added something behind it... something far much more powerful than his already beyond massive strength.

"Keke- Genkai"

The his fist was inches away form his body...

*"ベクタ"*
_(Bekuta)_

-tsk-
-crack-
*-BOOOOMMMMM!!!!!!!-*



A crater was created in their wake, within an instant the earth was swallowed, torn and destroyed. Distorted.. crumbled, God's work... the work of our mighty Lord...

Had Shambled.

"KYAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA!!!!" 

The evil laughter... resounded throughout the sand.

"Don't Fuck With Mao Motonashi!"
​​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 6, 2012)

*Takashi*​
Takashi was there in the middle of a bunch of destroyed trees and some land. Steam coming out from his body while some small wounds started to heal by themselves. His eyes red as blood, staring at the empty. Inside both of them an indescribable anger which, if his eyes had some kind of power, could burn down the entire forest. Frustration about how weak he was in that moment, to the point that he could not give Kurei a single scratch, and that was something that usually would bring up rage from his usually lazy and apathetic self.

Everytime he gets to train, he can?t keep himself from imagining a fight against Fenikkusu Kurei - the man who marked his life - or against any other enemy who in the past, when he was still *Takashi Aosuki*, dared to lay their dirty hands on the clan he was member of at that time. During this situation his frustration and wrath is so much that he gets ashamed of himself. A scene that definitely he would hate for the rest of the group to see and specially Tora and Miina. Those were his reasons not to train when they were around and also not to let Medaka, who was an Aosuki, to have more suspicion about his relation to said clan.

Before he could keep stuck in his thoughts, sound of steps going towards him and then a voice took him out from his world.

"Fight, Takeshi."

Was what Ryoji Ivery, leader of the Ivery clan and since some hours ago a guest in their camp said. Takashi?s eyes met with Ryoji?s before the sharp-toothed guy could speak.

" I was wondering how long ya were gonna be there. And the name is Takashi. "he stated at first, letting Ryoji know that he knew he was near from the very beginning." Also...Ya really think ya can hide from me? I noticed ya all since ya stepped out from the camp brats, Medaka. "he announced this time looking at a few trees to their right as the three young shinobi started to come out from their hiding places one by one.

" GAAH!! Damn, I wanted to see Takashi-nii?s power! " he yelled in disappointment. The red-haired boy really thought he had a chance of not being noticed by the blue-haired. Naive indeed.

" I told Tora-niisan not to do it but he forced me "this time Miina came down from a tree still with her little bunny in hands while picking on Toramizu who looked at her kind of annoyed because of the lie.

" Ara ara~ and I was here thinking I finally won against your nose by doing a good job?. "Medaka said with a playful tone and her hands together as if praying. Certainly she was using her Shadow Step but it was not polished enough, other way Takashi shouldn?t be able to find her even with his nose and ears. " But why would Ryoji-kun want to fight Takashi? We can- "however she was interrupted by the ex-Aosuki.

" The reason doesn?t matter. I also feel like exercising a little today. "Takashi stated, apparently he needed of a fight to calm himself down." But ya three shall go back to the cave, now. "he ordered this time; while certainly there was no leader in their group, his own attitude was just like that. Before he could hear any complain he spoke again.

" Ya don?t need to see this. Anyway we won?t take it too far, right? "he smiled a little at the Ivery looking for his confirmation. Before finding Medaka?s eyes. Resigned, the Aosuki young woman nodded and took the other two away against their will.

" Let?s start. "


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 6, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha and Romulus*

Moro open the door as it was cold inside as well, Moro heard no paws, her ears twitch and walked in she guessed Romulus was going to repare the ship that they just got here and it it took no time at all. For a blind person driving the ship as a crazy person added to much winds to make the boat go even faster. She also guessed that the wolves were on the hunt as it could be whale season or seal season. Moro gathered the wood from it's place it was stored and started a fire to get this place cozy and warm once again. 

"Sorry for the wild boat ride, my place is not big. But we will moe at some point for a larger place, for everyone to stay in."

She went into the kitchen to start preparing some hot coco, as she felt the moment of quietness around her. To her to charished the moment with her friends because she felt like the world was falling apart infront of her eyes. She had a feeling she had to become more stronger than what she was now to bring back the charished world that had still had a little hop in it after all. She brung out the drinks and sat them on the small table infront of Zuko and Tenshi. Then they had to wait for Ikki and Kai to finally show up to offically start the meeting, before they run off again to start up trouble once again since three years ago.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 6, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery​
The corner of his eyes viewed as the young ninja's stood there, Takashi awaited an answer, Ryoji memories boiled, his feelings were mixed, thinking of Mao might even awaken his inept anger, but not... Ryoji was not this man, his stare was sturdy, his mien was serious, his eyes looked at Madaka and the others as he gripped the hostler of Yukianesa, coursing it through the collar behind his back slightly pushing it until it turned vertical. Ryoji intended not to hurt the young man, he would just spar instead, his hands crossed, his eyes locked with  the crimson of the man before him a smirk was released upon his lips.

"Yeah. This won't be anything too interesting."

He said with a chuckling tone, as to convince the young three to head back towards their camp, his blade was behind his back, his eyes focused on the man before him, he was convinced he would not use this blade, it meant death to any who met Yukianesa's frosty blade. Ryoji closed his eyes, and inhaled slowly, followed with a slow and peaceful exhale. His once serious stare quickly changed to a confident smirk,. Lifting the sleeves of his jacket, exposing a tight undershirt. Ryoji jumped towards the young man, nearing the distance between the two, the sun rays still as brilliant and powerful as ever, the wind blew as calmly as it always did.


*Spoiler*: _clothing_ 







"Fine."

Ryoji's feet kicked, rocketing towards the light blue-haired shinobi before him, he could feel the gust of wind coursed through his skin, his fist pulled as he propelled himself towards the air, his fist clenched, his eyes focused. This blood boiled with each second time continued it's none stop course. His fist trusted towards the man before him, in attempt to pound his face in soon to be followed be a 360 spin kick, followed by a trusting dual pound to the gut and chest.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 6, 2012)

*Takashi*​
Takashi looked without any rush the movements of his 'sparring companion'. From the very beginning the Ivery demonstrated a great speed and agility in his movements, however it was nothing new for the spiky-haired young man who was able to follow without that much of a problem. As soon as he saw the first attack coming his way, Takashi?s head moved slightly to one of his sides dodging and letting Ryoji?s fist to pass some milimeters next to his face. The wind caused by the abrupt movement of the Ivery caused the hair of the red-eyed to move due to the intensity.

Immediately he was able to hear the wind coming from the next attack of the young man sparring with him. Using his arms to stop and push away the kick of his opponent he reached the shoulders of the boy and impulsed himself upwards avoiding just by some milimeters again the damaging intents of his fellow shinobi.

Crossing the sky for a second as if he were flying, Takashi positioned himself meters behind Ryoji while landing easily. Only to turn and look at the teenager" Good start. "was what came out from his lips before taking out three kunai which were thrown at the Ivery only for the ex-Aosuki to sprint at great speed even surpassing his own weapons. Once he was one meter in front of him, Takashi disappeared leaving a log with a - fake - explosive tag already burning in his place. 

Once this movement was accomplished, he appeared behind his opponent aiming to hit Ryoji?s back withd his left elbow and his right palm.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 7, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery​
Missed. 

Through a slight effort the young blue haired shinobi noticed that his skills were to naught, but this wasn't nearly as he expected, the young man, had positioned a few meter, behind him releasing a total of three kunai, however, his feet had coursed through the earth at tremendous speed, Ryoji's eyes focused to it's limit, he prepped himself,  lifting his arm and pulling it as he witness that the young man had disappeared into a veil of smoke, releasing a wooden log that held a tag that ignited within just a few seconds, Ryoji's eyes jolted, utilizing his reaction time, he pushed the log with his entire force, it hurled towards the kunai, they lugged on it's wooden surface, his eyes searched for the crimson eyed young man, but then he thought, if he wasn't next to him, he was... 

"Not so fast."

His hand pushed the hilt of the blade that was place vertically on his waist, it lifted and soon the force of a hit had collided with it's hostler, Ryoji's eyes looked above his shoulder and noticed that he was there, a piecing glare was given to the young Takashi. His eyes soon swayed towards the middle to noticed the log's tag had been extinguished and there was no explosion to be seen. 

"Nice trick."

He twisted and turned, using his hand as a rail, he turned their back met, Ryoji's hand met the head of Takashi and he pushed him further towards the distance, he would need to utilize far much more strength that he originally intended, in fact, gloves were coming of, his legs started to build strength, his  feet kneel closer towards the earth soon enough his speed had reached form 1  to 200 hundred in an instance, his vision blurred and his movement were not only nimble by agile. He started to form seals, once withing range his eyes   met with the other blue haired foe. 

"Frost Style: Frost Prison."

The young man inflicted a genjutsu technique that would cause the human brain to believe that his body was being veiled within ice, soon to be turn into a icy like statue. The jutsu would easily make the target ti be paralyzed.

Ryoji pulled his hand of prepared to bash his head in, at a speed of 200. 

---------

*Ikuto Uchiha*

She twisted and turned her body as she held the blade Ikuto held withing his grip her body turned back flipped his sharingan reading her movement, had released of the two weapons that he held, he kicked the earth beneath his heel and pushed himself away from her, his hand wildly began to seal as he soon inhaled a large amount of breath. Chakara started to mold within his chest as he soon released a flame type technique that hurled towards the woman before him.

Fireball jutsu

the ball of fire hurled towards the enemy before him, however this was not the end of it, he would need to place those arms into a stand still. He pulled a several number of shuriken and kunao, soon throwing them and with a small, yet nearly invisible line he started to twist and turn the blade in a way that would cause these joker like spider woman to be caught and tied within it's strings. 

Sharingan, Windmill Triple Attack.

Utilizing his sharingan he would read her movement specifically to get her within these string once that would be done, he would form seal once more and utilize his Ryuuka no Jutsu.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 7, 2012)

Mao Motonashi
Stage 2

The scientist stood atop of this great beast known as the Ichibi No Shukaku, his gleaming evil emanating smirk could been seen even through the skies, he was having such a wonderful, yet memorable time, he pushed himself of the belly of this great beast, his feet coursed through the earth, leaving the crater and witnessing the bijuu stand from the powerful blow it was inflicted. 

"As expected, no normal human would be able to withstand a powerful vector blast to the chest. However, I'm not dealing with--"

Soon he was veiled within a sand, covered from head to toe, with the sand started to force himself, creating strength as in to crush the victim within it. The Shukaku had it's hand extended and his fingers were closing however... Mao had soon redirected the sand upon him, all the force was soon thrown of his body, causing not a single scratch upon his flesh. He dusted any residual sand that been place upon his lab coat, eyes focused on the eyes of the beat 
as it once again released a powerful roar that resounded upon the desert.

"...really? Do you think that a messily bit of sand is gonna place me with death grip. PLEASE! Shukaku I expect far much more than this." 

The shukaku soon tapped his belly and threw a gigantic ball of wind that was soon, thrown at the enemy with extreme speed and force, Mao's lab coat flail due to the tremendous force of the wind that hurled towards him, his hand extended and his arms started to utilize the vectors that surrounded him, his control became to a beyond cellular level, utilizing every bit of chakara his surrounding gave out, not a single bit of his. This is what it meant to held vector control.

Mao's menacing smirk continued to roam around his lip, while he soon twisted his body, the wind soon followed as he 360'd on the sand, the wind turned into a stream circling the scientist, Moa's hand circled, the wind soon was compressed into a small ball within his grip, it power was still as menacing as before but this time Mao held it with his hands. He pulled his hand back, swung it, threw the baseball sized wind ball towards the bijuu, coursing through the area at speed that maxed at 500 miles per hour, the beast was soon smashed with set compressed wind ball that held the same power given by the shukaku. 

It became angrier, soon the sands itself started to flail and rage through the desert, soon a large wave of sand rose from the earth, and started to envelop Mao within it's golden riches. Mao soon was caught, without a single movement made by this man, the sand soon forced deeper into the earth resounding a large.

*-BOOM-*

The shukaku witness as the sands finally clammed as his power once again reigned large than any other in the desert, this was rather a big spectacle as he laughed within his head, this was the first human to have caused him to use such a massive technique, silently he congratulated this human, he held a slight blithe within him, madness un-compared...

"Bang"

A bullet coursed through and out of the sand. It coursed at at least supersonic speed, hitting the beat straight on the head of the beast causing it to fall once again on it's back. Sand started to disperse, and Mao's body had been revealed, unscathed.

"Lets me explain what just happen. With control over the vector that surround me, I can basically turn the force of anything thrown at me, directed at me, forced at me, ect. To turn and be directed towards their user, utilizing the vectors that surround me against the target, this includes that bullet right there, I could make things faster, stronger. I could also compress the force of a powerful  wind style and turn it into the size of a small ball, and still holding it's original strength. What I did was basically use set vectors to create a safe haven, pushing all the sand and the force given to it to crush me. Pretty simple, no? Believe me my dear beast. I'm not something you can kill. Right now, 15% is all I need to kill you."

The emanating aura of darkness could be sense, even the beats himself quivers in slight fear...

"But no... You're my property now."

Mao' hands placed themselves within a slight pouch he held, within it was a scroll that was soon unveiled and a large seal was showed, Rakiyo had been also planning to give this powerful caging seal to him, this task was but all to capture this set beast, to further their plans, their ambition, this demon was now in possession of the most dangerous man in the world.

"You're mine."

Mao rushed towards the beast placing seal on the stomach, his hand started to seal uncontrollably and his hand soon smashed the surface of this monsters belly. Signs started to envelop the monster soon a kind of suction had been placed upon the monster, and the seal retracted the beast into the piece of paper. Within seconds. The beast was no longer where it laid, but within the scroll.

"Mission Completed."

Who is this man...

A red liquid flowed through his nose. This battle had caused some strain to this man.

*"KYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"*

​


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2012)

*Zero
Traps *

_If your outside in a tropical storm your probably either about to make out or have a fight? or get ringworm- *Zero Point*_












The masked youth stood in front of the doorstep to the forested area. Behind his mask a pensive look was stricken across his countenance. The storm had finally hit the area, it was blanketed it in a deluge of precipitation from the sky. The gale force winds exerting enough joules of power that the gargantuan trees of the forest began to creak as if they were going to topple over. The added weight and quantity of the rainwater made it so the tree limbs were snapping off with relative ease. The prospect of fighting in this chaotic ordinance from above caused a stir of impatience within Zero. He could not properly articulate this wanton bloodlust properly. Maybe it was the backdrop of the storm or maybe it was the weight of expectations causing him to force the issue, whatever it was he had made up his mind that this was the place he would find The Key. 

?All the dramatic build it?d be a shame if the beastie wasn?t here.?

He crossed over into the forest, his foot sinking into the softened ground. Every step he took into the forest caused a ?squelch? to emanate from the forest floor. If that didn?t make maneuvering in the terrain hard enough the wind was powerful. It was as if some cosmic being was trying to keep him out which only served to increase his vigor in going even deeper. The only matter to his chagrin was that the rainwater would weigh down his boots, meaning that this was an absolute nightmare location for a speedster to be doing their fighting. Not only that but his vision was even more so obscured than usual with the rain baring down on him, with one eye it was tough as is and right now it was essentially intuition guiding him. However their was one other thing helping him even if Zero was unaware of it. The tingling at the back of his skull was subtly getting stronger or weaker depending on the direction he was going, so subconsciously Zero was indeed being guided? Guided to where the situation would be at it?s most dire. 

Zero waded through the forest with some difficulty as the cold began to set in from the overall ugly conditions. His clothes were damp and his feet were uncomfortably wet in a matter of seconds upon entry, but it was as he continued to journey this all began to hinder his progress. He was cold and clammy with the storm looking like it would not let up in the slightest. Zero had half a mind to just burn down the whole thing but in this rain it would be nearly impossible to get a wildfire to spread. For what seemed like days but was really more like half a day Zero had walked the first quarter of the forest?s entire length coming to a meadow. Lucky for him the area he was in was at the eye of the storm as well. Zero stopped to take a rest in the meadow and try to warm up some before he continued on. With any luck perhaps the further he went into the forest the storm would stop, he looked up at the dark clouds. The darkest of the storm clouds was not in the sky; no it was in the forest with Zero, Dou, and Shizune. The imminent threat was watching and stalking Zero as he haphazardly made his way to his target.  
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 7, 2012)

*Takashi*​
" Tsk. "his tongue making the sound as he realized how his attack failed and even more he got pushed away by his opponent. Takashi wasn?t the kind to seek for victory all the time, if it was needed he would even lose on purpose, however this doesn?t mean he is the kind just to accept whatever comes at him, he had a strong will and in a usual fight he would keep standing until his body is so shattered he can?t continue. Therefore, just because his first move didn?t success it doesn?t mean he would just retreat.

Turning to look at his sparring mate, the red-eyed lightning release user noticed how the Ivery was already charging at him and even more, he casted some kind of genjutsu on him. He realized it since he was feeling just too cold for the time of the day...he hated genjutsu. _" Tch. he had to use what I?m bad with. "_he thought as he saw how his legs were starting to get frozen and the ice was just going upwards at a great speed. Even though he knew it was just an illusion he couldn?t help feeling how stupidly horrible being frozen was.

Immediately he concentrated his lightning chakra in one of his hands as it started to sparkle in electricity. He was using the only lightning release technique he knew that didn?t need of hand signs to be performed. Lifting his right hand and leading it all the way up to his solar plexus, the blue-haired shinobi shocked himself with his Lightning Palm. The shock provided by the electricity immediately ran through his whole body and at some point reached his brain.

*Snap! *

The genjutsu was broken as the burn inflicted on his solar plexus started to heal while steam came out from it. However his attention wasn?t fixed in that as Ryoji was already on him about to bash his head. Getting a hold of the situation and knowing that he wouldn?t be able to dodge, the ex-Aosuki immediately raised his arm and placed his left elbow in front of him as some of defense so he could inflict a little damage back and then extended his right hand which was still involved in lightning aiming to grab what apparently was the head of his foe. 

Even with that there were still chances for him to be sent flying backwards by the blow but the dude he was facing off wouldn?t leave clean.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 7, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc​
_Noctis Ranen
_​
"_The Virtus Falchion. Having the ability to release a certain Resonance Level from it's Motor on its hilt to alter one's vision of the environment. Trust me young Prince, I have struck that blade before. Unfortunately for you, that blade doesn't even come close to defeating me._"

Sitting on the throne that the Founder once sat in, The robed man was seen crossing his legs and resting his face upon his right fist. The light that was surrounding Noctis was starting to lose it's form. The man could just only observe his foundings and come up with valid conclusions.

"_Heh, you can't even stay in that state for at least 5 minutes. I am surprised this power was compatible with you however I can't even begin to imagine why your mother entrusted you with such a burden, let alone risk your death from wielding such power. A inevitable fate for someone so young. This just proves how foolish humans can be._"

The moment he heard the mysterious man mention his mother, curiosity rose and his calmness gradually degraded. He had noticed the light pursuing him was starting to lose it's existence in the world. The Virtus Falchion in his hand was slowly de-materializing itself and floating back to through the Gateway to the Crystallis No Shoka behind him. If he had lost his form, there would be no chance to defeat this man with his Kekkei Genkai being fully functional again. But yet he couldn't hold back his curiosity of what this man knows of his mother.










​
"_What do you know of my mother?! I don't think I ever heard her talk about someone cruel like you before._"

As Noctis lost his form, the Crystallis No Shoka from behind him completely disappeared. The robed man chuckled from the sight his how easily the Prince had lost his power. Getting up from the seat of power, the robed man glimpsed the memory of his last visit to the Kingdom of Caelum.

"_Heh... So I guess your clan never figured out what did happen to your mother... Why you survived and how she was erased from existence... _"

Each word that was heard from this man's mouth was hacking away into the boy's mentality. Noctis thought he had accepted her mom's disappearance and tried to move on. But this man had brought the same feeling from what he just had lost his mother. The boy clenched his mouth as he tried to erase his emotions of pain and suffering from back then.

"What do you know of her?! Are you saying you know what exactly happened to her disappearance back then?! Answer me, you scum bastard!"

"_Is that any way to speak to a God-like being.... You little insect..._"

The dark cyan glow burst out of the treacherous eyes of the robed man, smiling at Noctis's resistance as a inferior human being. Within the next moment, a silent but deadly blow was dealt towards the boy's stomach. The robed man had appeared right before Noctis only to lunge the handle of his gigantic blade directly into the boy's chest. Blood had been coughed out from the boy's mouth.

"_Speaking to someone such as me like that will only get you killed. Worthless Fodder...._"

Right before Noctis realized the fact that pain grew from his chest area, another blow had sent him flying back towards the wall, only to barely make him unconscious. Noctis collided yet again with the wall. The massive power that struck him was unbelievable. And the fact that Noctis didn't even notice him move left him impossible for him to even level with him. 

This one blow almost paralyzed his body. Struggling to lift his head,  he saw the blurry visuals from his left eye and hear the foot steps grow louder and louder. Keeping the pain to himself, Noctis used the wall behind him to rise. Grabbing his stomach, he bit his teeth tightly. The boy didn't want to give up, he swore to follow out his mother's wish by protecting those he cared about. And defeating this man that threatened his Kingdom was his way to keep his word, regardless of it being impossible or not.

"_You still manage to resist your pain and stand... How pathetic. Since you're death is inevitable, the only pity I can give meaning to your inferior existence is to explain what really happened._"

All Noctis could do was listen, acting any further would have gotten him killed. 

"_7 Years ago.. That day when she foolishly let her guard down. It was the very same day I took her life._"

Suddenly, the rage within Noctis slowly built up. His whole body had periodically bulged as if something was trying to get out.

"_Her screams of pain was amusing to hear, suffering and trying to grab onto her final moments of her existence, as my sword had crushed through her chest. Heh, the last words she gave her ultimatum believing someone would come and stop me. Someone she truly believed in which was to be you._"

The pain and suffering Noctis had felt were all coming back to him, and even more was filling his head. Knowing that the murderer of his mother was right in front of him, living his life for the past 7 years without knowing what Noctis had gone through as the result of the loss of his mother. 

"_Her death was inevitable. She was a L'cie living only to die by my hands. But however in the end, she did not possess what you now possess. Etro's Final source of Life now roams inside you._"

He had remembered Shiella Ranen's soul was one to keep being a connection to Etro's life. His own sword had the ability to consume Souls of the living which he had exactly done so towards the First Lady of the King. 

"_I am even surprised that she was able to pass the Crystallis No Shoka down to someone that she didn't know was compatible. She could have killed you by doing so. But coincidentally you proved to be the next wielder of the Crystallis No Shoka. You have the last life force that Etro possesses that I must eliminate._"

A dark aura had appeared around Noctis. His sense of moral was crushed, his hatred for the world he once used to feel had begun to come back. Eyes of a killer had shown from Noctis glaring at the robed man who smiled back at the boy. Noctis for the first time had wanted to kill someone out of revenge with no mercy, no sense of attempting reason with someone, and most importantly out of valid reason.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 7, 2012)

*Zaraki Kenpachi *

_ And it feels like I am just too close to love you
There's nothing I can really say
I can't lie no more, I can't hide no more
Got to be true to myself
And it feels like I am just too close to love you
So I'll be on my way _

*I?ll Take You All On Arc *​
The circular white shine of the moon stood out from the darkness of the midnight sky, yet it complimented the dark background on which it decorated it. Zaraki Kenpachi lay on his bedroll, in a clear open clearing his eyes looking up at the moon, lost in its allure. _Invincible under the sun, eh? ? Is that what people wanted? ? Not me, I want to be? Invincible under the moon?_ Zaraki thought, his swords lay against his stomach with his hands behind his head. He was peaceful, happy until the snap of the twig echoed from beyond the clearing. Zaraki? eyes closed instantly, a sigh came from his lips. 

A deep old voice came from beyond the brush, *?You shouldn?t be too focused on one thing, m?boy.?* Emerging from the woods was a frail, old man. Clutching a long brown wooden walking stick, his robes black as if he was a monk. Maybe he was a monk. Maybe that is the assumption he wanted to give you.  Zaraki had grown to learn to look at everything in more ways than one. For example his walking stick, someone would see it as a tool needed to be used by the old man for support. Zaraki saw a weapon which could be used against him. The light haired boy was not trusting, and for good reason, he had seen too many be brought down by trusting too easily. 

Zaraki?s eyes only flicked towards the old man for the briefest of moments before returning to the bright moon. ?What do you want old man?? 

The old man stopped a few metres of the laying light haired boy. *?Do you not know to address your elders with respect? You have entered within the reach of my stick and unless you wish to feel it, you will respect me. ?* Allowing his threat to hang in the cool midnight air. 

Zaraki?s eyes never left the moon, he was unperturbed by the old man?s words. ?You entered the reach of my blade when you deviated from the path one hundred metres ago. Now speak old man.? 

The old stood there stone faced before beginning to chuckle. *?It is true what they say. You truly are fearless. My name is Isamu Take and I am here to enlist your aid. They say you will take any mission as long as you are given a bed and food. They say you are a user of the Two Heavens??*

?They are saying a lot aren?t they?? Zaraki said to himself absentmindedly, his eyes still on the moon. Isamu watched Zaraki?s face with keen eyes, seeing if he could gauge anything from it. But the boy was too obsessed with the moon. 

*?You know there is a saying??* Isamu began, lifting up a fallen leaf from the ground. *?If you focus too much on a leaf, you will miss a branch, if you focus too much on the branch, you will miss the tree, if you focus too much on a tree, you will miss an entire forest.?* Releasing the leaf from the palm of his hand, the once fallen and forgotten leaf now flew once more with a rejuvenation of life and vigour. 

Zaraki turned to face the man; his eyes examined him carefully before returning back towards the night sky. ?Well. What is your mission?? 

The Isamu swallowed. Despite him coming out and seeking Zaraki it seemed he still wasn?t ready to talk about what he wanted. Releasing a breath, he began slowly. *?There is a package? I need protected? A lot of people are after it? I am willingly to die for its protection? But the people after it are strong and evil in their resolve to claim it. Despite it not being theirs, they want to take it and use it for their sinister plans and I will,?* His hands tightened into balls of first, *?I will prevent that, with or without you.?*

Well, what is the package? He said, not caring about the evil, nor the sinister plans. 

*?Princess Orihime Inoue?.* Isamu said through closed eyes and in a solemn breath.

?The overseas dead kings daughter? You are a long way from home.? Zaraki asked with an amused eyebrow, ?What is someone like that doing with an old man such as yourself. I kill child molesters just so you know.? 

*?FOOL!?* Isamu cried. *?Do not talk of the Princess like that. I am but her servant and her last loyal one. The others sold themselves to her uncle, the true reason the king is dead. I have managed to escape with the Princess to these lands but the assassin?s keep coming. I just want? I just want the princess to have the life she should but now she is on the run, in constant fear and I?m too weak to protect her.?* Isamu said tears filling his eyes, Isamu sobs filled the clearing as he hit the ground in anger and frustration.

You?re the fool. Our mission is clear. We take back the Kingdom for the Princess. No matter whom stays in our way will be cut down by my sword. I don?t know about you, but the prospect of being paid by a Queen applies to me more so than a Princess.? Zaraki smirked rising to feet, putting his daisho into his obi belt. 

Isamu stared up at the young man with wide eyes *"You truly are Fearless. But do you think you can successfully beat an Army of ten thousand?"*

"No. I cannot. But that matters not, once the men have seen the princess' return and we declare her uncle as a traitor, some men will turn to side with us. The rest I can cut down. The hardest part for us will be getting there and getting all the men to see her. But we will deal with that as the time comes." Zaraki said simply. 

Isamu still had tears in his eyes as he smiled at the light haired boy, *?I don?t know why but there is an air about you that makes me believe you and gives me hope. I thank you.?* Isamu bowed. 

?Bow to your Princess. I am but a lone vagabond.? Zaraki said quietly. 

*?What is your name warrior??* Isamu asked intently. 

?My name matters not, call me Ronin.? Zaraki said dismissively, ?Now take me to your Princess. We will begin our journey at first light.? 

They walked in silence Zaraki had Isamu walk in front of him, they may be working together now but not for a second did that mean Zaraki trusted him. If this man betrayed him, he would wish Zaraki would kill him, beg him to do it but Zaraki would prolong his death and pain without mercy.  Eventually they reached an abandoned shack when they came closer they hurt a distinct sound, the sobbing of a young girl. 

Isamu broke into a sprint, despite his old age he moved surprising swiftly which lead Zaraki to believe there was definitely more to him then he let on. Zaraki followed him slowly, his eyes scanning the environment before he too entered the shack. 

Inside the run down shack he found the young princess, a flash of a little girl from his past as he saw the girl. The girl he saw before him was on her knees, her sobs now silent. Her hair a long deep orange, you can definitely see she was a princess but her well-kept skin and hair was beginning to fade.  Her face cute and innocent, if Zaraki was to guess her age she would probably be the same age as Arya, eleven or thirteen. In front of her Isamu was bowing and apologising profusely. 

*?Why were you crying Princess??* He asked his forehead pressed firmly into the dirty and dusty floor. 

?We thought you left us? Like the rest.? She said speaking in third person before she began to ball again. 

Whilst Isamu was still bent over and apologising profusely Zaraki marched up to the princess and put his hand on her head pushing back her head until she saw his face. ?Sh.? He said simply, until he got hit by a wooden stick causing him to stumble forward. He turned Isamu  ?What was that for?! You got an eagerness to see if there is life after death?!?  *?No one touches the princess!?* Isamu replied whilst the Princess giggled behind them. Isamu looked at her awestruck. The first time in weeks he had heard her laughter, tears filling his eyes once more. _Great? I?m stuck with two cry-babies._ Zaraki thought. "Whatever I am going to sleep. Be ready to move at first light." He said exiting the shack and finding a big tree and sunk down it his swords ready at his side as his eye lids become heavy and sleep began to take him.

* * *​
Zaraki eyes opened slowly, blinkering a few times until he recognised what was in front of him. The Princess was squatting down in front of him, her hands on her knees her round blue eyes staring at him with interest.  Pressing his hand on her forehead he palmed her away from his face. Sending the girl tumbling backwards, as he stood up yawning before he turned to look down at the Princess and she returned the stare. Until a stick to the back broke their staring contest.

 ?Arrrgh! Old man, that act is wearing thin. Touch me with that stick again and I will end your existence.? Zaraki said regaining himself but Isamu was too absorbed in apologising for Zaraki?s actions to the Princess and with that their first eventful morning as a trio began.​


----------



## Alpha (Apr 7, 2012)

The three of them marched back towards the seaport towns to catch a boat back to their lands across the sea.  They walked in a single file line, with Isamu leading the way, followed by the Princess with Zaraki carrying the rear. As they walked Zaraki had to deal with the Princess constantly looking back at him before turning to jog ahead. She hadn’t said a word to him, just looked at him, it was becoming irksome. Eventually they came to a bridge, with twelve men guarding it. All of them had drawn swords.  The men wore old style multi-coloured samurai armour. 

*“Isamu Take. By order of the King you are to die on this day and the Princess to be returned to the home country of Hokkaido.”* Said the only man among them who was not carrying a sword but a piece of parchment.  

*“I will not let you take our Princess and rightful heir to that tyrant and traitor!”* Isamu replied taking up a defensive stance. 

Zaraki walking past the Princess and rested his hand on Isamu’s shoulder, the old man nodded allowing Zaraki to deal with this. Zaraki walked towards the men, Isamu watched the light haired boy walk towards to the men without fear.  But this was the first time he felt Zaraki’s presence, his aura overwhelming and immense. His killing intent deadly, this boy was truly a beast. *“You take one more step and you have declared war against the King and all his people!”* Yelled the man. Causing Zaraki to come to a halt. *“Good now-“* Zaraki smiled and proceeded to walk towards the men, a maddening smirk spread across his lips.  His overwhelming aura reaching the men, some of them instinctively taking a step back, something innate in them told they were about to meet a predator that was going to kill them. *“K-kk-kkill him!”* Stammered the leader Zaraki’s presence clearly affecting him. 

All the men rushed forward the first reaching Zaraki pulled back his blade above his hand bringing it down with devastating force towards the young Ronin.  Yet his blade hit nothing but ground. As it clattered down on the floor, his hands still attached to the hilt, but not to his body. Instantly all the men stepped in their charge. All of them looking to the other, for none of them had seen it. _When did he dodge the blade? When did he draw his own? When did he strike?_ But most importantly to them, _when did he re-sheath his blade?!_ As the man screamed and fell to his knee’s Zaraki kicked off his toes, he moved so fast but he looked so slow. As he glided through their ranks, his right hand a blur as he cut them down. Until none were left standing all of them.  Zaraki now marching towards their captain, his blade out to his side completely clean of blood he had swung so swiftly no blood could even taint the blade. The man’s eyes wide with fear, as he turned to run. Zaraki pressed his toes into the ground ready to strike him dead before he had completely turned. But an obstacle stood with its arms spread wide blocking his path. The Princess. 

“Stop!” She yelled her eyes closed in fear as she trembled there, tears streaming his face.

Zaraki looked at her through curious eyes, before he let out a sigh. The man took his chance and escaped. Behind him he heard Isamu struggling to keep up; clearly he had refrained from keeping the Princess away from the fight. Zaraki then sheathed his blade.  Passing the trembling Princess, he stopped as he made it to her.  “Whatever you say… _Princess.”_ Zaraki said as he continued to walk past her. 

As Zaraki continued on he heard the oncoming of footsteps behind him and then beside him. Turning expecting to see Isamu he saw the young Princess. She looked determined as she looked forward. “You’re strong, we are impressed with you. How did you do it?” She asked. 

“Well I'm very happy to have the approval of a 5 year old.” He laughed. 

 “We are twelve!” She retorted angrily,  “Now tell us, how you did that?”

Zaraki stopped and looked at her, turning back he looked down the bridge to see Isamu struggling to keep up. He turned back to the princess.  “I was taught there are two rules for being victorious in combat. The first rule, is never tell others everything you know.” With that he turned away and continued to walk on, in stoical silence. 

The Princess was confused as she looked after him as he walked away,  Well? What is the second rule?” She called after him. 

*“Sorry… I couldn’t… Made it… What… Talk… About… With… Him?”* Isamu said through heavy breaths, resting completely on his walking stick. 

The Princess merely looked at him before she turned away from him and continued after Zaraki. *“Wait… What… I do…?!”* Isamu complained struggling after her.​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 7, 2012)

Alucard Checkmate arc

*Alucard*
_Phase 3_

The familiar or as Alucard called it the perfect copy of Tenshi finally arrived to the Hyuuga main house. She slowly and calmly made her way to the front door. There they were two body guards. They bowed down to the familiar. As the familiar walked in it took of her shoes.

The familiar was acting just like the normal Tenshi would act. No Dojutsu could even tell that this was a fake. Because it was the most perfect copying jutsu known to man. Because of Alucard kekkai genkai. The familiar in the form of Tenshi walked straight ahead. 

It had all the memories of Tenshi meaning it knew the main house inside out. She walked towards left. Then went straight. Then right. Then straight. Passed a few bathrooms. The thing was that the main house was huge. Finally after 20 minutes of walking at a slow pace the familiar was near the kitchen. 

To the right was the kitchen where Tenshi mother and a few other Hyuuga servants were making food. And to the left was a huge room with white carpet and white walls and a beautiful chandelier. Tenshi walked to the left. There her father and her one year old baby brother were there waiting for the food.   

Hyuuga did not sit on chairs when they ate. They did not even use chairs in the eating room. It was just a big table that was very low. Close to ground level. And the Hyuuga would just sit down on the white carpet and eat. But due to Tenshi father being the clan leader only the main family the ranked above everyone else could eat in the main house. 

Though Tenshi generous mother or even Tenshi her self would allow there favorite people or guards to eat with them. But times have grown dangerous. So Tenshi mother entered the room with tons of food her shadow clones were holding.

They set the food on the table. Tenshi mother Kirei politely told the guards and the cooks thank you and gave them some money. The Tenshi familiar still retaining some personality of Tenshi could not help but to smile like the normal Tenshi would. Though that would soon change. After the meal Tenshi picked up her baby brother.

"Father,Mother. I would like to see you outside. Alone. I need to tell you something important."

The familiar spoke calmly. As they all headed outside the familiar hands formed into chakara. And then into a lion made out of chakara. It was the twin lion fist technique! She then held the chakara lion to her baby brother face and had a menacing grin on her face.

"Tenshi what are you doing?"

Her mother Kirei who always spoke in calm emotion and always had a smile on her face had a different tone? Not even when the three tails attacked the tournament did she make this face expression.

"Thats not Tenshi!"


----------



## Chronos (Apr 7, 2012)

Ryoji And Celsius​











The young man had ended his furious battle with the young Takashi, his eyes were narrowed, and his arms, waist, back and chest were being bandaged by him, and him alone. The forest skies were dark, the stars gleamed... the moon was brighter this night than everything that had been seen throughout a long period of time, his thoughts started to whirl, the people of the village started to flashed through his thoughts, something must be done in the process... but he is yet to find anything worth reporting. Alas, that sparring session was only a mean to release his steam, his slight anger on something. Thank you Lord... that battle was exactly what I needed...

Ryoji thought as he saw his reflection on the running stream, no bumps, no collision. A long stream that headed endlessly through the earth, a clearing where only for miles could be seen the body of water calmly stream through towards the ocean. The calming sounds of the rustling leaves, the rhythmic stroked of the chilly wind, peace roamed through the land. The sensation of peace, of relaxation soon evoked on the young man, he finished with all the bandages, and sat placing his back on the stone surface of a rock was place behind his, releasing a slight sigh, he looked at the starts that shined through in the endless space that is called the sky.

One face appeared through his thoughts, one person, one being. Ryoji hands were placed atop of his knees, the knee holding the weigh of his arms, while he stared endlessly, blankly on the dark canvas called the sky. His head lowered. His hand made it's way towards his mouth, his sapphire eyes followed each and every single course of movement he arm did, until he brought his thumb towards his fang. 

_-nip-_

He hands soon conjoined, his eyes were dull as he started to form a string of seal, not before long his hands was place on the stone surface next to him, his voice whispered beneath his breath, as his lips mouth the words that would conjure his technique. 

"Summoning Jutsu"

A puff of smoke covered the area, soon the wind became far more chilly, the aura of the area became much less tense, as a woman sat next to him a comforting smile plastered on her mien, her eyes soft as a blanket, as her voice resounded upon the ears of the young Ivery.

"I knew you couldn't stay out of trouble." 

Her eyes scanned the young man fro top to bottom, Ryoji eyes stared at the gleaming void that all called as the sky.

"Yeah, I suppose that without you to guide me I'd be a wreck."

"For what it seem, you're already a wreck."

Her legs were lifted up to chest height, her hand curled her legs and her smile still beaming through her words, this smile brought Ryoji's stress to fade, her curled up form, it brought the sensation of calmness and peace within him.

"You didn't keep your promise..."

"I'm sorry..."

"That won't cut it, you know?"

"... I know."

"Take responsibility then, Ryoji Ivery. You know how worry I am knowing you're out there alone searching for a man as powerful as Mao?"

"Yeah. I know. I'm sorry, I'll buy you something once we get back to the clan."

Her hands touched the earth beneath her feet, and pushed herself towards the young Ivery leader, her skin touched the young man's, her head leaned on this young man's arm as their eyes finally met, her crimson eyes gleamed like diamonds, her dark skin touched his, clear white skin, her head laid atop of his shoulder as her smile was still unwavering.

"Just promise me that you won't do it again, Ryoji."

"..."

Ryoji sapphire eyes still locked with her's his mien was slightly dumbfounded, but he soon released a chuckled lifting his other arm and extending his pinky finger, her eyes noticed what he did and she repeated set processed, their fingers met and curled together.

"Pinky Swear."



"Yeah... Pinky Swear"

​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 7, 2012)

*Takashi*​
" Damn, that fella got me there "

A voice could be heard around a specific area of the forest. In that place a considerable amount of trees were lying on the destroyed land that one or two hours ago was the sparring terrain for two young blue-haired men. Some of the rubbish left by the fight among both "human-monsters" was either frozen or burned. Even the ground of the forest was in such a regrettable state in which you couldn?t say if a fight occurred or a small storm took place just there. However there was no trace of someone being in the scene. Some hundred of meters into the darkness of the woods, a silhouette of a person sitting on the grass while leaning against a tree could be easily recognizable.

" I?m tired. "

Those were his words as he looked down at his clothes, they were torn apart in some spots and also wet in some others due to the effect of some Ice release type techniques. Takashi closed his eyes as he was reflecting on his skirmish with the Ivery. It was certainly a fight where both of them were trying to lighten some of the burden they just got to carry on their shoulders, and certainly it worked at least for the crimson-eyed heir of the void who let out a sigh after he rested enough. Despite the state of his clothes, his body didn?t have even a single scratch thanks to the regeneration ability his former self was able to get from Harkat who coincidentially could be seen as another past self of the spiky-haired ninja.

Without losing more time, Takashi stood up and resumed his walk towards the camp where his companions were supossed to be awaiting his return.

A few minutes was all what it took to reach the cave they used as their camping ground. Medaka Aosuki, one of his female escorts looked with a sparkling stare the arrival of the ex-Aosuki." Takashi~ I?m glad you?re safe. Are you injured? "the long-haired young woman asked as she went closer to the seventeen-year-old. Behind her Tora and Miina were coming out of the cavern since they noticed Takashi?s presence out of it.

" Don?t worry, I don?t have even a scratch. "is what the light blue-haired boy replied although his clothes were a total mess and the few bloodstains on them were clearly his. They didn?t know that Takashi was able to regenerate his body to such degree; for the sharp-toothed lad it was not necessary for them three to know that much about him. Even thinking that he trained the kids and gives some hints to all of them, the trio knows almost nothing about him.

" Takashi-nii how did it go?! "the red-haired guy, Toramizu, questioned in excitement.

" Did Takashi-niisama win? "now the little Miina was the one throwing a question at him.

Takashi looked at them before saying calmly." It was a draw. he was stronger than I thought. " was all what he said before walking over to the camp followed by Medaka." I know I told ya already but still, if ya wanna do sometthing around here do it today. We are leaving tomorrow and I?m taking nap right now. Wake me up for dinner. " and with that the shinobi entered all the way to the back part of the cave where he sat leaning against the rock wall, falling asleep immediately.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 8, 2012)

Alucard Checkmate arc

*Alucard*
_Minor Setback_

Quickly the familiar in the form of Tenshi forced her twin lion fist attack at the defenseless young baby brother of the real Tenshi. Only for her arms to be stopped before making contact. Hageshii had a firm grip on the familiar hand. He then grabbed the boy from her and threw her.

Kirei ran towards the familiar to catch her only to be told not to by Hageshii. The girl before them was not Tenshi. Hageshii was sure of that. He handed the baby to Kirei. He then had a angry tone of his face. Who would dare try to take form of his beloved daughter! 

And also try killing his son who was only in this world for 1 year. He made a fighting stance. As much as it pained him he would have to fight this thing in the form of his daughter with no holding back. He was not sure how he would handle it.

To hear the screams of pain and the look of fear in this...this thing that sounded and looked just like his daughter. He then got in a closer distance ready for anything. Suddenly the thing broke the silence.

"How did you know I was not Tenshi. Sure me trying to kill Shindo was a dead gave away...but no. I can see it in your face. You knew beforehand!" 

"Simple....Tenshi is never late....and always helps her mother prepare dinner."

*Clap......Clap.....Clap.....Clap*

Kirei and Hageshii looked up on top of the Hyuuga main house. To see a man in red. A man who looked like he was up to know good. A man who even sent a chill in Hageshii spine. A man who was planning something.


"I underestimated your knowledge. Wonderful performance. I may have to take matters to....my other familiars hands."  


"You listen to me! I do not know why your here. Or if this...this monstrosity in the form of my daughter is yours! But let me make on thing clear. Take a other step! And your dead!"

*"Kukukukukuku"*


----------



## Chronos (Apr 8, 2012)

Ryoji & Celsius​











The young man and his summon, their eyes drifted towards the sky, where the stars started to gleam, one lashed out form one side to the other, dashing through the void, and soon vanishing from the sight of the two, Ryoji could finally sense peace, true peace. The work of the village, its people, it children, all needed of his, and this was but a means to find a end. Mao actions would be found, but where, a encampment? a fortress? But where? Where did set fortress, set place was located at? His eyes continued to look at the sky as yet another star glided upon the sky, soon to quickly dash and gleam, leaving a slight trace of light behind it's wake. 

"Hey, a shooting star."

"Really? Where?"

"Right over there. See, it's still falling."

"Oh! I see it!"

Both witnessed as the gleaming star faded, and soon another followed, and yet another, and another. Soon the sky was filled with falling stars, gleaming lights that coursed through the sky, through this void, through space, a beautiful spectacle, one that truly brought happiness to their hearts. Magnificent, lights that the universe itself produced. What magnificence, as if the world wanted to calm their souls, their thoughts, their spirits. A wonderful view was placed upon them, a beautiful scenery of flashing lights and falling stars.

"A meteor shower."

"This can't just be coincidence."

"You think so Ryoji?"

"...Yeah."

"Maybe God's watching over us. Making us relax under the best display on Earth."

"I believe so too. It's truly a beauty to be admired." 

"Ryoji?"

"Yeah?"

"Why did you call me here?"

"...I wanted to hear how things were going back home."

Hesitation brew quickly through his system, and the words had been released, were heard in slightly nervous tone. Ryoji's heart pounded and his eyes swayed towards the other direction, as he continued to witness this spectacle his eyes witnessed. Celsius eyes lowered, as she focused on the reflection the stream of water gave out.

"I see..."

"What's wrong?

"Was that all?"

"..."

"..."

An awkward silence brew through the area, Ryoji eyes soon peaked at the girl that sat beside him, close to him, her eyes were focused, but yet they weren't. She was focused in thought, her mouth soon opened...

"The situation is normal, the people are calm and the neighboring villages are taking care of our people. Food, shelter, warmth, jobs, are all being supplied to our members. It's been running quite smoothly lately."

"That's good to hear."

"...Ryoji."

"Yes, Celsius?"

"...well--"

"I missed you."

"..."

"I wanted to talk to you. That's the real reason why I summoned you here. I just needed someone to talk to."

A slight giggle. 

"It's been rough actually. This past few days."

"Keep moving forward."

"...haha"

"Don't tell me what you did. I'm pretty sure I already have a basic idea. You continued nonstop for this whole week, without rest."

Her head turned and their eyes met.

"It amazes me."

"What?"

"How well you know me." 

​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 8, 2012)

_*Shizune Rousha*_
_~?~_

She slowly came to a halt, standing still in the cold wetness of the rain. Through the trees she could see a figure running, right through the this brush. He came in at alarming speeds, those of which matched her own, no, surpassed her own. She quickly jumped to the side, dodging his initial strike, and made no attempt to fight back. Instead she just simply looked at his face she instantly noticed something strange. He had been some strange mask which only covered the top portion of his face. It struck her as weird, but not only that, but the pose he took. Just who was he?

Shizune looked into the frames of her glasses, and took note of the rustling behind her. It wasn't from the rain, the tree's and bushes wouldn't be moving so much if that were the case. Someone else had been there, had it been another one of those bandits that decided they need to get revenge for their friends that she took down, or a friend of this guy that randomly popped up? Regardless she doubted it had been a ally, due to the fact that she had no allies that would be this close.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 9, 2012)

*Takashi*​
It had been days since the fight with Ryoji Ivery. Due to the route the group was taking, they had to cross through the territory that once belonged to the now apparently vanished Aosuki clan. When night fell upon the group, Takashi got separated with the excuse that he had some business to attend around that place. Medaka told him that she would go with him but the spiky-haired young man stopped the Aosuki in her tracks. And now Takashi was there facing the person he hated the most in tense nocturnal scene.

" Who would have thought that you would come back to this place? Maybe, you are homesick already? "Kurei spoke what for Takashi was nothing but nonsense. He wasn?t feeling homesick, this was not his home or to be exact he had no home.

" Seems like yer mouth can?t stop spitting crap just as always. "the crimson-eyed boy said in reply to the stupid attempts of his teacher to provoke him. " Anyway, what are ya doing here? I didn?t think ya were the kind of fella who would visit the grave of someone ya killed. " Takashi stated calmly though in his insides he clearly was disgusted by the fact of that man wandering around that specific place of the mountain. Behind Kurei, an improvised grave that on top had a katana stuck in it and a red coat, which was waving majestically due to the wind, tied to the weapon.

Yes, that place was where Takashi buried Rokuto Aosuki, the former leader of the Aosuki clan.

" Uhuhuh. Don?t be so cold with me. From time to time I come here to tell Rokuto how his little child, whom he left me to raise, is progressing. "the cynicism and poison in the words of the Fenikkusu didn?t do but cause Takashi to release an enormous killing intent from his body, enough to warn all the animals around not to get near. Kurei was saying things he shouldn?t as if they were jokes; such a detestable man.

" I don?t know what ya?re thinking and I don?t care. I?m not an Aosuki anymore and I don?t plan to live in the past. The only reason I wanna kill ya is because ya are just a small stone in my way and those kind of stones are usually the most annoying ones. "the ex-Aosuki announced trying to make his intentions clear.

" I see. However  if you are talking about burdens, aren?t those kids and that woman traveling with you a burden too? "this time the missing-nin brought out a topic that the young man didn?t want to talk about. Sighing, Takashi answered without problem." They are useful for now, if they get in my way I won?t mind leaving them behind. "he said. Be it that those words were truth or that he just wanted to fool Kurei or even more, fool himself, he believed in his own words." Anyway, could ya get out of my way? I didn?t come here to talk with ya, scum. "he stated at last walking towards the grave. 

" I think you came here for this? Rokuto?s sword. God Eater "

Before he could reach his destiny, Kurei extended his hand trying to touch the God Eater that once belonged to Rokuto but a hand grabbed his wrist with strength." Don?t ya dare touch it with yer filthy hands. "the voice of the heir of the voice was serious and a small feeling of anger coming from them.

" Huhuhuh. Sca~ry. Well, I have to go now. even if you don?t believe it, I?m a busy person. "with those last words, Kurei lossened from Takashi?s grip with ease and then disappeared as his body started to turn into flames.

" Tch. That fucker.... "


----------



## River Song (Apr 9, 2012)

Chronos said:


> ---------
> 
> *Ikuto Uchiha*
> 
> ...



*Hikari Gomon*

She completed her flip, pouting petulantly at the fact that she had missed the boy. She looked up at the boy, her eyes darting side from side, he was making handseals. 

Quickly her hands began moving, he had already started but with her extra pairs of hands Hikari could make all of the needed handseals quicker than he could. The boy inhaled and spewed out a rain of fire, it seemed to dance along the air as Hikari made the final handseals needed for her jutsu.

Shinjuu Zanshu no Jutsu - Double Suicide Decapitation Technique

She slid underground, avoiding his Katon and his kunai weapons. Quickly she made her way under ground. Once she was under the young Uchiha she looked up , taking a deep breath before plunging both her hands above the surface, attempting to pull him down


----------



## Kenju (Apr 9, 2012)

*Akise Nara - Pre-Timeskip*
_Arc/Zero_
*Brothers in Black Hearts Arc*

_*Our Ties Are Painful - Separation*_


"[COLOR="#4iE9258"]Tch!.....[/COLOR]"

The scratching word of annoyance escapes from the stale lips. It's because he's taken to realize he's waking up again. With the sleep he's getting,  he's surprised he isn't incredibly energetic right now. Well he doesn't expect to be walking on his hands in green tights and a bowl-style haircut. He just hopes to get something out of this unnecessary sleep that's making him seem like a slug. 

Yeah, Akise Nara has awakened again this time, and just as before he's having trouble remembering what happened. What's different though is that he indeed is accessible to the limbs that were locked away from him. Like regaining the keys to a beloved car or a crippled man finally reclaiming his ability to walk. The Nara eagerly stands atop his feet on the dirt surface. That anxiousness is met with a blow of pain creeping across the right corner of his forehead. 

[COLOR="#4iE9258"]..I'm bleeding[/COLOR]

Upon calming down the pain, his hand is met by the red liquid emitting from his forehead. It's not a beautiful sight but as a ninja he doesn't panic over such an everyday thing. The though of where this came is only side attraction to what has happened to the scene before him. He's met with the look of destruction presented front stage. The stores, shacks, buildings, ground and even people have fallen into this array of chaos.

A storm of dust, explosions, rubble, and fear sets just beyond the building across from him. Akise Nara is in confusion over what has transpired while he was unconscious. Did some sort hurricane hit the village or something? He's only thinking that because it's the first thing that comes to mind, of course that isn't the answer. It's only up till now that he realizes the the dozens of bodies with their faces in the dirt. 

The boy rushes over with no thought at all of whether it could be a trap. Most likely the blow to his head has done more damage than he suspected. A small smoke of dust rises above the ground as he makes it to the pedestrian. 

"[COLOR="#4iE9258"]Hey! Are you alright!? [/COLOR]"

He budges the body that doesn't return anything in the slightest. It's no use though, with a quick check of the pulse, the answer he's given is a cold one. The dead can't speak back, that's the easiest thing to know. The disappointment creeping inside of his mind, Akise turns to the other bodies that display no movement. The only action they can give is their hair and clothes being toyed around by the always careless wind.

When they finally turn to dust it will still show no care and only take it along it's path. They're all dead and there's nothing in his power to do about it. It's hard for alot of people to accept, but this is what death is. It's the harsh cold grinding truth, and no matter how hard it is it's still the truth. That's why Akise Nara can accept this easily, because it's the truth and he loves it.

However, what he can't accept and love is the fact that they're death is a mystery to him. Taking his sight away from the scene, he knows as always that he'll have to rip the truth out of throats of those who dare to keep it to themselves and not for him to enjoy. Whether that action is a pleasant or an unpleasant one is up to the person responsible to decide. First course of action to take, enter the center of the storm of chaos just a street over.

The left fist of conviction tightens it's grip inside the palm. Just before he can enter that dangerous jungle, the building just over has a hole blown through it. The object responsible is a table, how that was strong and sturdy enough to blow through a a thick wooden building and not be smashed into pieces is beyond him. However what interest Akise is the truth of the matter, the gaping hole that lets a trail of dust escape into the outside air. What comes sliding out is a human figure the shape of a woman with red hair and a tight white shirt.

The breast area is pretty large as well.

He doesn't recognize who she is but he does know the identity of the young man who steps out of the gaping hole after her. It's the culprit responsible for the table breaking through the wall, (one half)of the reason for this destruction, and the reason Akise is even here.

Yoihara Rokujou.

This bastard, Akise Nara wants to complain to him and explain just how worthless he is....But he can't even do that considering the fact the red-haired woman has launched herself head first after the boy. She's fast, incredibly fast... No, it's not just that, it's the fact that the burning fire of emotion in her eyes are directed at Akise. It's not the flames of love, rather it's an undying flame of hate and anger that paralyzes the boy. Those eyes read something, they say they that this anger is more than just personal and in the next second I will tear you to shreds......

"_*AKISE!!!!!!!*_"
​


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 9, 2012)

*Zero 
Noble Masochism 
*
Having been in the forest for so long it didn’t matter to Zero who he happened upon, they were getting attacked regardless, but the fact that he had not come across anyone before the girl and the other boy wearing a mask. Well to him it confirmed that his target was one of the two. He tried to glean what he could from the masked boy’s intrusion, searching his bloated speech pattern for any sign of who might have the key. It was a monologue really and not one Zero cared to listen to anymore. He flitted behind Dou with ease holding his hand to his head in preparation of one of his jutsu. However the masked Hozuki managed to slip away and retreat to the girl. A sense of nostalgia began to overtake Zero as he looked in the direction of the two other youths. This took him back as he saw a boy trying to protect a girl, but this boy was different from the last one he wore a mask. Was it that these beasts all had some kind of companion? Whatever it was Zero knew what had been a successful method once could prove to be so again.

“I wanna be the very best like no one ever was. Skat. Bada doo doo doo. To catch them is my real test to intern is my cause. Bada da da. I will travel across the land searching far and wide. Na na na na. These beastie kids to peel back the skin and take the power that’s inside. Beastie kids!” 

Zero sang/skatted out as he raised his index finger and pointed it at Dou and Shizune. His finger and thumb pantomiming a gun, signifying the impending doom for the deaf girl and her friend. A tiny teardrop of an ember began to form at the tip of Zero’s index finger as a disturbing smile crossed his face.

“This is the part where I’m suppose to offer to do this the easy way or the hard way, however I’m not really interested in just letting you surrender yourself tailed beast container. I intend on knocking you around repeatedly then tying you up. After that I intend on making you watch as I paint my canvas with your girlfriends blood. I don’t know anything about how intelligent you are but all of those are psycho murder buzzwords for painfully bifurcating and dismembering her as you watch. Which in and of itself is more psycho murder talk for cutting her into little pieces. BANG!”

*HIGAN*

Zero pulled the trigger but nothing happened… seconds that felt like tens of minutes passed and nothing happened. Mother nature had decided to completely fuck up his plans of starting this fight off with a bang. The moisture in the air made it almost impossible with someone of his chakra control to oxidize the hydrogen particles in the air. Essentially his gun was shooting blanks…

“Well that’s embarrassing not to mention anti-climatic. It would seem fate has a funny way of prolonging the inevitable. HAHAHAHAHA. I slay myself with my wit. Anyway I guess I’m going to have to do this the old fashioned way.”

Zero disappeared from sight appearing in the space between Dou and Shizune. His arms were fully extended as he turned over his wrist his iron butterflies to came into view. The first Knight of Konoha arms moved in a blur as he crossed them sending the knives spiraling towards Shizune and Dou. Gauntlet Dropped.​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 9, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc​

_Noctis Ranen
_​









​
The eyes of the boy did not even blink while glaring at the robed man. After discovering that he was the one who took his mother's life. That he was the one that put him through a state in which he hated the rest of the world, in which he wanted to kill off everyone else for taking his mother away, in which he had barely escaped thanks to his mother's final words to him as he imaged her face:



"Protect your own and those you love, My Light of the Night sky."​
Just remembering the warmth of her smile and the things she said that made him happy hurt his heart even more. He remembered the lasting moment of happiness he had with her from before....


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
"Noctis, don't run too fast!"

"Aw, where does it hurt? There, there don't cry."

"You're my Light of the Night Sky, Noctis." 

"Just don't stop smiling, you make me happy just by doing that."

"Your father's not going to be back for a while, but don't worry. Even if he's far away, he'll keep thinking about you. Just like how I will."

"Remember, my light of the night sky, even if we are far apart I'll always watch over you."

"Noctis, don't give up. Keep moving forward."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
The suffering he went through because of the loss of someone so precious to him was all done by this man. Strangely, the longed emotions that he killed off once again existed. Grief, Sadness, and Pain was felt strongly by him. One feeling that didn't choose to form among them was his happiness.

Tears had escaped from his bold eyes. These tears came again after 7 years, between that Noctis locked his emotions and his feelings away but only to be shattered by this man's words.

The hatred he once felt was once again was felt more and more, but not towards the world but all directed at the man in front of him, as this man spoke about the truth behind his mother. Tightly clenching his teeth, as his hair covered his darkened eyes, bright lit red shined from one eye behind his hair.

"_So... You intentionally murdered my mother_... *BECAUSE OF SOME BULLSHIT FATE!?!*"

Glancing at the Weapon of Libra off in the distance for just a moment, it had existed once again tightly grasped in his hand. Doing so, he charged at the man only out of anger and sorrow. 

"*YOU TOOK AWAY MY HAPPINESS! I'LL NEVER FORGIVE YOU FOR THAT!*"

Materializing the Weapon of Capricorn in his unoccupied hand, he threw it towards the still man. The weapon acted as a boomerang as it traveled at great speed, aiming for his chest. 

"_Do you hate me? Heh, of course you do, after all you humans are known for you hatred and urge for your pathetic revenge._"

The boomerang barely scraped across his waist, passing right by him. But at the exact moment, Noctis had already approached the man who swiftly avoided his Weapon of Capricorn, only to lunge his blade into his chest while he was distracted. The man, who realized the incoming blow in the last second, had only smiled as his dark cyan eyes glowed once more. 

"_Oh?_"

*SHING!!!*


~~~~~~~~~~~~​
Guarding against a monstrous blow with his trusty Cleaver-like weapon, Gladiolus had struggled to hold back this behemoth's clawed strike. More gunshots were made at the behemoth's head, but it wasn't doing much harm to him.

"_This beast is getting annoying to kill. My spheres are doing shiit to him!_"

"_Well we aren't gonna hold out if we keep stalling this fight. Also, we have to get to Noct fast!_"

Ignis was able to read the future strikes that the Behemoth was making, but that is what was managing to barely keep them alive. One deadly strike from the monster could do major harm to one's body.

"_Damnit... Gladiolus is getting exhausted, and Prompto isn't even harming the beast. I'm even losing chakra trying to constantly predict it's movements. This thing could seriously kill us if we try to hold out longer and not escape! We can't be able to continue much longer without more help!_"

But suddenly a roar came from the sky. A divine figure had approached towards the ground. A Familiar voice was heard immediately afterwards.

"_Ignis, Gladiolus! Stand back!_"

A clawed fist, not from the behemoth but from the giant figure, slammed onto the beast's neck and driving it into the solid ground. 

Ignis & Gladiolus were in sync as they shouted in surprise of who they saw.

"_Your Majesty?!_"

Braule Ranen jumped off the King of Dragons' back, landing in front of the Ignis. Gladiolus had already managed to avoid the collision from the monster above the Behemoth. Gazing upon it, he could only think of the one creature that Braule has tamed.

"_I never imagined I would see the King's summoning in this lifetime._"

Recognizing the Dragon King immediately, his mouth stayed wide open in amazement yet again. He just couldn't believe a creature like this could be a animal from the Ninja the world, he had a strong feeling that it was a Fal'cie.

Bahamut had immediately crushed the Behemoth's neck, ripping into it's throat and deceasing it at once. Braule faced Ignis, expecting the fohawk haired man to explain the situation. Ignis bowed before his superior, before correcting glasses. 

"_The man behind this cursed assault seems to be inside the King's throne. Your son is already in there confronting him, it was the only choice we had when this beast had shown up...._"

"_What?! Noctis cannot survive such a foe if he was to battle him. Ignis, have you no common sense?! Quickly we have to help him!_"

At that moment, Ignis realized his mistake. A mistake that went against the reason to why he chose to be one of Noctis's Guardians. But right now, he knew he couldn't sulk over it, but to make up for his grave decisions. 

Braule and Ignis had hastily made their way inside the King's throne.

"_Oi, wait up for us!_"

Prompto and Gladiolus followed afterwards seeing the path was now clear.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 9, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery.

The young lad that hails from the snowy deeps of the north. 

The young lad that's been chosen, forced to become a leader due to the unfortunate events that the world placed upon him. 

A lad with hair of blue, eyes that radiate throughout the days and nights, shaded in a dark sapphire pigment...

~*~

I am but a child of the frost, a king among my men. Or so I'm suppose to be. A man that's not afraid to give his life for something he cares, a man that would fight to the ends of despair. All for the cause to make my clan brew a smile.

I'm careless, short tempered, eager and overprotective. 

I left my village, I left my people, I left my summon.

All in search of a greater threat, alone.

Believing in my own power, confident in my strength. 

It is today that...

I finally figured how weak I was.

~*~

The night was cold, once in a thousands years it said that the Ivery's were to once experience fear over the cold. That they would one day resent it. That day had come, rained poured through the void, a void that is known as sky to all, the young man laid on his knees as a platoon of masked shinobi surrounded him, the young boy's body bled intensely, his eyes pierced through a well dressed man, a stripped tie, a grey suit, eyes that seemed to coursed through Ryoji with magnificent interest, his mien was serious, yet the sense of accomplishment and cockiness brew through his aura.

A woman was held by men that stood behind set man, who's hand held neatly between his rather forceful fingers an umbrella that repelled the water that dripped on top of it. Ryoji's teeth clenched, his body was in a immobile state, however he could still live, he could not sense his other self, he was within the grasp of this man, a man who's eyes were shaded crimson red.

"Young Ryoji as always a valiant effort but your youth is a strength and a weakness. Headstrong as ever you lack the foresight to properly measure a situation. Your eyes are dull, but it’s not your fault. You’d make a fine a Uchiha but God did not smile upon you. He decided to have the stork of fate drop you in the late Mitsunari’s lap. Such a pity that such an underwhelming man got such fine raw material to work with."

The man that eyes gleam in emanating terror, his lips formed a smirk as he walked towards the young Ivery, his eyes placed upon his, locked as both stared at each other's eyes, with a build of anger reflected through Ryoji's

"Let her go..."

"Do you really think you should be making commands given your situation."

A quick reply, as if the man was awaiting set demand, reading through Ryoji's aspect quicker than anything humanity has ever seen.

"I am the High Lord Imperial of the greatest clan in the world, Uchiha Rakiyo. I am here to make you an offer you cannot refuse, little Ryoji-kun. My partners, Dr.Mao and Lord Proteus, and I have taken a special interest in you and have made certain special investments in you. It is time for us to see a return on our investment."


"As if I would trust someone who works under Mao's claws!"

"Ah, but I don't work for him, and neither does he work for me. Listen this right here is checkmate."

The young man watched in clenching anger, unable to do anything.

"You can not win and if you refuse well quite simply we’ll torture her in front of you before murdering her and the entirety of your clan. No one will even remember the Ivery or the Ice Nymphs exist."

Rakiyo pointed towards the unconscious bleeding woman that was held by these men, his heart started to pump, his fears started to grow as he was pinned into a corner unable to do or manage anything in this situation, his bones hurt, hands hands hurt, his movement were numb, but still, his feet stood, the unsteadiness of his body made his steps unbalanced. However, kicking the earth, his vision vanished, his gleaming eyes radiated throughout the night, his presence was soon met behind the man, about to collide his fist on his cheek.

However, a flying fist hand met with his cheek and thrown the young lad towards the trees that were beyond him.The man's eyes swayed towards the side, his eyes meeting the Ivery's as he looked upon him.

"Let. Her. GO!"

Once again he stood however he was pinned the surrounded masked ninja before him, his body couldn't withstand this amount of pressure, this amount of strength.

Rakiyo released a smirk before lifting his arm, displaying his fingers as he untied his thumb with his index finger. 

"You are being given a chance Ryoji Ivery. You are being a chance to be relevant, for your people to be relevant. To create a legacy as the leader of your clan that your people will one day be proud of. I am a wealthy man Ryoji, I know how the world works, how the eyes of a man like you sees the world. I know how you feel. I sense your worries and your heat is pure like the ice that you conjure. Join me, and I could provide you and your clan the better end of the bargain. I could give you whatever you desire."

"Go to hell. You and Mao are mad men, I rather die than join the likes of such a deranged man!"

"I see."

Rakiyo flicked his fingers.

"Kill her."

"NO!"

"And why shouldn’t I?"

"Fine..."

"What was that I couldn’t hear you?"

"Don't hurt her... I will join. I will join as long as you keep your promise."

"Indeed, I am a reasonable. Welcome to Konohagakure: Ryoji Ivery. Heir of Frost."

..I will never forgive myself for this...  ​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 9, 2012)

Alucard Checkmate arc

*Alucard*
_The end_

Alucard just made one movement and that was enough for Hageshii to spring at him. Alucard just stood there dismissing his Tenshi familiar. As Hageshii closed in Alucard had made a interesting stance and Alucard chakara changed. Hageshii who had to be cautious stopped. He could not risk running into a attack.

"The gate of opening!"

In a burst of overwhelming speed Alucard went straight for Hageshii. If it was not for Hageshii own speed he would not have been able to react. Hageshii quickly rolled to the side and shot a air palm. Alucard quickly ran around the air palm and punched Hageshii was sent off the roof. But landed on his feet.

"Lets end this! Summon familiar! Jade and Hisanna!"

Suddenly the clan leader of the Kyodai clan and the clan leader of the Reikon clan stood before Alucard. The two powerful woman charged Hageshii. Kirei and Hageshii charged back. The battle would be interesting to watch.

"I think I should have fun. Gate of healing!"

Alucard activated the second gate and charged into battle. With the power of Alucard and two clan leaders Kirei eventually fell. And so did Hageshii. Alucard then absorbed them. And he clasped his hand together. He ordered both Jade and Hisanna to stick chakara sealing tags on the pair and chain them up. And take them back to his layer.

Suddenly Alucard summoned a copy of Kirei and Hageshii. And ordered them to tell the clan not to go and ask any other clans for help. And if they were attack to report to the safety chamber. After countless hours Alucard plan was success. Hageshii had a grip on the Hyuuga clan. They would listen to what ever he said. Or to the familiar impersonating him.

After countless hours the whole clan was in the safety chamber because they were attacked....by Alucard shadow clones. Each shadow clone absorb as much people as they could. Alucard knew his job was done. and left the clan having the real Hageshii and Kirei hostage. Suddenly an ink bird and a blonde hair girl stood before Alucard and his hostages.

"Hello Namine."

"So you won?"

"Yes! But sadly I cant kill the Hyuuga clan. There to well known. Other clans would be suspicious. So thats why they will live. I can makes copies of the whole clan. Sadly I will have to leave my Hageshii familiar and Kirei familiar here to rule them. While the real Hageshii and Kirei will be my prisoners."

"So now what?"

"You will see."


----------



## Kei (Apr 10, 2012)

Yomi 
The Samurai Priestess

Juri, the taijutsu master, or the priestess of the warriors to be more specific. It was one thing that was clear to Yomi was that the two who came to her in the tournament were old priest and priestess of her old home Pao. They made it clear with their barrier techniques and their knowledge of the village. And of her. Juri was the one that made Yomi shiver in fear, something about the woman told her that they were close back when she was Koe.

But there was no memories of her, none at all...

Juri made her way over to her and wrapped her arms around the girl, she snuggled in Yomi hair and closed her eyes, and this cause Yomi to feel a slight sting in her chest as the woman pushed against her. This warmth was fake, just like her smile and the way she told Yomi that she loved her.

It was all fake...

"Are you angry at me Yomi?" she as she slid down to Yomi back, "I thought you be happy to see me."

Yomi didn't say anything at first, a slight smirk came across her face before the woman stopped and realize that the thought was cruel. Cruel enough that it should be voiced and cut the woman, but she knew that the words would cradle the woman like a warm blanket. Something about her being a complete M was a turn off for Yomi but she closed her eyes.

"I will never be happy to see a spider." she said as she touched the woman's hand, "Its an unwelcomed guest in my eyes."

Juri smiled, "But we make sure all the insects are out of your house so you can sleep well..."

"Is that before or after you strike me down with your venom." Yomi said as she looked over her shoulder to see the woman smiling up at her, "No matter how much a spider helps around the house, it is still an insect like all the others."

Juri looked up at the girl, "So cruel..." but then she smiled wickedly, "I am rubbing off of you."

Juri let Yomi go and for a quick minute Yomi smiled for a bit, something about that gave her comfort.

"Mmm I don't know whether to be disgusted or to take that as a compliment." Yomi said as a painful smile spread across her face


----------



## Laix (Apr 10, 2012)

_Cael Nasaki_
TIME​_
It never struck me how fast time would go. It seemed like just yesterday I was a fresh-faced youngster with the weight of his clan on his shoulders and the glare of his father on his mind._

A pair of scorned blue eyes averted away from the blank sky to the A4 sheet of paper in his hands. There was just a few words in small print at the center of the page that the adolescent read to himself over and over again. They were imprinted in his mind like the carvings of a temple. This one sheet was enough to invoke a flurry of emotions in him; only some had he tamed.

_Now, I've just turned 18. Eighteen years old... An adult I am. It's unreal. I can see adult movies, get married, drink alchohol, have sex. All these things that I could only wonder of when I was 15. It's weird, like I'm still trying to get my head round it, but this is the least of my problems._

Cael Nasaki, silver-haired and much taller stood up from the broken log he was sat on, scrunching up a peice of paper in his hand before throwing it to the wind. Dressed in a smart white two-button jacket with dark grey pants tucked into high black combat boots, he was a completely different person to the one many knew two years ago.

He began to walk away, not heading in any particular direction, just away from that letter. He didn't want to, oh trust me he didn't, but he couldn't help but just keep glancing it at it, reading it, remembering it, reminding him... Reminding him of what happened.

- F L A S H B A C K - 











_
The rain from a cloudless sky pours over a young blonde male who is  kneeling on the ground just a 100 or so yards away from a taller female  who is standing. The ground was cold. Cael Nasaki could feel this  through his finger tips as he squeezes at the dirt on the grey rock.

"_ _Why... Why did you do it?"  Cael asked with a hopeless, husky voice as his teal eyes look up to the  busty blonde. She tensed a little at his question as she walked slowly  towards him. Her body was bruised and scratched, while her clothes were  torn. The same goes for Cael but much worse. Blood poured from a wound  on his head, yet he still had the will to talk.

The woman doesn't reply as she carried on walking towards Cael. The boy soon got fustrated._ _

"_ _*ANSWER ME-!!*"
"I did it to protect you!"

Her answer just made him even angrier. He clenched his teeth as he stood  up to face her. He was only as tall as her nose, but his sharp eyes  still stared at hers._ _

"_ _*HOW THE FUCK IS THAT PROTECTING ME!?*" He yelled, his voice echoing over the small cliff they stood on. "*GO ON! TELL ME!!*"

This is a side of Cael that nobody had seen before, not even himself.  The Cael Nasaki that most people know is shy and gets flustered easily  around woman. This Cael here however, this is a Cael that has lost. This  is a Cael that has lost _ _everything.

This is a revolution in a young man._ _

"_ _You don't understand Cael! You just don't get it do you!?" She barked back, grabbing him by the shirt and raising him off his feet. "You just don't understand the meaning of things! He had to go! There was no other way! The Nasaki Clan would die out!"

_ _"*FUCK YOU!!*" 
_​_
Cael brushed her off him, grabbing his sword from the ground next to him  as he did before swinging the blade straight for her. This woman was  quick however and caught it with her bare hands. Blood began to trickle  down the silver blade as the tears in her eyes mixed with the heavy  rain.

"_ _Don't be too hasty now! My new rank stands as it is. You wouldn't want to get in trouble with me,"  She advised, throwing the sword back to him. Cael stayed silent  however, simply ripping a soggy paper tag from his collection and  sticking it on his blade. The tag reading the '*windsymbol*' began to glow a light grey as the sword became encased with strong currents of wind that gently blew the blondes' hair.

"_ _Fight me."
"Again?"
"Fight me for real this time."

His determined words and husky voice from where he'd screamed his lungs  out had struck a chord with the woman. She hesitated a little, squinting  at the boy to detect even a slight bluff in him._ _

There was none._ _

"_ _Are you fighting me for the crown?"
"I'm fighting for him."_​
- F L A S H B A C K  - 

_Sena. That's her name. She came along and let's hear the applause... She took my father, my Clan, my entire life faster than you can say 'sabotage'. I never saw it coming, never would've suspected it. Honestly, I underestimated who I was dealing with, especially during that fight. I thought... I thought I could win. But all it ended in was a humiliating defeat, one that still scars me like no other wound of battle.__

_Everyday was effort. It was emotional effort, just to hold it all back. As his father Ivor would often say, he had to be a man. No crying, no being weak, especially when he's the only one left to look after his mother and little Sae. He'd spent a lot of the time between his family losing their place as leaders of the Nasaki Clan to this minute training. He'd learnt many new skills, tactics and even a completely new technique but even the optimistic part of him knew it was hopeless to win against Sena. He wasn't strong enough, not yet.

But he wasn't going to give up.

As Cael walks off through the plains, a girl of average height with distinctive long black hair infused with gold streaks and a wicked smile on her face crouches near where Cael once stood, a crumpled peice of paper in her hand. She bites her lip with a mischievous grin before walking off in the opposite direction, opening the damaged paper to read the small words at the center of the sheet.

_"You mad Cael? xoxo"_​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 10, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

_"This is boring for today, Romulus said watch the ship as he goes off to find parts for the ship. To her the ship was not going anywhere."_

Moro whistle to the wolves as they would watch the ship for now. she jump off the ship and landed on the ice below the large boat. She was going to go see where all the fugitives were hanging around this port in the nort of the snow. She pulled her white hood over her head to cover her face. She ran at her top speed. She was not much of a sight seerer at all. She enter the pub silently as not to draw any attention to her at all. To her this was the black market, it was intersting to her.

She sat in the shadows, as her eyes gleamed as her earing was with the noise in this place. She lost intrest as she only picked up useless information. She walked out of this pub, to walk the rest of the planks of this port. She had a feeling this port was hiding something, size a black market for fugtives. She was ot going to rat them out, if they did not tell she was here as well. She smelled someone following her, as she throw a kunia at this person. She was not in the mood to talk, she just kept walking as the wind blow past her making the cloak behind her swirled about her body. She did not really cared if anyone was following her or was it just the wind.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 10, 2012)

*Takashi*​
*KA-BOOOOM!!

GACHIN!!

BOOOM!!*

The abominable noise coming from explosions and sound of metal clashing in the middle of the forest near of the now forsaken territory of the Aosuki clan. By the seems of it, a battle between ninja was taking place in that area. The explosion of before was followed by the rise of a flames which started to burn down some trees. In the middle of the chaos a light blue-haired guy was standing surrounded by rubble and flames; in front of him a group of three people consisting in a red-haired boy, a silver haired girl and a dark blue-haired young woman. The three of them panting while the man before them was looking with a strict stare.

" Seriously, ya three just slack off every time I am on a mission don?t ya? None of ya is in shape! "the crimson-eyed shinobi scolded as he glared at the three people conforming his group. After his little meeting with Kurei, Takashi went back to where his companions were giving Rokuto?s God Eater to Medaka with the excuse of she deserving to have that weapon; and once they finished their dinner the sharp-toothed young man told them that this time they would have a spar with the three of them against himself and well, this is how things turned out to be.

" Tsk. seems like the time I invested in ya all was just a waste. "he spoke some harsh words at them though his opponents only looked at him. Despite the fact it seemed as some kind of scold, in truth it was the way Takashi starts to give some advices for the other three to improve." First, Tora! "the aforementioned straightened his body before answering with a sonorous "yes".

" Ya aren?t using your senses. I didn?t train ya for nothing. Use yer sight, yer nose, yer ears as a whole. If one becomes helpless the other two will make up for it! and even more important...USE YER COMMON SENSE, DAMN BRAT!! YA FELL FOR THE SAME TRICK WITH FAKE EXPLOSIVE TAGS FIVE TIMES!! "he yelled angrily at the guy with amber eyes as an enormous vein showe on his head. Toramizu couldn?t do but get scared when Takashi passed from a simple lecture to an all out shout but still he was aware of his mistakes.

" Heheh. Tora-niisan is a loser " the Kannagi girl made fun of Tora though she was immediately silenced by Takashi.

" Miina, ya are no better. Ya had a good start but as soon as I got yer jutte away from ya, ya were like a rabbit surrounded by wolves. Ya know plenty of genjutsus, right? There is no use to them if ya don?t try to perform them at least. Ya can?t depend only in yer weapon to win. "the silver-haired girl just nodded a bit blushed because of the shame though the expression of her face remained without any actual change.

" Ara ara~ Aren?t you being too harsh with them, Takashi? They are still kids."the Aosuki woman asked with her usual playful tone though she was still panting what made it some kind of seriously lame thing to look at. She was sweating a lot and she was trying just too hard to catch her breath although she wa sthe only one without any bruise or scratch.

" Don?t wanna hear that from ya!! Just look at yerself,  ya can barely breath! I bet ya have been the one who has been lazing around the most only eating whatever you got in front. Last time we trained togethere ya were able to keep up with me without trouble but now ya?re in this shameful state. "the ex-Aosuki said while crossing his arms and closing his eyes without thinking twice about the way he spoke to the young woman.By the time he opened his eyes again, Medaka was already in fetal position and drawing circles on the ground with her finger while saying something like " I?m just a useless woman..." or something like that.

" I?m so pissed off I already wanna sleep. Someone get rid of the fire, tomorrow I?m training ya all again...Get ready to go through hell, slackers." with that the spiky-haired man left the place and went to wards their camp._" They need to be strong...Maybe I?m wrong but, probably that bastard Kurei already got them in his sight as the new obstacles for me to become his 'master piece'. "_

With the other three....

" Geez, It?s not fair!! How am I supposed to train if he is never around? Also how can Takashi-nii be in perfect shape if he only trains at his full like three times a year? "


----------



## Laix (Apr 10, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha*
> 
> _"This is boring for today, Romulus said watch the ship as he goes off to find parts for the ship. To her the ship was not going anywhere."_
> 
> ...



_Cael Liquid Time_
Oh, it's_ you_...

Delicate white flakes of winter that scatter through the wind, landing wherever the gales take them to form together a beautiful, dream-like winter wonderland. The only downside of such beauty is the merciless chill that runs through the skin right down to the bone. Just like any other sane person, Cael protects himself with a white hooded cloak that blends him perfectly with the snow and his silver locks, while keeping him warm during the cold temperatures.

He wasn't sure where he was. The low degrees, the strong gust of wind and the variety of people around made him think he was near the seaside, but he didn't have time to investigate further. He hadn't eaten since this morning, and was heading straight for the pub ahead. 

A strange thing - or rather not strange, just 'interesting' if you like - is another cloaked figure walking the exact same path as him, only this figure was around 10 meters in front. As their feet both trudged through the snow, the person ahead seemed to walk faster and faster, as if they knew that Cael was behind. He wasn't following whoever this person was and had no evil intentions on his mind. It was a miscommunication between two people who have never communicated if that makes sense. It does to Cael.

_I never knew why people acted so harsh to strangers... We're not all child-eating monsters._

_*slit*

_"Oww!!" 

Cael clutched his cheek in pain as blood trickled down his cold cheek. The figure was now further ahead, their white cloak slowing in movement. Behind him was a kunai dripping with his own blood lodged into a tree behind.

_Had this person tried to attack me? This is so typical... Getting assaulted and I didn't even do anything!_

Having a bone to pick with this person, Cael rushes up towards them and quickly grips their shoulder, turning them around and forcing them to explain themselves before him.

"What was that for!? You cut me for wha---"

Silence.

Gawping. Wide eyes. Shocked expression. Words running through the mind at high speeds, but not one will come out of his mouth as he _knows_ this face.

His platinum locks blew gently across his face as his azure eyes stared down the brown eyes of the young woman. It's a face that Cael doesn't know much behind, but it's a face he hasn't and will never forget for as long as he lives. 

Afterall, it was a night that reminded him how crazy his younger years were.


​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 10, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

"I did not mean to start trouble, you don't know you you are going to face in ports like this one. Sone one can easy be betray by anyone. What you really want to catch my bounty?"

His voice sounded familar to her ears, did she had to explain to him nothing happen between us. Moro sighed, he lead him to the pub. Atleast she paid for Cael's meal as they were in a less crowded room. She had a feeling this would not end well. She still had the feeling he was still staring into her eyes instead of him staring at her breasts. She pulled her cloak away from her face to show it even more. Moro sighed, so things never started of a guy with out messing up in some way.

"It's been a long time, Cael. Are all those girls still chasing you around the world?" Moro was not trying to be rude only to come up with some conversation, that night also changed her life as well to find a guy herself and there was several men she liked so far. To her this was only a simple conversation that may go somewhere. She was glad that both of them were not drunk as two skunks. She picked up her spicey fish and took a bite of it. She was sick of fish, why is she still eating it. "So how is life, for you?"


----------



## Kei (Apr 10, 2012)

Yomi 
Liquid Time Arc

The star from the nigh sky sparkled in the woman eyes as she laid on the tree branch. Her deep sea blue eyes almost twinkled as the stars in the sky did. Her familiars that looked like snakes rolled around her as she laid down, the shining orbs they carried were other people chakra that she stole as they slept. They almost looked like souls, bright blue orbs of souls carrying a piece of their original host.

Yomi closed her eyes as she could feel herself blocking off the rest of the world with her barrier. Izunami was deep inside her body, they bonded over the years and it helped Yomi grow. It helped out so much that it made Yomi a better sword man and priestess.

Yomi closed her eyes as one of her familiars glided across her open hand. In this mode, Yomi needed chakra as her strength and speed had lowered since she was in priestess mode.

But that was the only way she felt close to her past...

Being like this even though weak, was soothing to the girl. Her familiars made a noise almost like playing harps as they glided off into the air, some staying behind with their master as others. Yomi closed her eyes as she felt herself hum a tune...

As other people slept though the night she was stealing chakra. The tree she was in began to glow a bright blue as Yomi had her familiars release chakra in the ground to feed and fertilize the earth.

"....What a boring life..." Yomi took note as she sent one of her familiars out again..


----------



## Laix (Apr 10, 2012)

_Cael Liquid Time_
I'd rather forget. The future seems brighter.

After the surprise encounter, the two were soon sat down in the cosy pub built mainly with wood in various shades of brown from light oak to dark mahogony. It was filled with potraits and photographs of people posing very snobbishly, probably the previous owners of the pub (which is nothing to be snobbish about).

_Moro Uchiha ... Wow, it's been some time since I last saw her. I don't really know her enough to call her a friend, but the encounter we had defintely means we aren't going to forget eachother anytime soon. I'd like to be friends with her though. She seems nice, not too crazy for me._ ​ 
Moro pulled down her hood, revealing her matured looks. Her face had aged a little, but not with wrinkles but beauty and maturity. She wasn't 'cute' like teenage girls were. She was a stunning catch that would make any man happy in more ways then said.

"It's been a long time, Cael. Are all those girls still chasing you around the world?" She asked sarcastically with a slight smile as she took a bite into her spiced fish. Cael smirked a little at her comment, memories of the time they had flashing back through his mind. 

"Well," He began, pulling down his hood to reveal his silver locks and grown face, paired with his voice which had finally broken. "I don't have as many fans. Probably because they don't recognise me."

Cael joined Moro in eating who had kindly bought him food and drink, the two things he was craving more then awkward reunions. He took a large bite into the dango sticks he ordered, eating one of the meatballs in one go, leaving a light mess of sweet mango sauce around his lips.

"So, how is life for you?"

_Ah, that question. It was bound to come up at some point. What do I do here? Bore her with the whole story, or just shrug off the question with a simple answer?_

"Not much really, just the same old same old..." He mumbles towards the end, his eyes driving away from her to his food. He carried on eating, thinking about what really happened during those two years.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 10, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"You don't have to think about it, just look foward to the future. Sometimes it is better to think of something else than what happen in the past and focus what you have what in front of you. Everyone deserves a little bit of love in their life to keep the flames going inside of them while they fight."

Moro wanted to see what Cael look like as she did a handseal under the table to activate her sharingan. She looked at Cael and he looked hot to her, stunning to any womens eye. She disactivated and continued to eat she had a slight blush on her cheeks. She tried to hide it, Moro would lie about saying it was the wine sauce in the fish or something like that. She felt that warm feeling in her chest again.

_"This feeling only happen when I am around Ikki or Nue. Could I be attractive to Cael as well. I am confused now, which guy to pick. No way me and Cael or just barely friends."_

Moro was in her thoughts as she forgot about eating as her chopsticks played with the rice in it's dish. She did not want to worry Cael as she started to eat her rice that had some flavor to it. To her love was mor complicated and more complexed than she thought it was. To her it was time to wonder again, to her a guy would not wonder but only stay in one village. The guy she was looking for would help her with her wondering problem. She picked up her tea to sip to not choke on her rice. She was pondering on what to say next to Cael as she waited if he was going to say anything to her.


----------



## Laix (Apr 10, 2012)

Keiichi Song said:


> Yomi
> Liquid Time Arc



_Cael Nasaki_
Curiosity killed the cat. But who's the cat here?

A blue orb of light glowing from a large tree in the middle of the night. How was this not completely out of the ordinary? No reasonable person could pretend to not have noticed it, and Cael was certainly no exception to this. 
_
There's something weird about this... I don't think that's just a light. It feels familiar, like a sort of chakra. Is this some sort of chakra leech?_ 

His interest peaked, he continues towards the tree, sneaking up behind to see a figure laying on a large tree branch. At first he wasn't sure what to do or say, but when he stepped out to get a clear look at this person, he instantly recognised them even through the dim light of the night.

"Alright, sleepyhead?"



> *Moro Uchiha*



_Cael Liquid Time_
Don't keep it all locked up, Moro.

As the two enjoyed their meal, Cael listened to Moro's response to his bland answer. 

"You don't have to think about it, just look forward to the future," She smiled, speaking more wisdom then the mystical fortune tellers at those carnivals in the west. "Sometimes it's better to think of something else than what happened in the past, and to focus on what is in front of you. Everyone deserves a little bit of love in their life to keep the flames going inside of them while they fight."

With a slight blush painting her cheeks, she carried on eating her food, playing around with the grains of rice like they were little soldiers in her kingdom of a bowl. Cael meanwhile was thinking on what she said like a philospher solving the truths of the world through her words of wonderful wisdom.

_'Everyone deserves a little bit of love in their life'. Sounds like she's coming on to me... Nah, more like you wish Cael. I think Moro would be more direct if she was actually after something. Her words had more meaning than I thought. Everyone does deserve a bit of love, but did Cael have this love he needed? Love from your family is different to love from another person. Family love is unconditional, but most of the time I can't really talk to them or ask them for help. It's my job to keep them safe, so I can't be the one needing protecting now, can I?_

Cael finished off the last of his food, nibbling on the end of the pick as he thought about his response to Moro. Her words were still floating through his mind, accelerating his mind to think and explore the deeper meaning. 

Just how did she manage to cast this spell over him?

"You're right... Thanks for that," He beamed a warm smile, paired with his eyes to really capture someone. It's like the guy didn't know how charming he could be.

"Do you have that bit of love in your life to keep your flames going Moro?" He asked, turning the tables over. "It would be pretty selfless of you if you didn't yet gave me such warming advice! Haha..."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 10, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc​

_Noctis Ranen
_​









​
As the Weapon of Libra plunged distinctly into the man's chest, Noctis was sure his distraction would delay his Lux Tenebras, even by a little bit, which would allow the man to be vulnerable for that tiny moment. Without taking any precautions, Noctis was driven by anger while making his move. 

"_Oh?_"

Just by a tiny glimpse at the incoming Noctis, a dark flash occurred almost immediately. 

SHING!!!​
No blood had fallen. Not even one injury appeared. What was seen next was the Robed man using his now revealed hand guard, through his ripped piece of cloth, disallowing the tip of the Weapon of Libra to move any further.  

"_Impressive. But I shouldn't be surprised since the Ranen's are known for their swift agility. Its a pity you teared a piece of my clothing, now its stained by your inferior complex of a being...._"

The man's Kekkei Genkai, Lux Tenebras, acted as he only needed a glimpse to slow time down just to be able to easily guard against the attack. In fact, the man could have avoided the attack and killed Noctis altogether. But he had more to say before he took interest to kill. The eyes of the boy that were once innocent now ceased to exist. The cold eyes menacingly glared at the murder-ridden man, giving off a caliginous aura between the two. 

Immediately Noctis performed side to side steps, as he grabbed the remaining two materialized weapons, silently orbiting about the boy but one by one, attacking swiftly at the robe figure regardless of his Kekkei Genkai active or not but out of desperation. Each strike that Noctis offered, only resulted in the man guarding even from surprise attacks. And with each blow, Noctis spoke out of anger.

SHING!!!

"*Who are you?!*

SHING!!!

*My mother had no reason to die!*

SHING!!!

*She never deserved it! But you intentionally took her life away!* 

SHING!!!

*I'll make sure you pay... I'll make sure you suffer the same pain I did!*"

SHING!!!

After all the strikes, the man's sleeves from his darkened robe was getting scraped to pieces. Even more, the man didn't need to draw his weapon to completely guard against all those blows, just by simply using his hand guards.  Right after the final blow, the moment the man had moved his hands to perform an attack, Noctis immediately jolted backwards, distancing himself.

"_Keep amusing me with your ignorant ways of seeing who is fit to live or not. That woman gave herself into fate. She knew beforehand she was going to get killed. I was destined to fight her, as well as the previous victims. Who am I you ask? Well, I'm merely a person longing for the promised change in this world. A change where revenge and hatred cease to exist. I long for the day that the Goddess of Darkness arrives to assure that change. This world will be reborn anew. However the wait for that day will be soon after I erase you from existence. In simple words, you can call me the Harbringer of both Justice and Destruction himself._"


"*Enough with your bullshit! You can't change the fact you killed someone innocent!*"


"Heh, Explaining this to you would be pointless. You're mind is so wrapped around your mother's death, you fail to see that I can kill you in a matter of seconds."


"*Shut up!*"

Noctis used his conserved chakra pool to summon all his 3 shards of Crystallis at once to ready his next attack until seeing the man had grabbed the contents of his robe.

"_I talked on for long enough. Meet your fate, Young Prince. Just as your foolish mother did 7 years ago..._"

The ragged and ripped robe slowly unraveled from the mysterious figure, as he undo the strings that held the clothing together. As the robe dropped onto the ground, a evil aura had released like it was waiting to fill the environment of it's presence similar to a bunch of famished dogs swarming towards their food filled plate. This man had purple hair running down his pale face, while his steel built body had intimidated it's strength. This man had the body of a god, but the mind of a demon. His inner clothing was battle armor that hasn't existed for over half a century. Even the very sight of this man had the boy's conscious telling him he was more than dangerous, he was something that crept out from the depths of hell. 

​
And yet Noctis wouldn't back down, his pain and suffering reinforced his opposing conscious while he readied the Weapon of Libra in hand as his two other Weapons of Crystallis slowly orbited around him.

"_You're the one who's going to perish today!_"

"_This ends now, Foolish Insect!_"

Just as the demonic man was about to grab the gigantic blade sheathed from behind his back, a woman had spoke within the man's mind, halting him from acting any further.

"_Stop Kaias. Killing this boy will be a grave mistake._"

"_If you hadn't known, this boy possess Etro's Last Lifeforce, The Crystallis No Shoka. Are you now telling me to stop from proceeding with your plan? Even after the effort I made to track him down?_"

"_Not at all, that boy is still your target. But he hasn't gained the mark yet. The Light hasn't yet deeply attached to him. It seems as he had just started his development. Retreat for now Kaias, we shall wait for that period until he develops it..._"

"_Very well...._"

The mysterious man had lowered his arm from drawing his weapon, and crossed it with his other arm. Noctis found it odd that he wasn't making a move but silent and still. 

"*You're making me waste my time! Just die already!*"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 10, 2012)

Right before Noctis was about to rush towards the man, a fist had been suddenly implanted into his stomach, which then resulted into a blow that caused the boy cough out blood.

"*Gah!*"

As he looked again, he had seen the man suddenly appear in front of him. 

"_I told you, I can kill your mere mortal body anytime I'd like. But however, it is fortunate that you live to see another day due to special circumstances._"

Removing his hand, Noctis fell to the ground with his mouth wide open. Coughing out mixed blood & saliva, Noctis still hadn't finished his fight yet. He still had some stamina left. 

"_Mark my words, Young Prince. Three years... Three years, make sure you still exist. Otherwise, it would be annoying to return and find your corpse._"

The man had faced the other way, heading for the back exit until he felt another presence approach them.

"_Stand back, intruder!_" 

Weapons of Crystallis immediately materialized surrounding the purple haired man. Braule Ranen as well as Ignis, appeared in the room confronting the intruder. 

"_This presence... I felt it before... I can't be so sure though... But he has to be the person who is behind the Fal'cie assault!_"

Braule had the man in his grasp with the weapons of Crystallis pointing directly at him, waiting to impale the purple haired man at any moment point blank. For extra measure, Bahamut flew in from the top of the open spire of the King's Throne, landing in front of the trapped demonic figure.

"_Another tamed Esper huh? Is it yours, King of the Ranens?_"

"_Don't even try anything, or I'll be forced to kill you. I see you have the Kekkei Genkai of the barely existing Nullham clan, but that alone won't help you escape my weapons of Crystallis._"

"_Such bravado... Such deduction... Maybe my blade does have a place for you inside it after all, mongrel._"

Braule casually approached the trapped man while signalling Ignis to care for Noctis. Doing so, Ignis catered over the struggling boy, only to see his darkened eyes. 

"_Ignis... Let me kill him.... Don't get in my way!_"

Ignis was surprised to see Noctis glare at him with coldblooded eyes. Something was different about the Prince, and he had never seen him act this way before.

"_Prince Noct, what's gotten over you?_" 

~*~​
"_So you are the one who assaulted my Kingdom. What were your intentions?!_"

The bearded figure barked at the godly being. But before the man decided to respond, Prompto and Gladiolus entered the scene. 

"_Noct!_"

Gladiolus immediately realized the Prince in a heavily injured state, running over to him beside Ignis. However Prompto, stood still with his mouth wide open, recognizing the unclothed man. He wasn't very happy about seeing this man, but at the same time he expected it. In fact, he reached for his Tanegashima rifle, aiming it directly pinpointed at his temple. 

"Kaias! You bastard!"

Interrupting the staredown between the man known as Kaias and the King, Prompto had a similar feeling towards Kaias as Noctis did. Braule looked behind him to notice someone else he had seen before. He knew a third person was aiding Ignis & Gladiolus, but he ignored him. 

"_What an annoying face to see...._"

"_Is that... Drake Nullham's Child?_"

Prompto had gradually gained distance between Kaias while focusing his aim at his head. 

"Where the hell is my sister, Kaias?! Where did you hide her?!"

"_Hmmph... You mean the successor of my legacy? Plus it would be pointless to go after her, she won't even remember who you are.... Hehehe._"

"You bastard what did you do with her?!"

Noctis heard the voices between Prompto and the man. This motivated him to rise once more, but struggling yet again. Now seeing Ignis & Gladiolus with him, and his father, Prompto and the man not too far away.

"_Heh, you'll all soon find out. This world will come to an end and reborn anew. Young Prince, be prepared for you destined fate. You are Etro's next L'cie, and you will die by my sword. That is my mission, and that is what you lived for._"

"*Keep Quiet!*"

The Lux Tenebras activated, faster than Braule could notice. But by the time Braule had struck all 9 weapons of Crystallis surrounding where the man was, he was gone. The darkness had flew upwards within a flash and Kaias's presence ceased to exist. 

"No, Kaias you bastard! Come back! I'm not finished with you!"

Noctis made a run for it outside, towards the direction that the darkness flew through. Clenching his face, trying to regain the opportunity he was soon to miss of getting revenge of his mother's death. 

"_Prince Noct! Wait!_"

"_Get back here! I'm not going to let you get away! Not after what you did!_"

The boy ran past Prompto, and with all his heart's content to reach the already lost battle for his revenge. These actions all occurred within seconds of each other as Braule stayed shocked at the speed at which Kaias's Kekkei Genkai overpowers the speed of his weapons.


----------



## Kei (Apr 10, 2012)

Laix said:


> _Cael Nasaki_
> 
> "Alright, sleepyhead?"[/FONT]



"Mmm...."

Yomi felt the warm presences of someone enter her barrier she placed a couple miles out. It wasn't harmful nor threatening so she didn't have to repel him. The familiars moved around him but did not touch him, they sent information to Yomi as her eyes fluttered open and she looked over to where the presences was coming from.

Seeing the man for the first time Yomi might just admit he was handsome. Something was weird yet strangely strong about him, she smiled a bit as her priestess kimono.

"In this form I am a bit more weak but at the same time strong." Yomi nodded, "And it seems that you know me..."

"I have yet to meet a man like you." she said before slowly move down to the ground, her familiars helped her as she placed her back on the tree and looked at him...

Her familiars were still on edge, not knowing who was this man and knowing that their master didn't know. But she only smiled at him for a minute before turning back to the tree...

"Will you answer my question?" she asked him


----------



## Laix (Apr 10, 2012)

Keiichi Song said:


> "Mmm...."
> 
> Yomi felt the warm presences of someone enter her barrier she placed a couple miles out. It wasn't harmful nor threatening so she didn't have to repel him. The familiars moved around him but did not touch him, they sent information to Yomi as her eyes fluttered open and she looked over to where the presences was coming from.
> 
> ...



_Cael Nasaki_
Curiosity killed the cat. But who's the cat here?

_She didn't recognise me at first, but I can't blame her. Afterall, I look different, sound different and for goodness sake my hair's a completely different colour. But I knew there was one thing that was sure to make her remember._

"I don't need to answer your questions," He answered with a confident smile, raising his hand with the palm facing towards her. It was directed at her, a signal that she should recognise almost instantly. Afterall, it was the start of a friendship many years ago that they swore would never be broken.

"I hope you haven't forgotten, Yomi..."


----------



## Chronos (Apr 11, 2012)

Ikuto Uchiha​
His Feet were held, for a quick second he had the palm of this set lady gripped on his feet, but this was an opportunity rather than a hindrance, his hand quickly reached towards his pouch and his mien quickly turn to a confident smirk.  He soon swung set kunai towards the hands that held him still in attempt to damage this joker woman's hands.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 11, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I let some people in my life to keep the flames going but I have not seen them in three years. I am actually confused on which one who actuall love me. I want more than just having sex with the guy, I want to feel that warm feeling that makes me blush. You make me feel like that with the two other guys I like as well. There is another love between me and my wolves to keep thoses flames going if I don't find anyone that catches my heart."

She wanted to move away from that subject as she was feeling a little bit uncomfortable about sharing that. She ponder to hrself as it was not a bother and soon she would find out what the other two guys was feeling about her and what they were realing thinking about her and what holds in the futre for a futrue relatiship or it would only lead to failure. She only looked down into her cup of tea leaves.

"Would you like dessert," she was trying to change the subject from away from the subject of love and romance.


----------



## Laix (Apr 11, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha*
> 
> "I let some people in my life to keep the flames going but I have not seen them in three years. I am actually confused on which one who actuall love me. I want more than just having sex with the guy, I want to feel that warm feeling that makes me blush. You make me feel like that with the two other guys I like as well. There is another love between me and my wolves to keep thoses flames going if I don't find anyone that catches my heart."
> 
> ...



_Cael Liquid Time
_EVERY FIRE IS A LESSON LEARNED AFTERALL.

_Moro answered my question, explaining her thoughts and reasons. She said that she wants more then just having sex with someone, which is perfectly understandable. Sure, I guess sex is a gate to euphoria for people, but it's only for 10 minutes or so. What do you do when that euphoric feeling is gone? Have more sex? That's the path to eternal sadness. I haven't even done it myself but I can tell the after effects aren't good._

Cael didn't reply immediately, feeling the situation become tense after her response. It was a tender subject for both of them, yet Cael felt more comfortable talking about it then she did. Afterall, they were both adults. Adults talk things out with their maturity not faltering once. 

"Would you like dessert?" She suggested, suddenly bringing light to the darkness of the silence that hovered over their heads. It was like a grey cloud that wouldn't go away, one that hanged over their heads and the words spoken ran through their minds. For a moment he contemplated what she meant by 'dessert', but the meaning of it quickly came to him. 

Why did he keep having these thoughts?

Not dark or anything like that; it was just strange...

"What was you thinking of having?" He asked, picking up the small menu and having a quick flick through. Most of the desserts on offer were things like chocolate fudge cakes and whole apple pies for ones self, which just made him feel sick. It might just be a soft drink for him.


----------



## Kei (Apr 11, 2012)

Laix said:


> _Cael Nasaki_
> Curiosity killed the cat. But who's the cat here?
> 
> "I hope you haven't forgotten, Yomi..."



Yomi

She looked at him for a minute, the simple fact that he had knew her name drew her in, but still. The gesture, the high 5 she learned so long ago was something she almost forgotten. Her familiars wrapped around her as some returned with chakra and others only made sure the man stayed at a distant. It been so long, so very long that the whole gesture brought back bad memories of that tournament long ago.

"...Mmmm..." Yomi didn't say anything as she finally understood who the person was before her

"I changed a bit." she said as she stroke one of  her familiars, "I am not the person that was a confused young one 3 years ago..."

"I have gotten older and experienced life just as much as you did.' she said before leaning back on the tree...

"How have you changed? Ceal?" she asked as she closed her eyes again


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 11, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

"I was thinking that we could share something, if you don't mind. I was thinking of having a dark fudge cake. We both can have something, we don't have to have dessert after all, if it does not sound good to you. I don't want to make you sick by eating too much at all.""

She picked up the menu herself and read the Menu, it sounded sicking to her as well, she may past on the dessert as well. She tilted her head as she was in her thoughts as well, maybe he was thinking about something else as well instead of dessert. She leaned over and just gave him a simple kiss on the lips. IT felt good to have some company for once, instead of being alone once again.

"Thanks for keeping company, I still don't know if you are the one for me or it could be. But I have not really noticed it. I guessed it is about time to my true feelings coe out instead of just locking them away. I thank you for it, to get me to loosen up and speak for once."


----------



## Laix (Apr 11, 2012)

_Cael Liquid Time_
Like a drug in a way.

_My disgust at their selection wasn't voiced, but there was no point in that. Moro had other ideas..._ 

" I was thinking we could share something," She revealed with a small smile, adding on at the end that it was only if he didn't mind. Of course he didn't. Two friends sharing a desert, where's the harm in that?

" I was thinking of having a dark fudge cake. We can both have something, or we don't have to have dessert after all if it doesn't sound good to you. I don't want to make you sick by eating to much at all."

The poor girl was getting flustered and Cael wasn't sure why. Her decisions were changing every second the conversation flowed. First she wanted to share a dark fudge cake, now she's saying they shouldn't even bother! Just what was going on with her? This intrigued Cael, bothering him as he tried to pick apart what was wrong. 

" Moro, I think you need to---"

He couldn't finish his sentence. Something warm graced his lips, something so soft and tender that it caught him in a light daze at first. His eyes blinked a few times, trying to register what he was seeing. 

Moro had kissed him, there and then. It was a short and sweet kiss, not a romantic French smooch. It didn't matter what type it was. 

It was a  _kiss. 

My first kiss... I didn't kiss back, so does it count? I have no idea what to make of this... I don't want to let her down but then I don't find her completely revolting. Why did she have to put me in a situation like this!?_

When their lips broke apart, Cael slouched in his seat as he made sense of what just happened. But the worst thing about it was that someone else's image flashed through his mind while it happened. The person was sad, frowning at him like they were dissapointed. 

" Thanks for keeping me company. I still don't know if you are the one for me, or if you could be... But I haven't really noticed it. I guess it's about time my true feelings came out instead of just locking them away. I must thank you for it, getting me to loosen up and speak for once," She confessed, spilling the contents of her heart steadily into the cup that is Cael. 

He didn't reply at first, only stared. He wasn't angry, he wasn't happy, he wasn't sad. He was just surprised, taken by complete surprise. He had the thoughts earlier, but those were just thoughts. When reality hits, it can hurt more then anything else. 

" I'm sorry Moro," He sighed as he stood up from the table, trying his best to avoid eye contact. "This is... This is just too much. I feel like we barely know eachother yet you have such deep feelings. My head's all over the place right now and I-I can't think straight, especially when there's things like this happening."

He tried to be as nice as he could about it. He wasn't saying no exactly, nor was he saying yes.  _Just not right now._

" You're a beautiful girl with so much going for you. I'm probably not the guy you're looking for. I just... I don't know!"

 _You idiot...
_​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 11, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"It is okay, you can think all you want and you already know how to locate me. Another pretty girl will come your way. Thanks for just giving me a chance. We will cross paths again sometime later"

She pulled up her hood to her cape like cloak to hide her face from the coldness. she got up and left the pub going back to the large boat. She walked quickly to get back there. Her silver wolf met her eyes and howled. Moro howled back and jumped on the large boat. Her wolf rubbed against her legs.

"You are finally back," Romulus looked down from upabove from the sail itself.

"I don't really does not want to be bothered by anyone right now, so I see you later." Moro climbed down the rungs of the latter to get to a room to just think to herself. She had the feeling that the eyes of the silver wolf was watching her. The silver wolf layed down beside Moro in the bed. She pettted him as she had a feeling he felt what she was feeling like and it felt like a fool. She was thinking love is sometime foolish to even think about. Moro turned her back on the the silver wolf to go away, the silver wolf did not move as he only warmed Moro's backside and growled softly and strtched out with her on the bed, waiting for Moro to pet him in a soft way like always after she got down thinking on her own thoughts.

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was restless in bed and wanted to get out so badly. She turned over as she cough and shivered from the chills from the fever trying to break. She was thinking where did Romulus went to, probly off trying to find a green house in this weather. She felt so alone, she cut her thumb and slamed it on the bed to summiong Faia but nothing happen. Moro was thinking low on chakra from stupid fever. She was still shivering as she fell asleep, She was dreaming of a strong guy holding her to give his heat to her. She started to sweat as she slept as her white night gown was soak with her sweat.

She was having a suck a nice dream as she slept most of the morning away into late afternoon. She was holding the pillow tight, hugging it hard like she was hugging a person tightly. Moro did not want to wake up as if anyone did she would throw the other pillow at the person. She stretch her body, to not get it stiff as she yawns and got comfortable again to fall back to sleep to knocked out that nasty fever of hers.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 11, 2012)

_*Itsuki "Ikki" *__*Uchiha Ressa

*_A single window in Moro's room opened slowly and a chilling wind flowed into the room.  With the wind a black figure slipped inside, swift and nimble as a flickering light.  The figure stood at the foot of Moro's bed, enshrouded in darkness.  The person was wearing a black cloak, which had a hood that concealed their eyes, and a scarf, which hid the lower half of their face.  They appeared to be a male, as they head a very masculine shape to them, with wide shoulders and a lack of soft, feminine curves.  A deep chuckle emitted from the person, proving he was male.  His voice was deep, but soothing and smooth.  He took several steps to his right, standing next to Moro and looking down upon her, his eyes still concealed by the shadow cast by his hood.  "It's been almost three years, hasn't it?  You look just as beautiful as ever.  I'm sorry I have been gone, Moro-chan.  I had much to do."  The man rose a hand and pulled the scarf, letting it fall to the floor.  He leaned over the bed and softly kissed Moro's forehead, before pulling away and lowering his hood.  Long, black hair spilled out, extending to his back.  Piercing, sky blue eyes gazed down upon her, and a soft smile appeared on his chapped lips.

Ikki knelt down by her bed right beside her and put a hand on her forehead.  " Fever."  He reached behind his back for a pouch and retrieved a single yellow leaf.  He crushed it in his hand and a gentle powder wafted into her nose.  "This should help.  It won't cure you, but it might be able to help your body fight back against the fever."  He cupped her face in his hands and leaned in.  "I'm not letting a fever stop me.  It's been three years, and I missed you the whole time."  He kissed her lips deeply and pushed his tongue between her lips swiftly, quickly slipping past her defenses.  He caught her tongue with his own and began to suck gently on it, his hands roaming her body hungrily.  They went to her bottom and squeezed softly, before lifting her off of the bed and pulling her into his lap.  His lips went to her neck and nibbled and sucked gently, running his hands down her back.
​


----------



## Laix (Apr 11, 2012)

_Cael Nasaki
It hurts...

_All she did was stare. She stared at him, like she'd never seen him before yet she was curious, being drawn into the mysterious stranger before her.

But she was far from a stranger to Cael, and that's what hurt the most. 

"... Mmm~ ..." Yomi didn't utter a word, like she was acknowledging him. A faint smile was brought to his face.

"I changed a bit. I'm not the person that was a confused young one 3 years ago..."

_Talk about a middle finger to the face... She couldn't have said it any harsher without just being outright insulting. What happened during those years? What happened to Yomi that changed her?_

"I have gotten older and experience life just as much as you did," Yomi continued on, leaning back against the tree with a relaxed expression. Cael's was a completely contrasting opposite. 

He was shocked, horrified, mortified, confused, upset, depressed, sorry, every damn adjective you could think of just wasn't enough. 

"This isn't right...!" He muttered to himself, clenching his fists in fustration as he listened to her words, poisoning him...

"How have you changed Cael?"

Cael didn't bother answering her question, lunging forward to pin her against the tree she was leaning against. There was a lump in his throat and a pain in his eyes as he stared right through to her.

"What the hell Yomi!? _What is this?_ This isn't you! You're... You're nothing like when we met! I thought we was friends... But you've forgotten all that like it was nothing..."


​​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 11, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro felt strong arms around her as she was not fully awake yet as some one kissed her on the lips sucking on her tongue. She was fully awake when he squeezed her body, she started to blush, she thought she remember the voice and smiled as she was pulled on to Ikki's lap. She missed him too, she felt so warm as she started to blush. She squeak in a cute way. She rubbed his chest to feel how strong he was as she kissed him back passionatly. Her hands roamed his body as she took off his shirt.

"You changed a lot since I saw you last Ikki, I missed you too. I had to get stronger as well while you were doing your own thing and you are very handsome than ever."

**Fade To Black**​
She was panting as she layed next to Ikky, as her head was lying on his chest. She was snuggled up in his arms as her naked breasts were against Ikki's stomache. "I lll love you." That was the first time having sex with anyone, she needed to rest as well. She did not closed her eyes she was staring into Ikki's eyes as she traced a heart on his stomache with her finger. She was happy just lying here with Ikki, she pulled the cover over them as she covers her mouth from sneazing all over him.  She felt his hair against her body and it felt so nice to her. She closed hr eyes for a second, as this felt like a dream to her, but it was really happing to her.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo

Three years later*​


*DREAM*
_I was there, I was there lying on the floor of those old ruins made of rock. My body couldn?t move anymore. I was exhausted. My breathing was irregular while I was panting trying to refill my lungs with some air. My sight was starting to become blurry but by all means I wasn?t able to fall unconscious. Surrounding me a little pool of my blood meanwhile in front of my shatterd self my best friend, Raku Yagami, that guy whom I met when I was ten years old; he was fighting, fighting an enemy was faster, stronger, more skillful and way less naive than us.

My red-eyed friend looked desperate, it was as if he wasn?t fighting against that monster of a man who without adoubt was decimating him to the point where Raku looked like a mere rookie but as if he were fighting against time. Was my condition so serious? Raku was in despair and the only thing I was able to do was to see how he, in vain, was trying to defeat our opponent. Once again I was a burden for him.

Before he could notice, my best friend was slashed across his chest before getting stomped several times by his foe. I was impotent at that moment and the joyful smile of that dude was just shoving it in my face. I wasn?t even a challenge. At som point he stopped. The pool of crimson liquid coming from Raku?s body was bigger than mine. Was he going to die? Was he going to die in my presence? Before I could say anything my consciousness was starting to fade away like a cloud of dust being blown away by the wind. Only thing I saw was how that bastard took Raku on his shoulder and then looked at me with a cold stare. He looked at me as if i were worthless than a worm...._
*DREAM END*

*BAM!*

" Ouch. "I said emotionless as the hit I received in my head since I fell from the three I was sleeping on." Not funny, It has been three times with this. "I complained as I rubbed my head. That dream was starting to seriously bother me, I think I should be thankful to my father who taught me to endure such emotional events other wise I would be crying already. You may be thinking...Who the heck is this guy? well, that?s something I won?t go too deep into this time because I introduced myself three years ago, bastards. If you remember fine, if not you all can just go and die.

My blond hair was shining with the rays of light emitted by the sun, why am I talking about my hair? Easy, unlike three years ago I am now one of those handsome bastards I hated back then and guess what...It feels frigging awesome. I still wonder why some girls hate me though I mean What do they prefer? Some kind of perverted beast lurking in the shadows with the sole purpose to attack them out of nowhere and touch their bodies OR a gentleman such as me asking for permission? Women are mysterious beings that not even I can understand, however it?s not an impediment for me to love them.

Standing up with a jump, I asjusted my Akantor Katana - the name of my sword - at my waist. Then from inside my hakama I pulled out a dark red mask which apparently resembles a demon. Not that I want to hide my face from the world but you know, it?s difficult to keep trusting in others easily if you have been betrayed once already. Before departing from my place of relaxation I put on my mask.

" Let?s look for some beautiful ladies~"


----------



## Kei (Apr 11, 2012)

Yomi
Liquid Time Arc

She looked at him with wide eyes as she stared into his, has he changed at all? Yomi looked and explored them, the pain it seem to hold of something so small like forgetting. She remembered his name, was that not enough for the young boy. Yomi could feel the distances between them get shorter but she didn't say anything because the simple fact the boy was still a boy. She was a girl at one time but now she is a woman.

A woman who needed something more than just a warm arms to go into, her familiars began to get angry, how dare this boy touch their master like this. So closely even though any other would die at the sight of her. Yomi closed her eyes and soon her familiars got the sign that they should give it a rest...

They began to float around them as Yomi looked down at the ground...

"I do not tolerate being yelled at you know." Yomi said as she looked back up at him, "Many years have passed, many months, and many seasons since we lost touch with each other. People change, we do not stay the same."

"We grow..." she said looking up at the tree, "We grow like this tree, each leaf representing the trails we went though to get here. I have went though mines and grown up just fine."

"Again...How about you?" she asked before snatching herself away from him, there was so much she could tolerate from people. And him being so close to her acting all threatening wasn't going to do him any well with her.

But then again...The young one grew so well


----------



## Laix (Apr 11, 2012)

_Shell_
PRAYER

_When the path seems *dark*, just keep going._
_ Though one may have a tainted heart_
_There will always be her *light* at the end_
_ No matter how far your will may bend

Her providence ever lasting
Lumina
_ 


_- CREAK -
_











A wooden door opens, the sound of it's aged hinges echoing through the quaint temple. A fountain is placed at the end, flowing with the clearest, most refreshing-looking water a human's eyes have seen. It breathes life into the dark halls of the church, the reflection of the sun through the stained glass above creating an orb of natural, beautiful light.

Kneeling before the fountain is a hooded figure, where another approaches this stranger with a blade in their hands. The armed one is clearly a woman, judging by the sound of their high-heeled shoes making contact with the wooden floor.

"Don't worry, it's me."

The kneeling person stands up and turns around to face the girl before pulling down her hood, revealing herself to be a familiar face to the girl. She rips off her cloak in response, revealing her 

"No harm in being careful now Shell," The girl giggles, opening the black pouch adorned with yellow buckles on her hip to pull out a scrunched up peice of paper. She hands it to Shell, who takes one glance at it before smiling smugly. 

"Nice work Lessar. But how did you get it so quickly?" Shell asks, impressed that the young girl managed to get this strange peice of paper within 9 hours.


"Ha! The guy practically handed it to me on a silver plate. The only hard part was tracking him down, but even that wasn't too hard. Our mark led us there eventually," Lessar explains to a nodding Shell, who pauses to think for a moment before walking over to the fountain. She takes the paper in her hand and flattens it out against the edge of the fountain, much to Lessar's surprise.

"W-Wait, hold on a sec- Are you going to do it now? I think we should wait a bit before we do anything! Perhaps recruit some people, or maybe---"

"*NO!*" Shell cuts her off sharply, not even giving Lessar the benefit of her gaze. "Don't forget why we're doing this. No fucking way I'm letting them win... No way."

"Yeah, I agree with you! But don't go running in like an idiot or you'll end up with the same fate. That's what got him killed afterall. He ran into it like an idiot without waiting for any of us, and look where he is now. Buried 6 feet under, regretting the mistakes he made. Do you want to end up like that Shell? Do you?"

Lessar's words were painful, igniting a boiling rage inside of Shell that provoked her to rush towards the girl, pinning her against the pillar by the neck. As Lessar struggled and gagged for air, Shell held back the lump in her throat while she grit her teeth.

"Listen here little cousin, you didn't know Sky like I did! You two never got on, so how can I expect you to understand!? He didn't get himself killed, he was killed by the fucking gods!"

"Gods don't control time! You're delusional! Time is always affected by us! The decisions we make decide the future. Sky died because he was an idiot. That's a fact."

_-* CLAP, CLAP, CLAP *- _​ 
The sound of the palms of gloved hands colliding in a timed manner is one that came as a surprise to the bickering girls. Shell releases Lessar from her grip, both of them taking on a defensive stance as the uninvited guest makes herself known.

"It amazes me how humans can be so flexible," The woman begins,   "People's hearts are pure chaos. Formless and ever-changing - a mystery no one can solve. That is why humans are such contradictions. One moment they're at each other's throats, the next they're forming shaky alliances. It seems you two have already reached that point, hearts frail and weak from the darkness within."

"Give it your best shot darling! I'd love to see you try and fail miserably~" Lessar tries provoking the woman, giving her hair a flick with snobbery.

The woman taps the fencing blade in her hand, walking slowly in circles with a sly smirk on her face. Shell scoffs before responding, finding it amusing that this woman thinks these two are such easy kills.

"You're a Regnum, aren't you?" 

"How could you tell?"

"Your weapon. It has our insignia forged... but the symbol looks different. It's similar, but I've never seen one like it..."

Impressed at Shell's impressive deductive skills, she holds out the fencer's blade for them to get a closer look.

"I am indeed a Regnum. My title is Queen Elesa---"

"Lies. Ria's the current Queen actually. Of course, if you was who you say you are you'd know that, right? The fact you came in here speaking a bunch of jargon, the way you are dressed with those strange lights on your shoulders and your chakra... Just who are you?"

The woman slaps her sabre against Shell's thigh, the girl letting out a cry of pain before Elesa smacks her across the face with it.

"Don't you dare interrupt me! I was planning on this being quick and painless, but no manners gets you nowhere in life little girl!" She sneered, forming a handseal in her left hand as she jumps away from the two. Elesa mutters a few words before aiming her sabre to the ceiling. A flurry of coloured chakra begins to circle around the tip, creating strong currents of wind that pick up the benches and other decorations of the temple, sending it spinning endlessly around the hurricane formed.

"I'll smile while I give you my terms of battle...! Now die!"​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 12, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc​

_Noctis Ranen
_​
The black haired teen dashed as fast as he could, despite the brutal injuries inflicted upon him. The darkness that flew off in the sky grew smaller and smaller. But yet, the poor boy kept running through the damaged streets of Sector 7. He couldn't stop thinking of the sweet satisfaction of impaling his blade into Kaias's chest, making the man suffer even more than how his mother had felt before she died. 










​
If he had let Kaias get away, his vengeance would never be sustained. He thought of nothing but stabbing his blade through his chest, even ignoring the damaged buildings and the injured Ranens around him as he passed through. His eyes proved to be cold and bare, his hatred was slowly consuming him. He had no other priority than killing the murderer of his mother. Someone from behind called out to him, that someone was immediately recognized as his new ally.

"Yo Noct! Wait up!"

Prompto zoomed past Noctis only to halt the boy from moving any further. Noctis menacingly glared at Prompto giving him a darkened look, the same look he had given to Kaias.

"_Get out of my way..... Prompto...._"

"Noct, he's gone. Theres no point in going after him. Even if you do catch up, you don't stand a chance against someone like him. You saw how he easily took you out, your lucky he left you alive!" 

After hearing his response, without hesistation, Noctis materialized his Weapon of Libra as his darkened red eyes flashed at him. The weapon was pointing at Prompto, threatening his very standstill.

"*I said... Get out of my way....*"

The blonde haired figure clicked his teeth in sight of Noctis's persistence.

"Noct, I told you, there would be no point to going after him!"

"_People like you.... my comrades... They're all useless... They only exist to slow me down. They only exist to get stronger than me and leave me behind right afterwards.... Well I suppose killing them will only let me get to my goal. Then they won't have to annoy me anymore....Then I can get stronger to take revenge on the person who killed my mother..._"

"Do you realize what you're saying?! Noct, I want to help you... I'm after this guy too, I don't even plan to get in your way!"

"_Hmmph.... Help me?... Don't joke around... I saw your eyes glow Dark Cyan. You have the Kekkei Genkai that he has, Nullham scum.....You're somehow related to him. I can only guess your his minion, otherwise why wouldn't have you been so eager to meet with him? You left that option until after I suffered from his actions. That would be a good enough reason to kill you huh?_"

Stomping onto the ground, Noctis lifted himself into the air, building up momentum towards Prompto. Having his weapon ready to lunge through the blonde hair figure's defenseless chest, at such great speeds, Noctis felt no urge to stop himself. His mind was set, and killing someone was all that could satisfy the boy right now. 

"I_'ll make sure I get my revenge... that man will see my true potential. Killing you would be a good start!_"

"Shiit, hes not getting the whole picture at all... This idiot..."

Prompto readied his Tangeashima Rifle to defend against the incoming attack, as he activated his Lux Tenebras to avoid getting harmed with Noctis's future foresight.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue 
Location: Makaan's Hall, Kurokasa Village*

... Nue looked on silently at Makaan's friendly invite to step out of the rain. It was a perfectly civil offer and one which as an underling, Nue was obliged to accept... however...

The events that had led to this moment, standing in the rain before Makaan's Hall in front of the clan leader himself... these events had a surreal gravity that even someone as idle as Nue could not fail to notice.

_The Locusts... what does this mean...?_

Makaan's head tilted to the side slightly as he noticed the hesitation in the young genin's response to his invitation. The old man sighed heavily, though Lami continued to play her harp, completely unperturbed. A duet between herself and the rain.

"... there is a path before you, Nue-kun", Makaan softly said, though the suddenness of his voice jolted Nue for a moment. "You certainly did not choose this path, but I'm afraid duty now calls on you to walk it..."



****  Three Years later...  ****​

*Location: The Great Eastern Sea, somewhere off the coast*

A ferocious rain storm pounded the bleak ocean with a vengeance. Swells rose to fearsome heights and crashed about creating a hellish visage. Amidst nature's fury, a dark form, grew on the surface of the water. Slowly, steadily, it expanded, growing to a black mark upon the sea no less than 200 meters long. For a moment, the form's growth paused, before quite suddenly, the bow of a great submerged vessel broke the surface.

"All stop."

The great ship known as a submarine, settled on the rough sea. The swells barely tossed it on account of its massive size. It appeared as a long thin island upon the sea with a single structure built upon it. An unusual tower with the figure head of a lion looked out over the bow of the vessel. Upon its side was emblazoned in elaborate writing a single word, her name: 

_Rebuke_

The roof of the tower raised slightly, making clear the movement of 2 individuals within. They wore dark, heavy coats with broad hoods to shield themselves from the elements. They were young men, going about the duties of look-outs.

"Man, it's seriously pissing..." said the one man as he screwed his face into a grimace to resist the cold and the driving rain, "... I can't see a damn thing. I'd bet that you're loving this." His voice was practically shouting to be heard over the roar of the sea. His companion did not respond immediately in voice, and any facial expression he may have made in response was concealed by the severe, ornate mask which adorned his entire face. It was a fearsome, bizarre image, unnatural in that it looked unlike any creature which existed in this world. 

"This rain... it's amazing..." the masked man finally replied. His voice emerged from the mask more like a rasping hiss rather than a sound that a human would make.

His uncomfortable companion simply shook his head in resigned expectation. "Kurokasa Nue", he started with a smirk, "you are a weird one... Say, your tour ends today right? You're heading back to shore? Damn, I really envy you."

"Yep", Nue rasped in reply. His creaky voice was punctuated by the soft jingling of a metal talisman which hung from the side of his mask like a decoration that looked like a braid from a distance. The man next to Nue looked at the talisman dully glinting in the grey light of the rain storm with momentary fascination.

"What's with that talisman on your mask? It looks like it has a picture of a wolf in it. You're the Locust Lord, why do you have a picture of that animal?"

Nue was given pause from distaste, not from the comment itself but rather from the title which accompanied it.

"I asked you not to call me that..." Nue tersely said.

"Hey, don't get upset with me, man. That's who you are. The Emissary of the Demon Locusts, the man who stands in the Fell Garden of Crickets."

The man gave Nue a reassuring pat on the shoulder but his attention had already drifted to distant memories.

_I didn't ask for this..._


***​
*Location: Small riverside town*

Nue started awake as the wagon he was riding in lurched on some uneven ground. He had been sleeping soundly on the back of the cart in a pile of hay, the sudden swaying was enough to wake him.

_Damn... how late is it?_

Nue propped himself up on his elbow and peered over the side of the cart to try and get an idea of where he was. It was still a long way back to Kurokasa Village, but he estimated he should be somewhere north of the great meteor fields, the massive scarring that was caused by the massive meteor shower from 3 years ago


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Playing With Fire Part I*

*3 Months Earlier*

?What do you mean you want me to stay here while you go meet Kokonoe?

The masked teenager pouted as he stood with his arms crossed watching as his older traveling companion stood in front of the mirror. He wore a large leather trench coat that was over a white button down top with slacks and a black tie. The suit was pressed and tailored to perfection; this dapper fancy man was none other than the High Lord Imperial, Uchiha Rakiyo.

?I never understood what people meant when they say ?what do you mean? and repeat the very last thing said to them. It?s redundant.? 

He retorted uninterested to the plight of his ward as he straightened up his tie. He smirked as he looked at himself in the mirror, he might have just turned fourty-five years young but he was still a damn good looking man. Rakiyo turned to the masked boy a smile on his face with a stern tone: 

?What I said is what I mean. Dr.Mao?s assistant Kokonoe has come a long way to brief me on matters back home. You are to stay on our host?s estate and continue to procure his fiduciary support for Konoha. Understood, Zero.?

?Come on this Longfellow LaRoche guy is creepy. He looks at me like he wants to stuff me like a turkey then cook me before he digs into me. I?m sure he?s the kind of guy that lures kids into his horse drawn carriage with candy to get into their carriage. His name is Longfellow for christ's sakes. You can?t expect me too??

?Zero this is business. Consider this a lesson in negotiation. We deal with criminals, degenerates, and deviants because the majority of the wealth is in their hands. Sometimes we are required to tap into their failings to get what we want.? 

Rakiyo walked over to Zero putting a hand on his shoulder. He gave him a firm squeeze and a slight shake, nothing too hard just enough to jostle him.

?If I didn?t have faith that you could handle this without being made into some foreign sex slave I wouldn?t be leaving you alone to deal with LaRoche. You?ll go to dinner tell him the benefits of buying stock and getting into the ground up on our project. How much of a return on investment will he see by buying into Konoha??

?30%?? 

Zero had a very sullen and disappointed tone. He had seen Rakiyo do this song and dance all over the world, convincing people to open up their ports for him to trade in, invest their money, and he had already begun drafting contracts for the service of his Hidden Village. Zero knew all the numbers, all the techniques, and he knew he could close. He just hadn?t expected his first solo negotiation to be with a homosexual who had an appetite for young men.

?Do not disappoint me Zero.?

Rakiyo slapped Zero?s shoulders playfully getting rousing him from his dejected state. Zero tried to take a swipe at Rakiyo but had hit nothing but smoke, just like that the Master of the Sharingan had disappeared. 

?I really hate that fucking trick??​


----------



## Laix (Apr 12, 2012)

_Shell_
PRAYER II

Wind spirals around the room, rotating violently like the insides of a vaccuum. Lessar is blown across the room, while Shell is dragged closer towards the infuriated Elesa. 

The wind-user growled, her sharp green eyes pinned on Shell like darts. Her long creamy blonde hair danced with the pockets of wind, acting like a cape flowing behind her. Elesa Regnum oozed with power. Just standing in her presence one could feel the chakra leaking off her and the punishment she's ready to deal out.

"Hell have no fury like a woman scorned!" 

Elesa barked, grabbing Shell by the collar and pinning her down to the ground with her seven-inch heels. A soft chuckle escapes her lips, from the lips of someone who is incredibly confident in their abilities. 

And so far, her confidence is paying off.

"What exactly are you after? I doubt even Charles would send you just to finish me off," Shell inquired with a harsh tone, feeling humiliated from the beatdown that was just dished out on her by a strange-looking stranger. Elesa didn't reply immediately at first, her eyes narrowed at Shell's questions. It was like she was considering wether to answer the young woman's question or not. 

"Of course, there's a chance you're not even a Regnum at all. I'm leaning towards that. Your fighting style, your outfit... The only thing that makes me wonder if you are somehow connected to the Regnum is the weapon and the way you talk. Are you stuck up? Is that weapon a replica?"

Elesa laughed. She just laughed at Shell revealing her thoughts on her. 'If only she knew', Elesa thought.

"You know, I find it quite amusing seeing you like this. Underneath my heel where the dirt belongs, rambling on as if you're trying to buy time before I take the place of death and decide where your soul weighs on the scales of Heaven. Not every talkative when you're doing fine in a battle, are you my dear?"

Her sour words struck a chord with Shell. She knew they were true. It was all because of one emotion that everyone could feel.

"_Fear..._ It's impressive what it does to human's minds and hearts, isn't it? First they're cocky, thinking the world is their oyster and they can take on every part of it. Then when someone shows them their place on the food chain, they wimper and cry, knowing what is to come. Not so big now are you, Charlotta?"

Enraged, Shell scavenged what was left of her willpower and pushed the woman away from her, lightning flickering around her right fist, ready to smash this woman's face right in. But there was one thing that must be asked first.

"How in the world do you know my name? I tell nobody that... Nobody at all!"









​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 12, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Romulus untied the large boat from the boat as he was luckly he caught a wind at this time of the day where they be going, they could make it before dark he hope. A new place finally Moro be happy to wonder around once again. He pulled open the sails that he just repaired and they were off going south. He was going to sail to somewhere tropical a change of senery for all of them atleast that what he hope. Moro felt the lurch as the boat moved away from the port. The silver wolf ran up the rungs and jump on Romulus back. Romulus growled as he did not flinched at all. The white wolf growled at the silver wolf.

"You two are going to fight, I will kick you off this boat." The two wolves settled down as he heard footsteps behind him. He know wo it was and know her smell as well.

"I will take over, you rebuild the ship as I wonder off again. About you rest."

"I have to keep my mind off crap, so don't worry to much about it."

"What was your first reaction to your lover?"

"Bull shit and that hows the happy relationship started and it how it ended."

"It never ended, did it. You still have that ring around your neck dog boy."

Romulus scrowled, grabbed her by the scroff of her coat and throw her overboard. Moro landed with a splash in the cold water as she swan upward. The silver wolf throw her a life preserver, Moro did not need anything she used the monkey tailsman to turn into a stingray and jump back on board. She turn back into a human as she shivers a bit and left Romulus alone for the rest of the trip. Romulus was happy to be let alone as she sailed by the Kurokasa village, glad that they did not attacked them as their large boat look like a pirates boat anyway. Romulus docked at the small town as it was late. Romulus was going to sleep on the ship as Moro tied up the boat at the dock and felt she was at a small riverside village. She went to get somefire wood as her wolves howled for the night and run around than being stuck on a boat.


----------



## Laix (Apr 12, 2012)

_Cael Nasaki_
_YOU HAVE NO IDEA_

 _If I'm honest... What I wanted to do right now was hug her. Just grab her and not let go, because it really felt like I'd lost a friend, and all I could do is try to hold on to the pieces that are left. But, she really has changed... There's no point in this at all. I should've just left her as soon as I saw those things of hers._

His arms spread a little as if to hug her, but the sight of her allies made him not bother. Her question still waited to be answered, and it didn't seem like she was going to just be Yomi again.

"You know what Yomi? Shit happened. A lot of really bad stuff happened to me. I lost my father, I lost my Clan, I've lost everything. That's changed me, made me more mature, less childish, much more serious about life. But the thing that you seem to not realise is we don't forget. We don't forget the memories we've made. We don't forget the promises that were there, or the things we shared. I didn't forget, but it seems you have..."

His head shot away from her, unable to bare gazing at her any longer. There was a sore lump in his throat and he just felt like utter crap. She was doing more harm then she thought.

"Or is it Yomi, that maybe you don't want to remember? Before you go asking me what happened over the years, ask yourself. It's obviously messed you up more then you think."


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2012)

*Yomi*
*Those Who Stroke The Fire
3 months ago*​A woman is a complex creature...

They want attention but give too much and they'll ignore you. They love bonding needed but at the same time want their independence. Something is contradicting to the female existence that men love. They challenge yet at the same time support, they could build a home with loving flames and crush that home at the same time with the same flame that made it from. She was all but at the same time one, a real woman commanded attention without really saying a word. When she walks into the room, her presences alone made men stop and stare.

A real woman acts shy but at the same time bold...

This is what a real woman is made of...

That was the lesson Juri taught Yomi during their trip across the sea and the same lesson Yomi repeated over and over again her head. Here in this foreign country she was not Yomi the blades man but Yomi the daughter of Juri, the next heir to the Moor house hold. That was also what she was taught in the carriage ride there, Yomi hair that was use to be in a high pony tail was cascaded out and flowed like a river. Juri smiled as she crossed her legs and smiled at the girl as she leaned on the carriage window.

"Beautiful, I wish you did this more often~" Juri purred at the girl causing Yomi to open her eyes, "You look like a real woman..."

Yomi smiled, "Wasn't that the idea?" she asked a small smirk went across her face,  "Isn't it...*mother*?"

Juri smiled, "Of course~ A woman touch is needed in this mission just don't forget what we are really here for."

Yomi brush her hair from her face and looked out of the carriage window, "Of course not."

The carriage finally came to a stop and Yomi took in the grand castle that was in front of her. It was painted in the most beautiful white and it stood out from the forest that it resided in. Almost like something out of a fairy tale, the white castles that the princesses always get carried off to. The place was lined up with guards in armor like Yomi never seen, they stood still as the carriage pulled up to the gate. 

"Heavily guarded I see..." Juri smiled as she looked at the guards

"This will just make it far more fun." Yomi said as she leaned back in her seat, "The heavier its guarded the better the items will be inside."

Juri smiled, "That is my girl~"

Soon the cart door open and the nice fresh breeze and light rushed at Yomi, stimulating her senses again. She smiled as Juri got out first with the help of the coachman,  and soon it was Yomi turn. 

As she took a deep breath, she reminded herself...

She was a real woman...She wasn't a samurai anymore...She wasn't a Minamoto, but a Moor..

And she was here to get what she wanted and more...

The coachman helped Yomi out of the cart revealing a black long dress with a wide open silt up her leg. The some of the guards gasped and stared at the young woman as she smiled their way. Her long black hair made the red lip stick pop, but what really made the men stop and stare was her sharp blue eyes.

_"Presenting Juri Moor and her daughter, Yomi Moor!"_ the coachman annouced

And now...

The game began​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2012)

*Takashi*​

" *Yawn*.....they are late "the spiky haired guy spoke to the air as he yawned again, his eyes half closed while lying on top of a boulder looking at the sky. His arms behind his head acting as a pillow. Down on the ground, a bunch of bones of animals which had no trace of meat left in them.

It has been three days since Takashi started to get back in shape his companions by pushing a strict training method on the three of them. At this point torture was better than all the things the ex-Aosuki forced them to do while he was attending his own businesses. In the minds of the trio the word "demon" while thinking about Takashi was something that they weren?t able to avoid in that moment. As the sun was rising above the head of the blue-haired young man, some voices took him out from his trance though only thing he did was to turn lazily in the direction the voices came from.

" AAHHH!!! I?m tired!! this is hell!! " a noisy shout coming from between the woods. Without a doubt Takashi recognized it as Toramizu?s voice. That kid couldn?t be more noisy.

" Aaah finally we finished. "this time Medaka was the one to speak as the trio reached up to were Takashi was slacking off. Apparently this were the _businesses_ he always attended to while they were training.

" Exhausted..."was all that came from Miina?s mouth as they looked at the red-eyed ninja who stared at them before yawning once again.

" *yawn* good, ya all finished it. I expected ya three to be here like an hour ago but I think it?s fine. "is what he told them, causing veins of anger to grow on the foreheads of the group." Anyway, someone cook the meal, I?m hungry. "he stated and pointed at a bunch of dead hares and a couple of wild boars. All of them were dead however there was no blood  spilled; apparently the teenager decided to kill them the easiest way by twisting the necks of the hares and by crushing the skull of the boars though the girls and the red-haired boy wondered how he manged to do so.

" mmm...Takashi-nii. "Tora called out to Takashi as the mentioned one just turned his head to look at his little pupil." what?s this? "he asked as he got near of the skeletons of wild beasts that were on the ground just some meters from the corpses of what would be their meal.

" That?s obviously a bear, isn?t it? "he spoke as if it was obvious. Of course everyone could tell that those bones belonged to a bear, two deers and a hare but the problem was why those rests were there. 

" No, No~ I think he wants to ask why are those bones here. They look just too clean as if not even a stain of blood was left....Maybe it was a wild animal~ "Medaka explained what Tora wanted to ask and also arrived to her own conclusion, however Takashi?s answer just crushed whatever weird theory they could have for the situation.

" Oh, that. I wanted a little snack so I went and hunted those down.  " he announced as if it were nothing.

_" Wait, a snack?! This is just a snack for him!? I heard from Medaka-nee he was a glutton but this... "_

" Snack..."Miina pronounced with a drop of sweat on her head while Medaka had no actual reaction. She knew how much the guy was able to eat and that indeed it had been months since he had time to enjoy his beloved food.

" It was tough, ya know? While looking for them a pack of wolves got in my way and tried to kill me so I had to knock them out. Then two bears attacked me and I let one of them to escape. Also I was only able to get two wild boars out of the bunch that attacked me. There sure are some pretty dangerous beasts around here. " he spoke before yawning again.

*" YOU ARE THE MOST DANGEROUS BEAST AROUND!!! "*was the collective thought of the group, including Medaka.
--------------------------
*30 minutes later*

Takashi was sleeping on the same place where he was found by his followers not long ago. The other three were eating peacefully though still amazed of how the crimson-eyed young man devoured a wild boar and three hares in a few minutes.

" Medaka-nee...Isn?t Takashi-nii kinda different? I mean he still calls us 'brats' and get angry for some things but isn?t him being too lazy and well, kinda cocky lately? " the one with amber colored eyes asked to the oldest female of the group who couldn?t do but smirk.

" Not at all. As you can see, Takashi is serious, sometimes intolerant and strong right? but he has also things he never let others to see unless he trusts in you. Even i don?t know what his true strength is like or about his past. But I?m fine with that, if we stay by his side we will get to know him completely some day, the only reason he is still taking care of us is because we are interesting for him and the fact that he started to act as his true self is because he started to trust in us. If we were like any common people out there, he wouldn?t be here with us. "

With that explanation, both kids smiled and looked at the sleeping guy before eating again.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2012)

*Zero
Playing With Fire Part II*

An ornate Viennese ball room? High ceilings with round portal arches with cream wall paper and 24 karat gold paint? Large crystal chandeliers hanging from the arched ceiling segments?. A beautiful dance floor carved from the finest agar trees takes up one half? Expensively patterned rugs from the East adorn another segment of the floor.  This room drips class and shouts decadence. In one of the world?s most exquisitely designed interiors a ghoul of a man hosts a party. The host of this party beckons for a young Knight to join him:

?Monsieur Masque my hear is not so good. As my esteemed guest would you please sit beside me sil vous plais mon ami.?



The man curled his handlebar moustache with one finger and raunchily rubbed a seat next to him. Zero tried his best not to look aghast as he was interrupted in the middle of his business proposal. Quite honestly he was mortified at the appearance of this Sir Longfellow LaRoche, with his bourbon stained dentures, his fat disgusting pudgy fingers looked like he had jerked off King Midas with amount of gold rings he had, and worst was the hungry eyes he looked at Zero with. Our masked Knight had half a mind to strike LaRoche so hard the brain damage would render him blind. However that wouldn?t be good for business so he refrained. With a dull gait and professional demeanor he moved next to the wealthy diplomat taking a chair beside him at the round table. As he was moving to sit down an usher stood at the top of the steps.

*?May I Present Ms. Yomi Moor!?*

With a bow the usher made way for her? Zero usually would ignore these introductions but fate would not allow him to ignore this one. A girl looking to be about his age had presented herself. The eyes of the party attendants were all drawn to her. She had an allure with her rose colored lips, her slightly tanned skin, and her eyes, they were downright electric. Zero was a teenage boy at heart and saying he was curious to see what lie underneath the seductively designed black dress, well understatement would be an understatement. He collected his jaw from the floor taking a seat by LaRoche, never taking his eye away from Yomi.

?Monsieur Masque mon ami, you were discussing this investment opportunity were you not??

_ ?Now he can hear?_

Zero turned his attention back to the disgusting deviant in front of him. A faux smile crossed his lips as he began to explain:

?Well you see Sir LaRoche, we have contracts in place but we need investors in order for operations to run at maximum efficiency. Our forecasts call for a 30% return on investment for someone such as yourself who would get in on the ground floor. Essentially you would subsidize operation and overhead costs while making a profit.?

The old man licked his lips as he looked at Zero up and down. His hand moving closer and closer to Zero?s, but the First Knight of Konoha tried to ignore it. He felt awkward and pissed that the eyes of a 60-year-old man with bad teeth and bad style were essentially undressing him.

?Well Monsieur Masque I do not see the need to invest in a private military company. I?ve made my money and fought my wars. Look at this room mon ami, I do not lust for money her her. I lust for something much of a much more carnal desire.?

His hand drifted atop Zero?s as he stared longingly at the masked teen. Zero was having a hard time not taking out his knife and cutting this man?s fingers, but he knew that he could not give up on this quite yet.

?Well consider this. If we were to strike up a business relationship other relationships can flourish.? 

Zero removed his hand from the man?s grasp as the music began to change. A young woman approached Zero and the Duke.

?Monsieur Zero forgive me for the unladylike intrusion but would you do me the honor of a dance. I hear you are quite light on your feet??

?Well milady I have a suggestion. I hear our host is quite the dancer in his hey day. If he would not mind I?d prefer to see his moves so I know if he can still hang with us young folk when it comes to breaking a sweat. They say you can tell a lot about a man by his dancing?? 

Zero flashed a come hither smile of his own at the old noble. The look seemed to invigorate the older man as he threw his napkin to the table and stood. He held his hand out and the young lady took it.

?Pay close attention mon ami for I accept your challenge.?

Zero breathed a sigh of relief as the Sir LaRoche went to the dance floor away from him. The experience was just as appalling as he thought it would be?

?Hmm??

Zero felt a tingling at the back of his skull but shrugged it off seeing no immediate danger besides PedoFellow. He searched around the room noticing the girl from earlier sitting by herself as the rest of her table was on the dance floor. Zero got to his feet and approached her:

?Oh dear!?

Zero put the back of his head to his forehand as if he were about to faint 

?Is the reason you?re not dancing that you?re still injured from your fall? Your fall from heaven that is.?

A cheeky grin exuding confidence crossed Zero?s countenance as he politely bowed to Yomi Moor.

?The name is Zero, Zero Enna. If bad lines don?t do a trick why don?t you help a guy out and tell him what it takes to get a dance.?​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 12, 2012)

*Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha Minami*

Ikki stroked Moro's hair gently and pressed her close against his chest.  His fingers strokes her creamy skin and he gently nipped and kissed her neck, his eyes closed.  "I love you, too, Moro-chan."  He smiled softly and pressed his lips to her forehead, before sitting up and getting out of bed.  He dressed in his pants and boots and walked over to the window, looking out at the moon.  Another cloaked figure appeared at the window, this one a woman.  Ikki frowned a bit as he opened the window.  "You know, you picked a really bad time."  "Aww, was wittwe Ikki-kun with his girlfriend?"  "Shut up, Leech-san."  He turned to Moro and smiled.  "Moro, this is a new member of Tengoku.  Her name is Seraphim."  The woman removed her hood and stood before Moro, smiling down at her gently.

*Spoiler*: __ 








"Hello, Moro-san.  Please, call me Sera."

Ikki sat on the bed next to Moro and crossed his arms, looking at Sera.  "So did you need something?  Why did you just show up unexpectedly?"  Sera reached into her cloak and got a scroll before tossing it to Ikki.  "Dossier for a potential member of Tengoku.  Cael Nasaki.  Pretty decent ninja, I believe he could aid our cause greatly."  Ikki unrolled the scroll and glanced at it, memorizing the name and the picture of the face.  He rolled it back up and nodded.  "Alright.  I'll find and contact him.  No problem.  Later, anyway.  As of right now, I'm a little busy."  Sera giggled and nodded, before waving to Moro and leaving through the window.


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2012)

*Yomi 
The One Who Stroke The Fire​*
Elegance

That was one way of describing the place, if it wasn't for her job she would stand in the room full of wonder. The place was lined up and done with beauties, all of them not cared for and unloved. Locked inside their glass case with no one that wore them, caressed them, used them like they were made for. Yomi neared the table as she watched everyone, so many people in one place no one would ever know what she was truthfully after. The young lady watched as people play instruments that she never even seen before.

But instead of being a little one in shock, she kept her composure with up most care..

She'll examine the beauties once the night fall. Yomi picked up one of the glass filled with red wine and sipped at it, the warm liquid made the girl shiver. It was a nice change from the sake she had at home, not as strong but the warmth was more of a tingling and lingering feeling than the sake. 

Yomi took note that even the glass was elegant, the golden tint around it with a golden bottom. Yomi smirked as she took another sip, this man clearly overly indulged in such things. Maybe with this type of money he indulged in passions as well. She smirked as she looked over at the host of this party.

He was with a boy with an iron mask...

What an interesting guest, wasn't the party suppose to be formal, but the boy was wearing a nice outfit. She continued looking as the host clearly made advances at the boy. Yomi let her mind wonder on the type of the indulgence that the man was involved in. 

Soon people moved away from the dance floor and the music stopped for a minute.

Yomi turned around with the sound of someone grabbing her attention, it was the boy with the mask face. Yomi chuckled at the boys lines before placing her glass done.












Once the music started Yomi only smiled as she made her way on the dance floor...

"Only thing the boy need to know is how to lead." she smiled a bit playfully 

The crowd watch as Yomi moved to the dance floor in sexy stride of some sort before turning around once she got to the middle. She moved beckoned Zero over with her finger before looking over her shoulder.

"Can you lead me...Zero?"


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Playing With Fire III*












Zero tilted his head to the side half surprised and half intrigued by the girl's forward invitation. He certainly was expecting to be dealing a much shier girl, it caused him to wonder just who was pursuing who. The girl moved with a very sexy gracefulness, her rear wiggling and inviting Zero to the dance floor, an invitation he would not decline. The Knight approached the floor taking powerful and deliberate steps as he followed her. He took her by the hand and decided from the onset he was going to show her a master-class introduction.

He draped his off arm around the flat of her back and pulled her in close, his hot breath blowing against the nape of her neck. Their fingers intertwined he loosened his grasp around her body and whipped his arm, sending Yomi spinning an arm length away. His eye meeting hers, his smile as wide as hers, and the same look of carnal curiosity. He spun her back into himself seamlessly wrapping his arm around hers, Zero pivoted pulling Yomi’s body around and over his as he pivoted again and spun her out once more. The move was breathtakingly complex as their bodies had to mold and fit in such a way they didn’t get stuck on each other. They had to be like a glove possessing perfect synergy.

“I don’t know Lady Moor, can I lead?”

The atmosphere around them was beginning to get steamier than a sauna. There was a strong masculine aura radiating from Zero, and a sultry seductiveness from Yomi. He let spun her into his body stepping to the side so they were now facing each other once more. They began to move instep with the music their heads moving in differing directions side to side, their hands breaking and coming back together in a rising and falling movement. Zero's movements long, strong, and commanding while Yomi was utilized much more finesse, graceful, and sexy movements. As the man in the dance it was important for Zero to hold his lines and keep mind of his footwork, for Yomi it was similar, she had to fit to his movements and look as graceful as possible. However her looks and the energy she gave, their was a sensual nature to even the most non-sexual of their movements. As they turned to stand side by side then came back in to face each other Zero turned his palms. Yomi jumped kicking the air with Zero holding her up in place, he moved her body from the right side of his body to the left moving backward as her leg wrapped around his body. Her back leg remained stiff as he dragged her across the floor, his grey eyes staring into her deep cerulean pools. 

“Not too shabby…”​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 12, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro pulled on her night gown as Sera left as she heard they would be looking or Cael she know him by voice but did not know him very well. She had a feeling that Ikki wanted to go another round as she heard a cough at the door, as Moro turned her head as her ears twitched. She wished to let her hair grow out just like Ikki's but had a feeling it would only end up being scorched. She sat up as Romulus walked acrossed the room.

"Atleast someone gave you medcine to help get that fever away. I find another member to joined Tengoku, his name is Shinkurou Kengo. By his rep, you only have to take a bath and do some sexy poses." Romulus pulled out the sexy picture of her three years ago in the desert. "I was going to sell it to someone for money for porn pictures."

Moro begin to blush, as Romulus left. "Sorry abput Romulus, sometimes he can be cold at sometimes. I hope he findes Sera, she could lighten him up a it. Last time I saw Cael he was at the port, who knows where he could be right now."" Finally they were alone once again, she pounced on Ikki kissing him as they went down on the bed. As she nip his earlope sucking on it gently near his neck. She kissed his shoulder making a heart shape hicky. Her hands started to roam Ikki's body again, as she suck on it wonderful strong body as she massaged his butt.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 12, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc​

_Noctis Ranen
_​









​
Those darkened eyes of the boy gave off that caliginous feeling, the feeling that proves danger in a sense. These eyes belonged to the incoming Noctis Ranen with his Weapon of Libra in hand. Prompto could tell the boy's different Nature being shown, completely different from before. 

"_He's not the same as before... What did Kaias do to him to make him this way??_"

Those words echoed through his mind. He saw those eyes representing Noctis's hatred, that same hatred he once felt before. But just thinking wouldn't help, he had to defend against the duckbutt headed boy. The blonde haired young man stood firm as his eyes began to glow Dark Cyan in which he activated his Lux Tenebras, the Kekkei Genkai that has the ability to slow the time around his Shards of Nox, surrounding the area, by at least 20%. 

His eyes weren't as strong as Kaias', meaning that he couldn't overpower Noctis's Surigan, flawing his foresight, but instead neutralize the playing field. Noctis would not be able to predict Prompto's attacks fast enough, and Prompto would not be able successfully land his strikes 20% faster without Noctis reacting. It was if both of their Kekkei Genkais were not even being used.

With this at thought, Prompto drew his Tanegashima rifle contained on his back. Instead of using his weapon as a gun, he used the other purpose his gun was specialized in. Suddenly a blade was revealed throughout the underlinings of his long barrel, now playing the role as a Sword. He gripped onto the handle tightly as both weapons collided at the last second. 

"Noct, I don't want to fight you! I don't know where you're gettin that I'm Kaias' underling from. But it pisses me off just from even thinking that!"

"_Stop acting like you don't know! You both have the same eyes! Your clan was known for acting against the Ranen clan... You're just the leftovers that still plan on opposing us! Thats my reason to kill you. After that, I'll be going after your superior. Anyone who stands in my way will perish by my hands!_"

Both were struggling on overpowering the opposing weapon, as both gritted their teeth to win. Prompto could obviously tell that the boy was misunderstanding the whole situation. But he never understood why he was eager to go after that demonic man. 

Both had jumped back, seeing how they were staying on equal bounds through that clash. 

"I guess it's gonna be tough to reason with yah. Alright then, I'll beat the crap out of you first, and show you that I'm not joking about the things I said. I have no idea why you're acting this way or what Kaias did to manipulate your mind, but I'm not gonna let you chase after him. I have my reasons as well."

As his eye's glowed the colour Dark Cyan even more brightly, he charged towards Noctis with his bladed weapon forward. In response, Noctis materialized his Weapon of Capricorn only to hurl it towards Prompto. 

"_Then, I'm not going to hold back. You're a threat to us Ranens. So killing you would only resolve this matter..._"

In sight of the incoming weapon, Prompto smirked as he charged a large amount of chakra into his tanegashima rifle, and fired a Sphere of Fire upwards. From observing Noctis's fighting previously, he noticed that the Weapon of Capricorn has the ability to attract itself to large amounts of chakra. From this, the incoming weapon directed it's attention towards the Sphere of Fire, therefore completely missing the wanted target.

The knowledge that Prompto possessed was from his observations. Noctis couldn't help but grumble to his counter. Violently charging lightning release into his blade, Noctis dashed once more, but this time with an intent to kill.

"You don't get it Noct... I don't plan to die, Not before taking Kaias out and saving my sister. I failed to protect her from him, but now Im going to make up for my mistakes... By proving myself that I can protect someone!" 

These words sounded familiar to Noctis as he was charging. Somewhere deep within that hatred, his true path was calling out to him. The path that he set to save himself from this hatred. Those same words from his mother once again repeated.

"_Protect your own and those you care about._"

Prompto had walked down that path, the path that Noctis recently ignored. What had gotten through his mind.... He didn't know. His hatred controlled his priorities for him, and he felt like he was doing the right thing. But thinking that, he couldn't stop now... He didn't want his mother to die without the thought to avenge her. But however deeply thinking this distracted Noctis for a moment slightly delaying his movements.

"I'm going to keep my word, and do what I have to do. I'll protect those I care about first, before I move on. If I can't do that, I might as well die!"

The young blonde haired man took this chance and raised his left fist. Seeing this, Noctis blindly swung his electric charged blade downwards at the last second. Tilting his body towards the side, Prompto avoided the horizontal swing, leaving himself open to any coming attack. However, Prompto clenched his fist, and smashed it into Noctis's unguarded face.

"_Gah!_"

Pain surged through his face, not only that something else happened. He was starting to realize what Prompto was trying to tell him. When he looked into his eyes he saw himself, not some coldblooded person. As he fell to the ground flat, he could see the darkened skies slowly disappearing, only to be erased by the incoming rays of light from the Sun.

A person approached him from above. It was hard to see from the light blinding his eyes. He held a rifle to his side, which he then stuck it out towards the boy's forehead. The tip of the blade sticking out from the gun barely touched Noctis's forehead.

"_Why are you doing this to me.... why don't you let me take revenge for my mothers death?!_"

Barking at the Blonde haired youth, Prompto realized his intentions. He could only think that Kaias took his mother's life and his concern because of that. 

"Revenge? Is that what you're going on about? Noct, It's best not to take revenge and-"

"*And what?! Let my mother's death be meaningless? Like she never even existed?! You don't understand the pain I felt when she was gone. You never lived in my past, what makes you think you can stop me from killing the person that stole my happiness away from me!*"


The grim look on Prompto's face looked down about the boy. He was reminded of the way he used to think once. But not anymore, he left his path of hatred long ago to protect the ones around him.

"Actually Noct... I do feel for you. That's because I've been through that pain before and man was it lame. The very same man you're after killed my only parent. My father... But not only that, he stole my sister from me as well. Seeing the blood drip from my father's chest was not pretty at all but life scarring. I used to think like you after that, but soon afterwards I realized that if I keep sitting on my ass and crying, I'm not gonna get anything done. I vowed to rescue my sister and avenge my father that day, but at the same time live my life onwards."

With that, Noctis lost the urge to want to kill him. His eyes started to clear up, that intent for murder was lessening and his redemption of his ideals was coming back.

"_... My mother was everything to me... I just couldn't resist my hatred taking me over when I found out that man was the reason for her death... I just felt like doing something to resolve it...._"

Prompto lifted his gun, ready to stab Noctis through his forehead. 

"Well, that's your fault right?"

The boy closed his eyes facing and accepting his coming death, halting from continuing any further in walking down his abandoned path. Prompto lunged the bladed gun down to finish what he planned to do. 

*SHING!*

The existence of the boy ceased from that point onwards.








Or it was expected to be. 

In reality, no drip of blood was seen, in fact, no fatal injury was given. The one known as Noctis Ranen, was far from death. The bladed gun that was supposedly to strike and kill him was struck into the earth beside him instead of his temple. Opening his eyes, he saw the welcoming hand of the smiling blonde youth. 

"People make mistakes, but it doesn't mean they don't deserve a second shot. But from this day on, we're gonna work together to take Kaias down."

The Ranen Prince was shocked to see this person he threatened forgive him. If it were anyone else, they wouldn't have hesitated to take the opportunity to kill him.

"_But why...._"


"Whaddya mean why? Aren't we buds? We gotta help each other right?"

He hadn't met him until not too long ago, but he strangely considers Noctis as a friend. Despite the odd circumstances, Noctis grabbed a hold of his hand. A bond between them was felt. They both had promised to help each other with their common goal from that point. 

"Come on, the others are probably wondering where you went."

"_Right..._"

Lifting Noctis up by firmly gripping onto his cleansed hands, they had walked together as friends for the first time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo*​
Seriously, this isn?t fun. I have been walking for three days straight now under this horrible weather...It?s so damn hot!! So hot, so hot, so hot! I feel I will die if I walk for like three hours more and guess what, it?s already night but this weather is just too shitty. Anyway, the weather isn?t the worst part, there?s something even crueler and that is: The lack of beautiful women. In these three days I have been walking without a single lady at sight and just the day before, just when I thought I had found a good town which could provide me of my beautiful women, i found out that only geezers and old hags lived there. It was so frustrating I wanna die.

As I followed my path, a building came to my sight. If the luck is by my side at this point, I will be able to find water, women and a comfortable place to take a good nap, thing that I haven?t done in like...well, a lot of time. Hoping for such a thing, my feet led me towards the building which I noticed it to be an inn as soon as I got in front of it. Before I could step inside, a young lady - who strangely didn?t catch my attention at all - asked me if i wanted to rest in the place her voice was a little off and she was acting a little strange, probably because of the mask I?m wearing. I couldn?t deny that I wanted some relaxation, I mean, Do you know how hard it is to sleep all the time on the ground or on the branch of a tree? It kills your back!

As she was explaining something I didn?t even bothered to listen too, she asked me if I was friends with the people that in that moment were in a certain room. It caught my interest, maybe I could find something about Raku? Without thinking it twice, I asked her to lead me to said room. As soon as we arrived she disappeared, more like she ran away. Am I really that scary while using this? without even knocking I entered the room and...

What I saw was just this. A long haired guy was near the window while a girl was halfnaked  in the bed. A shadow left as soon as I entered but i could swear I saw some boobs moving there. However the thing was that I knew the guy inside the room. Damn as if I couldn?t know him! He is my pal - even if he denies it - his hair was a bit longer than what i remember but he still has the same kind of aura around him. Think he will recognize me because of the mask, I have been wearing this for a couple of years now. Suddenly they started to do something weird...

" Woah, woah. Isn?t that Ikki!? " i exclaimed although my voice was still calm. Instantly my eyes got fixed on the girl who was looking at me with confused eyes and well, I couldn?t resist. Immediately i took the hand of the girl and kissed it, yes without taking my mask off.

" Sorry miss but could you let me tou- "


----------



## Bringer (Apr 12, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*


Fugetsu eyes opened wide. He grabbed his neck where Alucard had injected the serum. The pain was back! Fugetsu was sweating again. He could make out what the blonde hair was saying while his screams of pain and when he slowly blacked out. She said it killed me! But....I lived! So that means the experiment successful! So what....what did it do!

"Gaaaaah!!!"

Fugetsu rolled off his wooden bed! He was safe now. In the Senju clan. But he could not stay! He did not plan to! He loved the Senju clan with his heart. And even respected the Uchiha clan more then he did when he wanted it destruction. Both clans were his family in a way. Even though he has never actually lived in the Uchiha clan he would protect it. Only when they were innocent! And he would always choose the Senju before the Uchiha.


Fugetsu got him self up still putting lots of stregnth and pressure on his neck. The pain was killing him! He began walking out. Good thing he did not have any valuable items in this house. Fugetsu punched the door down. Outside the beautiful full moon was out. Illuminating the jet black skies. As jet black as his hair. Fugetsu stretched. He had to leave now.

A cold breeze flew past Fugetsu. Despite his opened coat no T shirt outfit he was not cold. But after exiting the Senju gates the cold breeze got stronger. He slightly hugged him self. And shivered. He then placed his arms around his neck and began walking like he would usually do. He was going North. Deep deep north. He did not know why. But something was drawing him there. He did not know why.

Fugetsu sighed. He began walking north. The environment began changing. The lush green grass that the cold wind was flowing making it rock back and forth became still. The grass was had frost all over it. He began hugging him self shivering. He was freezing now. After a hour his movements slowed down and he was walking through snow. Small and slowly snow drops began falling on the snowy grounds.

Suddenly Fugetsu saw a snowy forest. Surprisingly the cold did not effect its color. It was a deep dark green leaves and grass. But sadly the trees and most of the grass was covered by snow. Though from Fugetsu knowledge.....if he had any! He knew animals liked forests. So why not go haunting for food. And find a cave as well! Fugetsu did a giant leap!

Such a feat could only be done with someone with great stregnth. He landed right in the middle of the forest. First Fugetsu would need some firewood! Fugetsu quickly used his stregnth to kick down a tree! He smiled. Check! Next food! Fugetsu looked in circles. No animals around! But a cave. Fugetsu spit on both his hands and rubbed them together.

He then dragged the tree towards the cave. With his stregnth it was not that hard. The only thing making it hard was the damn snow! But finally Fugetsu was able to get the job done. Fugetsu walked in the cave! He needed some warmth before his fucking toes fall off! He dragged in the tree inside the cave flat down so it could fit. But sadly the top could not fit.

*Roar!*

"Hmm something tells me that I disturbed a bear during hibernation."

Fugetsu turned around as a giant bear charged him. Fugetsu smiled! He charged at it. There was lots of sounds of struggling. Lots of screaming. Lots of destruction. Poor bear! As 40 minutes was passed Fugetsu was rubbing large pieces of wood,stone together. Finally he got a spark and a fire lit up! He used leaves and twigs to fuel the fire.

After 30 minutes Fugetsu was laying down satisfied. Thick layer of fur was used for warmth for him. He had just gotten a good meal as he ate the bear and kept its fur. He had a tooth pick he made with his wood release. He then laid back using his arms as a pillow. And relaxed as he drifted off in slumber.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 12, 2012)

_*Shizune Rousha*_
_~A Cry on Deaf Ears~

_Shizune was utterly shocked at what Dou had done. He signed to her, but not only that, he signed to her, her name. It was strange to see, no one had ever took the time to learn to speak with her they just always figured passing notes was extremely easy. She tried to manage a smile, but couldn't not in this situation. The gratitude's and reuniting would have to come afterwards, as they had a whole other problem on their hands, and it was staring straight at them.

The platinum haired mans mouth opened widely, almost ecstatically. It almost made Shizune wonder what in the world he was saying, to act so proud and crazy like. In the end however it didn't matter, as the kids intent had been as clear as grass is green. After some strange failed attempt at attacking, he then quickly acted once again, by charging straight towards the two. Barley seeing the kid coming towards her, he flanneled his strange looking blades all in the air. She wasn't exactly sure how Dou was going to deal with this, assuming that he wasn't as fast as her, let alone this new comer. Hell she wasn't even sure she could react quickly enough.

Shizune dodged the blade as best as she could, but the movement was so quick she wasn't sure whether the strangely shaped object had made contact or not. The man quickly caught his pair of scissors, shutting them forcefully. Once complete a few locks of hair fell to the ground, and with it, a couple drops of bloods. Shizune quickly reached upwards to touch her cheek, and there she found a slight incision, he had definitely hit. With a bit of anger in her eyes she slowly looked back over to Dou.

He didn't look damaged anywhere, perhaps the knives completely missed him, who knew? Well she wasn't going to wait around and see what else this man would do. She pulled her fan out from behind her back, swinging it around herself to create a dust cloud, just enough to block the sight of her attacker. She was disappointed that it hadn't been big enough to surround Dou as well, but she had to make due for the moment. Following she tossed her fan into the air, which had swung her kama out from it's hold on her side. 

Grabbing the chain, she brought the fan back down from it's aerial pursuit, catching the fan's handle with her left hand. She threw her kama out of the giant puff of smoke, aiming to where the silver haired man had been previously. Quickly, jumping into the air she twisted her fan under her, and pumped wind chakra out, to boost her into the air. She was sent quickly through the sky for a few seconds, and she took that time to observe her surroundings.

As she thought would happen, her kama missed, and had placed itself into a tree behind where the man had been previously standing. But if that had been the case, where was this masked man now? Her eyes quickly scanned the battle field before she took note of where he had stood ground now. He was farther from her than before, but he had been behind Dou, swinging his strange looking scissors even crazier than before. She bounced off a tree and landed back onto the ground, before turning heel and running back towards where the two had been fighting. She pulled on her chain, forcing the kama to come racing back to her, as she hoped nothing bad happened in the brief moment it would take to resume her spot in the fight.​


----------



## Kei (Apr 12, 2012)

SoulTaker said:


> *Zero Enna
> Playing With Fire III*
> ?Not too shabby??​


*Yomi 
The One Who Stroke The Flames​*
Was she seriously out of breath?

Yomi looked into the eyes of the man who held her, their heavy breathing connected their chest for a minute or two. The silence of the room was heavy as the music ended right on cue. Yomi smiled a bit as she pulled herself up and a loud round of applause came from the crowd. Yomi began to slowly move away, her hands slowly glided down from his arm to his hand  before letting go. All at the same time, she didn't not even once look away from him.

"Not too shabby yourself Sir Zero." she said as she finally let go of his hand and turned away from him, Juri was giving her a signal that was time to turn into the night. 

Yomi turned back to Zero, "Well maybe we can get to dance another night good sir." she said before turning away from him and going towards Juri who was waiting for her.

It was good that she was leaving him, because such a man should not be around her. That whole mascaline aura made her almost want to turn around and see what else he could do.

But a true lady doesn't chase, she is the one who gets chased...

She smirked a bit, what an interesting chase this might come out to be~

---

_*Midnight​*_
In the cold night under the full moon, when no one was awake. Something was stirring the shadows, the guards that lined up along the castles walls were taking a bit of a cat nap. And those that were inside protecting the jewels and the prize that a certain person really had their eyes on. That certain person lurked in the shadows before dropping down gracefully,landing with a slight thud.

The guards turned around and saw the feminine figure that was in a type of black leather body suit. 

They stared at the woman in the body suit for a minute for because every curve and slenderness was emphasized. As she neared them revealing on a nice little smirk on her face as a mask covered everything else. 

_"Put your hands where we can see them!"_ one of them yelled

Yomi smiled a bit as she neared them and instantly stop, making them jump.

_"Put your hands behind your back!"_ the same one continued and the smirk only grew

_"Oooo~"_ she purred,_"Kinky~ Like this?"_

Yomi bend over a bit placing her hands on her knees before running them up her body slowly allowing the leather to make contact with the skin underneath. As her hands got to her stomach, it was clear that she wasn't wearing anything underneath it. 

The guards caught their breath as she ran her hands up her breast before reaching her neck then placed them behind her head.

_"Ah...Ah..."_ the guards began to stutter

Yomi smirked before she leaned down and pounced on one them shocking the others. As they got prepared for an attack, she was way to fast and took them all down with ease.  She leaned back up and stretched her body a bit...

"Boorrinng~" she purred before going up one of the glass, "Nothing separates a girl from what she wants."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 12, 2012)

_*Itsuki "Ikki" Uchiha Minami*_

Ikki rose from the bed slowly, a gleam in his eyes.  Killer intent poured off of his bed as a wide, sadistic smile crossed his face.  He reached to the pouch on the ground and retrieved a kunai blade, holding it next to his face.  The moonlight glinted menacingly off of it.  He slowly crossed the room with slow, deliberate steps.  He top button of his pants was undone, as the pervert had entered at the worst possible time.  Ikki had finally lost his virginity, and it was with the woman he loved.  Not only that, he was about to get seconds when this idiot had interrupted.  His lips parted, a low, rattling breath escaping his lungs.

"Shinkurouuu...."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 12, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

To Moro that was quick the guy she was looking for came to them, Ikki had slamed a open palmed at Shinkurou after he kissed her hand and had a feelng he wanted to touch her breasts. This guy walked in on the wrong time as they were going to have sex again. "I am going to go take a warm bath, I be back later. Ikki try not to kill him. We need him later for Tengoku." She had a feeling she was going to heal after his beaten anyway. She slipped into the bathroom as she took off her nightgown and took a warm bath, she blushed thinking about Ikki as she washed up quickly and got dressed in her kimono. She should get a bigger sized kimono as it showed off her curves at ever angle and a little cleavage as well. She looked in the mirror as she waited for Shinkurou screams ringed through her ears.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 12, 2012)

*Sadao*

Coming to the entrance to a tucked away cavern, Sadao cautiously entered. Suddenly his feet became frozen in place as a number of shinobi exploded from stalagmites and stalactites. Gripping blades and such. "Oh, it's you Sadao...release him." Jumping form his perch, a man about his age walked up and placed his hand onto Sadao's shoulder. "We've been expecting some company, and we're quite frankly surprised your here."

Felling the pressure on his feet release, Sadao walked with his friend into the cavern. "So, who were you expecting?" "There's another clan pressuring us to join them or die. Well, you know the elders. We can't do a damn thing and hunkering down is the best option." "I have a proposal for the elders. I've heard rumors there is a "village" out there, with supposedly a massive army." "Aww man. Even there was, we're not going to do a damn thing. You know that. Plus, they won't listen to a damn thing you say since..you know."

Letting out a small sigh, Sadao reach up and rubbed his forehead. "I know..the real reason I came here is." Stopping, he turned towards the man next to him. "I need to at least do more to prove myself in the Uzumaki clan and..I need to know who's with me if things don't pan out here."

"Sadao..are you saying that you want to stage a coup?!" "Fuck no. I'm saying if everything goes wrong, I need to know that I could get away at least some people to safety. I don't know where yet, but when I find out. I'll let you know."

"Alright, I'm going to take off Red. You do what you can here." Red's eyes darted away from Sadao, then back towards him as he was leaving. Slowly, his eyes drifted towards the ground as he thought about what Sadao said. A twinge of distrust gleamed in his facial expression, but he shook it off as he walked deeper into the cavern.


*hours later*


Rolling up a scroll, Sadao handed it over to his grand father. "Make sure this gets there in one piece. I've got some things I have to take care of." Exiting the make shift tent, Sadao walked out onto some nearby sand dunes and looked out at a small boat that was being constantly rocked by the incoming waves. "First thing's first. I need to find a place." Strolling across the sand, Sadao pulled out the stake for which the boat was anchored to. Pushing it out into the shallow waters, he then jumped in and began to paddle out into the ocean.

Looking at the Sun, he got his barrings and paddled out into even deeper ocean.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo*​
Minutes after my small flirting attempt, I was just there lying on the floor of the room where my pal and Moro - the girl i met together with Itsuki some time ago - lost their purity and if my thoughts aren?t wrong, wher ethey planned to finish it brutally the whole night without leaving any trace of it. Damn, I?m such an idiot. I could have waited and just watch from behind the door! But no, I had to go in and screw it up. though Moro-chan grew up in a way that....Well, whatever. The thing now is that i am half-dead on a dirty floor,actually I lost consciousness like five minutes ago and just now am regaining it.

My head and face hurts, apparently I?m bleeding but my mask seems to be intact. How does he do it?! he hit  me in the face without taking my mask off!! not only that, I feel a pain in...in my...my butt!!! no, no, no,no it can?t be, I can?t accept it! I just can?t! don?t tell me...please God, if you exist, please tell me that i?m wrong! " Tell me that this degenerate didn?t take my first time!!! " I shouted as Ikki looked at me disgusted. Is it my fault to think like this? Is it my fault to try to flirt with my friend?s girlfriend?!....okay! it?s my fault, but i didn?t deserve this...

Before wringing more in my agony, I led my hand to my butt where I found a kunai stuck. The tension in my mind was gone as soon as I realized that nothing happened. Then I sat on the floor as my face became normal again only to stand up.

" You are just so violent. I was trying to gtreet my beloved friends and you greet me this way. "I complained as we went searching for Moro. It was not fair...not in the slightest....Why can?t I get a girlfriend!?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Playing With Fire IV*

Zero retired to his quarters in the Longfellow estate. His room was rather spacious with a nice soft bed as though it was perfectly molded to his body. Many inquiring minds wondered if he slept with the mask and truth be told there were times he did, but the most part he did not. Disrobing to his civvies he jumped into his comfortable bed. He knew that he was not going to be getting the investment money from that charlatan, Longfellow LaRoche, not without the kind of persuasion men in power usually received from woman.

However his mind was not on that failure, he found himself thinking back to his fleeting dalliance with that Yomi girl. He had been made to learn the ways of a gentleman and to attend to these snooze fest parties. Girls were usually simple and fell at his feet not providing any real challenge. He was allowed to be as charmingly off kilter as possible, he had never met a girl on his travels quite like that girl, this Yomi was the closest thing to a woman with half a brain he had met in a while. She could move as well and the old adage about women who could dance, or did that only apply to men?

*KNOCK KNOCK*

?Sacrebleu!!! Monsieur Masque sil vous plais!!?

Zero?s thoughts were interrupted and he was none too happy to hear the plight of Sir Longfellow LaRoche. He was not sure if this was another advance by the old man but he was most definitely not curious to find out. He would be on his way the next day and would never have to see this reprobate again.

?Zero sil vous plais. The situation ees urgent.?

That was the first time that LaRoche had referred to him as Zero and their was a great dread in his voice that signaled that this was not some kind of ploy to get into Zero?s room. Zero went for his mask, putting it on, it had been quite sometime since anyone had seen his face? He thought about answering the door but then remembered he was not wearing pants, he did not want the slightest hint of a flirtation with the deviant, not only that he did not want to be looked at like Sunday dinner. With blurring movements he put on his uniform before going to the door where the Duke had been knocking persistently.

?Mon ami, something terribles has happened. Someone is trying to steal my jewels. My guards are no matches for the thief.?

Zero stood with his arms crossed at the doorway quite uninterested he turned his back to the older gentleman. A smile crossed his lips as he thought of how to best leverage this situation.

?Well it?s going to cost you sir. You?re not a partner so I can?t be going and offering out free service. You see things like protection are a commodity and well quid pro quo, no such thing as a free lunch, whatever saying your people have to show that nothing is free.?

?But I gave you room, board, I fed you, I was goin?.?

Zero turned round a very threatening look on his face causing LaRoche to shut his mouth mid-sentence.

?You pay or you get out and let me sleep. If I don?t sleep I get angry and murdery. You wouldn?t like me murdery, Sir LaRoche, I tend to you know murder. You know my reputation around this continent, and you know I am the apprentice to High Lord Imperial Uchiha Rakiyo??

?250,000 Ryo cash and upfront. If you stop her then I?ll donate to the start up of the business contract.?

?10% interest rate. No negotiations.?

The older man stared Zero down; dejected but realizing he needed him in order to make sure a large portion of his assets were not stolen from him this night.

?Fi--?

The old man was cut off as he spoke as Zero held one of his iron butterflies to the man?s throat. Having procured his cooperation there was no need to keep up the act. He nicked him drawing blood.

?You?re a creepy old man who I should kill on the principle of being the lowest life form I?ve ever come across. I look at you and I see a filthy little pig that needs to be sliced and diced. Slice and dice. Habachi?d. Dismemebered. Hacked n slashed. Starting with the pinkie toe, down the line then section by section of your foot. However I?m a reasonable guy. If I so much as feel you?re looking at me with those hungry eyes, I?ll start going snikt snikt.?

With that Zero disappeared from sight headed to the intruder. His Spidey Sense tingling the closer he got to her. He saw the leather clad maiden dismantling a whole battalion of security.

?And another one gone and another one gone, another one bites the dust. Another one bites the dust. Tired of taking on nameless NPC fodder guards? Feel up to fighting someone with a name, feel like fighting a Knight named Zero?

Zero crooned as he approached the battlefield, arms crossed.

?Since I?m a gentleman I?ll even let you have the first move. Fair Warning. I play rough girly.?​


----------



## Kei (Apr 13, 2012)

*Yomi 
The One Who Strokes The Flames*​
Yomi was putting jewelry into the bags like she was a child at a festival allowed to get anything she wanted. They fell into the bag one by one, and soon she got to the big things. The huge gems that were the rarest of the rare. She stroked the glass as she used a little knife to cut a hole into the glass and reach in and pull out the red blood gem that was from another land.

"Beautiful~" she purred before she felt a heated gaze on her back, she quickly turned around and was greeted with the same face, or mask from earlier tonight. 

The luck she had tonight was just so good~

Yomi turned around, the bag on her hip as she placed her right hand on the side of her hip. She wondered if he knew who she was behind her mask? Well did it matter? Yomi smirked, this was a good enough time to pay him back for the whole dance thing that happened between them.

"Oh Mr. Knight?" she said as she placed her hands in front of her like she was being cuffed, "Are you here to arrest me and throw me in the slammer?"

She only smiled before moving back, "How about you mosey on along and let a woman back to her job darling? *Kids *shouldn't be up so late at night, it bad for their health."


Yomi turned around but she quickly did some hand signs, and placed her invisible barriers around her. She wasn't stupid, and she wasn't so crazy to let him go for her so freely. Then she ended up arrested but it was going to be fun.

It'll be fun seeing him try to even touch her~


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 13, 2012)

*Zero Enna 
Playing With Fire V*

Zero continued to walk toward the girl, their was no immediate urgency in his approach if anything he was very nonchalant. It was a psychological ploy more so than something born of hackneyed confidence. He had come to value the battle of the mind as much as the battle of the fist. He noticed the girl in the catsuit begin to seal, he had invited her to make the first move and their was no immediate effect to be seen. 

"Pretty anti-climatic, granny. Is it past your bedtime? The body knows what the mind doesn't sometimes. I was expecting you to throw the first punch, but putting fate in a fickle creature like a woman well that is the folly of man. Especially when that women is a thief." 

As Zero finished throwing barbs at the burglar he decided it was time to throw pointed objects that could draw blood. He unfolded his arms producing two of his iron butterflies from his sleeves. He proceeded to nimbly move the blades around his digits folding and unfolding them a seemingly playfully toothy smirk on his face. This smirk wasn't dangerous just because of the hypnotically charming smile, no it belied the danger of this Knight's skill with the blade.  He crossed his arms in an X pattern sending the blades on a path to the cat burglar, she didn't move didn't even appear to react. Zero turned his back to her confident in his victory...

"Direct blow...missio..."

*SHINK*

Zero felt a sensation at the back base of his head, the type of sensation that told him when danger was nigh. He ducked down watching as his knives flew over his head at an even greater speed than what they were thrown with. The Knight turned his head back to the catwoman who now had a smug smile of her own on her face. Without a word he disappeared from sight.

In the span of a few hundred milliseconds he had taken off running from his seated position, not so much as a sound or a blur betraying his step. His feet shredded the distance between himself and Yomi, at this intense rate of speed Zero cocked his fist back and fired.

*BOOM*

The young knight was thrust backward by the recoil of his punch hitting an imperceptible barrier of considerable power. It had to be strong to survive a punch coming in at the speed of sound and due to the law of action-reaction he was sent backward at astounding velocity. Zero skipped along the ground going through a wall made of bedrock. The young Knight wasted no time recovering heading straight back to the girl.

"That's a nice little shield you've got there. But you should know I possess a sword that can cut through anything."

The young Knight held his right arm down with his left hand, his palm facing upward, he didn't want to use it this soon but he didn't like getting thrown into a brick wall either. He focused intently as he began to gather chakra to his right palm, it began to spark as a tiny blue orb began to take shape. The intensity of the orb grew and with it volts of electricity began to cascade around it, the chirping of one thousand birds could be heard throughout the corridor. This technique was no longer as effective as it once was, he would find that his vision tunneled, but with the Supaida Nen that effect was mitigated somewhat. He couldn't use this jutsu as frequently but this girl was providing him a good opportunity...

"I'm suppose to say a cliche that is meant to warn you that you should give up now, but doing that would ruin my fun. When I make a fourth hole in you I'll be sure to spare your endowed assets..." 

Zero disappeared again but this time his path was clear and predictable as he dragged his electrified palm across the ground, tearing up the expensive agar wooded floor. He vaulted up into the air as he brought his palm back before thrusting it forward into the barrier at Yomi.

*CHIDORI*​


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 13, 2012)

_*Itsuki Ikki
Uchiha Minami*_
LT - Kakuuden​
"Hey, kid."

The boy in the empty room looked up at the person who had entered.  The room was bland, painted a fading white color, and the walls had several cracks in them.  They were made of stone with a sloppily cut square window.  The window was too small for one to crawl out of.  Just big enough to allow in air and a vision of the sky.  A sick reminder of the freedom the inhabitants of the room would never again taste.  In the center of the room was a small stack of hay which served a dual purpose as bed and throne for the boy who inhabited the room.  He had wild, jet-black hair that extended just to his shoulders.  Electric blue eyes peered out from behind the messy, unkempt strands of hair that fell over his face.  His chapped, pale lips parted slowly.

"What."

The bald man who stood at the door folded his arms.  He kept distance from the boy, looked at him the way one would look at a wild animal.  He poorly masked his fear with a scowl.  "You've got a fight coming up."  The boy did not break his stare.  Not to look around, not to nod.  Not even to blink.  "Reward?"  "Bread and water for the next week."  The boy rose.  This was good.  It had been three days since he last ate and one since he had last had any water.  It was easy to remember those kind of things in this place.  "Move."  He pushed past the man, not seeing a need to even look at him at this point.  He was headed to the arena.  

The boy didn't have much in the way of dress.  No shirt, dingy handwraps stained with what could only be blood, and loose-fitting gray pants with a worn-down sash keeping them tied to his waist.  He was barefoot and had wraps around his feet, ankles, and the lower half of his shins, once again stained with blood.  He stepped into the caged-off arena where his opponent was waiting for him.  A large bear of a man, covered in deep brown hair.  He had a crazed look in his eyes and had blood and bits of flesh in his beard.  He reeked of sweat, alcohol, and decay.  When the caged door closed behind the boy the roar of the crowd was deafening.

The monstrous man charged at him, hands raised, and attempted to crush him in a bear hug.  The boy immediately leaped and was in the air above the man, his head in between his hands.  The boy spun and twisted the man's head around, snapping his neck and instantly ending his life.  He fell to the ground with a thump and the crowd became hushed.  Suddenly, the voice known only to the boy as the "Announcer," boomed out over the crowd.  "Now!  Round two!"  The door opened and a man with a chain wrapped around his neck walked in.  The chain went around his neck and dangled to the floor, dragging as he walked.  At the end of the chain was a dagger blade.  The man had no arms.  It didn't take long to figure out how he was going to use the dagger.  He began to move his body in rapid, strange patterns, swinging the chain and blade around dangerously.  The boy caught the chain and wrapped it around his arm before leaping behind the man and using his back as a pedestal.  He yanked hard, strangling the man to death with his own chain.  Once again the crowd quieted almost immediately.

The boy released the chain and the man fell to the ground, dead.  He stood on the dead man's back and rose a fist, eliciting a roar from the crowd.  The boys name was Itsuki "Ikki" Minami.  And he was the number one competitor in an underground, ruthless, no-holds-barred fight club.


----------



## Burke (Apr 13, 2012)

*Lineage of Dou*  

_Coming storm_​
Dou stood readied as fate seemingly allowed for a battle to break out upon his reunion with Shizune. He could not get over the fact that some sort of series of events lead Dou to the exact time and place that Shizune needed him most. Dou contemplated these thoughts as Zeros knives melded through his body, and thudded harmlessly on the ever dampening forest floor. For the moment, Dou could only look on and observe Shizunes first actions.

It literally goes unsaid that Dou was impressed with how quickly Shizune attuned herself to this fight. The more Dou thought about how graceful her movements flowed and how poerful her strikes seemed, the more he realized that this was the first time he has seen her in a real battle situation. However, this would also be the first time Dou could show his true potential and his true lineage to others.

Shizune had laid down dust as the half masked man launched himself at her once more. She sustaine minor injury as she unleashed a blind attack and launched herself into the air via her wind jutsu. Dou was glad that he got to see her in action like this; he reveled in the apparently new elemental type jutsu she displayed. However, he did not have long as the crazed man moved wildly yet precisely towards him.

Dou readied his staff in one hand and brought his other arm infront of him as the dust quickly dissipated due to the now near torrential downpour. Zero leaped foward spouting similar madness as before as he slashed his weapons about, growing ever nearer to Dou when instantly, the man appeared infront of him.

He swung in as Dou reflected with his staff. Another swing as Dou moved to the side. Another blade edge came from the side as Dou grabbed the staff with both hands and reflected it away. Another slice from the other side came as Dou spun the staff quickly and deflected that movement. This was followed by a crosscut which caused Dou to hop backwards. Dou held his staff horizontally and pumped foward with it. Zero blocked this motion with a blade edge as he was pushed back a bit.

Dou found himself in a position where his arms were now holding his staff above his head. Zero took advantage of this opening as he lunged foward and closed their gap in a millisecond. His blade found itself deep inside Dous torso. Dou dropped his staff as rain dropplets hit his exposed face. He was looking upwards, his eyes wide, his mouth open. Then in an instant his face composed as Dou firmly grasped Zeros forearm and pulled the small blade and the accompanying hand of his opposition into his liquified composition of a body.

Dou brought his other arm down to his side as he formed a fist "Great Water Arm!" he sounded as his arm muscles suddenly pumped and surged with water.

"Eyyah!" He yelled out as he slammed his overcharged fist into Zero who quickly braced and brought up his free arm preventing the force from making full contact with his chest. Nevertheless, Zero flew backwards a good ways before touching down with his right hand, and redirecting himself downwards and land on a foot and a knee.

Dou picked up his staff from the nearly muddy ground as he felt a little something in his side. He reached his hand down and pulled Zeros butterfly knife from his abdomen. he looked at it in disgust as he tossed it to the side, its bladed end sinking directly into the ground as the rest of it portruded upwards. As a final act, Dou faced Zero as he reached and slid his mask back over his features. He let his hand slide as he touched the chin of the mask; his blue eyes clearly intensified as he looked on.


----------



## Kei (Apr 13, 2012)

*Yomi 
The One Who Strokes The Flames​*
This was interesting

This boy was her natural enemy, they were complete and total opposites, and Yomi had the bad end of the stick. She smirked as she tried to think of a plan while he charged up, the main thing she wouldn't do was let all her little jewels she haven't even stole yet go to waste because some male wanted to play rough? What kind of behavior he thought she was into, not that she minded a simple challenge from the boy. 

Yomi touched her chest as she pretended that she was in shock, "Oh my you have a dirty mouth young knight~" she gasped, "Let me rip that tongue right out of your mouth!"

And with that the boy came rushing at her, and Yomi prepared herself. He hit her barrier and hard! Yomi felt the others one stop for a minute as they tried to push back the boy but the force and strength of it all made them quake. Yomi felt the blast between the barriers and soon the invisible barriers revealed themselves. One positioned to the front of her and two others on the side of her.

The one in front of her began to crack and soon shatter like glass in front of her eyes!'

He got pass her barrier!?

No one ever did that before!

But as soon as that one broke the other one slid right on to him pushing him away. Yomi felt her heart race, it been such a long time since she felt this excitement! It almost mad her blood boil over! It sent tingles up her spine!

She wanted to see the face~ The face behind the mask that was given her such a rush!

Yomi did some hand signs and then moving her feet to the direction he was at created 4 holes going downward. Not to far down but down enough where she made it hard to get out. Yomi made her way over to the hole before crouching down and smirking...

"Now how about we stop this foolish fighting here where all the jewels can get hurt?" she asked while standing up pulling down the zipper to her outfit a bit, "And move to a more suitable arena where its just me and you, and a bed~ Then we can play as_ rough_ as you want."
----
*Yomi
Liquid Time Arc*

Yomi looked at him with wide eyes before pushing him away from her, her familiars came inbetween them and began to hiss. She didn't like that, she didn't like that at all! Being subjected to interrogations about her past there was no need. Yomi calmed herself down a bit before turning away from him.

"With times people come and go, along with memories, they get altered by feelings or repressed by anger." Yomi said before back at him, "Whether my memories are me forgetting or me not wanting to remember that choice isn't up to me anymore but up to time."


----------



## Chronos (Apr 13, 2012)

S.Y.N.C
The Forbidden Line Between Human Knowledge










​
_I was raised in a world of torture.
Fighting along side death.
Living life with a curse placed upon me,
A girl who God didn't create.
A girl who'll forever be curse...
With biological human life._​
*[Five years ago]​*
A sound of a bubbling liquid filled the void of this empty room, a woman who's long silky brown hair, blue eyes, a decent figure that caused men around to open their mouth a gate. This woman was known none as Maria Crosswell, her thin fingers neatly held a cherry flavored lollipop, at time placing it within her mouth as she witnessed a specimen, a human being trapped and wired within a pod. This human being was nude, completely naked and asleep. This container made set female human being float slightly, she wasn't dead, strokes of breath could be seen emanating small air bubbles, she could breath even within this container filled with a strange sea-green liquid.

"They all seems to be failing... 32 copies and none have successfully been able to withstand the Gale Release. At least all the females, however, the replication process of the male; Takegami Tejirou seem to have impressive results, however, this was implanted the Blood of Mao, still what caused this? He doesn't hold Gale, but he as replicated perfectly..."

She mumbled under her breath, her arms crossed and her mien was blank, her eyes were narrowed, and her feet tapped the ground beneath rapidly impatiently. The young scientist, this genius young female. Looked towards the human life she had forged before her, and to the human male next to this set being. Tags were placed within their pods one said. 

Scarlet Yune Nectros Crosswell 

And the other

Takegami Tegirou 

All creation of her and a man she had forged an alliance with. A man of impeccable strength and intelligence, with resources beyond what she could imagine. A twisted man who's very being radiated with madness, but this was trait she could respect, this man, this monster.

Mao Motonashi.

He did not fear to break the taboo line, he did not fear to explore the forbidden, this was trait she both admired and feared. 

"The results were impressive, his at least, his control over his Berserker is quite faint, however, his power is much more amazing that what I would ever expect of any normal human clone... What am I saying, clone are the very definition of abnormal. But... he was the one who could control and manage the stability of his body... I can't say much about you S.Y.N.C."

Her eyes gazed to the small girl that stood trapped, asleep before her within a pod.

32 creations.

Only one was completely and utterly perfect.

"Sorry, sweetie."

The eyes of the girl with the pod opened, her vision was blurred, her hearing however was clear and vivid as always.

"I'm not satisfied with second place. You there, dispose of these imperfections, throw them to the nearest canyon. I'm she the wildlife will take care of them."

The woman Known as Kokonoe stated, this girl, this young female within the pod. Heard, her heart ached and her being felt the sense of fear, however, she was dazed her body did not respond, her eyes only stared through the blur, through the glass, to this woman who gave her set life. 

A woman she once called mother. 

Their eyes met, Maria Crosswell and Scarlet Yune Nectros Crosswell eyes met.

_("Have I done something to dissatisfy you?")_ 

Her mouth worded,her lips moved and Kokonoe witnessed. Her eyes closed and a slight amount of breath.

"I didn't think you would produce that kind of thought. I guess in someway you're superior to Takegami, but emotions won't help you. We need something that can kill and feel nothing when it does so. A machine, not a person."

She turned and told raised her arm, waving it in a circular motion, signalizing all these men here to dispose of every female within the pods 31 females, one male.  

Her eyes once again closed and the next she heard...

"Farewell."

*-CRAAACCCKKK-*

*-SMASH-*

_~*~_

I was nothing to you, Kokonoe.
I was literally just a tool, your little test subject
You never cared for me, neither did you care for my now deceased sisters.
Only for the boy, for Takegami.
He always was the best, the only one you ever saw.
No matter how much I strive, how much I worked to impress you,
It always ended in you frowning upon me.

I loved like a mother Maria, or should I say,  Kokonoe.
I never understood why you gave me your name
Crosswell
But, why?

Why did you have to kill me and my sisters?
Or at least... try to kill all of us.
Thanks to God, I live.
And I've decided. 

Maria Crosswell.

Kokonoe.

Mother.

_~*~_

"I will bring judgement upon you... Just you wait."
​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 13, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro stepped out of the bathroom as she heard some complaining from Shinkurou himself as he was freaked out about losing his virginity. She stepped up to Shinkurou and took off his mask. She felt for his wounds on his face, as she did a few handseals to do the Healing Palm Technique as she touched his face to heal him. She did not want to start trouble up to get the kunia out of his butt. She grabbed the end ofthe kunia and put pressure on his back and pulled the kunia out. "Man up ou can handle that much pain if you screamed from getting that kunia out of your butt." She was kind enough to healed his butt where the kunia was intact. She stepped back to stand next to Ikki to distance herself from Shinkurou, she had a feeling he would start flirting with her once again.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 13, 2012)

(Posted from phone)

Itsuki Ikki Uchiha Minami

Ikki wrapped his arms around Moro's waist posessively, glaring down at Shinkurou.  He pulled her close to his body, partly to get her away from Shin and partly because he wanyed to get her body against his.  His breathing hitched slightly when her butt got pressed up against his groin.  He frowned and rose an eyebrow at Shin.  "So why the Hell are you even here, anyway?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 13, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo*​
I sighed after Itsuki was holding Moro in his arms possessively. Did he really think I would be flirting with her after what happened a minutre ago? if he thought that, it means...that he knows me really well. Damn, he never lets his guard down not even once. Not that I care at all about it, at some point, some day, I will meet another gal just as good as this Uchiha. Now that my mask has been taken off, my two friends are able to see my features without problem. I think i should have said this from the first post but I have green eyes, my hair is blond, spiky and wild always pointing down. I stand 6 feet tall and have a slim body. I?m wearing a blue hakama like any other proud samurai though the clothes of these two make me want to get a change of clothes too.

"So why the Hell are you even here, anyway?"

That?s what Ikki asked me while glaring at me. Damn, this guy sure has a temper. Stretching my body to get all of my muscles ready I answered. I mean I have nothing to hide, right? finding them here was just a mere coincidence in the end. 

" Don?t get so mad, man. It was just a coincidence. I wa slooking for some information about Raku?s whereabouts and looking for girls, When i found this place. The owner allowed me to pass and told me about the people in this room so I just entered and here you got me. Aren?t you two glad of watching your good friend Shin after so long? "  I spoke calmly, be it that they say 'no, we are not happy' or just get resigned to my presence, they can?t deny they love me. That?s just how popular I am now.

" Anyway, how?s that Tengoku thingy going? I told you to call me whenever you found the rest of members but seems it will take a while. "  I questioned this time interested in the organization that my Uchiha...well, Minami friend here was trying to start.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 13, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
_Reunion of two friends_

Tenshi shivered. Why do she leave Moro house. Sure it was boring waiting for the leader of Tengoku. She sighed. She had wished she brought one of Moro wolves with her. Tenshi walked into a forest. Perhaps there was a cave nearby? Tenshi kept on walking until she saw a giant deep hole of snow with roots?

Tenshi took a few steps back. There were no fallen trees around. Did someone...or something literally lift a tree? Suddenly Tenshi saw smoke coming out of a cave. If this was the old Tenshi she would have ran away. But curiosity drove her to walk towards the smoking. She gulped a bit.

Was the heir of the Hyuuga clan really afraid of something that might be nothing? She just laughed at her self and continued walking in the cave. As she entered she seen a tree inside the cave! A there was a fire!  And a teenager covered with fur. Tenshi began stepping back towards the exit.

*Snap!*

Tenshi looked down! She had stepped on a bone! The crunching sound made her flinch. Was this a human bone. She looked towards back at the teenager. He began moving and making a sound. Tenshi quickly ran out the cave. Once she was out she sighed in relief. Suddenly something tapped on her shoulder.

"Hey! Don't you know how to knock!"

"There was no door."

"Oh......"

Tenshi could not help but to stare at the teen. He was about 6 feet tall. He was wearing a black coat that was opened and no shirt. She slightly blushed as his abs was exposed. And he had silky jet black hair that reached his neck. Something about him seemed familiar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 13, 2012)

*Zero
Mistaken Identity*

"That's an interesting little ability you've got their beast boy. Does the mask coming down mean you're getting serious now? I'm getting scared, not."

Zero had a very mocking droll as he addressed Dou. The water element was one he was not all to familiar with to be honest, not having met many that use it in battle. The fire element was obviously going to be out of the question for the most part. Zero rose from bended knee plotting silently what his next move would be as he could sense the girl was coming back. She showed some ninja aptitude so this fight would have him fighting at a handicap. The kid gloves could not stay on for this, no matter how much fun he was attempting to have. The wind began to pick up as the long platinum hair of the Knight of Konoha bristled in the wind. The wind was an ominous one, as if the fates themselves were waiting for the proverbial shoe to drop. The ground quaked lightly as the wind died and Zero's hair remained up on end. He brought his arms to his eye level, crossing them in an X pattern. 

*SHINKEI HAKKYOU*

He broke the X emphatically bringing his arms to the side as a blood curling howl emanated from the depths of his gut. The cackling of static electricity could be seen blanketing our young Knight, a shield and a sword all in one. He continued to grunt gutturally, bestially, and viscerally as the galvanization of his mortal shell continued. Underneath his uniform there was a transformation taking place as his muscles were stimulated by the lightning nature chakra, the blood flow to these muscles intensified creating a web of venous ridges all over his body. The effects were not just physical, no they were mental as well, a place of overwhelming self-awareness and clarity was reached by Zero in this form. He could see every drop of rain as it fell, hear the footsteps of wildlife that was almost a mile away, his senses were in overdrive. This was his Shinkei Hakkyou, these were his Nerves of Insanity.

His gaze intently on Dou Hozuki, as a Tailed Beast there was no telling just exactly what he could do. Zero was not going to lose this match due to hubris; no he was going to calculating and cerebrally assassinate this foe before him. He shuffled his weight lowering his base and spacing his feet shoulder length apart. He preferred a neutral stance bringing his fists up, keeping his right and prominent hand raised at breast level while he held his left arm at a half bend and a slightly lower level than his right. He began to shuffle in and circle Dou looking for any sign of movement; the slightest twitch of a muscle would indicate it was time to make his move.

*CRACK*

Zero took off the moment he saw Dou moving to plant the forked end of his staff into the ground, within a fraction of a second he had broken into his guard. The masked Hozuki was not as fast but he reacted just in time as he stepped backward and turned his staff horizontally, bracing it against a chop from Zero. The iron masked teen grinned having been satisfied by the reflexes of Dou, however he wanted to see just how much quicker than fast this shinobi was. 

Zero used his superior speed as he transcended a speed that any normal mortal could see. He ran behind Dou he spun and attempted the drive his heel the back of his head, however his blow was intercepted as Dou turned quickly bringing his staff to block the blow. His attack rebuffed Zero's resolve was not as he pushed back against the staff back flipping and landing on his feet. He pushed off the ground in a fluid sequence as he came at Dou with slightly more vigor. Zero was back in Dou's guard; he set his feet and unloaded with his left hand sending in a flurry of unimaginative jabs aimed all at the same spot. Having him on the defensive Zero quickly dipped down and sprung back up slamming his knuckle into Dou's chin.

*UPPERCUT
*
*CLICK*

The sound that could be heard by Zero's heightened hearing as Dou's jaw slammed against his teeth. It was a nice direct hit that sent the porcelain masked Hozuki staggering backward, to his credit he never left his feet. Zero held pose keeping his right fist curved and up  just as it had been when he hit Dou. Zero's smug smile said just as much as any collection of words could in this moment, but that would not stop him from speaking:

"That was about a quarter of my speed and half of my strength. I hope that wasn't too much for you or else this might get really dull. Maybe another one of those Suiton techniques, I haven't come across those very often. Actually better yet why don't you show me your, tails monster? It's been quite sometime since I saw the Sanbi, I do hope that your just as exciting as he was."

Zero lowered his stance and stood with his arms wide open. He was inviting Dou to come in and make another move against him.
​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 13, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro gave a cute squeak as her butt was pressed up against Ikki's groin, as he had his strong arms around her waist. She needed to stop sqeaking when she got closed to Ikki like this. She listen to Shin as he came aponed this inn in the north and it hit her she forgot all about Tenshi, when she came down with this stupid fever. She was hoping that her friend was not to mad at all. "We are glad for you to show up, but you should have knock instead of bursting in on us like that." She was glad she did not need to activate the sharingan to watch Shin right now and was glad to be blind for right now, hoping that Ikki did not said anything about her lack of eyesight. "I don't know on Ikki's part, but I been recruiting some people myself. I only have a few at the moment I have to go back and check on them to make sure they are still in it."

"Romulus and I have some bussiness to take care to get some revenge for some mutt trying to put us in jail in the Senju clan. The last time she heard the reward went higher for her and Romulus head. She did not really had to revealed that to Ikki, but had to get some revenged or she could also reqruited this person as well for Tengoku. She guessed he was not going to let go off her waist soon, but it felt so good that hewas holding her again after three years of missing him so much.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 13, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
_Familiar faces_

Hearing her voice. That nice and gentle voice. And seeing her snow white beautiful hair. And her flawless skin. And her beautiful eyes. Made something click in Fugetsu mind. This girl was none other then Tenshi. His best friend. She had aged since the last time he had saw her and went on a journey. He was no longer a girl. But a adult.

Fugetsu could not help to smirk as he noticed Tenshi was staring at his abs. Did she even know who I was. Fugetsu had changed a lot. His hair was up to his neck. His body was now more muscular. Fugetsu gently placed his hand on her chin. Lifting it up so her eyes could look into his.

"Wh...what are you do...doing!"

Fugetsu could not help but to smile when she stuttered. It was always adorable to him. But suddenly this girl knocked his hand away and did a few back flips to get some distance and she then made a fighting stance. So after all she did not recognize him. Fugetsu made a few steps forward. Causing Tenshi to use her 8 trigrams air palm technique on him.

Fugetsu went flying back and hit a tree. It did hurt. He just got up. And suddenly a branch with lots of snow broke. Suddenly large amounts of snow was on Fugetsu head with a branch sticking out. This caused Tenshi to giggle. So she was still that kind hearted girl who laughs like an angel.

"Okay then. I guess I overreacted. I am not used to being touched like that by the opposite sex."

"The opposite what?"

"Haha. It means opposite gender silly."

Fugetsu face slightly turned red. He must of sounded like an idiot. Tenshi walked towards him and gave him a hand. She then used her other hand to brush the snow off his head. And the branch. As she helped Fugetsu,Fugetsu could not help to tell her who he was. But he kinda wanted her to figure out by her self to see her reaction on her face.

"So whats your name."

"So you don't remember me. I will give you a hint. It starts with a F."

Tenshi had a dumb look on her face. Her bright purplish eyes dilated and grew huge in confusion. What was going on with her head the teen wondered? Fugetsu placed a arm on her shoulder. He then shook her a bit to get her back in the real world as she was obviously lost in her thoughts. She then looked back his eyes. Fugetsu gave a toothy grin showing off his wolf teeth and had his eyes closed. He also used his hand to rub the back of his head and let out a awkward chuckle because of the awkward moment.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 13, 2012)

*Zero
Playing With Fire VI*

Zero's eyes popped wide as he broke through Yomi's barrier with his Chidori, it was a gratifying feeling to be able to use the technique he created once again. As soon as he moved to push through to her another barrier smashed into his right flank sending him rolling to the ground. The young Knight attempted to gather himself quickly as he was wide open for a follow up attack. He rolled into a crouch his momentum carrying him, but as he planted his hand to stop himself the ground beneath him caved in, sending him down the proverbial rabbit hole. The Chidori dissipated as he tried to grab hold of the openings lip to no avail, landing on his bum in the sink hole. The cat woman came over to the hole in order to taunt him. Her taunt was erotically charged as she pulled down the zipper of his outfit a bit and asked to move to a more suitable area...

"Well doll I'd love to take you up on your offer but in spite of your hot bod I'll have to decline!"

He screamed from the depths of the hole she opened in the ground. The young Knight began to gather chakra into his body, a tremor began to shake the estate of Duke Longfellow Laroche. The hair of our Knight began to stand up on end as an outline of lightning surged around him. His outfit became a bit tighter as his muscles became engorged by more blood, the lightning chakra stimulating and enhancing his physical stats past their natural limits. This was his Nerve of Insanity, this was...

*SHINKEI HAKKYOU*

"When I kill woman for being a tease or being annoying, you know general woman stuff, I don't fuck their corpses. No matter how big her sweater cows or how shapely her moneymaker is. We will not be moving this to the bedroom, this ends on the BATTLEFIELD!!!! "

In the space of a single heartbeat Zero had scaled the hole and was in the air above Yomi, his arms outward he looked as though he was walking on the air itself. Their was  no time for her to get up a barrier this time as he speared  her to the floor, however their were two problems. First Zero did not properly wrap his arms around her and the momentum of his tackle was so great they were sent rolling on top of each other. 

*THUD*

Zero found himself looking up as he felt his sides being squeezed by the powerful embrace of some rather finely shaped legs. His arms were pinned down by her as well. Him overshooting the tackle and not securing it was his undoing. Despite having the wind knocked out of her she kept her wits about and used the disadvantage to her advantage, Yomi was on top now...​


----------



## Kei (Apr 13, 2012)

*Yomi
The One Who Stroke The Flames​*
She was on top now~

Yomi purred as she slightly rubbed herself against him, she enjoyed this power, a power that she had rightfully had since she was a born a female. Men were weak, they needed leading almost like sheep, but women on the other hand were emotionally powered creatures. They could move mountains and more and then some, but at the same time Yomi recognized during her studies that if a woman couldn't control their emotions than they become something weak and something that needed protection.

Yomi smirked a bit, she pity those women because they would never feel the  power of being on someone on top~

"Mmmm, I don't think I'll die anytime soon plus lets be honest I excite you." she  as she leaned down her hold on his wrist was tight, "And plus it be boring don't you think?"

Yomi pressed her body against his before slowly rubbing her lower half against his hips. She smirked as she saw his lips, well since she made it this far, why not leave out with a bang? Yomi leaned down to hips before taking out her hot tongue gliding it up his chin, to his lips, and then up his mask.

Yomi actually smiled, she was enjoying this far too much. This was unlike her in so many ways, but it was thrilling! This joy, this up most excitement! If anyone actually knew who she was, they would be so surprise, but under her mask she was someone completely different, foreign even to her. The thought distracted her and not before long she weakened her grip on him without knowing.

And in one smooth motion Yomi felt her entire body begin flipped over...

She pouted a bit, "Such a party pooper? Don't like it when girls are on top?" she asked as she raised up her chest a bit to touch his, but his grip on her was strong and she knew that she wouldn't be able to play around for too long. 

"So how about this, you let me go and I promise to hang up my life of crime, and become a standing member in society, get married, have kids, the works and all that other white picked fence shit?" she laughed a bit before leaning back down and giving him a smirk

"Or how about we continue playing our little game, because darling." she said as she moved her leg up a bit, "The night is still young."


----------



## Bringer (Apr 13, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
_Realization_

Tenshi mouth was opened in awe. her pupils were huge in surprise. The wolf teeth was a dead give away to who he was. No! There was no way this could be Fugetsu. Everything was different. Though his personality was the same. And he gave out that warm feeling ofcomfort. But....Alucard took him! Moro told Tenshi that they will save Fugetsu one day. So why was he here. 

Tenshi body acted on impulse. She ran into his arms. Her cheeks rubbed against his chest. Tenshi height differed from his. But not by much. If they stood straight Tenshi eyes would face his chin. And her head would face his noise. But Tenshi tightly grabbed the boy. And would not let go. Tears streamed from her eyes. This caught Fugetsu by surprise.

"But! Alucard took you! What happened!.......I am sorry.....I wanted to save you. But Moro said to wait. So what happened."

Tenshi felt a warm embrace as Fugetsu arms wrapped around her back. He held tightly to. A warm smirk....no. Not a smirk. A warm toothy grin comforted her. After a moment of silence as both held each other closely Fugetsu finally spoke. Tenshi cheeks were not rubbing against his chest anymore. She looked up into his deep dark brown eyes.

"He played scientist. He injected a random serum. I went in a short comatose state. They left me for dead. I awoken. So from what I take you were with Moro."  

"Look at you using your brain! Hahaha"

"Hahahahaha!"

As both teens laughed at that comment Fugetsu stroked Tenshi hair with his hand. Tenshi found it funny. They were both best friends. But she felt more! But she would never let these feelings overcome her. Fugetsu and Tenshi best friend relationship was not broke. So no need to change everything. Tenshi and Fugetsu got a few steps of distance.

Fugetsu laid down against the cold snow. Fugetsu patted the spot next to him. Tenshi laid down there. And both of there hands gripped each other. The snow was cold. But right now. Tenshi was to happy to care. She was with her friend Fugetsu. She wondered if he felt the same way about her. Suddenly Tenshi focused her attention as she heard Fugetsu voice.

"Tenshi?"

"Yes?"

Fugetsu grip got tighter on her hand.

"I...I...Missed you."

Tenshi pale white face turned red as she blushed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 13, 2012)

*Zero 
Playing With Fire VII*

Zero had managed to use his superior strength to regain the upper hand on the girl, but it had to be wondered if he really had the upper hand in this sortie. She had wittingly or unwittingly looked into the inner depths of his spirit and struck a nerve. This girl certainly had sex appeal her buxom pout and form clinging leather. She definitely had a style he had not seen before and was not sure he would see thereafter. He released his grip on her wrist curling and uncurling his biceps quickly and producing two new iron butterflies from his sleeves. This girl had excited him woman usually weren't this mouthy when he was about to gut them.

"Listen good girly, you decided to rob this guy on the wrong night. Had you waited a night I would be halfway off this continent, however such is fate is it not. And well you see as a fatalist I would be insulting destiny if I didn't partake in its bounty by filleting your perfect skin, strip by strip."

Zero bent down bring his face next hers as he brought both knives to her neck. With a mere twitch he would cut through her corroded artery and leave her a struggling mess of crimson. However the way she struggled underneath him, now that really got his metaphorical goat bleating at full attention. He pressed the knife into the soft flesh of her nape as he flicked around the steel with his tongue, trailing it to her lips. He puckered and planted a peck on her mouth as he glided the edge of his blade to her mask. He wanted to see her face before he killed her...

"Now be a goo---"

She slammed the back of her heel into his kidney; the surprise blow caused him to drop both his knives. Yomi kicked again this time with both heels smashing them even harder into Zero sending him flipping over. Both shinobi planted their palms and pushed up, kipping up from the ground and facing each other.

"Just like a women to be high maintenance and ruin the moment. You know what doll your right I'm not going to kill you. As a reasonable man I'll make you a fair offer. You show me your face, leave the jewels, and allow me to hunt you down so we can continue this game. You'll be my plaything in that instance. Or I can bash your brains in and unmask you myself now then proceed to make you my toy without the chase. I do enjoy a good chase."

The two of them began to circle around each other waiting for the other to make the next move. Zero's hearing was heightened so he began to notice something very very familiar about the voice of the cat woman. He broke the standoff lunging forward with an open palm thrust aimed for Yomi's face.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 13, 2012)

*Romulus LT*

Romulus walking through the snow with his wolves, he was thinking as his nose picked up something. It was that smelled of a Senju that smelled like crap. His feet was like the wolves he owned and it was easy getting new wolves up here to train to be stronger and to trust him. He put his nose to the ground as his wolves smelled the ground and air themselves and growled at Romulus. He and his wolves moved fast as like they would appeared in a snowey forest. He stepped out of the shadow of a tree as his feet did not make a crunchy snow sound that mean someone was coming.

"I thought I smelled a mutt, cute a mutt and a princess. Tenshi, Ikki has finally arrived and Moro finally got over her fever."

He was not sorry about leaving Tenshi behind at all, as his gold eyes had a gleamed in them from his anger. He still had a grudge aginst Fugetsu, for what happen in the Senju clan. Romulus still have a feeling he still hated Moro for being herself at times. 

"Did you only came up here to turn me and Moro in for the reward, to me that is nothing but chunk change. 30,000 Ryo is nothing? Do you want to be gift wrap to Moro's door?" He was serious about that and did not crack a smiled at another couple being Reunion. He took another step towards Tenshi and Fugetsu as he crossed his arms and leaned against a tree. Waiting for one of them to speak up as his wolves grolwed low in their chests. Romulus growled back as that we will deal with this alone.


----------



## Kei (Apr 13, 2012)

*Yomi
The One Who Stroke The Flames​*
She won...

It was clear when he kissed her face, she won the battle against sexes, it was clear with the another knife stabbing on her inner thigh. And the kiss, for a minute she almost relish herself into it, let herself melt for a  minute before she realized that the man that was clearly on top of her was a mad man. Though this, she couldn't help the stupid grin that appeared on her face. It was something she should be proud of, so she licked the remaining heat from his lips off hers.

_"Yum." _she purred before kicking him in the kidney and rolling over before pouncing away from him. She slowly made her way up and made sure he stayed in her sight. He was free and that was bad, the clear strength and speed he had over her was way to much.

But what she lacked in speed and strength, she made it up with an good amount of jutsus and a mind to boot.

Yomi rolled her eyes to his position, "What kind of business man are you?" she asked, "You getting all that and  I get what? You knowing what behind my mask when I don't know what behinds yours?"

Yomi shrugged her shoulders as she shook her head, "How about no, I am not a girl who gives up everything just for a man." she smiled before placing her hands on her hips again.

Soon the boy launched himself at her and her eyes widen! She quickly moved but he had grabbed a piece of her outfit ripping it downward showing off some of her side and then just a bit more. She rolled a bit before growling!

"Do you know how much I pay for this?!" she yelled before moving her foot again launching pillars at him, "This was an outfit! Priceless! This material was the only thing that allowed my skin to breath!"

She was clearly upset but as the pillars launched Yomi did another hand sign and tiny orbs moved around her!

"I feel so revealed..." Yomi said hugging herself as her suit was torn down the side revealing a bit of her body to him, "Its only fair right, if I take some of what you got on off right?"

"How about I start with your mask, I wanna see that cute face you have."


----------



## Bringer (Apr 13, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu looked up in curiosity as Tenshi quickly got up in surprise. Fugetsu just smirked as he causally got up. He placed his arms around his neck as he stood. It was so pathetic. He began holding in laughs. But finally he could not hold it in. He began laughing historically. Tenshi turned to Fugetsu wondering what was so funny.

"AHAHAHA. This is gold! Was that the Inuzuka mutt trying to look and sound badass? AHAHAHA!"

"Do not be so rude Fugetsu. That goes for you Romulus. And as I mentioned to Moro years ago I hate being called princess. As I am sure you hate being called a mutt Romulus. So both of you stop with the insults."

"Oh this is just gold! First off all I did not come here for Moro or Romulus. I did not even knew you lived around here. Also I am not here for your chump change. Also how about I call you something else." 

Fugetsu stroked his own chin thinking.

"How about Moro lackey? Or Moro butt buddy? Hmm the possibilities." 

Tenshi just sighed. 

"Tell Moro I will be there. So the tengoku meeting will start soon I presume."

"Tengowhat?"

"Tengoku!"

"Tengofu?"

"Ten-Go-ko....your doing this on purpose Fugetsu."

"Pretty much. So what is it about."

"A anti war group. We will protest,try are best to stop wars,and if the situation calls for it....we will fight."

Fugetsu zoned out as Tenshi was stating the boring things about this so called group. But suddenly his attention was caught when he heard the last part. Fight? That would be awesome! Fighting with a group of people. Fugetsu grabbed Tenshi hand.

"Well I am joining."

"You will have to talk to the leader and Moro about that."

Fugetsu sighed. He then made fake gagging noises when he heard Moro name. 

"Okay...okay just take me there already."

*30 minutes later*

"Are we there yet?"

"Hahahaha. You asked that ever since we started walking. And yes."

"This is the house...pathetic. It might need some remodeling! And also Moro did fuck up my house sooooo."

Fugetsu quickly sprung up in the air and landed on the roof of the house. He jumped up in the air at hit the roof with a axe kick making the roof break and making the ceiling collapse.  He then jumped back to Tenshi. Tenshi gave him a stare.

"What. I added a sun roof!"

"..........It snows here."

"I know."


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 13, 2012)

*Zero
Playing With Fire IX*

In spite of his speed Zero only managed to claw away at the flimsy material that clung so flatteringly to the girls skin. The girl had a very good sense of movement, what she lacked in speed she made up for in brains, as it was obvious what Zero's target was. Yomi was able to adjust for each and every thrust of his palm. It was a good effort but one that was going to leave her unclothed before long.

She shrieked at Zero, nagging him about the pricelessness of her clothes he ripped. Undaunted by her incessant, bratty, and womanly nature he moved forward poised to launch another onslaught of palm thrust but he was greeted by a stone protrusion. He veered off to the side avoiding the first pillar, skidding across the ground on the back of his heels. The masked Knight threw himself backward on the ground as he felt another incoming barrage of pillars headed his way. Lying on his back he scampered back using his hands to scurry away as the pillars of earth began to rise from beneath him, he gathered himself taking to his feet he ran wide right of Yomi to the wall of the corridor. Another pillar shot out causing him to bend backward, the pillar grazing the top of his mask as he regained stability jumping and rebounding off the pillar as more pillars shot through the air. Zero jumped atop them moving from pillar to pillar using them to a bridge to get to Yomi. As he closed in orbs appeared around her, circling her but that was not going to scare him off. He was going to attack no matter what barrier she created, he was going to see what she was hiding underneath her mask.

He flipped frontward bringing his heel down on Yomi's position but his heel was met by one of the orbs. He tried to power his strike through the tiny obstacle but sure enough the other orb had slammed into his side knocking him off course. Zero was sent rolling right back onto his feet but at this point Yomi was upon him, she took a swipe at him causing him to duck under her strike. As soon as he prepared to propel himself at her and get back on the offensive both orbs slammed in to his shin knocking him to the ground. The masked shinobi kept his wits upon him as Yomi brought leg up then down, trying her own heel kick on him, however Zero knew he was open. He rolled sideways onto his back and kipped himself up, an action that took all the time of an eye blink but such was the case of most of his movements. Zero jumped bending his knees back as the orbs flew by below him, his Spidey Sense foreseeing a similar attack to the one before. Now with the orbs behind him he had a clear path to Yomi...

*BOOM*

A massive explosion rang out as he broke through the sound barrier, his unbridled speed had blown apart the walls and pillars that had been their from their earlier exchange. He cut through the earth to get at Yomi, cocking back his fist he lunged forward but his lack of control had given away his position. Yomi brought her arms up catching Zero's fist inches away from her face. He sprawled his fingers flicking her in the chin and knocking her back, which provided another opening. He went to grab her by the mask once again...

"GUH!!"

The First Knight of Konoha gasped for air as he felt something akin to a sledgehammer hit him in the gut. His advance foiled again by these damn orbs, which were both, lodged in his stomach. He reached to dislodge the orbs from himself however Yomi had other plans as she appeared in front of him and she upward clawing at his chin. Once more he attempted to back step away from the blow and succeeded as she grazed his chin, drawing blood. A satisfied smile crossed her lips as the orbs retreated circling around her. Seductively she brought her crimson covered index finger to her mouth and inhaled it. She sucked on it slowly and deeply as she wiggled her hips suggestively. That playful nature, that rambunctious self-confidence, and that strong feminine swagger...

"Aren't you just the strangest little kitten there ever was? This isn't our first time dancing together is it though? I wonder, do you like it hot?" 

Zero raised right index finger and pointed it at Yomi, bringing his thumb up he took off the "safety". A tiny ember burned at the tip of his index finger as he prepared to pull the trigger.

"BANG"

*HIGAN*

A stream of red-hot blaze shot out from Zero's fingertip straight for Yomi. He tried the best he could to put a suppressor on the explosive power of the jutsu so as to not damage the stolen property.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 13, 2012)

*Romulus LT*

Romulus scrowled as Moro's landlord was not going to like this one bit. He grabbed Fugetsu's neck with his left hand, as he unsheathed his sword. Romulus slammed it up Fugetsu ass. He pulled the sword out of his butt, as Romulus let go off Fugetsu's neck Romulus kicked him in the stomache sending him flying into the house. Romulus kept calmed as his anger was well hidden inside of him. He growled at his wolves to beside Tenshi to not get invole at all.

"You don't know me nor Moro, so shut your face before I shut it for you. My next attack my fist is going to go through you and I am not in the mood to heal you at all. You keep dissing me, I make sure you will be unconscious in my next move. Try hitting the blue crecent moon on my forehead, I doubt you can hit it with anything you got root."

Romulus got sheathed his sword quickly and got into a fighting stance. Waiting for Fugetsu to get out of that mess that was a house. He was not going to be playing around, he would not be holding back this time. He was going to put Fugetsu in his place for once than being a jester. Romulus smirked as the wind swirled around him as he had his sences open waiting for a attack from his oppoent. As he shut his eyes just standing there feeling the coldness on his skin as he just waited till something happen in his range of his sences.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 13, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
*And*
*Tenshi Hyuuga*

Fugetsu had that cocky smile until something grabbed his neck. He was going to struggle but as much as he hated to admit it the mutt was stronger then him. Suddenly the Inuzuka unsheathed his sword. A drop of sweat dropped from Fugetsu since he was going to be in a troublesome situation.

Suddenly the white hair Hyuuga girl who was standing beside Fugetsu took out her steel fans out of its leather strap located on her legs. She quickly put her steel fans in the way of the sword blocking the attack. Though the striking power was causing Tenshi fans to shake a lot. But it has done its job. She was able to block the sword from stabbing Fugetsu at all. But then Romulus threw Fugetsu to the house.

"N...no...No!.....H..how dare you......How dare you! You do not! I repeat! Do not! Hurt my friends! You got that!"

Tenshi quickly used the body flicker technique to sprint to where Fugetsu landed. Fugetsu was able to get out. He made a slight moan in pain as he rubbed his head. And was in shock as he seen Tenshi furious standing in front of him. A surprisingly dark chakara filled with anger radiating from her.

He could not believe it. He had never seen Tenshi so mad. He witnessed as Tenshi Byakugan activated as she stood. And made a fighting stance. Seeing this caused Fugetsu to stand up as well. He was still shocked seeing this from her. And was also glad. They will face Romulus together. Kinda like how him and her faced other stronger opponents together in the past.

"Romulus. What I did was not wrong. Moro destroyed my house and I returned the fucking favor!"

Fugetsu spoke as he used his left hand to punch what remained of the house causing it to collapse. Suddenly a black liquid emerged from Fugetsu hand. And it formed into a staff. Fugetsu looked back at Romulus. Him and Tenshi stared at Romulus.

"But if you wish to fight the both of us then bring it the fuck on!"


----------



## Kei (Apr 13, 2012)

*Yomi
The One Who Strokes The Flames​*
"Are you comparing me to another woman?" she asked expressing her shock,"I am hurt!"

But in reality the real reason why she was shocked was that he was trying to identify her. He wasn't an idiot after all, she smirked a bit before completely crouching down. Since she didn't have her sword, she would have to result in a more carnal tactic. Yomi licked her lips as her body lowered to the ground, her ass in the air as her body wavered from side to side. She was adjusting her chakra from the tip of her toes and fingers.

"I love it hot~" she purred before launching herself at him, when she felt the sting of the red shot on her shoulder she began to use the chakra she did on the tip of her fingers and toes to act like springs to her step. The burning wound in her shoulder almost made her fall over but Yomi had decent control over herself. 

One she was near him, a pillar shot in front of him as Yomi sneaked over to the right and jumped. It was like a swinging motion, where she used her legs to wrap around his waist and propel herself upward on his body. She smirked for a minute...

"Now...Payback~" she purred before she felt him slam her into the pillar behind her, Yomi let out a loud gasp of pain before trailing her nails down his back. Before long Yomi let out a low and carnal growl in his ears, the pain blanked out her mind for a minute and Yomi felt herself desperate for an action, so she bit down into his shoulders hard!

Even as she felt the pain radiating from her back and the air from her opened clothes cascade down her back,she bit down deeper until she finally got a chance to get off of him!

Yomi spat out his blood before smiling wickedly....

Her black hair finally released and Yomi knew that if he attacked her again, she would be in danger of revealing her true identity to him, but she didn't want to run away either. She was not going to run away! This boy was worthy enough to become her play toy!

"Haven't anyone told you?" she asked smiling wickedly at the boy, "Corner a cat and you get scratched!?"

Yomi launched her shining orbs at him, all them wild and in a random pattern, but aimed at him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 14, 2012)

*Zero Enna
Playing With Fire X*

This was where the double-edged sword of the Nerves of Insanity was starting to cleave thru Zero with the sharp edge. From the moment Yomi had growled into his ear his head had a sharp pain run through it. As if Athena herself was striking the inside of his skull over and over again. Our Zeus felt as though he were going to be brought down to his knees, but his Olympian strength would make it a precipitous labor to gain a victory here today. She bit into his shoulder like a human vampire, breaking the skin and drawing blood from him. He went to grab her to throw her off but she must have sensed him, releasing her leg grip she retreated with her orbs in tow. However this time she didn't wait for Zero she came straight at him.

The orbs crisscrossed and zigzagged around Yomi moving in a completely indiscernible pattern as she approached. Zero did not want to be on the defensive end of this exchange however he would not get his wish. 

*SWOOSH*

The orbs broke into his guard, but this time he was ready. He bent his off arm bringing his elbow up and slamming it into the orb whilst the other one came at him he brought his right hand up, ducked, and scooped pushing himself under and through the orb. Yomi was now at him, quickly he swiped his right arm through the air making her incoming blow glance off to the side as he trained a jab that struck true on the right side of her cheek. Before he could follow through with a right he was knocked forward by the orb hitting him in the back of the head, he turned round just in time to be struck in the jaw by the second orb. 

"This shit is getting old!"

Yomi came in with a flying kick but Zero nimbly sidestepped out of the way. Fighting this girl was a very trying experience with those goddamn orbs constantly breaking up any combinations he had on queue. If not for those nuisances this fight could have ended more than a few times... 

Zero turned his body so it was perpendicular to Yomi and the orbs, dropping his center of gravity and bringing both arms up with his strong side leading. The orb flew in again this time he spun on his heel and drove a knife-edge chop into the orb batting it away into a wall. The second orb was aimed at his foot but sensing it's incoming presence he jumped and pushed off it sending it into the ground and rocketing himself toward Yomi who was on a path straight for him. She sprawled her hand going in for a chop of her own, however without the orbs there to distract she was at a stark disadvantage. Zero sidestepped the strike taking hold of her arm he used her momentum and pulled.

*THUD*

He dragged her by the arm and drove her into the ground quickly he sat down on her sternum to keep her down. His breathing was heavy he pinned her down once again. Fatigue was becoming a factor as he had maintained the Shinkei Hakkyou for quite some time now.

"Those god damn orbs. I've had quite enough of this game. What do you say we cut the crap, eh Yomi?"​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 14, 2012)

*Romulus LT*

"A fight is what you are going to get, because you. Tenshi is a bonus to me to show me what she had learn in the past three years."

Romulus bit his thumb as he did several handseals as he slammed his hand on the snow covered ground. The blood spread even larger than the one Moro had created to summon Faia. His summioning appeared as it was one of the largest wolves ever to be seen. The wolf was mostly white with spots of brown in it. Romulus growled at his summioning wolf and he took off with the other wolves behind him. The summioningwolf was charging right at Fugetsu. The smaller wolves attacked first with Dual Piercing Fang as there was plenty of wolves to change it from a c rank jutsu to a b rank jutsu it was that strong from many wolves than just one wolf. 

The wolf summioning did a few handseals to do Earth Tiger Blitz, As the wolf open his mouth letting out mud to shoot three tiger like cretures at Fugetsu to trap him in a sticky substance and attack him with the metal like claws of the wolf summoning and the metal teeth of the wolf summioning as well. As his wolf summioning and his wolves were attacking Fugetsu. He move quickly to block Tenshi from helping him in any way. Romulus was going to force her to use any attack she wish to take him down with. He did a few handseals to quickly do wind release Pressure Damage as it was fast, hitting Tenshi with out her seeing it. Romulus move quickly as he was near her use Chakra Scalpel to take out one charka point in each arm. Romulus know she could not feel that attack at all. He jump away from her to gain some distance waiting to see what Tenshi and that mutt of hers could do.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 14, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*

"Oh and make sure Moro did not get about are sparring match. Because your just the appetizer. Moro will be the main course."

_"Please. He does not know the extent of my Byakugan. The Byakugan allows me to see his chakara flow to know when he is about to do an attack. Any skilled user can tell what type of an attack. I can see his chakara. His chakara......it has earth nature. But sadly I am not that skilled. I do not know what other chakara nature he has."_

Suddenly Romulus started using a series of attacks. Tenshi got closer to Fugetsu. Suddenly Fugetsu walked in front of Tenshi making a hand sign. Fugetsu had a cocky smirk on him self. Suddenly after doing a few more hand signs he did a technique. Tenshi knew that he had a water type nature? So what attack was he doing?

"Water Release: Exploding Water Colliding Wave!"

Tenshi watched as Fugetsu mouth bursted open. Lots and lots of water shot out. Tenshi could not believe the size that shot out. It take the size of a giant wave! The wave took out all the tigers. All the wolves using tunneling fang. And most likely hit Romulus because he was technically running right at Tenshi.

But suddenly the wave was hit by something strong. It was an wind type ninjutsu! The wave was knocked back. The giant wave of water collapsed. Soon the area would be flooded with water. And the water will mix in with the snow making more water. Or the water will freeze. Either one was going to happen.  Tenshi saw this as an advantage. Fugetsu was panting from using a technique of that size.

Tenshi suddenly began glowing white. White chakara wings emerged from her. She grabbed Fugetsu and flew to the sky. And Romulus would not know it because the water and wind clashing caused water to jump out everywhere making a distraction.  Suddenly Tenshi grabbing Fugetsu arm flew straight down at the summoning.

"Fugetsu!"

Fugetsu clenched his staff and it began transforming to a bat. The bat grew bigger and bigger and bigger. Once close to the wolf Fugetsu swung with all his might. He was going to hit his wolf far far away.

"Batters up!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 14, 2012)

*Romulus LT*

Romulus noticed that the water freezed as it was at a moutain sized where it was froozen. The wolf jumped on to the bat and open his mouth as a sword came out of the wolf's mout aiming at Fugetsu chest, the wolf did not know if it hit or not. The wolf summiong did not cared as the blood ran down the sword as the wolf had the sword in his mouth. He pulled in the sword a bit as the wolf jumped on to a ice pillar. The summioning sild down the ice pillar as he landed next to Romulus.

"Your friend is hurt, do you want to continue? After you recovered from this fight you can fight Moro. I wonder if Moro can do more damage than me If youe friend interfers I will restrained him in a bolder."

Romulus did a few handseals as there was also mud on the ground with some water that was still turning into ice. He pulled out dirt and throw it on the ground as he did a few handseals as he did Gaia's Destruction to raise him up ward quickly with his summioning where Tenshi and the hurt Fugetsu was in the sky.  Romulus unsheathed his two swords and use the jutsu Dragon Twister at Tenshi and Fugetsu, he spins with his swords to create a dragon-like tornado. Romulus wolf Summioning launched his attack as well wind release Vacuum Serial Waves at them as well. Romulus and summioning left the battle field going back to the inn. He ran fast and quickly not trying to escape but this fight was pointless, he did not want them to followed him where he was going right now and it was not going back to the inn he was going back to the port.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 14, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
_Defeat_

Fugetsu flew straight at the wolf. He missed. And so did the wolf. He cursed at him self for missing such an easy target. Suddenly he felt a liquid on his stomach. Blood! The wolf slashed him so fast he did not even know it. There was a long gash line of Fugetsu. He was slashed. 

"Fugetsu!"

"Damn! I am okay. Land! Just land!"

Tenshi flew Fugetsu down. They both landed on the snow. Suddenly Romulus was planning an big attack. A really big attack!  Suddenly snow was scattered everywhere. And Romulus was gone. As snow and destruction was seen in the forest as trees fell down Fugetsu was on top of Tenshi using his body as a shield to protect her.

"A...are...you o..okay."

"Fugetsu! Yo...your injured!"

"Ple...please. An attack li..like that. Cant take do..down someone who has a Se...senju bo-"

Fugetsu fell unconscious. Everything went black. Tenshi byakugan was still active. She used all her stregnth to carry Fugetsu. But due to the fact he was built and had large muscles he was heavy. But Tenshi was strong enough. She began following Romulus. She knew that he would lead them to Moro.


----------



## Kei (Apr 14, 2012)

*Yomi 
The One Who Strokes The Flames​*
She looked up at him as he tried to over power her. He sat right directly on her sternum so she couldn't wiggle free and placed his arms over her head as he looked down at her. She could tell that he was mad, the way his eyes seemed to burn with annoyance. Yomi smiled that she was having such an effect on this man, it was too cute.

She looked at him as her orbs were on stand by, he still gave her movement of her lower half but still he was a heavy guy. Men were naturally built to be stronger than woman and be the protector and the provider. That was their natural rule of life that they were given.

Even in the books that the foreigners, stories told about the first man and his ideas...

But in reality sometimes a woman had to be stronger than the man...

Sometimes the woman became the man provider, the protector, and they learn this all this because of man. Life was a bitch...And now she was the same.

"Yomi...Yomi..Yomi..." she smiled, "Tell me what about the boring woman caught your eye?"

Yomi looked up to see her orbs circling up before her and she looked at him. Their eyes locked but soon he got the idea and quickly moved off her as her orbs shot at the ground. Her body was still close to the ground as she got up, her clothes seemed to be the last thing she was worried about.

Yomi had to convince that she wasn't who he said she was but at the same time keep her identity a secret. 

"Tell me what I have to do so you could see me and me alone masked boy?" she asked as she looked at him, her orbs circled around her faster and faster, "Taking off my mask isn't one thing I won't do."

"Mmm? How about it?"


----------



## Bringer (Apr 14, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
_Dieing for a battle_

Fugetsu was walking around the forest with a annoyed demeanor on his face. He failed to master the latest earth style technique he wanted to learn. And also his suiton needed some work as well. And he needed to learn much more mokuton. Also he only knew how to open three gates! His goal was learning how to open 5. He sighed as he fell down sitting down on the ground. He slightly growled in aggression.


If he did not get stronger then how could he bitch slap people he hates. He clenched his fist at the thought of Moro,Romulus,Ryoji,and any other ninja who defeated him was getting strong. He got up dusting him self. He knew what he needed to. He jumped on a tree. 

" I need something to hit!"

Fugetsu yelled. This was certainly not like him to act this way. He was usually care free. But if he was to ever be strong he needed to fight. Also it was a good way to get rid of his bottled up anger he keeps in him self. Do to the fact he does not use anger he just bottles it up. And he was ready to release his anger.

"Anyone wanna get there ass kicked!"

He shouted with all his might. His words echoed through the forest. For all he knew the forest may have been empty. But every time he yelled that someone always popped out of no where and shot something at him. He remembered this happening twice.

"I should really stop yelling that. Last time I was nearly burned alive when I yelled that."

Fugetsu spoke crossing his arms and tapping his feet. He did not know why but he always got his way. Every time he wanted a fight he got it. His teeth clenched. Where the fuck was everyone. Sure he was in some random forest. He did not expect a fucking party but there has to be a few shinobi in there.

"GET OUT HERE AND FIGHT YOU PUSSIES!"

Fugetsu voice echoed again.

*GET OUT HERE AND FIGHT PUSSIES!*

*Here And Fight Pussies*

*fight pussies*


"....Nothing.......screw this I am going home!"

Fugetsu turned his back walking out the direction of the forest.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 14, 2012)

*Takashi*​
Takashi was lying there on a thick branch of an old and strong tree in the middle of nowhere. As usual his arm were crossed behind his head acting as a pillow while he was trying to take one of his normal naps. Why was he sleeping in the forest? there was no real reason; while returning from a mission assigned to him by his mentor and revenge objective, Kurei Fenikkusu,  he just got the simple desire to sleep and since there was no one to stop him from doing so, he just decided to do one of the things he loved the most. 

As he was starting to fall asleep, to his mind the memory of him telling Medaka, Toramizu and Miina, his companions that by the time were not with him because of his mission,  to keep training while he was gone came back. Those three needed to get in shape and quickly.

The crimson-eyed shinobi closed his eyes slowly but then the shouts of someone prevented him from his longed rest. It was the voice of a man, probably the same one he smelled minutes ago but didn?t care enough to check who it was despite the scent having something familiar in it. Trying to ignore what just happened, he got ready to close his eyes once again but this time not only the shout but also the voice of the, until now, unknown guy echoed through the whole forest. Annoying! That?s what he thought in that moment. Standing up on the branch, he looked down to see at the being who was perturbing his relaxation time.

" Hey ya down there! Could ya shut yer trap already?! " the young man yelled at the culprit of his current bad mood. He was trying to relax and that was what he gets? some annoying bastard perturbing his peace.

" If ya haven?t noticed, there?s people trying to sleep around here, moron! " Takashi gritted his teeth, showing how white and sharp they were. By his words and tone of voice it was clear that the red-eyed ex-Aosuki was pretty irritated." Ugh...anyway, I don?t wanna sleep anymore. So who are ya and what are ya doing here? by the way are ya a Senju? ya just smell like one. "he started to question the young man who was standing on the ground at the same time as he was analyzing him with his stare. He had black hair and some amazing wild look, specially his teeth were looking familiar. 

" So? "


----------



## Bringer (Apr 14, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*

As Fugetsu was about to sprint his way out of the forest he heard a voice. He raised in eye brow as he turned in confusion seeing a boy laying down on a tree branch. He then jumped back a bit in confusion. Where the fuck did he come from. Fugetsu smirked. He knew it. Every time he yelled he wanted to fight someone would show up. Because he could bend the universe!

"Im sorry. I had no idea that people like to sleep in a fucking forest." 

Fugetsu spoke sarcastically with a care free verse. Fugetsu stared at the boy teeth. It was sharp....it could be compared to a sharks teeth in a way. Fugetsu guessed he was not the only one with weird ass teeth. But then it hit him. That color hair! Those teeth! His look. He was from the Hozuki clan!

"Hmm lets see. I just screamed who wants to get there ass kicked,and then later on I said get here and fight pussies? So I wonder? I know maybe I wanted to make fucking rice balls! Anyway I am game. You wanna fight. Hell I don't know why I am asking. I will just attack anyway."


Fugetsu used the body flicker technique and quickly sprinted up the tree. His movements were fluid and simple. He just did this to test if this kid could fight or take a hit. Fugetsu hair blew the opposite direction when he ran. He had a toothy grin as he found him self above the boy as he jumped when he closed in on him. His legs dropped down to land a devastating axe kick.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 15, 2012)

*Zero
Playing With Fire XI*

Zero had jumped back getting back into an attacking stance, however as the woman spoke he decided to lower his stance. She was very much attached to her mask, she did not want the dream to end... Meaning that she did not want to go back to being Yomi she wanted to stay as this CatWoman. She was so desperate to stay asleep that she was making him an offer of "anything but taking off her mask". He couldn't sympathize with her in spite of their shared proclivity to hide away their features from the world. Zero didn't wear a mask to be someone else, no with or without the mask he was who he was. No the mask represented a purpose, it was a symbol to all... 

"You wear a mask because it empowers you because it excites you. You see yourself as a boring girl, a dime a dozen rich girl with some daddy issues probably. Your problem is different from most spoiled little girls though isn't it Yomi."

Zero walked towards her the orbs spinning around her at a much more frenetic pace almost as if they were a reflection into her soul. It was a result of having a high powered perception turned on you, no one liked being told about themselves from an outsiders perspective. 

"You know exactly who you are don't ya? You know that the only time you can be the real you is when you put on that mask. Having to play dress up to feel comfortable in your own skin. That is a shit way to live isn't it... I wear my mask as a sign of my worth. I am the White Knight. A Knight would just be a pretty face without his helmet!!!"

Zero rushed forward breaking through the perimeter of the whirling orbs, he was right in front of an open Yomi. He squared her up ratcheting back his fist in order to deliver a hellacious haymaker. The fact was he knew that unless he overpowered her she was not leaving those jewels here.​


----------



## Kei (Apr 15, 2012)

*Yomi
The One Who Strokes The Flames​*
She clenched her fist tightly, as raged built inside of her, but she had to bite her tongue. She just had too, he didn't know her. He didn't know shit about her! This mask was only because she had a mission to up keep. Nothing more, not a reason to escape from her problems and she wasn't some spoiled rich girl! The Minamoto clan had to struggle every day to keep up with the ever growing clans...

And it was even harder on her since she was the next head!

She had to work harder than everyone!

Zero hay maker landed right on her face, sending her flying! She hit the wall and her body slump to the ground. Yomi was still debating in her head what she was doing. What she was trying to be, what she wanted to be, and why she was working so hard...

But then her eyes widen when she realized that in a way he was right. This was as free as she was ever been in her entire short life. Last time she had free time it was with Koe, but Koe wasn't with her anymore. And Yomi found herself constantly drowned in work. Work that she just now realized that it was to get away from her problems.

_Are you just going to keep running away?!_

Yomi eyes closed as the pain from the past came crushing inside her heart.

"I am not running..." Yomi whimpered a bit as the blood from her head began to drip drown to the ground.

If you not running, it doesn't matter right?! If you have this mask on or not!

Yomi struggled to get up and when she finally stood, she knew her resolve. She finally understood what he was trying to say to her in a way. Yomi looked up at him.

Every fiber of her being wanted to destroy him...One for harming her in such a way and the second reason for revealing herself to herself. No one had the right to tell her about herself unless she asked them to...

"How about you shut up!?" Yomi yelled launching the last of her orbs to attack the ground behind Zero sending him flying towards her. And as he was she rushed towards him and grabbed his waist before sending him back to the ground hard.

She was angry...

Yomi straddled his waist before grabbing his collar and sending her own punch to his face.

"Don't act as if you know me! When you actually know shit about me!" She yelled as she punched him as hard as she could before grabbing his collar again, "My honor, my worth!? What do you know about it?!"

For once, she wanted to act as she felt...She wanted to release all her pain and sorrow all on him. Yomi hated acting like an adult to her clan, she hated acting like a servant to Juri and the others! She absolutely hated Koe for leaving her alone! She absolutely hated this man below her for making her realize something about herself!

She absolutely hated this world!


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 15, 2012)

*Zero
Playing With Fire XII*

*CRACK*

The feeling of his jawing being knocked off it's proper alignment as the back of his head recoiled off the ground. It was a mighty good punch by the leather clad dame to say the least, Zero's pain was magnified by his Nerves of Insanity. A flash of white clouded his vision, dissipating as multi colored debris was left in his line of sight. This phenomena was known by fighters as seeing stars, however this would not be enough to fell the White Knight. Yomi squared her shoulders preparing to bring her fisted hammer back down on Zero, but this time he raised his index finger to her face mimicking a hand gun. A tiny ember burned at his finger tip, the implication quite clear as Yomi jumped off of him not following through on what could have very well been the finishing blow. 

Zero spun on his back, his legs in the air doing a shearing movement as he rotated back onto bended knee. He pushed off rocketing forward for the still retreating Yomi, she did not know if he was going to fire off another heat charged bullet so she did her best to retreat. The problem with such a tactical retreat was that she had to move on a back pedal and Zero got to come straight forward. His lateral speed was far greater than Yomi's so for her to move backward...

*SQUELCH*

He planted his knee straight into the soft part of her belly, having come at her with mach speed movements. The momentum made the blow all the more punishing as her body was draped and sprawled over his knee. Blood dripped from his lip onto her back. He reached down pulling her by hair, looking straight into the cerulean colored entry way to her soul.

"We Are Who We Are!!"

Bringing his off hand forth he tugged on her leather veneer revealing and confirming what he already knew to be the truth. 

"Yomi."

She kicked upward aiming for his face causing his grip loosen as he retreated backward, her mask still in hand. It was symbolic of his moral victory on this night. He had gotten inside this young lady in what some would consider the best way possible...

"You're going to leave those jewels here and run along like a good little girl. Are we understood?"​


----------



## Kei (Apr 15, 2012)

*Yomi
The One Who Strokes The Fire​*
Yomi looked down before realizing its too late and there was no reason to fear nor be ashamed in front of the man in front of her. She stared him back, straight down into his soul. There was no more running, this was who she truthfully was. Yomi didn't do anything but take the bag off her side and threw it at his feet. Her mask was off and their game was now over, Juri would be mad at her but still...

He won this round...

Yomi eyes began to wonder till she saw Juri looking down at her. She was watching all this and it seemed she was disappointed. Yomi spat out the blood that was in her mouth. Before moving towards him, she grabbed his face making sure that Juri was watching.

She grabbed his face and pulled him into a simple kiss...

Breaking it, she spat out anything that reminded, "You won the battle, but I won the war." she smirked before releasing him and flipping  her hair and moving up  the pillar and out the window.

"A kiss..." Juri asked, "Is that a bit much?"

Yomi shook her head, "I felt like it was needed..." she said before looking at the hilt Juri was carrying and knew that her job was done. 

She looked back down at Zero, before waving good bye. Juri looked down and examined the boy, this wasn't apart of their plan, but he could be used in a way. Yomi growth dictates on those around her, Juri sighed before getting up and dropping off the building.

Yomi took her time, even though she was bruised up a bit, a part of her was happy...Even if it was just a tiny bit...


----------



## Chronos (Apr 15, 2012)

*Ryoji Ivery & Celsius*
Get me out of here...

_So, everything that makes me whole...
I'll give it you.
I'm yours...
For no and Forever
My Summoner. 
Ryoji Ivery_












A rocky clearing, stones like pillars rose towards the sky as man who's eyes demonstrated not fear, not distress, but a explicit anger and disappointment painted gloriously in his eyes. In the distance stood a woman, a girl who's eyes are pigmented the shade of a beautiful crimson, her hair was teal, swaying gracefully with the rhythmic patterns the wind gusted through the stone filled area. A few hundred meters away, the two of them witnessed each other, empty stares but thoughts that were storming through their thoughts, thoughts of failure, of a heart that was not strong enought, of a body that could not contain the strength this man known as Rakiyo, to not withhold the title of leader and give prosperity to his clan, the young man known as Ryoji Ivery blame none but his weak and worthless self. Powerless to do anything, thoughtless to leave his guard so wide open, what a pathetic way to go.

Celsius eyes gleamed, a shine, a slight radiance brew through them, yet her stare was not one happiness, nor was what her heart was feeling, her eyes locked on her summoner that stood but just a few meters away. The sentiments of heart break, of worthlessness brew within her, but this what a means to become even stronger. Today, there two forces would transcend their imperfections, their weakness and become something not only to be feared, but a means to bring Mao, Rakiyo and Proteus to their knees, to destroy Konohagaukre and claim back the freedom of his clan, of their honor.

"So... you think this would work?"

"Yes, I'm positive. We need to work on your power and so, we have to duel Ryoji."

"I never fought you before. I'm not looking forward to this you, know?"

"I hate the idea of going all out on you too, Ryoji. But this a means to an end, we must become stronger. We must obtain Sage Mode."

"Sage Mode..."

The words resounded through the voice of the young Ivery clan leader, his laughter could be heard, but this masquerade could not be hidden, Ryoji's heart beat, his pulse. This situation pained him, never would have he though that he would engage this woman who's stood before him for so many years, his teeth clenched, his fist gripped, and his emotions whirled.

"I'm sorry..."

"Why?"

"I was powerless, and I couldn't help but bring a blight upon us. But now, I will make up for my sins. I will break my weakness, and become a man worthy of praise and respect, never again will I yield at the hands of another man."  

"Why do you continue to weigh over your shoulder the burden of everyone?"

"It's my duty..."

"No! Ryoji, you never trust in the power of others! You always try to solve everything by yourself, you never try to ask for help! Don't you know you're hurting those who love you?! Who care for you!? You're not just a tool! You're a leader! A man like any other!"

"Then what must I do! I am a selfish guy. My strength, my power is not for me, but for all those who I have cared enough to risk my own life for. My power is for you and for the Ivery's."

"Understand that Sage Mode will bind us... Mend us into one. Your power will be mines as well. You stubborn fool."

Celsius hand made their way towards their chest, her eyes closed and her heart could be felt in her hands, the beat made her smile, Ryoji released a one as well, his eyes witnessed this woman as he pulled his blade out his hostler, unsheathing it as he could hear it's blade slide through the material. His eyes closed as he ignored the quenching pain that brew each second he thought that he would need to train with his most precious person in the world.

"To understand Sage Mode... I must train with my Summon, and accept that we are equals. Fight each other and become stronger, in a deserted land that nothing, but stone and dust reign, we will evoke the frost true nature."

"Ryoji, fight let our hearts become in sync, our chakara must mold into one, with this, you and I will accept each others strength, and your body will accept the nature of frost to it's maximum. This is the pact's only flaw, we must battle... to completely accept one another."  

Celsius placed her hand within her pouch grabbing hold of the trench knives held within it and her eyes finally opened, as the glanced at each others eyes a slight smile broke through their lips, their heart started to ease as they kicked the earth beneath their heel and rushed towards each other, with glamorous speed, flair, and emotions, their hands swung, their blade coursing through the air, and their blades met, their faces where close and their breaths could be felt. 

Time stopped.

The moment that they were this close to each other, they could sense each others resolve, their love for their people, their goals. They had to sync beyond what they already are, they had to become more than Summoner and Summon. They had to be something that beyond what they ever expected to be.

A second swing by both and the time...

*-BOOM- *

The earth cracked, another powerful swing was met with Ryoji’s Yukianesa, the resounding explosion and cracking of the earth where all that were heard in this powerful strike, Ryoji’s swords was turned, both hands gripped it tightly as he view the eye of the woman that was fighting with no doubts coursing through her being. Ryoji respected this, he looked up to her because of her resolve however.

“I know you’re still holding back.”


​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 15, 2012)

*Takashi*​


BringerOfChaos said:


> Fugetsu used the body flicker technique and quickly sprinted up the tree. His movements were fluid and simple. He just did this to test if this kid could fight or take a hit. Fugetsu hair blew the opposite direction when he ran. He had a toothy grin as he found him self above the boy as he jumped when he closed in on him. His legs dropped down to land a devastating axe kick.



Takashi observed how the guy he just met plainly ignored his questions and made the first move leading towards a battle in which the blue-haired young man wasn?t interested, not in the slightest. He sighed once he noticed the person above him, it was easy to detect him, be it that he was holding back or just was that much of a fool, his movements were just too simple, too easy to read. Before the axe kick could reach him, Takashi stepped aside avoiding the attack with the minimum amount of movement possible before grabbing the leg of the boy and launching him back to the ground.

" So aside from a retard ya?re also deaf? "the sharp-toothed ninja asked with a sarcastic tone. That kind of people was the type to get in one fight after another since they had nothing better to do, that was annoying." I just wanted to sleep. Ya are the only fool who wants to fight without reason. why is it that everytime I have to find one of those freaks that only wanna fight? first that Ivery guy some time ago and now ya " He stated while taking out some wax from his ear with his pinky only to blow it away.

" I bet ya are one of those simpletons who hasn?t recovered from previous injuries and is already trying to fight again...guys like ya are boring. More like that?s why most of _ya humans_ are so damn boring. " the crimson-eyed man spoke making emphasis when referring to humans as something different from him. It was not as if he was lying or anything, after all he wasn?t human anymore.

" If ya wanna fight that much go some kilometers ahead and there?s a bunch of bandits. They were around 50 so probably i left one or two alive. "


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 15, 2012)

*Zero
Playing With Fire XIII*

Zero was frozen in place completely taken aback by her brashness as she broke through his defenses for a kiss. It was...it was...very wet. He sort of just went with the flow of the entire thing as she pulled away there was a rather stupid smile on his face. Before he could do anything the girl had scaled the wall and headed out a window but not before she left him a present in the form of Longfellow's jewels. Zero gathered them up peeking inside to make sure everything was on the up and up.

"Mission Accomplished."

However in spite of his success there was something nagging him, his instincts told him something was amiss here. This everything that happened... He felt his body tighten as his mind began to race. He fell over pain shooting through his body...

"This...All of this...It's already happened."

It all began to crack; everything fragmented, and broke down like the pieces of a mirror. The world around him it was...

*BREAK*

He was looking up on his back as his arms and legs were bound together by a steel wire. It was quite the precarious situation but the benefits of Shinkei Hakkyou had come into play to break him out of the genjutsu. Because it sharpened his senses stimuli that induced pain was felt even more than usual. It was theorized by Rakiyo that pain was increased almost two fold and that even with his high pain threshold it was a heavy drawback of the technique. So the throbbing of falling straight courtesy of a fuuton was enough to jostle him back to reality. 

Zero didn't say anything at first, not wanting to alert them he had gotten out of the genjutsu. He played as if he were still stunned as he tensed up preparing to exert all of his strength to get rid of these metal bindings. 

"Lie in wait then break through and attack them when they are least expecting it..."​


----------



## Kenju (Apr 15, 2012)

*Akise Nara - Pre-Timeskip*
_Arc/Zero_
*Brothers in Black Hearts Arc*

_*Raging For A Reason - Hate-filled Hands*_

Five feminine fingers come towards the Detective's face, they aren't meant to caress and rub his face, rather to tear it apart in a beast-like manner. The fury of a beast is just the impression this red-haired woman is emitting. Forgetting clawing his face apart, the force behind her thrust will knock his top off. Never has he been targeted by hate, especially one of this level. Such an energy paralyzes his legs like sticks stabbed into the dirt. 

Time stops, no that can't possibly happen, no such luck is acceptable for Akise Nara. That's just a stupid thing to think, the dust and the wind are all still moving normally. Only Akise and this woman have been grounded in this moment. It seems like it anyways, but the truth of the manner is that he's still breathing and he can still see the stuck movement of the attacker still budging and wanting to tear his flesh across the ground. What happened is just what happens to amateurs when they let their emotions get the better of them. 

She got careless,

The person who took advantage is the tall young man man fifteen feet behind her. He hasn't made any strange or ridiculous movement of speed, he's only stretched his arm forward and extended his index finger. Such an action he's seen when his body was left uncontrollable by him and rendered unconscious. This should be the technique right? Then with such a move made, there isn't anything to worry about. Thinking about that, Akise's feet become unglued. 

"[COLOR="#4iE9258"]I remember now,[/COLOR]"

Seeing this person up close and with a clear mind, he can recall the events before he found himself in the dirt. 

They two boys had gone into the shopping district. It wasn't long after that she appeared before them, aiming her sights for Akise. Yoiharu had intervened in assault and made himself her opponent. During their battle, a piece of stone had struck the corner of Akise's forehead which is how he ended up unconscious and why there is blood on him. 

"I'll make it hurt this time,"

He ignores Akise and keeps his attention focuses on the woman that's been stopped like someone has pressed the paused a scene in a movie just before someone is killed. A lot of things break and crunch at this time, 

It's because the redhead's left arm has been twisted like rubber, and bends in a way the human arm shouldn't be bent.

It's because the same thing happens to the right arm, except for it bending, the bone has been dislocated from the shoulder, almost like her arm has been pulled and stretched similar to a child pulling on a doll too much.   

It's because her right ankles twists around so easily five times and the knee is bent backwards as if someone did a flying dropkick to her shin. 

It's because her left leg is smashed in so much into her hip that it looks like a sandwich with a lot of layers. 

It's a gross scene that's finished off with the head spinning around painfully with an unknown power keeping it from popping off into the air. All of this is done, but it's actually happened so fast that she didn't have a chance to let the pain escape through her mouth. She's been turned into one of those human-like mannequins that people find so creepy, at least that is what he is reminded of.  The brutal masterpiece drops like trash, which it has basically just become. 

"[COLOR="#4iE9258"]Hey, she certainly wasn't butterfly but was all of that really necessary? [/COLOR]"

Akise throws look of disgust at Yoiharu, the man that is responsible for this. Akise can't exactly be called a saint either, but he knows for sure that this was crossing the line. Then it came to him that this person is indeed still his enemy, even with his life being saved from that strange woman. The Nara can't let his guard down, right now he isn't under the spell of whatever that ability is, right now he can finally fight back. He just has to keep clear from direction of the finger that seems to be the initiator of such power.

"Considering the fact of what I've seen I think it was just deserts. That is unless you have a better course of action, then I suggest you stay away from there."

His attention shifts to the wretched body at his feet. It itself doesn't make any movement, but the only thing that can is the black mass beneath it. It's shadow, that shouldn't move the way it is, detaches itself from the corpse. Being a member of the Nara clan, he's use to this sort of thing, but what he isn't use to is the the shadow of a lifeless body going around as if it had a mind of it's own. The shadow tries to make a connection with his own but Akise's leg moves faster, using the strong force from pushing the ground to send himself a few feet way from it.

He slides across the dirt watching it's movements, but it no longer has any further interest in the boy. Instead it takes itself upon the shadow of the woman Akise had thought was dead. That's right, that woman he first found was close to death, but was still barely hanging onto life. Hanging onto that thread of life was enough for the shadow to complete it's goal. To the side, the wrecked body of the red-haired woman changes, the face, the hair, the body and even the clothing seems to transparently change into a completely different person all-together.

Darkness seems to cover the deceased woman Akise had first found alone and on the brink of death. 

--Going through all of this: The red-haired woman died and when her shadow left her, her body change into someone elses. The shadow transferred to the woman that was behind Akise.....Does this mean....?--

The brown-haired woman Akise thought was deceased rises, at the same time her appearance has changed into the look of the red-haired woman in white. A trembling aura of black surrounds her.

"Do you see what I mean? Do you really think I would still be playing around with her if killing her was that easy?"

Yoiharu brings his situation to Akise, who receives a cold chill down his spine. Something is right yet something is wrong her. 
_
[COLOR="#4iE9258"]This isn't right at all, she should be inside the *Mountain of Shadows*- What? What the hell is that? Am I going crazy?[/COLOR]_

Akise can't grab a hold of this. This shouldn't be bothering him as much as it is. All he feels is the need to take her back into the darkness where she belongs and nowhere else. She's a simpleton that doesn't understand that. Akise is thinking this but he doesn't know what it means and why he's thinking this.

"[COLOR="#4iE9258"]She has answers to all of this, I just know it. I'll restrain her and find them. Whatever they are,[/COLOR]"

The red-hired woman though can only think of taking away that existence that took away her existence. It's a burning hate that will turn you to crisp if you get too close. That's why there should be no attempt of compassion or understanding done with this creature that's lost it's meaning in that sea of darkness. It has only it's new found desire to extinguish the black existence of AKISE.
​


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 15, 2012)

*Sadao - LT*

Receiving the mission scroll, Sadao opened it to read over the specifics. "Here's a chance to get friendly with the Uzumaki clan." Flipping it closed, he then ran into the forest, towards the destination.

*hours later*

Coming to a walled village, Sadao looked about and saw a Swirl mark on the barks of each trunk used for the wall. "Hello there! I come from the Senju clan, to help." A sentry guard cautiously looked over the edge. "I am Sadao." Questioningly looking over him, the Sentry let out a piercing whistle.

A number of ninja pushed the doors open enough for a single person to pass. _"You may come in."_ Walking through the threshold, Sadao looked around. Burnt shacks and piles of fractured black lumber were everywhere.

An old man walked out to greet Sadao, but stopped mid-way as he noticed his dark red hair, then proceeded towards him again. "Hello. I've been told you were sent here from the Senju clan to help us in our time of need?" Sadao extended his hand but the elderly man frowned down at him. "Err..Yes. I'm here to help with the ninja's that are attacking your clan." Lowering his hand to his side, Sadao cracked a small smile.

At the corner of his eye, he saw another guy about his age frantically gesturing towards him to bow. Quickly taking this gesture as a sign of respect in this clan, he quickly bowed and placed his hands together. "Yes...well. We will be sending you out with one of our best ninja. But before that. May I ask what clan you hail from, before I send you out on your mission?"

Sadao remembered how his grandfather told him how the Norio and Uzumaki clans fought. But, that was almost two decades ago. "Sir, my name is Sadao..Uzumaki...." A puzzled look soon came to the elder's face. "..Norio." His puzzled look soon turned to a stone like demeanor. "I see. Well..I won't detour you from your mission. Red." "Yes Sir?" "Accompany our guest on his mission. That is all." turning away, he entered the same large tent he exited just a moment ago.

The older people in the village gave Sadao a frightened look as he looked towards the ever growing crowd. Turning away, Sadao walked towards the entrance, followed by some ninja that goes by "Red". As they exited the gate, Sadao quickly said to Red, "Hey, thanks for the help back there." "No problem man. I figured since your helping us out, I should help you out with one of the elders." "There's more than one elder?" "Yeah, a whole friggin' council of them. Right now their views on all of the wars going on right now is to stay as far away from them as possible and ignore everything outside of the thin barricade." "Hm..that's not good at all. Well, lets just get this done so I don't stay on their bad side."


----------



## Bringer (Apr 15, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu smirked as his leg was grabbed. So this guy was not a push over at all. Good. Fugetsu enjoyed a good. Fight. Fugetsu was thrown towards the ground. He quickly maneuvered him self in the air. Causing him to land down on his two feet and with one hand touching the ground in a bent down position. And do to the force of the throw he slid on the ground in that position  a bit. Fugetsu calmly still having that cocky smirk on his face got up.

Fugetsu ignoring the man insult stood straight up. He began dusting his shoulders. And then his jeans slowly while not acknowledging the man as he went on. No matter what he said Fugetsu would get his fight. As Fugetsu finished dusting him self his arms moved around his neck. He stared at the teen. 

"Unlike others I dont fight because I am a freak. I fight to test my abilities and get stronger. And I will admit I do like to fight because I like the thrill and rush of it. Ivery? I fought in Ivery before. three years ago. Damn was he a worthy opponent. He defeated me. Now we are both just rambling. Where is the action? I need someone worthy."  

Fugetsu spoke in the same tone the hole way through. Something about this kid was familiar. It was not just the teeth. It was the voice. The way he acted,and the most noticeable thing is the way he spoke. He used Ya in his vocabulary so much. It slightly annoyed Fugetsu but not much. He quickly brought his hands together and made an hand sign. Eying the boy to make sure he did not try to make any sudden movements.

_"I am not to sure about this guys capabilities. From what I seen he was able to block an axe kick with ease. Albeit I was holding back. Lets see how he responds to suiton. I will use a combination technique."_

Fugetsu who already made a hand sign moments ago shifted his hands. One of his hands moved by his mouth. His thumb and pointer finger made a circle. And he put the circle around his mouth. He then used the Starch Syrup Capturing Field technique. A sticky liquid shot out of Fugetsu mouth. He aimed it in such a way that it would land right above the ninja on the branch. But Fugetsu just used it as a decoy.

Knowing that this ninja would be skilled enough to dodge an technique like that Fugetsu made an other hand sign. He did what he did with his pointer finger and thumb before and made a circle around his mouth as he shot the Violent Water Wave water wave technique at the boy who would be in mid air since he would have dodged his previous suiton.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 16, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc​

_Noctis Ranen
_​









​
All were seated quietly within the humble home of Braule & Noctis. Prompto awkwardly sat in a rebellious way in which most people seemed to notice the oddness of it. Gladiolus leaned back against the wall with his arms crossed towards his sides, while Ignis stood completely straight beside both the King and Noctis. 

Noctis sat directly across the awkward positioned Prompto with his father beside him, waiting for his explanation of his reason for coming here and his relation with the man known as Kaias Nullham. 

"_You are Drake's boy, correct?_"

Braule started off the conversation by dwelling in his past. Drake Nullham was one of his close friends back before he became the King of his clan. The man who helped him overcome his hardships.

"Huh? You know my dad?"

"Yes, we were quite the friends back then. But we chose to follow our own paths eventually."

"He never did mention you. But whatever, it doesn't matter since he's no longer with me...."

The blonde youth came to staring at the floor with his distant eyes, trying to forget. Braule had done the same upon realizing what he had meant. 

"_I'm sorry to hear that... That man really loved to keep his social life separated from his personal life alot. It's just sad, I did not get to speak to him one last time..._"

"I'm getting by, but his death is related to Kaias' carnage. Which is what brings me here today."

The four others in the room began to focus their attention to what came out of Prompto's mouth intently. Their questions to the man who attacked their kingdom will soon be answered. The 18 year old youth set his Tanegashima Rifle down against the seat beside him, before he started to speak.

"Well lets see, where should I start? I probably don't know the full story about him, but enough to get you by:

I grew from a family of Hunters. My mom passed away right after my sister was born. As we grew, my father started to act strangely one day when he came home from hunting animals. Which is when he offered to train me to become a full fledged hunter. He even brought me to my grandfather for extended training. I never figured out why he was doing this, but eventually I began to find out bits and pieces.

But all of that effort to figure out what he was up to was wasted when he directly told me about the story of Kaias Nullham. You should all know your founder, Dahn Ranen, was famous for making your clan in tip top shape and that our clans was each other's necks at that time. A certain someone from our clan battled him to the death, the famous battle between Dahn Ranen & the rival Nullham. No one had known who this rival Nullham was or why this battle even existed? 

They were both L'cies."

Upon hearing the word "L'cie", Noctis immediately realized that the Kaias person said the same thing to him.

"Wait, L'cies? Kaias mentioned something about that to me while I confronted him. You were all there when he mentioned it again. They are destined to die by specifically his hands... It was hard to believe him back then."

"That's partially true, or from what my dad found out. My grandpa knows more about this stuff than me where I don't know as much. For now, I know that they are destined to battle each other. But its more of a contest of who defeats who. Kaias only told you that you being the one to die, because he has a history of murdering those who are branded as L'cie. But I don't exactly know if Kaias himself is a L'cie or not. He may as well be someone killing those branded L'cie for his own reasons."

Hearing all of this, the last person that man killed was his mother or so he said. He was brought down a bit. Turning towards the bearded man beside him who was trying to make sense of this explanation, he told him the truth.

"_That man had killed my mother, 7 years ago.... Does that mean she was a L'cie?_"

"_I suspected as much... Though I did not give up on searching for her murderer... After she was declared dead by our clan, I still had hopes of finding her but I did not want to startle our clan by focusing on finding her. Noctis... Its hard for me to say, but those times that I had left you and our clan alone... was due to me searching for her... It was business trips at all, that was just a mere excuse... I didn't want to tell you, otherwise you would have thought differently of me... I took the vow that I would bring peace and prosperity to this clan, but I still thought more of your mother..._"

The 15 year old boy glared at the ground in open space, listening to his fathers words. Regret had come over him, those times when he cursed and hated him. The times when he casted him aside were for the wrong reasons. All he could do now was simply nod. 

"Anyways... if your mom was Kaias's last victim, then I don't have a doubt that she was a L'cie. But we will get to that later. After my dad told me all of this, I thought it was all bullshit at first so I played along. But eventually, my dad stumbled across something dangerous. He came running back home telling me to take my sister and run, handing me papers he wrote himself. That was when 'he' came... I was too shocked to even run after I saw him stab my dad through the chest. Sucking his whole body into his sword. 

His eyes were then focused on my baby sister sound asleep. He left taking her while I was trembling in fear from just seeing him. Even when I thought I could  save her from anything, I was too weak to protect my sister back then, on top of that traumatized to see my dad dead. The last thing he had done before he left was smirk at me, leaving me to survive. I never understood that man's intentions, but I could tell it was going to be bad.

I barely made it to my Grandfather's temple, eyes scarred with what a little boy should not see. Eventually, me and my grandfather took a look at those papers my dad gave me. It was drawings of a spire, information about different species of L'cie, and some even had illegible writing from another language that I couldn't even understand, even today. 

Which is why then I realized, I couldn't just sit around and cry about what happened. My dad passed something down to me to carry out. I know he wanted me to do something about stopping that man from whatever he's doing. I vowed to save my sister and avenge my father's death. I grew up to become a Fal'cie hunter, searching for this man and killing any Fal'cie under his control I come across. And that brings me here today, I sensed a flood of Fal'cie from this place, so I knew he had to be here."

Idly listening, Braule had remembered something in one of his travels outside the country when Prompto had mentioned a mysterious spire. But he wasn't sure if it had been the same he encountered back then. Noctis slowly began to understand where Prompto had come from, he lived through the same pain, he did once. And he knew this Kaias person had to be stopped. 

"Now, that Nullham person rivalling against your founder was unnamed at the time. But he wielded the stronger eyes that could use the Lux Tenebras. Kaias Nullham eliminates whoever becomes the next L'cie or so my dad says. Kaias could be that unnamed Nullham, but that would be impossible since he died during that battle. The last generation was, the L'cie your mother, and now this generation... it will be you who is the next L'cie."

The boy had some doubts when he was accused of being the L'cie from that man, but now he was expecting it being brought up again sooner or later. He would have doubted it if he hadn't gained that strange power from before. The Crystal Yomihime was what the power was called. Accessing the Crystallis No Shoka to wield the Virtus Falchion as well as reaching enlightenment. Suddenly, Gladiolus started to bark at the blonde youth.

"_Next L'cie?! You meaning our Prince is gonna get hunted by that bastard? I won't let him, I'll rip him to shreds if he touches a single hair on his head!_"

"_It's alright Gladiolus, he said three years he'll come back to attack me. That's when I'll be branded as a L'cie, correct?_"

"_Noctis, I won't allow him to kill you. I'll be prepared to use my utmost strength to protect you._"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 16, 2012)

Hearing this, Noctis wanted to redeem himself by not letting his father take up another burden. He choose to embark on several journeys to find Kaias, but he failed. Letting him prepare for Kaias' arrival and even confronting him was a risk for his life. He couldn't possibly accept this burden to be dropped upon him. 

"_Did you see how strong he was? He managed to outmatch your Surigan, the strongest of the all the eyes in our clan. I can't let you risk your life for me... You'll just be cut down by him... I'll get stronger somehow, I won't let him kill me that easily..._"

"_But Noctis..._"

"You know, I was planning to take Noct with me to my grandfather. He taught me how to take out Fal'cie. He can probably do something with Noctis, he has that odd light coursing within him. I think that's his proof of becoming a L'cie. I don't know how long it will take, but 3 years is a luxury of time. I know for a fact that my grandfather will be able to make him strong enough against Kaias. But I'll let you think about it for a second before answering."

The idea of even letting Noctis go outside of the country was dangerous alone, especially with all the bandits after his head. But logically thinking, Braule had known nothing about developing one's power to fight against these "Fal'cie". 

His summoning, Bahamut, was partially a Fal'cie, but he was a species of this world. So it would have been no good. Even though his personal reasons are wanting to keep him safe, he had known the optimal decision to be letting him go with Prompto.


Knowing staying here would not do any good, he still felt unable to leave his clan. He has his reason to go, but what if some other caused destruction to his kingdom like recently. He would not have been there to protect his people.  Staying here meant he was just going to be waiting for his death bed, as well as bringing others down with him. And he knew he did not want that to happen.

"_Dad, I'm not going to learn anything by idly standing by. Even training by myself won't get me any further. I'm willing to leave just to get stronger and come back with a greater power to protect our clan._"

Deeply thinking, Braule found it hard to see his son leave, instead of himself. But seeing his son maturing, taking this harsh burden on his own made him regret not seeing him grow up. 

"_If you truly feel like this is the path you should take. I will not stop you. Prompto... I leave my son in your care._"

With that said, another Ranen member came rushing into the calm atmospheric room. Ignis halted the man, asking his purpose of coming. The same man had whispered into his ear before bowing and leaving. Ignis turned around approaching the group and corrected his glasses.

"_It appears that Ifrit will be okay. His injury was not as bad as it was shown, but he'll be active by tomorrow._"

Hearing this, Noctis remembered how hard Ifrit tried to protect him, instead he was harmed himself. Seeing him next time, he felt like he had to apologize to him for being unable to help him. Prompto happily jumped from his seat, and gave a thumbs up towards the mellow dramatic.

"Sweet! We'll leave first thing in the morn. If we stay any longer, we'd be just wasting time. You good with that Noct?"

Looking at the hyper active young man, it calmed him down to see his warm cheer. But if it was the two of them leaving, what would Gladiolus and Ignis think of this? Would they heart shattered to see him leave? It was because of  both of them helping that Noctis had survived through his suffering from his past. Leaving them for a while would not feel right. 

"_If it's not too selfish... I would like to take Gladiolus and Ignis along with me. Not as bodyguards, as my allies.... If that's ok with them._"

Both Gladiolus and Ignis startled to hear their Prince speak highly of them. They just begun to think that they both were getting in his way. Gladiolus would follow where ever Noctis would have gone, so he was likely to agree. However Ignis had a role in the intelligence division here, it would be a loss if he was to leave. 

Prompto looked at the two, remembering their teamwork against the Fal'cie behemoth from before. The blonde young man could trust them, so he wouldn't have a problem with them.

"Yeah sure, the more the merrier! What do you two think?"

"_I'll follow Noct where ever he goes to, so I'm up for it. Ignis what about you?_"

Ignis seemed unsure because of his position within the Kingdom. Declining would be the best option for him, but since the Prince was requesting this it would disappoint him to do so. Braule known the situation Ignis was in, but since this would be the best for his son, he slowly rose and turned to him.

"_Ignis, your free to go from the Intelligence division. I'll be taking over your role. I'm sure Noctis would be pleased to have you accompany him._"

"_What? No, that would be too rude for me to even accept such a thing._"

"_Enough with the formalities. My son's life is in danger, things like that overcome petty situations like this. Ignis, your a great help to us being a member of the Intelligence division and at the same time being my son's guard. I'll see to it you will follow out what you truly desire._"

Ignis simply corrected his glasses. A offer from his clan leader was made that would lessen his restriction greatly, but doing so will hurt his King's pride. He knew the decision he had to make. He was a guard for the Prince, and he is also a member of the Intelligence division. 

"_Of course. I'll sure Noctis will need me to supervise him. Otherwise, Gladiolus would be in a wreck accompanying him alone._"

In response to his statement, Gladiolus tried to retaliate to the insult by cracking his fists.

"_Oi! I can look after him just fine._"

The clan leader began to chuckle, while heading out of the room.

"_Well then it is settled. All of you, get a good nights rest. I'm sure you do not want to delay your departure._"

With that, the night had ended having them all prepare for tomorrow's departure.


----------



## Laix (Apr 16, 2012)

_Cael Nasaki
_Your biggest mistake.

Cael was split in two right now, both having a heated debate on their feelings. One side was aching, bending at the pain and hoping there was a part of Yomi that could be scavenged for him to cling on to. The other side, the much darker side of his thoughts was telling him she was a bitch, someone who he wouldn't want even as an ally in battle. She was someone who drops friends at the snap of her fingers, and forgets the people she thinks are below her.

With every word she said, with every second of their conversation that went past, the darker side was blackening him, poisoning him with it's harmful words.

Because both sides could agree she had changed... 

"It's a shame you don't know what you're running from. Would your bones have to break and your lights turn off just to hear your hearts lies? You know this is a mistake... What a waste this all was."

He let out an aggravated sigh, adjusting his double-button white coat before turning around in the opposite direction. He didn't want to hear another word, not another foul, heart-breaking, mind-fucking, buckets of crapped-on words.
_
But if she ever came running back, why do I know I'd be standing there with open arms?_


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2012)

*Takashi*​
Takashi stared at Fugetsu as the Senju was starting some hand signs. He was starting to get annoyed. He couldn?t care less about that guy nor his skills. As a weird liquid came out from Fugetsu?s mouth, Takashi noticed that it was just above him, he was about to jump in order to dodge, however the sound of something else approaching to him was caught by his excellent hearing sense which was enhanced by his training. Instead of jumping, Takashi let his body fall back while using chakar in his feet to keep stuck to the tree. Now he was hanging from under the thick branch avoiding both attacks by impulsing himself to the ground landing on his fours without trouble.

" Huh? seems like ya put a little thought there but...man, ya suck "the ex-Aosuki stated while looking at the water release user." I couldn?t care less about yer skills, ya just rushed yer attacks even before watching my reaction and ya, yerself, warned me from yer second attack. "his voice calm before yawning.

Standing up, he stretched his body and took out a few Kunai, all of them with explosive tags wrapped around, and launched them in Fugetsu?s direction. Two of them got stuck in teh ground just some centimeters away from the opponent while a third one passed just next to the face of the Senju getting stuck in a tree behind the guy.All of them starting to burn.

" Now tell me...out of those three, which one is the fake? "Takashi questioned turning the fight in some kind of retarded quiz." It could be the one behind ya, it could be one of the two at both of your sides, maybe all of them or...." his blab got stopped in the moment.

*BOOOM!!*

The three tags exploded before Takashi could finish his explanation. He was just playing around."... or maybe the three of them are real. "he spoke at last with a little grin in his mouth. That sort of games were more interesting than a simple fight which would leave no benefit for him.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 16, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
_The teen who looked down upon me!_

Fugetsu kept his cool keeping in a grunt as his attack failed. Stupid intelligence! Useless. You come up with a plan and a simple movement fucks it up. Fugetsu glanced back at the teen. What the fuck was he. What clan was he from. He was slightly lost in thought when suddenly the teens voice called out. Three kunai with exploding tags came right at him.

"Hmm questions. I hate questions. Tell me. Why don't I save my self the trouble and just dodge all of them!"

Not knowing which was fake or not he started gaining some distance by doing a few back flips. As all three exploding tags detonated he smirked. Dust and debris was near the area where Fugetsu was. This guy. He looked down at Fugetsu. Fugetsu would fix that soon enough.

"You sly bitch. You tried to trick me! You...you!...seriously what the fuck are you. Time out!"

Fugetsu put his right hand on his chin stroking it as if he had a mustache which he did not. He did not know why but that helped him think. The kid looked like a Hozuki. But had the noise of a inuzuka. But if he was a Hozuki he would have just took the axe kick with the hydration technique. And if he was a inuzuka he would have a dog or wolf with him. Suddenly Fugetsu smirk turned into a grin as he placed his hand down.

"Your a Aosuki! A ninja with smell and raiton based techniques......partially meaning your one of my worst match ups."

Fugetsu spoke with his carefree tone. But some seriousness and cautiousness could faintly be heard in his tone. Fugetsu got some more distance by a tree. He placed both hands on it. He had a mischievous grin. He looked directly in the Aosuki eyes. It was his turn.

"Fun fact. An average tree weighs 4 tons. A big tree weighs around 14-20 tons. I can lift......around 18.5 tons. Meaning! GAHH!!!" 

With a loud grunt Fugetsu lifted a huge tree. The tree moved about a few inches while roots were coming out of the ground. As a sweat drop came down Fugetsu face the tree rose a few foot. And the roots were broken. With a loud grunt Fugetsu threw the giant tree at the Aosuki.

"Now who is weak?"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 16, 2012)

Etro's Light Arc​

_Noctis Ranen
_​









​
Today was the day of a new beginning. A beginning that came with a predestined goal. Walking towards the entrance to the Kingdom, he noticed the reconstruction and repair of the damaged streets from the assault last night. He wouldn't expect any less from his clan to persevere through such a dangerous feat. Though, leaving his clan abruptly did leave him with second thoughts. 

It would be a while till he will return, so Noctis distinctly captured the moments he had walking down this street, interacting with the clan members, and the accomplishments he had made within his Kingdom. 

Noticing his son's distant looks around, the bearded man, who walked beside him, simply smiled. They both continued walking until they reached the front entrance, with it's gates still busted open. The damage done to the Kingdom wasn't as worse as the meteor shower but it was still hard to get through, even after recovering from that event. 

It wasn't too long to see Prompto, Ignis & Gladiolus standing idly waiting right outside the gates for that certain duckbutted headed boy to arrive. However, Noctis saw somebody missing within the group. His summoning wasn't there. He was told Ifrit would be released from medical care, but he hasn't arrived yet. 

Prompto had waved at Noctis upon arriving. Gladiolus had just smashed his fists together, seeing he was more than ready to leave. Ignis, however, looked off in the distance down the dirt road. 

"_Yo Noct! And the Kings here too._"

"_Prince Noct, you ready for the hot springs? I heard some of the towns we pass by will have some._"

"_Heh, Gladiolus, make sure you keep the funny business away from him. He is still underage._"

Smirking, he nodded in a friendly manner.

"_I wouldn't have it any other way, King Braule._"

Approaching the two cheerful figures, the boy still questioned Ifrit's attendance. With his face as expressionless as it can get, he looked at the two.

"_Has Ifrit come here yet?_"

Both of them had shrugged, which caused Noctis to sigh in annoyance. Ignis turned to see his Prince arrive, and at the same time over heard their conversation. Correcting his glasses as usual, he approached the group, looking specifically at Noctis.

"_Ifrit should come sooner or later. It may take some time for him to arrive just recovering from his injuries._"

The King just remembered something that he deeply thought about from last night's discussion. When he heard Drake Nullham had sketched a spire, from his observations, he himself had encountered a similar structure as the from the sketching when he traveled in search of his wife's murderer.

"_Your grandfather is in the Land of Earth, correct? Well I was there not too long ago, and I did discover a spire like the one you described to me last night. I can't truly remember where it had been since it wasn't located in the same spot when I came back. I might have misinterpreted where it was. It might be helpful to you if you ever desire to search for it._"

Giving a thumbs up to the King, he kept his given information within his head, possible to be worth something of value for later. But it was not long after that when Ifrit had shown up at the front gates. Covered in loads of bandages, he slowly approached the group with an embarrassed look on his face. 

"*Well I'm here. Sorry for the wait, kid.*"

The boy felt guilty seeing his own summoning in bandages. He even noticed him partially limping when approaching them. Even so, Noctis had to speak with him alone, about how he won't let the same harm occur again.

"_Ifrit, I have to talk to you for a moment. Just give me a few minutes, Prompto. I'll be finished quickly._"

The blonde youth simply gave a thumbs up as he usually did today. Both Ifrit and him were away from the others, able to speak privately with each other.

"*What's up, kid? Is it about how stupid these bandages look on me? Trust me I bitched at the medics over and over again that I could do without them, but they forced me to in the end.*"

Shaking his head side to side, Noctis was relieved to see Ifrit acting normally as he usually did. He didn't seem to be too mad at the boy, even after last night's events. 

"_Not at all. It's just that... I can't feel right not apologizing to you for trying to protect me from that man. You risked your life, you even trusted me but my trust led you astray and injured.... It was wrong of me..._"

A confused look appeared upon the Flame Behemoth's face. He wasn't quite sure what to say to his summoner's words. He started to chuckle after a moment's silence. 

"*Hahaha, you know kid, I thought you'd be mad at me for failing. Don't worry about it. I chose to take this path to supporting you. We'd even said once that we would stick together no matter what.*"

"_That's true, but after what happened last night. I can't help but feel too weak to even level with you. You even held off the behemoth for a couple of seconds at your full strength. I wanted you to avoid getting harmed, but I couldn't even do that one simple thing. Ifrit, I'll make a vow right now. I'll grow to be stronger to protect you, while at the same time you'll be able to help me battle against powerful foes without difficulty. I know I'll be able to keep this with the new power I gained from last night._"

Ifrit scratched his head in embarassment, unable to speak for a few seconds.

"*Geez, kid. Your making me blush. But I can't let you do that. I'm the one that takes your hits head on. Your the one that comes up with a counter. That's how it's always been. We'll both get stronger, theres no doubt about that. But having you surpass me is something I can't let you do. Its like rivalry, kid.*"

"_Huh, never realized that until now. You're absolutely right, then we'll both work together to help each other out. I'll be relieved to have you by my side Ifrit, along with the others._"

"*Exactly, kid. There's no change in what we do, as long as we get to our goals.*"

Noctis nodded, turning around to face the others waiting for him to finish. 

"_Let's head back, we have a big journey to prepare for._"

They both had reached back with the rest of the group. Prompto was getting restless about leaving while Gladiolus kept teasing Prompto as if they were friends. Ignis kept that serious attitude with everything they had done, he and Noctis were similar in that way... somewhat. 

"_Prince Noct, are you finish with what you wanted to do? In that case, it be best if we left before night breaks._"


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 16, 2012)

There was something else that bothered Noctis. It had been the way that both Gladiolus and Ignis acted towards him. He didn't want to feel like royalty any longer, especially outside of the Kingdom. 

"_Ignis, Gladiolus... I want you two to do me a favour... Don't treat me like a Prince any longer. I'd like it if we were all on equal terms, not following the Hierarchy set by our clan, but as friends. If we can't do that, I won't be able to take training as seriously. So please, follow out this request._"

Both of the royal guards stared at the both silently upon his request. The man with the scar running down his face understood where he was coming from but Ignis on the other hand felt the same when was stuck between choosing to stay or leave. His loyalty to the Ranen clan exalted over the others. But he knew that coming along was for the Prince's wishes, so if this was also his wish, he wouldn't hesitate to accept.

"_You will always be known as the Ranen Prince within the Kingdom. But I'll do my best to treat you as my equal. Until we return, Noct._"

"_Aight we good to go, guys? Okay, lets hit the road!_"

With all of them on accepted terms, they were ready to leave. Prompto almost lost his patience at this point. Braule noticed that they were ready to leave. He had wanted to get one more thing off his mind.


"_Noctis.... Before you leave..._"

The duckbutt headed boy turned around to see the doleful face of his father's. He had closed his eyes before speaking.

"_I'm sorry for leaving you alone for all those years. I felt like I did the wrong thing by doing so. But now, I'll be the one waiting for you to return home. I'll be the one redeeming myself for your trust as well as our clan's. I'm leaving Kaias in your hands. Don't let me down, Noctis._"

Even though Noctis felt like his father felt this way after last night, hearing it from his own words made him warm inside. He wasn't exactly happy, but he was getting there. Motivation also surged through him, afterwards. Right now, he can only move forward and not look back. 

Noctis nodded, turning around to leave with Prompto leading the way. Ifrit chose to look forward into the coming future. Gladiolus chose to follow Noctis where ever he wished to be. Ignis wished for the best for his "friend" to become stronger. Noctis prayed that his mother was looking over him. At the same time, he reminisced the events that led up to this very day. 

The road was long, and there was many things to overcome to achieve his goal. Sacrificing things also had to be done to help him walk down his true path. Looking above, he saw the clear blue sky with birds majestically flying.

"_I know there will be many hardships coming my way. Right now, I can only trust my friends to be there when the worst comes. There isn't much left I can do but say good bye. 

Even with all the friends and acquaintances I made,  I have to focus on getting stronger. That's why I chose to leave my memories with them back here in the Kingdom. It will only be for a while until I return to the Kingdom with my new found strength. 

Choosing to forget will bring many regrets but at the same time, it will bring many rewards. It's not like I will forget them forever, just for a little while... So I ask you all to wait for me, be either friend or acquaintance. Wait until I can start believing in myself again.

This is goodbye for now.... That certain duckbutt haired boy known as Noctis Lucis Ranen will cease to exist until time calls for him again...._"


~~~*~~~












"_The moon whispers silently,
with a voice unheard by anyone.

The tides wax and wane.

The scenes disappearing from my memories
are quietly recorded by the stars
with a language that cannot be deciphered.

Countless words form a spiral,
creating a millards of tomes.

The sky is too open for the likes of me,
the passing of time is too fast for me.

Knowing nothing, without purpose,
even with the words I collected...

are doomed to wither away in the earth.
Even so, I scream.

Without understanding, I raised my voice.

At least the echoes reach the skies,
and the sun will eventually rise.

The menial darkness answered...
That no one has seen the future.

I stretched out my hands towards the sky,
catching the cold wind.

Blow away all despair!
Take everything in the past, be it dreams or frustrations.

Within the twilight dozing on the Earth, I will keep on going forward...
Towards the unknown tomorrow!_"​


Arc End​


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2012)

*Takashi*​
The maturing embodiment of the void, couldn?t do but laugh out loud in his mind when Fugetsu started to say all that stuff about hating questions and about he was pulling tricks during the fight. Wasn?t that the way a ninja should be? be sly, a trickster, keep yourself in the shadows until the right time comes and if you get forced to, you must fight face to face with the intention to kill. Those were basic rules for a shinobi that the Senju was basically ignoring olympically. 

Not that he disliked such kind of careless attitude, after all, he was pretty much the same most of the time, only difference would be that he was the kind to think a bit more carefully his movements.

However, once Fugetsu mentioned what he was, his expression turned for an instant into that of annoyance before going back to his smirking one. If that person deduced that he was an Aosuki with so little clues, it meant that he wasn?t as much of a fool as Takashi thought even though at that point such a glorious answer was completely way off reality. Takashi Aosuki did die three years ago. Despite the fact that he ignored his explanation about the weight of the trees, Takashi kept staring at Fugetsu once the cloud of smoke and dust was gone. The dude was holding a tree in his hands.

_" Tsk. with that size I can?t stop it easily "_were the thoughts of the spiky-haired combatant who realized that there was no reason for him to run away or anything. He may prefer to be lazing around but that didn?t mean he was a coward. Looking carefully for the right timing, Takashi ran in the same direction the tree was coming from. Once the blue-haired was a few meters, he ducked while still running; his flexible body allowing him to bend in a way that his face almost touched the ground. With that he avoided the enormous tree.

" That one was close but ya know. It?s not that easy to get me. "he stated." Oh, and about yer little deductions, I?m not an Aosuki nor have anything to do with them. As ya can see my eyes and smell aren?t like those of such a clan. But I must admit that ya hit the bulls eye in one thing... "he lied first before he stopped talking to perform a couple of hand signs and extend his index finger and thumb as if his hand were a gun. 

Chakra started to gather in the finger tip of his index giving resemblance to a vortex where lightning was gathering, vortex that an instant later evolved into a ball of lightning chakra.

" I definitely can use Raiton "pointing his "gun" at the Senju, the Electric Bullet technique was fired taking a great speed in mid air while going straight for Fugetsu?s stomach.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 16, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu eyes widened in shock. This fucker was dancing around his attacks. First his holding back taijutsu,then his suiton,and now a giant fucking tree. This kid was impressive. The kid began running at him. Fugetsu knew a raiton was coming. So doton was out of the question. It was arguable if mokuton can take such a technique. And suiton would take some chakara away because there was no water source. 

So there was only one thing to do! Use a evasion ninjutsu. Making a hand seal as soon as the Aosuki pointed his index finger a slight fracture of the earth was heard. And Fugetsu was underground. He began traveling forward while underground. Suddenly Fugetsu jumped up behind the Aosuki. Something about him was so familiar.

"So its going to be those kind of fights. Attack,avoid,Counter Attack,Avoid,Counter Attack until one of use run out of chakara? Boring! Let me make things me interesting! This way you cant dodge!"

Fugetsu preformed a few more hand seals. And was going to use the Thousand Flying Water Needles of Death technique. The moisture and the bits of water that could be found in the air collided. Soon water was forming all around the Aosuki was every angle. All of the water formed into needles. Fugetsu had a toothy grin.

"Lets see you survive this!"

The needles went straight for the Aosuki from every angle.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2012)

*Takashi*​
" Tch. I just wasted energy in that shit "

His eyes got sharper as he realized how Fugetsu escaped from his Lghtning Release: Electric Bullet technique by using an earth related jutsu. The guy was a quick thinker, he could give him that. And even more, those kind of guys were the most pesky ones once the fights get dragged along. Knowing that even with his prodigious nose it was almost impossible to follow Fugetsu?s trace unless he, himself, entered the hole that the black-haired young man created on the ground, Takashi closed his eyes. 

If his eyes weren?t helping, his nose would do the job. If his eyes and nose weren?t helping, his ears would be the ones to get the job done anyway. That was the way he has been fighting until now. Concentrating only in his hearing sense, the spiky-haired young shinobi got a hold of Fugetsu?s whereabouts. He was behind him.

" Shit! "was all he was able to say before turning and watching the Senju making a few hand seals. By the pattern, it was another water release technique.

As Takashi observed his surroundings, water started to form while taking the shape of sharp and deadly needles. It was the Thousand Flying Water Needles of Death technique. A technique that he knew perfectly out from Harkat?s memories. All the knowledge that the past embodiment of the void had was pretty useful at those times.

Knowing that the attack would be almost unavoidable, the ex-Aosuki quickly took out two shuriken that had strings tied to them and threw them towards Fugetsu who was in mid air. The weapons tied themselves around the body of the noisy ninja by one of the metallic stars' tips getting inside the hole in the middle of the other trapping Fugetsu with the wire.

" Don?t worry, I?m definitely gonna survive but i wonder about ya. "

Pulling the strings, he caught fugetsus back and wrapped his arms around his torso using the Senju as shield for the needles coming from his front. The needles soon made contact with the skin of the Aosuki. The sharp needles penetrating his skin as pain could be felt by the crimson-eyed.

*Splash!!*

All the needles that got stuck on Takashi?s back and arms turned into normal water again and fell to the ground refreshing the grass. The bleeding wounds of the seventeen-year-old started to emit steam as they healed in a single second. A grin in his face showing his shark resembling teeth.

" So how was it? painful? "


----------



## Chronos (Apr 17, 2012)

Ryoji & Celsius​
The two elves engaged in glorious battle as a flurry of swings, thrust and resounding clashes resounded upon these desolate lands. Their weapons releasing the wave of power throughout the area, speed uncontrolled, these metallic like items clashing with flair and vigor, as a brewing sense of resolve was emanating through the atmosphere that surrounded these two souls. Ryoji's breath, Celsius breath in sync, their hearts were beating at the same speed, their emotion however, whirled. Clouding their judgement mixing together to create a disastrous mess of evoking feelings. Even so each clash, each powerful collision of their weapons released a sudden flash that would easily blind anything that sought upon this. Ryoji Ivery, the Heir of Frost, was in pain, his full strength was demonstrated on this magnificent view of swordsmanship, their battle could be painted in a canvas of beautiful colors, crafted in the hands of a man where God had placed upon him the talent of a glorious artist. Fighting, seating, clashing, their eyes were placed upon each other. The heavy strokes of their breaths could be heard through their weary bodies. 

Soon, a quick final swing... The two looked at each others eyes as they clenched their teeth, explicitly expressing their expression about these training situation, what a battle. The final clash caused the earth to blow, to push itself deeper into it's core, cracking and opening slightly, a invisible force could be felt through the field of stones, one which caused the numerous small craters that were placed unnaturally upon the earth. Several heavy pants, Ryoji's sapphire eyes that gleamed in this sunny afternoon, Celsius crimson eyes that radiated their beautiful shade. These two were upon a sight they could not bare, it pained them. A battle that was fruitful, that cause would be on of fruition, one that would allow these two to go beyond their normal strength, and yet with having such a feat in their wake, they hesitate. Both of them fought as if they wanted to destroy one another, to finish one another, fighting someone their hearts... felt something for. The beat of their fatigue hearts, were not only of the battle that occurred, but of the emanating fear that constantly eat through their being, a feat of hurting the other party. 

No words were heard... there was no need for such. Ryoji and Celsius kicked the earth beneath their heel with rather powerful forced placed behind it. Their feet coursed through the stone, through the rocky earth their eyes placed on one another as their speed scaled to marvelous levels, their eyes were placed on one another as they moved through this great canyon like area. They were so fast, so speedy, it seemed like if the world was turning ten times as faster than usual, but they were the only ones that could successfully see it unveil. Jumping on the stones, reaching the maximum height both started to seal, and place each other higher and higher into the sky. One they met airborne, their hands held a bow made of a crystal icy material that gleamed an emanating light, like shards the erodes of chakara coursed through the space that the bow took, like shards they danced and gleamed beautifully, it would truly captivate the eyes of any man, woman and children. The two started to forge a long arrow that was formed with their energy, with their chakara. 

They pulled on the icy string, they shot their arrows towards their bodies, however the tip collided with each other, their coordination was superb, beyond that, it was top notch among many shinobi of the world. The feet of these two met the highest stone, one pillar that pinnacle'd among the many that composed this area. The chest of the two heaved, and breath heavily as they stood silently, only their panting filled the silence.

"How long will it take for us to complete this? I still have not felt anything resembling change yet."

"I Know, I not too sure about how are we suppose to connect, but can't you feel it? We're in sync."

"Yes, but it's still far from perfect, we are both hesitating in our battle, I can sense that we are using our full power, but we aren't connected completely."  

"I can't fight you... and yet I have too. We have to accomplish this for the good of our people. For the good of the world."

"I believe so too. God help us in this endeavor. But this ends here, I must become one with you through this, our hearts much sync into one. But is this really a means to do so?"

"We have to try, Ryoji. Right now I am not Celsius, I am the Nymph who's after your life."

These words pierced both their hearts, Ryoji hands clenched and eyes narrowed, his head tilted down and his eyes looked at the empty void. Those words were like daggers in his heart, was this the moment to pour his emotions on this woman? Or was it a means to lock himself completely and search for a greater resolve, to become stronger by hiding his emotions and letting reason conquer his judgement, but he was not the man that liked this thought.

"Never say that again."  

His feet coursed, in an instant his vision blurred, his power grew to an extent as slight anger coursed through his system. Celsius eyes quickly followed as she pulled on the string once more, arrows were created in a flash, thrown at the incoming  Ivery that feet coursed through the earth, once again this rash young man continued to rush, kicking the earth with either his left leg or his right to escape the speedy arrows that headed towards him. He quickly headed towards her, running up the stone pillar she stood in, soon being a few inches away from her being, his Melody Arm extended as he fulled it with his chakara as it absorbed the sound that surround him. Soon a force of invisible shrieking energy pounded the woman of dark skin and teal hair. Pushing her out of the pinnacle stone with force towards the edge of the mountain, her back clashed on the wall and a veil of smoke covered through the area she had smacked. Her body however, pushed of the stone ignoring the pain in an instant, faster than Ryoji a powerful vertical kick met with the young leaders face, forcing his body to rocket downwards and collide with the earth.

However his feet landed, instead of his body, his feet coursed and swept the earth after a powerful clash with this surface.

"..."

"This is how is suppose to be..."  ​


----------



## Kei (Apr 17, 2012)

*Yomi 
Those Who Search For Power
*​_"Milady! They are advancing from the west!"_

Yomi came to a grinding halt before turning herself around and proceeding in a different direction. The young woman pushed herself so hard that the ground came up as she moved. She pushed off the ground and headed back into the trees, even the trees responded to her violent actions. Yomi bit her lips as she put all her energy into propelling her though the trees, she knew that her targets were fast but they weren't as strong as her! 

The blood on her sword was the sole proof of that fact....

The night was still young and Yomi found herself missing ninja hunting. It was one of the many duties of the Minamoto clan. They were the guard dogs that were sent out to take out anyone that dared to leave their respected clan. It was a way for the Minamoto clan to release some stress and the clans to get rid of unwanted troubles. For years this has been the responsibility of the Minamoto, to come up with ways to defend themselves and take down ninjas. 

It was a mutual hate between the samurais and the ninjas, something that wasn't said but just a fact. A fact that ran deeper than blood but soul, their existence to the great ninja clans was like an unwanted dog, and the ninja existence to the Minamoto clan was like a cruel leader. Only for a time being of hunting their kind gave the Minamoto clan any satisfaction of being a samurai. 

Yomi landed hard on the ground, taking note of her surroundings and the life around her. It seemed that she made it before them, she took her sword out of its hilt as a dark aura pulsated from it. All her hatred, all her pain, all her sorrows, and doubts will be carried with this one blow...

Everything depended on how well she carried Izanami...

As her chakra tuned into the earth and every movement, the young Minamoto clan leader eyes widen as she felt something amongst the trees...

*"BOW DOWN!"* she yelled as she made a down swipe with her sword releasing a powerful kenjutsu blast at the trees.

The blast was thick powerful and shone a bright white light, cutting the trees for a good mile. Yomi smirked at the damage that was done, and with one slick movement she placed her sword back in its sheath. She made her way towards the damage looking for the two animals that dared trespassed on the Minamoto clan territory, though small it was not considered wise to even set foot unless prior knowledge.

"Come on out...I can sense you..." she growled as she looked around, their chakra was as dirty and sickening.

Two blurry figures jumped out of the bushes before throwing kunai's at her, Yomi acted fast by placing a barrier up and deflecting those that were thrown. She growled as they moved towards her with a fast pace, if anything speed wasn't her greatest strength so Yomi felt herself being easily out matched! 

They brought her into a closeline and brought her down the ground with a force that was strong enough for the girl to loose her breath. The man on top of her proceeded to put her into a choke hold. Yomi struggled against him as the other one came up to her and smirked.

_"Look at what we have here...The great clans guard dogs."_ he smirked as her slicked back his hair, _"What your masters sent you after us?"_ 

Yomi coughed up a growl before the other man tighten up his grip on her neck. Her eyes widen as she began to loose breath, but she wasn't going say a word. The man that smirked moved over to her, Yomi knew him because of the documents that was sent to her, his name was Cran and the other one had to be Kel. The two Uchiha brothers that left the village, reasons were unknown but the threat they could cause was nothing that the Minamoto could let slide by so easily.

 Their death was top priority and that was why Yomi was sent after them...

"Ack!" Yomi coughed up as she gasped for air, Kel had her in a tight choke hold but she wouldn't scream. It wasn't in her blood too! It wasn't in her soul to dare scream or beg! They would have to kill her and even then, Yomi grew enough pride to not scream during the whole process!

"_They weren't kidding when they said the samurai clan had the toughest females_." Cran smirked before placing his hands on Yomi legs, "_But they failed to mention how smooth their skin is.._." 

Yomi kicked at him but only to receive a tighter choke hold from the muscular man. She began to scratch and tire into his skin with her nails, it got to the point where she was desperate for air. She looked up at the man who was holding her and saw his face was completely wretched in pain, but she knew that he could take it more than she could take her lack of oxygen.

"_Oh my what a nice sword..."_ Cran said as he reached for it only to meet with a panicking Yomi, he completely ignored her as he took the sword out of her hilt and stood away from her kicking legs.

_Power.._.

Her eyes widen as she felt something pulsated inside her! Something that was angry and upset! The whole feeling of being pissed off and disgusted spread throughout Yomi body as she watched the man with her sword.

"_Wow the artwork on the sword is nice_," Cran said to his brother as he looked at it, "look it even has incantations on it! Wow, is this some sort of religious shit you see those monks carry around?" he laughed 

Power...To Destroy...

*"GIVE ME BACK MY SWORD!*" Yomi yelled not caring that she was using up her last bit of her breath to yell at them

*"She more worried about her sword than her own life! Isn't that silly brother?"*  Kel asked while laughing

_Power...To Create..._

Cran laughed but he didn't know what type of pain or panic the girl was going though! Her whole body was struggling to get back Izanami, it was like she wasn't in control anymore she just knew that Izanami was not suppose to be in anyone hands other than hers.

_You are not worthy of holding that type of power!_

"_Huh?_" Cran asked out loud before feeling his arm being torn away from his own body! The chakra that was building up inside him was tearing the young man apart! His arm was being ripped off by the power that blasted out of Izanami! It ripped and tore through muscles.

"*Brother!*" Kel yelled as he let Yomi go and tried to help his brother!

Yomi smirked as she coughed, "_You would not being able to weild that type of power in a thousand years._" 

"The power of Izanami...."


----------



## Chronos (Apr 17, 2012)

_Ryoji and Celsius_










_

~*~

It seems that after 4 years I am finally able to see the world through different eyes. To see the earth come to shape me as a better man, as a better human being, as a better Nymph. God always led me the right path, and I thank him for all that he has given to me.

But it is at this moment that I finally see that what I've done is nothing more than to lie to myself. Lie to my people and lie to my summon. In fact I lived through deception and still found the light, my heart want to protect my clan, but it something greater within it's context. Something that I could not muster to say, something that I could not believe would even happen to man like me. 

I hate myself for this. 

I hate myself for crumbling at the hands of a man that I could not stop, that I could not conquer, that I was too powerless to compete against. A man that's the devils right hand, and evils left arm. A man who transcends his clan, who works along side another with even greater or equal power. 

But I finally decided

~*~_

"That I would never raise my hand... on the girl that I love."


"That I would never let someone harm her. That I would fight the devil itself if it meant that I could keep her safe."

_True Feelings Evoke: Sage Mode Part I Completed._

A flair of hit and smashed resounded upon the destroyed area, stone frozen small bodies of water were turned to crystal, the gust of wind now emanated a chill that spread through the area with vigorous strength, their bodies almost crumbled, their eyes reflected their pain, their blood spilled on the earth that laid upon him, Ryoji body was worse than his summon, worse than the woman who's resolve was greater than his masters, than his summoner, Ryoji battled through a pain that could easily be said to be deadly, something no man, woman or child should ever have the misfortune to go through, but this only made Ryoji's resolve grow, not even the countless cut and bruises that had been placed upon his flesh could compare to the agony he went through trying to sustain his ground against this woman, fighting back his emotions, fighting back a confusing sense that continued to burn through his system like flames burn through a forest. His teeth clenched as he could feel the thick liquid coursed through his forehead to the tip of his chin. As their pants became heavier through each and single hit, every single collision, ever single movement their bodies executed with flair and grace. These two being of magnificent power dance in the ball of evoking emotions, hidden behind an emotionless stare, hidden behind a powerless glare.   

Their bodies soon to fall, their fatigue at it's max, and yet Ryoji held a emotion he did not understand, he wanted to unveil it, but the images of battle continued to block him, but... this time both just stood as their bodies reacted to their efforts, their massive battle caught up to them, standing through a mere blessing and mercy of our God. Their vision only focused on each other, memories whirled through their head, moments of smiles, moments of sadness, moments where tears were shed, moments were love was placed, moments were fight occurred, moments were laughter filled and empty void. But the most common memory, was that of a woman who no matter what happen always stood firm next to this worthless man. 

Of a man that feared not death, but was too afraid to lose those who were close to him. A man that could fight millions in an instant alone, just to protect a certain loved one, but would easily yield in denial when someone wanted to do the same, not allowing set person to do so. A man, who is completely selfish and inconsiderate of others feelings, including his loves one.
A man that would risk his life in an instance, but would never think of what would happen to the people that love him if they witnessed him like that. It was time to put this to an end, he decided, he would not ever harm someone like her.

Celsius... 

A girl with such a beautiful personality, such a beautiful being.

A soul that he was more than thankful to have met.

Why?

Why was he battling such a girl?

His heart pounded in pain every time he though "I'm fighting her..." He could not contain his pain, he could not stop his emotions, but yet he continued to fight, he would end it. He would end this stupid mode, this worthless Sage Mode. It's over...

"No power is worth hurting you..."

He mumbled under his breath as she rushed towards him as magnificent speed, his eyes focused on another reality, on the vision of a past were times weren't as bleak as they are now, where smiles could be seen everywhere, and where a man, known none other than Mitsunari Ivery still lived. Her hands pulled, Ryoji's hands lifted as he awaited, Celsius came inches away from his face, and the moment she witnessed his empty eyes, her emotions evoke and soon a forceful grip held her close to this man know as the Heir of Frost. His hands gripped tightly, but gently as the same time, not a grip like he would normally would use in battle, no.

He held her within his arms, his hands curled on her, as their bodies met and Ryoji's voice could be heard.

"I can't continue."

"We must..."

"No we don't. Celsius, it pain me more to cause damage to you than it does to be dealt with these hits."

"I told you, this is but a means to an end, if you ever want to become stro--"

"Shut up."

"Ryoji!"

"SHUT UP!"

"But..."

"I SAID SHUT UP! Don't you understand! absolutely no kind of power in this world is worth hurting you! Nothing... nothing at all. I rather have myself die than to raise another fist at you."

Ryoji hands embraced her with much more strength, her eyes felt as if they started to weld up in tears, soon her force was succumbed, her hands dropped and she listed.

"I don't want to do this anymore, if anything power is not what I desire in this world, just for you to be saved. I know I am in no position to say I don't need  strength to defeat my enemies, but I will fight till my last breath to accomplish my goal, and I promised myself I would do it, without lifting a finger against my love ones."

"You're too soft, Ryoji. You can't expect to keep shouldering such emotion by yourself. Please understand that I can't witness you die... I just can't we need this."

"We will find another way."

"There is no other way."

"There must be!"

"There isn't!"

"SHUT UP!"

"NO, YOU SHUT UP!"

"Can you see I love you!"

A silence started to brew along the area, Celsius eyes jolted, Ryoji grip loosen and he pulled away from the girl and looked her on her eyes. His mien was serious, his eyes were still empty, with no reflection of anything, but his eyes soon met hers, dumbfounded and her cheeks painted a plum shade, he witnessed as she awaited for an explanation as he only pulled and turned. Walking away, as she rushed towards him stopping his steps, looking his deep into his sapphire eyes.

"What did you say?"

Ryoji shrug her away as he continued to walk away from her wake, she stopped him again and these time a firmer and much more serious and angered stare plastered in her eyes.

"Repeat it."

Without a second though their lips met, their scent could be whiffed and their lips could be tasted, a cherry like flavor that lasted a total of six seconds. However, through this kiss, something within their being could be felt hearts raced, and emotions whirled, but their chakara... felt synced.

Their emotions, their being were like one now.

Her hands curled on his neck and he pulled.

"It seems that we're finally in sync."

"..one more."

"huh?"

"One more, please."

A smile.

*~chu~*


​


----------



## Bringer (Apr 18, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
_Two Shinobi,Two surprises_

Fugetsu feeling ninja stars with wire wrap around him grunted in disbelief. He was going to use Fugetsu as a meat shield. Fugetsu pulled his arms close together making a hand seal. He was going to use that technique! Earth Spear! Fugetsu skin darkened in color. His skin turned ruff. Really durable and ruff. Fugetsu karate chopped the ninja wire.

The durable wire that ninja use broken! In this form Fugetsu skin was comparable to something as hard as diamond. A sudden movement easily broke the thread. And Fugetsu smiled as the needles made direct contact with Takashi skin. Blood dripped down. Even staining the Aosuki hair clothes. But....steam came from the boy. And the wounds were gone.

Fugetsu skin color turned back to normal. He turned off his earth spear technique. This kid was impressive. Both shinobi had techniques and abilities of surprises. Or should Fugetsu say trump cards? Fugetsu chuckled a bit. This fight would be good. But Fugetsu needed to know something. Fugetsu form had a weakness. So how about the Aosuki?

"Hahahah. I never had this much fun in a while. Tell me. You can regenerate. I have never seen any technique like that before! I am impressed. But everything has a weakness. Right? My earth spear does not take much chakara. Also I have a big chakara pool. Making this technique perfect for me. But...when using this technique raiton attacks hurt me even more. Thats why every time I block your attacks I have to quickly turn it off in fear of a raiton. Sooo. A regeneration technique? That shit must take a lot of chakara. Am I right?"

Fugetsu smiled as he got in a taijutsu stance. If he could regenerate wounds. How would he fair against broken bones! A black ooze formed around Fugetsu hands. And it took form of a mallet. A decently big black mallet. Fugetsu ran straight for the Aosuki with full intent of taking him down. He smiled as he swung the mallet. At the air!

As Fugetsu swung the mallet at the air nothing happened. He then swung it again and nothing happened. Suddenly when he swung the third time at the air he had a smile. His goal was to trick Takashi and hit him with a surprise attack! The mallet grew as tall as a tree. And thick as a house. And really heavy! He swung it with absolutely no doubt that his tactics of hitting the air to confuse the Aosuki for only for his mallet to extend in size to trick him would work. His mallet would aim full force at the teens spine crushing it. And breaking his bones. And possibly crippling for laugh. He grunted as he swung the tall,thick heavy mallet.

"REGENERATE FROM THAT!"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 18, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi- Adamantine Staff*

*"My young children here before me, it has been three years of training for both you. Training of mind, body, and spirit. Now there is one final training you will go through."*

The king turned to both Aoi and Enma who were kneeling towards the king.

*"We will begin by splitting you two up, Enma come with me. Aoi you will go with Momo, she will fill you in on what you will be training with."*

Enma and the king disappeared in a flash and Aoi looked up to see Momo on all fours in front of her.

"Come on, I don't have all day to wait for you."

Aoi stood up and Momo took off.

_'What is this new training that we will be going through I wonder, it has to be definitely different from all the other training.'_

Aoi sped off behind Momo and followed her until they stopped at a arena. 

"So what are we going to be doing here?"

Suddenly two large sticks of wood were thrown at both Momo and Aoi. Aoi knelt down rolled on her back and kicked it causing it to flip mid air. She then placed her hands above her self and onto the ground and forced herself up by doing a flip grabbed the stick and saw that she was surrounded by monkeys. 

"This is you next training Aoi, you will have to learn how to wield a staff."

Momo flicked her wrist and a monkey charged at her with a staff in its hand. Aoi held it firmly and took a defensive stance.

_'I'm going to have to follow his movements and copy his technique in order to learn at the best of my ability.'_

The monkey slammed down his staff upon Aoi and she raised it to block his strike causing her to bend down onto her knees.

"Remember Aoi, you are not alone. When you block the next attack plant the staff to the ground for extra support."


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2012)

*Takashi*​
Takashi looked without any amusement how Fugetsu managed to prevent his body from turning into a porcupine by using another earth release technique. By using such a jutsu his body became hard enough to deflect the needles made out of water. Soon enough, the senju got free from the strings with ease and took distance between him and Takashi. After that he started to say or to be more exact, to explain how his Earth Spear jutsu worked. Takashi knew that even before Fugetsu could speak; that technique wasn?t so abnormal after all.

Once the black-haired guy started to speak about Takashi?s regeneration ability, the sharp-toother shinobi couldn?t do but smirk. Fugetsu was right and at the same time completely wrong. Certainly this regeneration would take away some chakra, however it was meant to adjust the level needed to patch his wounds and nothing else, no extra waste and after these thrre years, Takashi came to control it in a way where he could decide which wounds shall be healed. It was not at the level of a mere healing jutsu.  

Moments later, Fugetsu?s hands were holding a black mallet which he used to attack Takashi. As he dodged the first three attacks, he notice dthat something was wrong, that boy was just hitting the air without caring about his foe. In an instant the weapon grew longer and bigger. It was a a very huge mallet indeed. It was coming at a mid-speed towards him.

" So ya think ya can get me with that? The tree of before had more chances. "he stated and then turned to confront one of teh faces of the mallet. Sending chakra to both his feet and hands, he jumped and received the weapon however his intention was not to stop it but to stick to it only receiving minimum amoun of damage that he decided not to heal . Once he got stuck to the weapon, he impulsed himself towards the branch of a tree only to use it as a step to jump down gettinga way from danger and letting the mallet take down some trees.

" That?s not cool, dude. Ya are destroying the forest. "he said with a bored expression. While he has been using his chakra at its minimum, Fugetsu was just throwing a technique after another and even more he thought that an attack slower than a normal technique would beat him.

" Oh yeah, respecting my regeneration ability. It?s not one of those lame ass healing techniques. It doesn?t consume even a little bit of my chakra. " he lied with a straight face as if it were normal. There was no reason to tell the truth to an stranger. 

Immediately Takashi formed one hand sign using his Temporary Paralysis technique, this time there was no need for eye contact. Sprinting at full speed, the crimson-eyed guy stopped infront of the Senju, his right hand already charged in lightning chakra as he extendid it to grab Fugetsu by his throat.

" Anyway, can we stop? ya are the only one having fun here. "


----------



## Bringer (Apr 18, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*
_Not a genin_

Fugetsu caught the hand that was aiming for his throat. He had a smirk on his face. What the fuck did this kid think he was fighting. A genin. And he was using these fucking kitty techniques. This kid was fast...way faster then Fugetsu. So Fugetsu knew a way to even that out. First he would need a distraction. But first comes some words.

"Really! That gay ass D rank techniques! Temporary paralysis technique. A invisible force as strong as steel rope binds the opponent. Someone of my stregnth cant be bound. A ninjutsu like that wont let you win this battle!" 

Fugetsu yelled as he pushed the hand he stopped from grabbing his neck away from him. He used his stregnth to jump back some distance. He landed behind a tree for cover. He made a hand sign and used the wood transformation technique. Fugetsu transformed into.....himself! Fugetsu had no time to waste. This kid could track him down with his noise.

Fugetsu took advantage of the wood transformation special ability. Allowing one to exit the transformation. Fugetsu exited the replica of him self. It was a hollow puppet that had his looks,smell. It was just a useless puppet for distraction now. And since it had his smell Fugetsu smiled. Now it was time to trick the Aosuki. He left the wooden costume replica of him self. And made a wood clone and it ran towards the Aosuki in plane sight waving his hands for attention. And the actual real Fugetsu used the hiding like a mole technique to go underground.

"Um...I am the real Fugetsu! Follow me follow me! Do not check behind that tree...there is nothing their. So um follow me!"

The real Fugetsu yelled out running right passed the Aosuki. Only a idiot would believe Fugetsu. And knowing the Aosuki he was no idiot. The one yelling was the real Fugetsu. If the Aosuki was a dumb ass he would follow the real one believing his horrible acting he did on purpose to make him follow. Or he could go and check behind the tree and fall for the decoy which Fugetsu secretly put a paper bomb on. But in reality one was a wood clone made out of the user cells and the other was a hollow puppet/costume. And the real Fugetsu was plotting something.

_"Now my plan! Hopefully he fell for it. I made it sound like I was real with bad acting....thus making him believe I am fake and the real me is behind the tree. Now!"_

the real Fugetsu underground made a position and closed his eyes concentrating.

_"Not sure if he bought it or not. If he followed me the one who said I was real but implied with my voice that I was fake....or the decoy costume that is hiding behind a tree. Okay now! With this I should be able to keep up with him. Just to be safe I will open two gates. Gate of opening!"_

"Haaaaaaaa!"

Fugetsu yelled certainly getting the Aosuki attention. Meaning that he may realize that he was the real one was underground.

"GATE OF HEALING! HAAAA!"

Fugetsu veins could be seen. Though his eyes were not white and his skin was not red. That was the effects of the third gate. Fugetsu easily broke through underground staring at the Aosuki will a anger in him. In this form his punches would literally punch holes through him. Or punch him out of the forest giving him tons of fractured bones. And his speed was now above his with two of the gates opened. Fugetsu weapon dispersed. The wooden clone dispersed into a piece of useless wood sending its chakara back to Fugetsu. And Fugetsu charged the Aosuki. With full speed and killer intent. As he closed in he dashed behind the Aosuki to land a punch on his back.

"Now you better fight like your life depends on it!"


----------



## Kei (Apr 19, 2012)

*Yomi
Those Who Search For Power​*Their bodies laid in a broken mess, like some monster tore threw and ripped them limb from limb. The two brothers face still had the look of horror as their blank eyes stared at the moon. Their heads was in a different place than their bodies, Yomi held her neck as she went over to get her sword. The puddles of blood that it laid in was the price she had to pay for letting someone else touch her sword. The dark aura pulsated back underneath her skin and Yomi could tell that Izanami was raging against her.

_You let them touch me.
_
"Forgive me.." Yomi whispered to the sword, "It was not meant to turn out like this." 

_They couldn't control an ounce of my power! _

The darkness that pulsated from Izanami made Yomi wince in pain, when ever Izanami expressed displeasure it was Yomi that took the bullet. It was the type of relationship that she and the sword held. It was the type of relationship that Izanami held with all the wielders of the Minamoto clan. They would become so synchronized with the bond that Izanami had established with them that whenever she was angry or upset they would have to pay. It was all a price to pay for power, that was what the Minamoto thrived on even if it was just a little bit, it was something that kept their clan running for all these years.

Yomi placed her sword back in her sheath before pressing a button on her collar.

"The job is done." Yomi said

"_Great job milady, dead or alive?_" the person on the other line asked, Yomi sighed as she looked at the bodies. Who limbs belonged to whom was the real question, she closed her eyes as she pressed the button to respond.

"Dead...Come and collect the pieces." she said before turning around and heading back to her clan. 

The thought that the sword could do that alone was a scary realization to Yomi. The power that Izanami had was far beyond what Yomi unlocked now. It was something that she has yet to touch. The power to cut someone to pieces just by using their chakra against them, that was the power that Izanami held and a power that Yomi has yet to experience.

For a minute Yomi stopped in her foot steps and looked up into the wide open sky...

And for that same minute...

She thought to herself...

"Have I really gotten stronger?" she asked out loud to the moon

Nothing answered her, but the cold breeze and the sound of crickets that sung the night sky. 

_Is it power that you seek?​_


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2012)

*Takashi*​
_" That shit shouldn?t be something ya can get out of just with physical strength...Seems I need to practice more. "_ were the Takashi?s thoughts at the sudden movement of Fugetsu who managed to stop his attack and then said something about him being strong enough not to be stopped by the temporary paralysis technique and that Takashi was underestimating him. He couldn?t blame the senju for that, in the end he was just fooling around anyway. It takes more than that to get Takashi interested in someone.

Fugetsu hid behind a tree only to come out running and apparently trying to make Takashi too follow him. However this time the ex-Aosuki was confused. The one running was clearly not the real one but there were two smells. one behind the tree and wthe other one was from the decoy running. Also a very low sound could be heard under the ground. His mind was slightly conflicted at it. Just a show tehre could be two clones, all of them could be clones too. He had no option but to investigate.

Walking over the tree, Takashi carefully checked out the place only to discover a hole on the ground and a paper bomb which was about to explode. Directing a little amount of chakra to his lower limbs, the spiky-haired young man jumped away from the explosion which only managed to burn part of his clothes.

" I?m getting tired of this. It?s time to finish... "he spoke before making one hand seal and extending his right hand with his palm open as if he were grabbing something. Immediately chakra started to gather in his palm as if it were a canon gathering energy for a beam. The idea was simple Use his attack to take down everything in the way while spinning so he could hit in every direction. If the Fugetsu who went into the forest was the real one, hopefully the attack would reach him.

His plan got interrupted by a luder sound, one that made him scrap his little plan and made him smirk too. The real one was underground. The ground meters behind him broke as one of teh scents was gone, this time the real one appeared with an ominous power. The gates were open and that wa ssomething serious now however Fugetsu?s words just made him laugh a little. Yes, he was getting cocky but fighting for his life was not something he has done for three years. He wouldn?t die anyway.

Fastly turning to face Fugetsu, his red eyes met the Senju?s.

" Sorry, but no matter how many years pass or if ya are indeed stronger than me...ya won?t reach the conditions needed to kill me anytime soon. "he said as he pointed his Cero at Fugetsu who was just about to strike.

" Say farewell to yer arm "the strong beam of chakra was fired from Takashi?s hand as the blue-haired tried to make it collide with the black-haired young man?s fist.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 19, 2012)

*Aoi Sarutobi - Adamantine Staff 2*

Her opponent then flipped using the support of Aoi to do a leg drop on her.

_'He's attacking with his body now!'_

Aoi spun the staff that was still against the other and blocked the attack, and followed with rolling on her back and kicking him away from her. The monkey slid to the circle that was around them from the beginning. 

"That's very good Aoi, you realized quickly that you shouldn't just strike with the staff. When you face an opponent you should use everything available to you and with your ability you should be quite creative. Now, how about we move on. This is just an introduction."

Momo looked up and pointed at the highest tower in the ruins. 

"That is where I will teach you how you should wield your weapon. Now let us go."

Momo snatched a staff from one of the guard and Aoi followed after with her staff. It wasn't long when they reached the tower that was riddled with holes ranging in sizes. 

"This is where you will learn how to move, how to strike, and how to react to any situation while fighting."


----------



## Bringer (Apr 19, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*

"You doubt me!"

As the small beam of chakara neared Fugetsu,Fugetsu rolled to the side quickly. This kid did not understand the power of the gates. Fugetsu knew at first this kid was faster then him by a lot. The first gate gave Fugetsu the speed to keep up with him just a little as the boy would still be faster by a bit. But the second gate would allow Fugetsu to have the speed to dance around this boy. It also gave Fugetsu increased stregnth and chakara.

Dodging the beam Fugetsu charged straight at the boy with a smile. Adding on to the gates he used the body flicker technique. Fugetsu vanished leaving behind a blur of him self and was behind the Aosuki. Fugetsu knew that even though the Aosuki could not now keep up his speed he could locate Fugetsu by focusing all his attention on his smell and hearing. As Fugetsu rushed him from behind he smiled again as he used body flicker again.

And was now on the left side of the Aosuki in the air going for a axe kick. The first axe kick he did was him goofing off. But this axe kick being fueled by the gates would cause serious damage. Fugetsu leg dragged down. Fugetsu heard earth shatter. But was unsure if it connected or not. As debris and dust was in the air Fugetsu jumped back on a tree.

_"There was no way he could have avoided that."_


"If I keep hitting him and hitting him....it would feel as it would be getting me no where....even if I unlock the third gate and constantly assault him...even with that overwhelming speed and stregnth and stamina the gates would temporarily provide me...I would be getting no where. But.....what if I were to crush him! Completely!"

Fugetsu did that position again. And activated the Gate of Life. Fugetsu veins popped out more. His blood flew faster and faster. And Fugetsu skin turned red. He yelled as chakara emerged around Fugetsu. Fugetsu effortlessly picked up one tree with one hand. And a other tree with the other. His grip was so tight that the tree was cracking. He suddenly went straight for the dust cloud that should have cleared in a few moments. And he began bashing the trees against it as the Aosuki should have still bent their. After the trees broke upon impact he began pounding the spot with all his stregnth. Loud noises could be heard. Fugetsu did not even know if the Aosuki was still their. He took no chances as he pounded the spot where he last seen the Aosuki. In that dust cloud that his axe kick caused.

"WHY CANT YOU STAY DOWN!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 19, 2012)

*Takashi*​
_" This guy is annoying... it?s like one of those bugs that don?t let ya sleep at night, difficult to take down "_

As he was thinking that, Fugetsu dodged the Cero he just fired at him. The chakra beam just passed straight crashing against a tree taking it down. Actually it didn?t stopp until three trees and part of a fourth one were destroyed. Suddenly the Senju started to distract and trick the blue-haired young man with his speed before appearing on his left side. His nose and ears allowed Takashi to locate Fugetsu in an instant and take measure against the overwhelming speed of the black-haired boy by reacting to the danger.

As fast as he could, he used his left arm to block the kick at the same time as he tried to dodge. His reaction was fast enough to avoid a direct impact however he didn?t end unharmmed this time. In no time his left arm turned purplish as he noticed what was going on. A fracture was what he got from the recent attack of the Senju. Immediately his body started to heal adding to the big screen of dust, a small screen of steam.

Feeling the increase in chakra from his opponent who wasn?t at sight, Takashi realized that another gate was opened however the most power he gets the shorter the time his body could handle. Making  some hand signs now with his already recovered left arm, Takashi?s body started to glow a little. His hands got surrounded by a thin shroud of lightning chakra the same as his feet; his hair became a spikier and started to glow intensely, giving to it an appearance as if the hair was made of electricity.

His perception and senses got enhanced. He was able to feel the lightning chakra activating all the cells in his body, his brain. That was the effect of his Raika but the main reason to use it wasn?t only to enhance his senses but...

" Here it comes " with a quick jump backwards, the red-eyed shinobi dodged with ease the trees that were about to crush his body before quickly leaving with a Kawarimi.


"WHY CANT YOU STAY DOWN!"

Was what Fugetsu shouted however Takashi wasn?t there anymore. He was now on the branch of another tree; his Raika deactivated for the moment while he was grinning. even if that attack couldn?t kill him, he was sure that it probably would have taken him down.

" Yeah, I wonder why he can?t stay down! "he yelled from the distance at Fugetsu." Now can we leave it like this? it?s not like ya have much time left. The only thing I need to do is to keep dodging before ya are done for. "Takashi stated before smiling.

" Also, don?t make me repeat myself. Ya can?t kill me, actually no one can. It may pass one hundred, two hundred no...countless of years more and I will still be alive and with the same appearance I have now. Even if ya crush me here I will be as if nothing happened in a couple of hours. "he announced to Fugetsu." Ya are stronger than I but ya can?t defeat me. Let?s just stop here for today, dude. "


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2012)

_*Shizune Rousha*
~A Time for Talk~_

No matter how many times Dou had done it, the feeling was rather strange. Someone, no, someone she had met three years ago, found the will inside themselves to learn sign-language, for the simple reason, of the off chance they were to ever meet again, so they could communicate better? This didn't make sense, no one had ever gone this far for her before, why would he do this? She turned away from the genjutsu strucken boy, and sat on the wet forest floor, looking up at the Hozuki's face, or rather, mask. She smiled, pushing her glasses up her nose, before bringing her hands directly in-front of her chest. Before she knew it, she quickly signed, a lot faster than normal:

"I honestly can't believe you went through all that. Thank you."

She turned her face, not sure of where they should continue. She knew she simply couldn't ignore the crazy boy that lay in the ground near the two of them, and there had to be a reason as to why he attacked them in the first place. She placed her hand up to her chin, pondering the reasons, but nothing came to mind. Some attack Shizune for the beast which dwells inside herself, but even then that would seem unlikely in this situation, due to the fact that this guy should have no way of knowing she was the Jinchuriki. She looked back to Dou, signing:

"D-O-U, Do you happen to know why this man attacked us? There is no logical explanation in my mind at the moment."

Quickly afterwords she let her mind wander. It was strange, conversing with someone so quickly, usually they'd have to pass a piece of paper between one another, and the task would get so tedious. This way it was much easier, but the other party involved usually wouldn't take the time to learn even simple sign-language, they'd just think for themselves and use a piece of paper and a pen. But for some reason Dou was different, and it made her happy. Her face glew a slight red, but she quickly diminished the feeling, there was no need for it. Her eyes traced the battleground, observing every little crack and crevice she could find.

It still bothered her how this man was faster then her. For a long while she had only encountered opponents that were slower, and while she hadn't completely got rid of the notion that there were probably faster people about, she still hadn't thought she would encounter someone like that so randomly. Regardless it showed that she needed to prepare for the worst from now on, she couldn't underestimate any foes which she might go up against.

Picking herself up off the ground, she stood a bit shorter than Dou's height. She felt short, but in a good way. Dou really helped her during this fight, she felt if he wasn't here then she wouldn't have won. No that's not accurate, this was his fight, not hers. He won with little to no help from her side against someone who was probably two to three times faster than himself, that took serious skill. ​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 21, 2012)

Ryoji & Celsius VS The Traitor Uchiha: Ikuto
Play time is Over Kid

A single mission, a single time where these three being will engage each other in a battle to the death. One that will encourage the world to continue on fighting, the Uchiha clan's traitor Ikuto Uchiha has finally met the end of his rope, the end of his chain. This little stray had to be brought to justice, brought to the hand of a man that can't help but to have perfection, this man, Rakiyo had ordered the young Ivery to hunt this Uchiha, who wields a blade within his hands who's eyes are as crimson as blood. But who's heart is as dark as night. Three beings, the living creatures stood amongst the rainy plains of grass and flower. A plain as desolate and lifeless as the desert sands, yet as vivid as the forest of leaves. 

"I'm pretty sure I know why you two are here."

"Yeah, There isn't much to explain, right?"

"...I suppose you're not just gonna back away? Even so we have our orders."

"Quite, but I'm not a man that easily gets persuade."

"I thought as much, but then again, it' not like I didn't expected it. Celsius, let get this over with. I don't want to bare with this cinder the boy has in store for us."

"Right, we should formulate a plan however. Though it's not like it would so much good during the progression of battle."

"Enough talk. It's time to fight."

The youth of the Leaf and the runaway, both have their weapons drawn, Ryoji's feet kicked, as did Celsius the young man under their wake witnessed with his crimson sharingan the movements of their feet, they were speedy, but he could tell, their movements were readable, was this the extend of their strength, the extent of Rakiyo's forces? It was but a meaningless effort a meaningless quest. He could not be stopped. His hands soon pulled, the blade came out of it's sheathe and he soon swung a quick slash, the blade met's Ryoji's who had been staggered with the force of the blade that had been swung at him, truly Ryoji could not hold his breath against the Uchiha's finest assassin. Or, Uchiha's finest traitor. Celsius soon came from the side,  swining a full fledged power kick that managed to collide with the Uchiha's head, his body was thrown towards the distance, coursing through the earth while his body continued to roll in it, soon gaing back his balabcem he flipped and stood back at his feet. 

"Not bad."

"Celsius, his eyes are far more progress that what i imagined, he was able to successfully read my movements even though I scaled to 150 miles per hour."

"I saw. His eyes wield only two tomoes however, we could fool him easily if we have our guard up. remember it's two against one."

They fist met and soon the young man known as Ikuto Uchiha started to seal, his fingers in between the blade, flair and speed could be seen soon the young Uchiha had inhaled with stored chakara in his chest, with a gust of breath a spherical shaped ball had emerge from his lips, rocketing towards the bodies of these two frost wielding characters. Ryoji stoon placed himself in front of the Nymph known as Celsius extending his right arm exposing a ring that he held, two in fact, that were chained together by a metal like rope that extended from the index to the ring finger. Soon the flames were vacuumed. with the ring the fires were engulf, the diamond radiated chakara and his was being filled with its power.

"What is this madness? My fire ball had been completely consumed."

"This ring allows me to absorb up to C rank jutsu that involve the flame element, I cannot be defeated if you wield only a set amount of weak fire type techniques." 

"It's better you accept defeat naive Uchiha, you already lost the moment you met us." 

"As if. I will not fall at the hands of servants of the Uchiha."

"Tch... as if I wanted that title..."

Both frost shinobi simultaneously kicked the earth with vigor and resolve guiding their steps, The uchiha reached his pouch and started to garb a heft amount of ninja tools such as shuriken and kunai, small thin strings attached to them, Ryoji himself, using the blade he soon caved chakara into it's shape and soon a bow was formed through his katana Yukianesa. Celsius glanced at Ryoji who gave her a quick nod, her speed scaled much higher than Ryoji's her feet coursed through the wet grass that laid under them, the rain continued to pour and smack the earth creating the sound of cracking throughout this small area. 

Ikuto trhrew the weapons, soon Celsius started to witnessed as they held a rather strange pattern, Ryoji hands started to form an arrow that was sized differently from the others, Celsius had a basic idea, and so she relented her tactic, the blades started to swirl around her, she stood still as she could now sense the forceful grip of the string that this items held. The Uchiha started to seal with vigor and speed, his eyes focused on the young female that stood before his wake.

"Fire Style: Dragon Fl-"

"Dai- Shageki!"

An arrow that coursed through with speed that scaled to at leats 220 miles per hour, it's seep increased within every coursing second. An arrow flew through the air and had pierced the knee of this young Uchiha, once he felt the icy could sensation and pain within the blood that coursed through his leg, he was brought to his knees and the grip that he had over Celsius weakened, Celsius took this advantage and released herself. Soon coursing through the earth, her knee made contact with the his face once again sending him flying away from the two. 

"This is suppose to be training for sage mode, right?"

"Now that our chakara is synced, I can sense as if our movement are as one."

"Quite, but stay wary the fight is just starting to get good."

"Yeah, let get this over with."

"I agree... I underestimated you two."

Ikuto pulled the arrow of his knee and fought through the pain, his eyes glowed through this wicked night, like those of a demon the young cursed eye man know as Ikuto declared.

"I will kill you two here and now."​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 21, 2012)

Ryoji & Celsius VS The Traitor Uchiha: Ikuto
Play time is Over Kid

The Uchiha stated, he soon forced his feet to coursed through and rush towards these two menacing targets, Ryoji glanced at Celsius which she did the same, they saw this explicit resolve brew through the eyes of the Uchiha that thoughts whirled with revenge. Ryoji and Celsius stare was blank unamused and bored truthfully, this kid was nothing more than a joke who think that he can take on the world alone, much like Ryoji, he bares the weigh of a loner, and so he will die with hatred seeded in his heart. 

Ryoji extended his hand and this time revealed his Melody Arm, a weapon that utilzes the sounds that surround it, to create a powerful wave that causes the inner ear to effect the body to either be paralyzed or have other weird effects. Ryoji brew a hidden smirk. His blade had soon returned to it's original from, and he soon placed it within its hostler. gathering chakara, witnessing the weak and unbalanced steps of the rushing Uchiha he flicked the gauntlet that soon blew a wake that caused the Uchiha to stop at his steps.

"What foolishness, he believes he can take us by merely using obvious tactics, flanking us won't help."

"I believe he think he's still able to defeat us, our arsenal is filled with deadly weapons and jutsu, but nevertheless, we cannot just let out guard down Ryoji."

"Yeah, let's do this. No Shino Tora Style."

The two sealed, utilizing their chakara soon as they ended, as if in synced, the two wielders of frost hands were cocooned within a veil of above steel quality Ice, their eyes focused on the young man before him, they wanted to retreat their strength, but it was this or their clan. And so, they rushed towards the young man, Celsius in front.

"It about time we test how much at sync we are, Ryoji lets see how we've progressed in our training!"

"Lets! It's about time I released- we released our full taijutsu power and flair!" 


Ikuto was powerless he witnessed as the two closed in and soon.

"Heh."

He witnessed Ryoji brew a smirk.

A fist had collided on his stomach, one that coursed through until he was on the air, Ryoji soon jumped and met his knee on the  chin of his young man, sending father into the sky, soon his body twisted and his hand extended towards Celsius, their hands met each other and once again twisting his body he threw Celsius towards the air, her fist pulled and soon thrusted meeting his belly once again, Ryoji was not yet in the ground, his flip backwards and met the ground already in a crouched positioned, propelling himself towards the young man, Celsius soon used her other arm to push herself away, and Ryoji started to create a swirling vortex of vertical spins in the air, they soon met with poor Uchiha that had been inflicted with countless of spins that flashed through the night, soon a vertical power downwards kick with the greave met his head, making the Uchiha to coursed through the earth, Celsius stood nonchalantly, he back was turned, her arm lifted and a back hand hit collided with the back of the Uchiha. Sending flying once more.

"That was amazing, and this is only with not even a third of Sage Mode power."

"In fact we are not even utilizing Sage Mode, you got a better understanding of me, and so your understand Frost and it's movements, however, you are not wielding it 100%"

Ikuto stood on more, coughing greatly, blood spewing.

"What strength..."

"This is your last warning, give up."

"Never."  

​


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 21, 2012)

??????










​
Carefully observing the experimental container within a hidden cave, the man who carried a large sword upon his back, without difficulty, had crossed his arms deeply in thought of what lies in the future. In the said experimental container was a sleeping figure, bare naked and surrounded by water.

"_Do you have a reason for keeping her? Or are you tiresome of being alone?_"



A mysterious woman, that looks the age of 20, came into existence behind the man with the large sword. Slowly closing his eyes, he could only come to a smirk to her witty response.

"_Let's just say I have plans for her in the future. I know she will be of good use when time comes._"

Silence came between the two for several moments before the woman spoke again. This woman wanted nothing more than her plans to succeed and any delays would render her furious. Simply approaching beside the man, she observed the experimental container seeing a graceful woman trapped within, sleeping for almost a decade.

"_After the recent events at the Ranen Kingdom, we must act quickly. We have to prepare for the day of my coming. There are several gateways leading into the shrine you have created in the past within this world hidden away at this very moment. But we must finish creating the rest as fast as possible._"

Confused at her response, the man had stared at her for a good two seconds before responding.

"_Mind if I ask why we must finish so quickly?_"

"_There are other annoyances that are plotting to bring this world to the ground. It will be tiresome for you to have to deal with them if we take longer._"

The man started to chuckle which then grew into sinister laughter. After calming down, he opened his eyes to see the container with the mysterious woman inside once again. 

"_Those inferior fodder beings? We need not to worry about them. Let them play with their childish toys with the world. But when playtime's over, the adults will come in to clean after the young ones. But if that is truly your wish, I will see to it done._"

"_Do not ignore them completely, they can stall us if they inflict overwhelming conflicts within the world. Do not be afraid to keep an eye out for them, otherwise you might let your guard down. Just remember you might be ageless, but that doesn't mean your a god._"

Crossing his arms silently, he thought about her comment about his lack of immortality and smirked. 

"_Very well, I will finish the remaining gateways within these three years. I will make sure your intents do not fail._"

Turning around to exit, the woman had started to fade in thin air with darkness separating from her as a whole. Her voice only could be silently heard after she disappeared.

"_I will be waiting until then. This world will be reborn as a whole one day, do not forget that._"

The ominous voice died down without a trace leaving only the man and the woman within the container alone. Continuing to observe her presence, the same woman squinted her eyes, slowly opening them. The man was not surprised, but expectant. 

"_It's time... May the Goddess Lindzei serve well within you, my daughter..._"

Fully opening her ravishing purple eyes she kept silent, looking left to right and trying to determine where she was, before looking back towards the man in front of her. Clueless as to who she was, she knew only one thing when looking at this man. She opened her mouth and only one word had come out.

"_Otou-sama?_"

​

The man only could smile at the sight of her awakening, only to hasten what he planned to do.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 21, 2012)

Ryoji & Celsius VS The Traitor Uchiha: Ikuto
Play time is Over Kid

_Uchiha Ikuto is dead_

Ikuto wrapped in pain, could barely stand from the earth he laid upon, the two outstanding duo known as Ryoji and Celsius towered over the boy, Ryoji eyes witnessed as he rived in pain, as the blood of Ikuto painted the earth beneath their heels. Both of them closed their eyes as the idle thread that was placed upon their clan replayed, he couldn't allow Ivery to suffer, but what this a just means? To obtain's ones peace, must he bring upon others suffering? It pained, his heart, it pained her heart. But it was a mean to not only delay the inevitable, but to obtain the power he sought through this quest, a power that would allow Ryoji to transcend his ancestors before him, a pure form that would conquer Mao to it's fullest. 

"Celsius, must we destroy lives so easily?"

"There is no other choice, our current power is not even close to Mao's, who was able to single the Ichibi, while we would've gotten destroyed by it."

"I don't understand, I cannot understand. While our forces grow, other keep suffering, clans from all over the world keep entering the village, is there no hope?"

"We are the hope, others need to find their own resolve, for now Ryoji. Only you and me know the current situation, we can't squeal... our clan would suffer the consequences."

Ryoji feet along with Celsius started to walk, their hands started to seal, and soon a arrow and a bow formed on their hands, the young Uchiha stood and turned releasing grunt after ever few seconds, his breath was heavy but he turned and witnessed how they neared him with much confidence brewing through their eyes, naked emotion emanated through his eyes, he clenched his teeth as he could feel death icy grip grab his spine, but he was tough he yelled towards the heavens. Screaming in anger and agony as his feet once again propelled him towards the two young pair that marched towards the Uchiha.

"Impressive."

"Very, I was thinking he was ready to kick it."

"I guess we underestimated his tenaciousness." 

They both pulled the arrows and started to shoot them at the Uchiha, pircing his flesh, not meeting his vital spots, but stopping his tracks the Uchiha was pushed back, but then he would once again rocket towards them at his peek speed, to once again be met with arrows that continued to pierce his white, blood stained flesh .

Two arrows, four arrows, six arrows, eight arrows, 10 arrows, twelve arrows, fourteen arrows, sixteen arrows.

These were all the arrows that were planted upon him, his body finally crumbled and feel into the earth, the drops of rain poured upon his as he finally met the view of the man and woman upon him, the looked down at him with eyes filled with pity and regret, even though they had progressed in their training, this was not a victory, but another brilliant example on how much they have failed. No words, nothing but the sound of heavy wind and rain drops cracking on the earth beneath him, all these feeling evoked, and they nothing could be said.

The Uchiha's eyes, finally shaded themselves black, his crimson natural pigmented eyes had finally lost their light, his lugs were full, his eyes were empty and his life has met its end, this was but a means to obtain a greater power? Ryoji felt more and more like the villain than an actual hero. The sight of the young man the water that poured in his eyes, and coursed through his cheek they all seemed like tears. Even though he did not know if the young man before him was crying, or if was but the drops of rain that fell upon him, this was a horrible moment, and a horrible way to die. 

"I'm sorry."

These broke the silence, but these were the only words Ryoji Ivery could muster. The young man's vision turned dark as he could only feel the cold and hear the noises of the now dark area.

"I... lost. I understand that... these was only something that you were forced to do.... But I sense great love in your heart. You felt merciful for me.... which I appreciate, but don't insult your target, but feeling pity for them... I know that... this is the end for me. But for each... unfinished goal, rises another... that will uphold it.... I don't ask you to... finish my goal, but... what you strive... will fulfill what I failed to do."

Ryoji looked upon him Celsius looked to the side, pained to see what they've done.

"May my soul... rest in peace... in everlasting eternity. I'm so sorry... for everything I've done in my life. And now... I can finally say... that I don't feel angered anymore."

A smile and a close of his eyes.

"And the soul of Ikuto Uchiha had vanished from this world"

*-fade to black-*


​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue - Riverside Town*

Nue yawned again as he tried to gather himself from what turned out to have been a rather deep sleep rather than a nap. He dreamed of nothing but locusts these days. Back when it first started, he used to startle awake like being roused from a terrible nightmare. The visages he saw, even now, were horrific to say the least, yet for some reason they slowly began to have less and less effect, like a terribly paining wound that gradually fades to numbness. Now in his nightmares he simply stood there... watching. Not afraid, not disgusted... he just looked on, indifferent.

The wagon lurched again which toppled Nue off the elbow he was leaning on. He knew better than to chide the wagon driver since Nue was riding for free after all. Instead he turned a critical eye to the bumpy road which lead in the tiny riverside town. It was flanked by thick lush forest on one side, and the lazy slow flowing river on their other. The path was beaten hard by constant usage, but the travelers could do nothing about the unevenness caused by thick gnarled tree routes which snaked their way across the road to get at the river water on the other side. 

Nue supposed there was nothing that could really be done about it apart from resurfacing the road, but he doubted the little village could afford that, or that the lord of the land could be bothered to spend money on such a road, effectively made redundant by the river beside it. Not everyone could afford boat fare though. 

Another bump jolted Nue's thoughts causing him to take stock of his surroundings again, in particular the village the cart was approaching. He had seen it from the river many times, but he had not actually stopped over there before. It was a quaint looking place with rickety wooden buildings but still retained a welcoming atmosphere. There appeared to be some activity as the farmers and fishermen were coming back after a long day's work.

_I guess I'll look into an inn. Hopefully it's not too expensive..._

Nue reached into the heavy dark gray cloak that he had been using as a pillow. The feel of the course, multi-layer fabric was an unusual comfort to him these days, probably because it represented how far he had come in the last 3 years. He was now a _Graycoat_, one of Kurokasa's more prestigious divisions that afforded service aboard the _Rebuke_. The _Graycoats_ were an honored line of defense, the expeditionary force to take war to Kurokasa's foes wherever they chose to hide. Nue was counted as one of their number.

A brief ruffle through the coat pockets gave him stock of his funds after a few brief fingerings of the coins within. A modest total.

_If the Graycoats are honored they could pay us a bit better..._

Nue rolled over onto his belly to look at the town once more. The just then trundled beneath the little torii gate at the one road entrance. Looking at the weather wood, Nue imagined that little gate must be as old as the village itself. 

The bustling of fishermen and farmers in the street absentmindedly cleared a path for the cart as it passed. The villagers were so engrossed in getting done with their tasks to for the day that no one really paid any attention to the shinobi lounging atop the wagon. Nue was glad for it, he wasn't in the mood for pensive looks on account of the metal mask upon his face.

_That's it, just go about your business..._

The cart passed through the entirety of the village (not a very long trip) and reached the other side at a long, open covering where travelers could tie their horses or oxen.

"I'll be here for the night young master", said the old cart driver.

"That's fine", Nue rasped in reply as he hopped off the back of the cart. "Have a good evening..."

The old driver looked nervously at Nue for a moment before heading to tie up his animals. Despite Nue's best efforts to keep a friendly tone, he could not stop his normal voice from sound like a threatening hiss. He often forgot to use his jutsu to change it around normal people. Within Kurokasa everyone understood why he sounded like he did. One could not travel back and forth to the demon cricket garden and remain unchanged.

The old driver completed his task and headed into town, most likely to find a pub of some kind. Nue was left standing on the road side just outside the stable, contemplating whether to actually head into town or not. He slung his gray coat over his shoulders and idly glanced up at the sky, unknowingly wishing for rain. 

Just then, a pure clear howl pierced the early evening air. The howl of a wolf was not an unusual sound to Nue, although he still manifested the typical Kurokasa trait of being disproportionately intrigued by any sound they might hear. What intrigued Nue about this wolf howl was not his general Kurokasa curiosity however, but rather the fact that he recognized it. As if in answer, the little pendant which hung from his mask like a braid, jingled slightly in the breeze.

_Silver wolf...?_

Following the sound, Nue headed toward the river bank, a little way outside the town. Sure enough, he saw two wolves jovially busy playing around, enjoying the open space. The wolf companion was there to, gathering wood by herself. It had been so long that Nue scarcely knew what to say.

"Moro-san!" he called out with an accompanying wave, anything more witty or heartfelt had escaped him.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 22, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro dropped her wood as she heard a hiss calling to her as her wolves stop playing and growled at the new comer that stepped out of the dence forest. Moro hear this hiss was not threatening at all, it was happy to see her. The silver wolf stepped forward to sniff the guy, he did not reconized the scent from the sea. He noticed the silver tailsman on the side of the guy's mask of the picture of the silver wolf. The silver wolf pounced on Nue nuzzling his neck. The other wolves stayed back watching.

"Nue-Kun," she ran up to him as the silver wolf jump down. She lifted his masked slowly and kissed him on the lips as she blushed. It was a short kissed on the lips, as she lower his mask back down.

"Do you have time to have a warm meal with me, I get things started? You have changed a lot since I saw you last. I am glad that inn keeper kept his word to me to give you my wolf tailsman." She started to prepared the whale meat to turn it into a meal. The wolves were wagging their tails of the meal that was being made. 

"Could you tell me some adventures you had in the past three years? I think my adventures made bored you.." She should have not kissed him, he may had found someone at on the sea. She know he was out there because of the sea like smelled that was on him right now. She continued to make the meal as she lit the fire wood to get a fire started and had some light, then just the moon light.


----------



## Burke (Apr 22, 2012)

*Lineage of Dou*  

_Coming storm_​
Dou smiled at Shizune from behind his mask, yet her question troubled him. He was conflicted as to whether or not he should reveal to her this mans true intentions. He felt that if he did, he would put her in a situation in which she would feel the need to protect him. 

Dou turned his head towards the man now lying on the ground, his smile faded. _"I wouldnt want that guy to go all out on shizune if he found out she was the jinchurikki..." _Dou thought to himself. _"Even then... I cant get myself in too much trouble, if i do, Shizune... might freak out again."_ Dou thought back to the last time he saw her.

Dou continued as he had been doing for the past minute or so, and tapped thr ground softly with his staff at regular intervals. Not only to ward of his anxiety and calm himself down, but to keep a check on the activity in this mans mind. Dous features perked up, he was picking up something else, the vibrations seemed off. It was Shizune, she was troubled.

With his free hand, he signed.

"Im not sure, you found him first, i was hoping you would have known."​
He suddenly jerked his head and diverted his attention to the mans body. Dou felt a disturbance once more from these vibrations. _"Hes broken free of the jutsu..."_ Dou thought as his brow ruffled and his teeth gritted, more out of fear than of anger. _"No! I wont accept this!"_ He rushed up to the mans body and places a knee in his chest, the pronged end of his staff pointed at Zero while his other hand made signs. "Thousand Flying Water Needles of Death!" He called out as masked eyes met masked eyes.

Suddenly, the rain around them halted as the droplets morphed themselves in to hundred of razor thin needles, all forming a perfect dome around the boys, all floating and awaiting command. "Here is what is going to happen." Dou announced, "Since i figure you dont want another speech, ill keep it short, youre a monster and im going to rectify that, and if you move, whatever is left of you will be pinned to the mud." Zero only responded with the most devilish of smiles.

_"Ive never tried this before... but it should work in theory."_ Dou thought as he held tight the position of the staff. "Awakening." He called with the utmost of concentration. _"I figure its going to take every bit of discipline to do this..."_ He thought as the pronged end of his staff tapped Zeros head.

He took a deep breath, the reverberations of this light touch sounded through the still needles, bouncing the sound waves back and providing further amplification while keeping the clensing contained. Dou closed his eyes only to have them thrust open wildly.

His breathing became sharp as his face contorted from behind the mask. As quick as he could, he jumped back and clutched his chest with his free hand. In that same moment, all of the water needled reverted back to their harmless droplet form and resumed falling.

"No..." Dou managed to breath out heavily. "No, no, no.... what.... What is that!" He was scared and angered, beyond what he thought he was capable of. "What is inside of you! What is it!" He pointed and accusing finger in Zeros direction. The tied up mans smiled turned into cackling laughter.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 22, 2012)

*Gunther Proteus
The Coming Storm*

The master of the nomadic Mugenshi sits meditatively in the Uchiha throne room. He is statuesque and  to the casual observer it would appear that he is not even breathing. The fact of the matter is that he is no longer on our plane, no through his clans machinations he has learned to let his spirit go, to become one with the fabric of everything. What our eyes are privy to is a legendary technique that is truly transcendental. The power of Sight Beyond Sight...

Darkness crawls along his physical being, an ethereal force that takes the form of a black aura. This shaman of malevolence basks in this dark glow as he tries to delve into the heart of this world. He yearns to listen to its heartbeat, to learn its secrets so he may usher in the arrival. The player and the pieces take formation before his eyes. What may be shrouded in mystery for us is as simple as a scholar reading a book for Lord Proteus...

*SNAP*

His concentration is broken by the appearance of a new presence. The chakra of this intruder is horrific in its own right, unbridledly malicious. In front of him stands a young man who looks to be in his 20s with a mild resemblance to Proteus himself...

"I've been expecting you for the past 3 years. I have sensed you for quite sometime Brother... well that is quite the quandary is it not? I know every Mugenshi spread throughout the four corners of the world but I do not know you. Are you perhaps a half-breed?"

"I am 100% cold blooded Mugenshi."

"That is not possible...where were you born?"

"The Holy Land. But you and I both know that stupid questions like that are piss poor posturing to get to the real questions. The moment that creep in the lab coat saw me I had a feeling he'd coming running to you."

"So will you tell me your name brother?"

"Koji Kazama."

"I see... so why have you decided to come here now Koji?"

"To offer a trade. You see Proteus you're wondering how someone else can do what you do. You're questioning your place in the order. To live in reverence and dedication to his will yet non-believers also have his blessings? That has to make you feel a wee bit inadequate. You've seen his eye... and whatever theory you have of me well I can guarantee that the impossible is possible."

Proteus rose to his feet his gaze had an unwavering calmness but Koji could see a slight pulsating of a vein on his forehead. Proteus had a great poker face but Koji had struck a nerve as he had intended.

"What is your offer, Brother Kazama?"

"I want Zero delivered to me on a silver platter. In return I'll give you information on the Gobi."

"That boy really means so much to you that you would betray---"

"I will have my vengeance and nothing is more important to me than that. Take it or leave it Proteus..."

_*Elsewhere*_

*YAAA!!*

The battle cry of a cub pretending to be a lion fills the ears of the meadow. The child brings its bokkan downward, an emphatic whoosh and a crack as the wooden swords comes down on another. The features of the attacker come into view, a kid no older than maybe 10 years old. It cannot readily be verified whether the child is male or female, its features are soft and feminine but it has the aura of a beast? The child?s physical appearance is androgynous strong jade eyes, with long dirty blonde hair, and a neutral white colored outfit with some light blue in it that would seem to imply it was a boy... A rather confusing quandary and the child?s playmate knows better than to ask.

?Come on now Tsubasa. You can do better than this can?t you??

*CRACK*

A powerful thunderbolt shakes the land beneath the children?s feet. A dreadful feeling begins to take hold of them, as the clouds begin to darken. A storm is coming for their little village but they have no idea just how bad it is?​


----------



## Kei (Apr 22, 2012)

*Yomi
Those Who Search For Power*

_Is it power that you search for?

The power to create and destroy has always been in your hands. _

Yomi felt something warm radiating from her hips and raise up to her whole body. Izanami presences was taking over her and  it felt so warm. Like a hug that was tight and reminded her of Koe. Koe who she couldn't protect, or save from the fate 3 years ago. The reason why she was so head strong about the power that she could have the power! The power to protect the power to destroy! That was what Yomi really wanted in this world the only thing that will guarantee you the easy life was power.

It made this world turn, it was the deciding factor of the living or dying aspect.

This world was at war and the main victims were the ones that couldn't defend themselves. They would kneel and beg for the protection of the other clans and those who were stronger than them. That was what she remembered most from Koe, the life that she live and the things she had witnessed. It only further her belief that if someone didn't have power in the world they was better off dead.

_I see you understand the world that you live in..._

"Its hard not too..." Yomi said as she looked down, "This world, Koe wasn't wrong it was tainted, it harsh and unfair, and those who have to suffer develop malice."


Malice that was rotting away the beautiful world that Izanagi and Izanami created. The world that Koe lived on,  the world that Yomi took on had to be strong in. There shouldn't be a ounce of weakness in her resolve. Their shouldn't  be a ounce of worry, fear, or anger that others can pick out. That the way Koe lived and that is how Yomi surived.

_Then change it...If you seek the power to change the world than you can do just that._

Yomi closed hr eyes as the warmth poured out of her feet and the earth began to move. The young girl was fertilizing the earth with her chakra, something that she learned from the many years of being a priestess. The one way Yomi thought if it was anything she could do than let it be for the thing that take way more damage than it suppose to.

_Humans don't know how to appreciate things that the gods give to them, Yomi, you wield me. Teach them ... Teach them to fear the hands of god._

Yomi opened her eyes and saw a beautiful woman in front of her. Her long white hair cascaded on the ground and her clothes were old and slightly torn. And her face, it was something that reminded her of a mother full of care, the woman let out her hand.
Izanami....

"Become the hands of a God..." Inzanami told Yomi as she opened her arms out to her, "A road filled with domination and power....A road that will cut your enemies down to a key, and create a new world."

"A new world?" Yomi asked as she looked at the woman

Izanami smiled, " A world that Koe would have loved, a world where she could have thrived peacefully free of worry, and that's the power I wield along with you..."

"I can create a new world..."Yomi mumbled to herself, she touch her heart

Izanami smiled, "And only thing you have to do is strike down all enemies and those who abuse the power of the Gods...That all, and this world will have a fresh start. Destroy to create. Create to destroy that is the laws we abide by..."

Izanami neared her, "All that power and your hands, and all you have to do is make a pact with me. Promise me that you will rebuild this world by destroying the old...And with that you can start creating a peaceful world that Koe had dreamed of."

Yomi didn't wait, she didn't say anything but she embraced Inzanami. Inzanami smiled before embracing the woman.

"Now lets form the seal." Izanami whispered to Yomi as a bright light engulfed them, Izanami leaned down and kissed the woman...

The bright light broke the skies as the pact was sealed between the two.

_"Destroy everything my prescious flower."​_


----------



## Chronos (Apr 22, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery
Hands of Justice, That Burns With Malice

Malice brews everywhere, it crawls on the thought and there's little stopping it, man is imperfect, humans are imperfect, but we have a all might God that guides us through thick and thin, the road might be hard, and the road might be steep, but it's obvious that if our resolve is intact, we can see the light even in the deepest areas filled with darkness. Ryoji Ivery kept this faith, a faith that made him move forwards from this conundrum he been placed him for his overconfidence, he was weak in his humility, and it was brought upon him. His feet coursed through a grassy plain, calm gentle steps as within his mind a vision that continued to flashed bothered and irritate the young shinobi. 

His eyes closed as he utilized his heighten senses to continue through a path that continued to course endlessly through this area he was upon, a man that had just taken the life of yet another small Uchiha who's goal was one of revenge, something that clouded his very being and blinded his judment, but still Ryoji was not one to take the life of such a young soul. Guilt continued to coursed through his system, each step continued to move him through the area, until his eyes finally opened and swayed towards the side. A woman stood amongst a small desolate area, her lips worded something that continued to grasp his interest, Ryoji eyes narrowed as a second and third presence was felt throughout the area it was faint and it held power, one that engulfed the area with flourish and leaved the young man with eyes widen impressed with set spectacle. 

He wondered was this a special release? Was this some kind of powerful jutsu that allowed her create new life? Much like wood release, her sense with the flora was outstanding. His mouth slightly opened, his brow lifted and his breath heaved a short sigh. 

"Recreating the flora, now that's an interesting type of chakara."

Said the young man as he focused more on the woman before him, her features are similar to someone he had met long ago, the trauma caused by meeting Rakiyo, by joining Konohagakure, by facing Mao's evil once more, all of it was not enough to cloud his memory, this was a young girl that once confused him and his summon for a pair, three years back, where Ryoji was just an immature little brat, and now has grown as a leader of a clan, a murderer and a villain, all these things against his will, but this was but a test, one that would soon be solved.

"An interesting power indeed. To recreate a broken world, but... do you really have the will-- the resolve to make it happen, even the powerful will fall at the hands of pressure." 


​


----------



## Kei (Apr 23, 2012)

*Yomi
Those Who Searches For Power*​
The white pillar of light engulfed the woman, the flowers moved towards her as her chakra became harmonized with the ground. Her chakra was the main fertilizer, it was something that the earth itself starved for. Something that it was deprived of for the longest. As the white pillar of light died down, Yomi touch the ground and soon the flowers and roots wrapped around her legs. Yomi didn't feel any difference but she knew deep inside something had change, a power like no other resided in her.

She had the power that Izanami promised...

With that said power, she was ready to recreate this world. A world peaceful than ever, even if it means taking back what was rightfully the earths. Yomi eyes felt a presences coming fourth, a one filled with cold and harsh chakra. Yomi didn't turn to him but she only smiled as she thought to herself, if she had this power.

Would she really be able to strike down her enemies with ease?

The chakra was almost filled with regret, hurt feelings, and other negative feelings. The chakra began to talk to her and she turned around, she  didn't see a person she saw chakra.

Her eyes widen in fear!

Her body began to shake as she could only see chakra and lines. All of them different colors, following different ways! Yomi back away from the boy before she calmed down her breathing. She was okay, she had to be, this was just the power that came with Izanami. This was the way she saw things, this was the way she judged.

Soon her vision came back and she saw the man in front of her...

"Pressure?" Yomi repeated, "This life we live is nothing but pressure. We are pressured to fight, to kill, and we are pressured into war. That same pressure that makes us strong takes things away from us..."

Yomi closed her eyes as she turned her back towards him, "To have the power to change the world is everyone's dream, such a trivial question you asked ninja." she asked her eyes sharp and brutal


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue was given a moment of pause as the big silver wolf approached him with some suspicion.

_Ah crap, don't tell me the wolf forgot me... it might attack..._

For some unknown reason Nue continued to stand still right up until the wolf jumped up on him and nuzzled his neck.

"Hehe, nice to see you too, wolf", Nue chuckled as he patted the wolf on the head while struggling to keep his balance under the animal's weight. Despite the animal's friendliness Nue found himself still not completely used to it. Moro's wolves really were unique. One would struggle to find any that grew so big. 

The hug assault had barely ended when Moro continued the unexpected greeting by planting a kiss on Nue. That took him by surprise such that he didn't even get the chance to reciprocate. In truth he didn't know what to expect, since 3 years was a long time. Nue doubted that either of them were the same since their adventure from the past which seemed like another lifetime ago.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Do you have time to have a warm meal with me, I get things started? You have changed a lot since I saw you last. I am glad that inn keeper kept his word to me to give you my wolf tailsman."



"Yeah, a meal together sounds good. It's been a really long time after all..." Nue sauntered closer as Moro immediately set about her cooking. It would certainly be a welcome change. A year of nothing but ship chow was scarcely any way to live. Considering Moro's particular skills in the culinary arts, Nue contemplated what an extraordinary piece of luck it was to meet her here.

While he settled down next to the fire area Moro was preparing he pulled a stick of his own a bit closer to poke the fire while they talked. "Yeah, it was nice of you to leave this talisman for me. I'm sorry I couldn't get it from you myself when you came to the village but... that was a crazy time for me. Some major things were happening and I couldn't get away. That aside, you should tell me more about it. I always felt a little strange wearing this gift from you and not knowing what it means..."



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Could you tell me some adventures you had in the past three years? I think my adventures made bored you.."



As Moro spoke Nue sat quietly, just watching the flickering orange and red of the cooking fire as it roared to life. The flames pealed and crackled away as Nue recalled the events of the last few years and everything he experienced. As amazing as it all was, it almost paled in comparison to what had happened in the world that connected everyone. With wars, rumors of wars, skirmishes and massive political moves, it was truly something amazing that he and Moro could meet again in such a peaceful place. The thought caused Nue to sigh (a sound like running sandpaper over metal).

"Adventures?... Yeah, I've had a few I guess", Nue started slowly in his characteristic hollow rasp. "Kurokasa changed its policy towards security which meant a restructuring of our ninja divisions. I can't say much about it except that I'm basically a part of the Kurokasa navy now. Everyone was so scared of war.... we still are I think." 

"Anyway, between my training and naval service I really haven't managed to return to any of the places that we had gone to before. I kinda wonder if that forest we fought in or that village where I recovered are still there." Nue's unseen gaze drifted from the dancing fire to Moro who was busying herself with her cooking, much to the wolves' delight.

"I'm glad you survived that insanity from 3 years ago. I hope... you were able to find some peace..." Nue's mind went back to the moment of violence Moro had shown when she attacked him in the cave. Did she defeat the evil within her? For moment Nue felt bad for not knowing... not being there for his friend through her trial.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 23, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery

"You're a sad human being. Even the weak can make a change, you're deluded on a single train of thought."

Ryoji exclaimed with a dull tone, it was obvious to him that humanity would continue to crumble if they all held this woman's train of thought, it was saddening and futile, there was no hope for people who believe that human, in nature are heartless and cruel.

"You want to change a world you meekly understand, clouded within a shroud of sadness, if your  theory about pressure is true, then you're just a being that hold only a increasing sadness, not a single being will lead someone who can't even lead their own emotions. That's the reality of this wold, we aren't pressured to do anything, we are given the choice, or you live and fight for what you want, live a life of a citizen to depend of another or die a meaningless death, if you starter during the course than that's what true weakness is."

Ryoji eyes gleamed with a certain resolve of a man that had lost everything, a man that had everything taken from him and still he did only blame himself, it was not a matter of pressure that creates a unbreakable bond with the better of this world, it a matter of how much the heart loves the second party that allows a human to surpass their stated limit, humanity would never understand this, no, this woman before him was one that would never understand, Ryoji was certain, he was quickly tired of speaking ans soon he just started blankly at this female who just answered as if she ruled over this lands.

"You thing pressure allows humanity to continue? Now this is a trivial and worthless thought. It's obvious that you've lost much and are entrenched in this thought that humanity works well with pressure, if this were true humans wouldn't have to kill themselves as their own stress would do it for them. Exactly why do you think we engage in war? It's simple, a simple thought... he had a gun that can destroy me, why shouldn't I have one to protect me from it?" 

Ryoji once again stated.

"This is what reigns in human thought. It's sad, but inevitable. I am one that believes that human are capable of loving, but we are so fixated on the bad, rather than to be fixated on the good... I ramble."

Ryoji placed his hand at the hilt of Yukianesa, resting his arm on it's hilt, his eyes were dulled and his emotions still had evoked, his system disturb him he couldn't hold a certain sensation that some human believe power comes from something as meaningless as pressure, as for Ryoji the love from his clan and the love that engulfed his heart, the love to a certain girl, these were the things that pushed him through a road that allowed him to gain a certain strength he so desired. 

"Enough..."












Ryoji hands gripped the hilt and pulled it towards his back, the hostler turned and it made a horizontal stance on his back, slowly he pulled the blade of his hostler as it's icy blade continued to slid through and create a resounding sound of metal and steel rubbing through each other, the brewing sense of nature becoming one with his form, a fictitious mastery over his element of frost, the sparkles that emanated from the blades, these erodes of life, these were his Yukianesa's, his blades ability which allowed Ryoji to gain mastery over what he called as something that surpassed Hyoton release, the purest shape of manipulation of an element, understanding both it's physical form and his spiritual shape.

Ryoji eyes released a gleam, a flash the moment this blade met the air surrounding him, the climate started to turn into a chill, even Ryoji felt the cold weather surround his being as he pointed the tip of Yukianesa's blade towards the woman that stood before him, coordination, speed, strength, chakara pool, chakara control, intelligence. All these elements radiated through these leaders being, a man of massive misfortune, but great faith. Who even in the most darkest of hours, can brew a smile.   

Yet, an enemy to this world, a being that lost all humanity the moment that man, known as Mao Motonashi laid a hand on him. 

"I... escaped death, after getting gripped by it. Show me, the resolve of your power."

​


----------



## Kei (Apr 23, 2012)

*Yomi 
Those Who Searches For Power​*
She heard him but in reality that was the only thing she was doing, she didn't hear actually listen to him. Her eyes closed as he began to ramble about humans and how thy are capable of so much more. Though they really weren't, there was always going to be conflict between two people, two clans, and why not restart it all over. Yomi opened her eyes as she looked at him...

There was nothing that will detour her from her cause.

Life and death was something always known to the girl, in a way she was born to die. She was suppose to be the sacrifice of Pao, that was the life of a high priestess and that is what all of them accepted as truth. Yomi watched as he drew his blade and he said he rambled...

"You truthfully did..." Yomi said, "Now...."

Yomi drew Inzanami and the pulsating of her chakra into the blade made a dark swirl around the blade.

She could feel the power of Ragurren and Gai Rei, bursting inside her. They wanted to be let free, they wanted to serve her, and they wanted to murder the person in front of them. Yomi smiled as she tested out her new power, the power to summon...

"Destroy! Ragurren! Gai Rei!" Yomi yelled with a swing of her blade, by cutting the air she created a dark portal. Small just like her but something began to rip through it, its huge paw made the hole bigger as it tore through the portal. Soon it face came out as it ripped through the whole...

"Its been so long hasn't it..." Yomi asked as the beast neared her, "Ragurren?"

Ragurren turned and roared enough to shake the trees...

And from the sword Gai Rei made his appearance....

"This is my power..." Yomi smiled..

"The power to change the world!"


----------



## Chronos (Apr 23, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery

"As if a Demon can change the world to good."

His feet brew strength, his eyes painted with the resolve and honor of the true shinobi a will that burned like fire, with the sight of such an atrocity, something disgusting and unnatural, something that only would spawn form hell itself, ther perceptive vision that was Ryoji soon faded within a blur, his self soon reappeared in the distance, his katana blade that one gleamed beautifully like crystal in the morning sun, was now formed with a powerful crystal bow, nothing this woman had within her was sane, she was so hopeless.

"The world you create will be an illusion. Would you rather people live in disarray while smiling through a fictitious hope? Or would you have them accept a better reality. Either way, you're not worthy of changing this world."

His hand rose towards the air, the vision of bright metal soon met the vision of any in this area, the roar of set beats soon were swallowed with a faint suction on these item that the young Ivery held, the weapon called Melody Arm. Absorbing the sound that the area created, and forming it with his own power, his own natural energy. Forming a invisible wave that started to resound inches away from the user's hand. This was Melody Arms power, one that would only cause a disruption on the enemies ears, that would travel through the inner ear, a sound that could not be heard until it reached the enemies outer ear and it rounded within their inner ear. It would then course through, causing electrical sarges through the targets brain and causing them to get dizzy to a point where they won't fully have control over their movements.  

Soon he extended his hand. Ryoji's hand did not need to seal, as he had gained nature in it's perfection. His hands soon did but a single flick and a spear sized bow had formed within his hand, a focused glare, a confident stare, a man's who's resolve can't be broken. The bow emanated a powerful veil of ice cold like the winter snow powerful like massive Ice. This Jutsu was of A rank power, Ryoji pulled on the powerful string and it hurled towards these female at 240 miles per hour, the side of his lip listed as he would quickly form a seal one these spear like bow was near distance, it would implode with powerful force, one that would freeze anything within a certain distance. A large sized yard type of length.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 23, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

"It is okay, atleast it got to you. Maybe we not connected together to be their for each other during our danger but connected in spirit, to feel like we there in each other's hearts."

She heard the soup simmering as it was warm and ready to be eaten. It was whale soup with some spices, whale meat and some freash vegetables. To her he missed her for about almost everything. She was wondering if Romulus wanted any food. She know he could hear their conversation with that dog like hearing like his. Her wolves looked at the pirate looking boat and howled meal time to Romulus. She put the soup in a bowl and handed a bowl to Nue, for herself and for the wolves.

"I hope you like it, it is a new recipe I came up with. After working with a limited supplies of ingredients that you have to come up with something else."

She tasted the soup as it came out better than expected, explaining about the places that they had been three years ago was a sentive touch to Romulus and hearing what he could do when he losses his cool was another story. She play with her soup to figuer out to tell Nue, but she did not really know what happen to the forest after all. IF one of her friends warns her about something it was better to stay clear of danger intil they could do something about it.

"Something happen to the forest where the Inuzuka clan was located in that forest. The only thing I know that because Romulus has a tie to his wife. When she or he is in truble they can feel it in a way that true love holds. For the town that I healed you in,I been stuck in a cave in the snowey north for the last three years. I use my insanity to only fueled the Mangekyō Sharingan, that trial was hell and back to complete the training to find peace. But I still have my moments, everyone does."

Moro went back to eating her soup, as her wolves, looked at her as the only wolf that was with Moro was Faia. She looked down as she was not sure she kept from losing her sanity again, but she had her friends that will help her to get her on her feet on soild ground. Her wolves nuzzled her, she pushed thwm away for them not to steal her soup. The wolves layed down next to Moro calmed as ever as their fur ruffuled in the wind.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 23, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum

_There was once a boy who promised to protect the ones he cared for from any evil.

That boy face many hardships to follow out his promise.

Eventually he was faced with the death of his cared ones.

Failing to keep his promise, he went into a deep sleep of depression.

However one day, someone from above offered her hand asking him if he wanted to be released from this depression and give him a more meaningful purpose in this life.

And his response was....
_

_~Three Years Later~_










​

The bright sun glared down at the world of shinobi, providing another day to it's inhabitants. Near the rapturous border of the Land of Earth, four mysterious figures stood upon the ledge of a cliff that no one dared to lay a foot on, let alone near the area the four were present in.

Not too far off in the distance, a solitary  was what their gazing eyes were distinctly set on. The silent wind swayed around the isolated structure, where it's obvious existence could not be proven if seen from miles away. 

"So, this is where the leftover Fal'cie lead us to. Rumours had it not many people go around here because of sudden disappearances. Now that I think of it, this building sounds like what your dad told me about back then. To think we coulda seen this from far away. Looks pretty suspicious, if ya ask me."​
With his long structured weapon lying over his shoulder, the blonde haired young man let his hair flow through the wind as he nudged his head to the side for further effect. His white tank top allied with a dark sleeveless vest on top had matched his darkened jeans on bottom. His eyes narrowed as he felt a strange presence emanating off the spire. This young man's name was Prompto Nullham.

"The architecture of the building looks incomparable to those in this era nor from the past of what I know. Either the architect of this building has an open mind, or it had to be built with the acknowledgement of intellect from another world. In other words, it could be Fal'cie-made."​
Correcting his dark lens' glasses, the distinguishable man with the Fohawk managed to have a say in the possible situation. This man was of great feats in the field of Intellect being able to produce multiple strategies within moments. His dark suit paired with his uniquely designed pants represented his  professional manner. This man's name was said to be Ignis.

"Still can't believe it took us several months to find where those lil' bastards came from here. I mean that brutal training from your grandpappy did smack with our scouting skills. What you think, bro?"​
Placing both of his muscular arms on top of each other, this particular pissed off man expressed his inner rage. Even the deviant mullet he had growing and the prodigious scar running down the side of his face made it evident he was not one to be messing with. Unlike Prompto, he wore a dark tank top with a dark vest over it had one shake before. His name was Gladiolus.

The one standing in clear view of the monumental structure had only observed it's covert presence. There was no telling what was inside, but what remains to be seen was it's particular design. Nonetheless, investigating was a priority. Seeming like it would pick up their ongoing pursuit of their desired target. Even though his bold statement of his return in three years, determining his intentions and defeating him were not to be waited on. 

~~~~~~~~~~~​
_A boy once vowed to stop him from his anonymous plans only to be supported by his friends. That vow had entered his head from the stringent memory of three years he had. Anything before that were just a cloudy presence with the exception of his clan and the ones who are currently allied with him.

He left his memories behind before he left to forget his pain and suffering and even those he knew from the outside, only to pursue the strength he needed in order to confront this man and stop him. Anything would be a distraction for him if those memories stayed while trying to develop himself, so this method was crucial. He knew that developing himself would be a priority when he discovered his hidden power he had unlocked that night three years ago. The night of the assault of his Kingdom.

This boy was no longer a child, he grew into a young man of 18 years. A young man who felt more determined and wise than anything. A young man confident enough to follow through the promises he made until the end. With the back of his hair spiked upwards while the top and bangs are left down, they had lethargically flowed within the silent wind. 

These past three years, he had took up training with Prompto's grandfather, who knew alot about the existence of the Goddess Etro & Lindzei as well as the flow of Light & Darkness. He was a researcher of the meaning behind Yin and Yang, getting closer each day to unlock the truth behind them. With his knowledge, Noctis was able to develop his new found ability being the Crystal Yomihime and gain even more. Only to prepare for the man's return, and to prepare for the mark he will gain in order to become a L'cie. After his harsh training was completed with the others, the four had began to investigate and hunt down the sudden increase in Fal'cie roaming the world.
_

~~~~~~~~~~~​
It was that same certain boy who had once worn a darkened vest with a white undershirt underneath and short pants, now seeing to be wearing a different set of indistinguishable clothing. The surface of his leather gloves was tightly grasping itself as the expression on his face remained dull and unchanged. This certain young man once told his existence was meaningless until the time he was called back. This certain young man's name was to be Noctis Lucis Ranen.

"Enough wasting time... Let's go..."​
In response to Gladiolus's question, the cold and expressionless tone was heard from the other three as they would hear the same from three years back. But on the inside, he felt relieved that Gladiolus had called him "Bro" instead of Prince or any relevance to the Ranen Royalty. It means that both he and Ignis followed out his request from three years back to treat him like an ideal friend leaving the whole "Ranen Prince" loyalty act behind. He quietly turned the other direction and began walking with the others following right afterwards.

​
Walking towards the lowest point of the cliff, they'd had could feel  unknown beings had waited for them up ahead. So they were expectant of a battle as time progressed. But however, this had not concerned the young man as he had yet to test out the new powers he gained.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 23, 2012)

*Kai*

Kai headed through the snow land hating every moment. He came from a village in the tropiics and he had the dragon talisman. The cold was not his friend. He stopped though looking to see a building. This was the inn he had to go to for that meeting.
Ever since he joined that group he had no real duties except ones like these. 
"What ever" he muttered as he entered the inn.
"Hello?" he called. He wondered if it was empty or would he have to sneek around. He despised doing that.


----------



## Kei (Apr 24, 2012)

*Yomi
Those Who Search For Power​*
She wasn't worthy of saving this world?

She wasn't worthy? The dark aura that pulsated around her only grew with her negative emotions. The thought ran through her head as he did his jutsus, she wasn't worthy? Who was he to judge her, who was he to tell her what she could and could not do, and who was he to decide what she could and could not do? The trees and funa began to grow as Yomi chakra whipped wildly around her. They were the reason she was fighting, along with the Minamoto clan, and....

And....

"Koe...." Yomi mumbled as she realized the only person who could judge her was God!

The first jutsu hit but as soon as her, her eyes became dizzy, but she stood her ground. Yomi planted her feet deep into the ground as her eyes waved back in fourth. This would make it hard for her to do anything or even dodge. Gai Rei, roared as it tried to shake off it dizziness, Yomi felt her eyes tricking her brain and she finally fell to the ground. 

But even the ground was moving!

_The hands of God, should not be ground, it's servants should help her with everything..._

Yomi looked at Gai Rei, who was still going crazy, but when she looked over to Ragurren, he was completely and utterly fine!

_He is my rage, anger doesn't listen to reason, they only listen to their reason and their beliefs...They only can see and speak with their harsh tongue.  Anger eyes can only point out every flaw that was every made...Ragurren is the embodiment of that rage_

By that Yomi realized that Ragurren didn't have any ears! He couldn't hear! The way they were communicating was through her chakra, her chakra was sending him commands along with him doing as he damn well pleased. Yomi smirked as the jutsu finally died down and the boy began to pull back the bow...

*"RAGURREN!"* Yomi yelled as the demon came in front of her and charged up a powerful lighting blast. As soon as the boy released his arrow, Ragurren released his blast.

Both of them have dangerous destructive power that resulted in the destruction of the clearing. Yomi got up as the dust clouds began to form, she found, she wasn't taking any chances.

Yomi ushered Gai Rei with her blade, the powerful demon blew away with his huge roar. Revealing the boy and all his glory, she didn't need to prove herself to anyone or anybody...

Her dreams was her's and her's alone!

She didn't need anyone! Ragurren began to lower himself on to the ground as Yomi chakra whipped around more and more. Her negative emotions powering them up, her anger and her sadness.They were her monsters now, just like skeletons in the closet, they became the embodiment of her pain and anger.

Gai Rei, was ushered to the front and he released a powerful flame blast from his mouth.

Ragurren moved second with his lighting blast!

Yomi looked up to the sky,

_"Koe watch me..."_​
She wouldn't lose as long as Koe watched her!


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 24, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha and Romulus LT*

Romulus sish as he finally made it back to the inn as he still noticed that he was still being followed by thoses two runts. He enter the back of the inn and made his way back to Moro's room. He growled as his gold eyes gleamed and looked back.

"I know you are there Tenshi and Fugetsu. Fugetsu own the owner of that house destroyed by money or by wood, your choice." He smelled someone else near as well and slightly remember it, Kai finally made it. Moro could speak to him he was not in a speaking mood right now. He looked around as he noticed that most of Tengoku was here, he walked over to the window and leaned against it and cross his arms. All of the wolves layed down on the floor next to his feet.

Moro remembers Kai's voice and struggles to get out of Ikki's arms and walked out of the room. She did not cared if Ikki was the jealous type she could talk to any guy she wanted. The silver wolf followed out of the room as well and they walked down the hall togethr to find Kai.

"Hey Kai, long time since I heard you. I would have send out a wolf for you to find your way tothe inn, if you got lost." She did not know much about Kai at all as she waited for him to say something, she guessed Kai know her name but did not know anything else about her at all.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue gratefully accepted the bowl of soup from Moro. If there was one thing he had faith in it was Moro's cooking, even with very little evidence. He lift his mask once more to begin the meal. 

Nue's real face had not changed a great deal in terms of facial features. He had the characteristic lengthening in his face that came with age and a characteristic hardening in the skin that came with extended periods away in the rough and cold of the open ocean. One would certainly say he was weathered. Apart from this however, there were other more disturbing changes. Although they were superficial, they carried dark meaning. Nue's skin had was still dark, but it had grown paler, almost grayer. His eyes now were perpetually bloodshot. The irises, now displaying a hint of glowing yellow round the edges. These changes also came from traveling, but not from journeys on the seas...

"Mmmm", Nue hummed as he savored the taste and congratulated himself for holding Moro in such high esteem. "It's weird..." he started with a mouthful of soup, his voice still a metallic hiss, "... in all the time I've been sailing, I've never actually tasted whale..." It was curious to Nue at least.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Something happen to the forest where the Inuzuka clan was located in that forest. The only thing I know that because Romulus has a tie to his wife. When she or he is in truble they can feel it in a way that true love holds. For the town that I healed you in,I been stuck in a cave in the snowey north for the last three years. I use my insanity to only fueled the Mangekyō Sharingan, that trial was hell and back to complete the training to find peace. But I still have my moments, everyone does."



Nue quietly listened to Moro while he silently gulped down his soup and gave the fire one or two pokes. It was sad to hear about the forest, though the information that was more jarring to Nue actually involved the doctor.

"That old doctor was married...?" Nue rasped in surprise through his soup. He was silently taken aback that there woman in this world who was actually willing to put up with that grumpy old man long enough to marry him. 

_This 'love' thing must be some powerful genjutsu..._

Nue chuckled at his silly thought while he digested the rest of Moro's story.

"The snow country huh? What is it like that far up north? I've only ever been as far as the lake valleys myself..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 25, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

The wolves were thinking, show some respect to Romulus he been through a lot. All the wolves set for the silver wolf got up and mooned Nue, pulling there tails up to showed their butts to him. They ran up the plank to find Romulus as Moro finished her bowl of soup. She felt the large silver wolf was still beside her as he was friends with both of them to give both of them respect.

"You did not catch anything while you were out to sea. You could catch different creatures from the deep to eat. You need a better cook on your ship. Romulus was forced to married this women ad later fell in love. Sometimes you can't choose who you will end up with."

Moro heard his chuckled and thought he was laughing at Romulus or just the thing about love. She pulled off her shirt and skimpy bra to torment Nue. If he did not beleive in love he could stand looking at her breasts. She was thinking what Nue ask what the snow country was like. She remember what it was like when she was up there it was cold but peaceful as well, her brown eyes looked into Nue's eyes as well.

"Snow country was coold and snowey. As it had a beauty to it that some villages don't have. After you get used to the coldness, There are only a few villages spead out through the snow country and some houses were up for rent for other people to gain some money. You had to becareful around the port because the seals and whales break through the ice and we hunt them from time to time. At night the air changes and see the colorful lights swirking in the distance."

That was not bad for a blind person at all, the snow country felt like her second home than just wondering around for a bit. She was wonder what Nue's reaction would be to her exposed breats. Moro was wondering how intersting this night would get between them, sometimes she could not get a reaction out of a men yet. Some other man is always staring at her ass or breasts or somethng. Was Nue and her was more than friends or not that was the question.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 25, 2012)

Kenju Tohno said:


> *Akise Nara - Pre-Timeskip*
> _Arc/Zero_
> *Brothers in Black Hearts Arc*
> 
> ...





*Akise Nara - Pre-Timeskip*
_Arc/Zero_
*Brothers in Black Hearts Arc*

_*Raging For A Reason - HATE Is The World*_


Red raging demon.

She solely exerts a presence of unsorted hatred that can easily plague the weakhearted. That sort of ant doesn't occupy this battle zone and even if they, they would be one of these corpses that take up the dirt.

But the unfortunate flies that have dropped aren't her targets, rather they were the extra lives in stock that a character needs to continue on in a game.

Its easy to understand, in order to increase your chances in a boss battle you should carry as many lives as needed.

However, its more complex than that, so the example of a parasite moving from one body to another is better suited.

The aspect of a parasite isn't too far from the truth, because her existence is even less than that. The type of fury dancing underneath that false skin can't be settled. She's gone to far into those flames of hatred an what's left of her has been turned to nothing, trying to bring back that light she once had a long time ago-

-Is just the same as trying to bring back the paper in a fire that has turned to ashes.

There is also the fact of the matter the tall hat-wearing man in has crushed her like a parasite several times,

but he isn't the target, NO!

No matter how many times she's been slaughter like a sick puppy, her HATE cannot be shared by anyone else.

Like a lover that can't love anyone but her lover, this woman can only bare her HATE for that one who has done her like none other.

That experience cannot be forgotten, not a single trance is lost, even if she wants it to forget, she can't!

That time has been burned into her skin! Ingested into her blood! And bonded her DNA!

THAT'S WHY SHE CAN ONLY GATHER THIS HATE!!

All of it! Every single spec of this unbridled emotion has locked it's sight, smell, touch, taste and hearing onto HIM!

Because of him she's lost it all!

She doesn't remember her family

her lover

her mother

her sister

her daughter

her face

her emotions

her own name!

EVERYTHING WAS LOST IN THOSE *SHADOWS*
Never to again see the light.........but now that raging beast eating away at her spirit away can finally be channeled to the appropriate being.

YES! Because this person is the only one that can give her this feeling welling up inside of her. Nothing else can make her feel this way only HE can, so he has to be the one because with only thinking about him makes her think, well no, this kind of emotion won't even only her to utilize such an easy process, so what's being birthed in her head is:

FKGKCXRSXJ*K*FPIJHVGDXSJGFCOUHKHFXYUTYJHGCF*I*YHJNVRARWS*L*DXZTDJGFDZSDKH*L*GDKFHMNFJNG

There's so much more but there's no time.......

THAT

PERSON

IS

HERE

Fate has blessed her with the presence HATE of her non life.

Her name was beautiful, but that memory has sunken into the blackness like everything else and now it's been used as fire wood for the flame of hate.

The name that does manage to burn every cell in her body is forever known

AKISE

He won't survive this.

Not this kind of Wrath.

She doesn't want to forgive or be happy

This is a newly born HATE that has not once been witnessed before.​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 25, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery​
A flick of his tongue, anger continued to grow o the being of this woman as his stare continued to dull as the battle progressed, his attacked had been stopped and a veil of smoke evoked form the collision of these two techniques, a rather displeasing spectacle to Ryoji, a woman who couldn't even control her own anger truly though she could become the worlds savior, she had much much thing to expose, words simply evoked anger upon her, disappointment continued to brew and Ryoji only shook his head, her resolve was too weak, she could never be allowed to change this world, another demon was summoned, Ryoji stared with an uninterested glare as they released fire first and then a shock of lightning. The flames hurled through the air, and threatened the young man to burn him within its cinder. Ryoji couldn't help but laugh at the meaningless effort as he extended his arm, spread his finger which soon demonstrated two rings that were ledge together with a small chain that extended from the index finger towards the ring finger. A sapphire diamond started to gleam, the flames were simply vacuumed within the palm of his hand, and it's chakara was suctioned within its ring, his chakara reserves were quickly replenished. The chakara used to throw that first jutsu was quickly filled with this chakara, was a perfect way to recharge.

Soon his bow swung and a large wall of ice flashed through in a instance and the lightning collided with the wall casing it to be destroyed and yet again a veil of smoke brew from the explosion, he laughed , as she continued to do what he expected, an anger than would continued to consume her very being,  relying on hell playmates, this woman was not, or would she ever, change the world for the better good. A man that has known suffering, that has met death, that had seen evil right in the eye, that has known love.

"Hopeless."

His hand extended and he utilized another technique from the melody arm, preforming what it did before, but these time, it would cause paralysis.

These words were the only things that resounded from within the veil of smoke, the man bit his finger and started to seal, a slam to the earth and a calling of a name and soon another being was next to him, her hands quickly sealed and created a bow with her hand as well, a spear sized bow was formed in her arms as well, Ryoji created on as well, keeping their distance, their feet quickly stomped the earth beneath their heel and coursed through towards their position was beside these monsters a gap between them. They quickly pulled their strings and shoot their bows, but they didn't wait for they to pierce one within reach both sealed and their bow exploded, these would freeze the area, and if touched of his it hits before it implodes, it would freeze anything within contact due to the explosion.


----------



## Kei (Apr 25, 2012)

*Yomi
Those Who Search For Power​*
It was like two stone statues that were facing off, Yomi has yet to said a word to the man in front of her, and him the same. He tried his best to talk to her, and prove that she was weak. But in the end she was going to win, this was the only way she could do it. Gai Rei and Ragurren by her side Yomi could feel the power seeping out. Her resolve, it was strong the way she stood and carried herself even though he was possibly stronger than her. It did not matter in her eyes because in the end she would win!

She would not turn her head and cry!

She done that enough in her life time, Yomi eyes winced as she watched Gai Rei attack and Ragurren was completely threw to the side. His chakra was something else, the cloud of smoke that was in between them. Gai Rei growled as it looked at its master. He wanted to do so much but he wasn't able too, Ragurren fangs bared as his eyes moved all around.  Yomi hair blew in her face as she did a couple of hand signs and her invisible barriers were up...

This was enough playing around....

Ragurren barked as Yomi became and Gai Rei became stuck in their movements.

CHILDISH!

_CHILDISH!_

*CHILDISH!​*
Yomi eyes jerked around as she picked out her prey, Ragurren growled as he stood behind his master. Gai Rei was narrowing his eyes as they figured out who the hell they were going to break first. After their attack, they were going in. As master and slaves! The arrow came in fast but then it hit one of the three invisible barriers! Yomi eyes slowly died down as she smirked...

The barrier cracked and the force from it pushed her back a bit, the cold air rushed pass her and froze a bit of Gai Rei fur. He growled as his master began to get control of her body by pulsating her chakra into her body, forcing herself to move! The chakra ripped though her body, causing her pain, but she didn't even wince.

"This whole time." Yomi said as she finally gripped her sword, "You judged me with those eyes, you have no idea why I am doing this do you ninja?"

She closed her eyes as she withdrew her sword from it sheath. Yomi was knew this was going to be with her giving it her all. Her, Gai Rei, Ragurren, and Izunami! 

"I am done with play with you..." Yomi said as she moved her foot forward  getting in her stance. Her chakra coating her like a wild dog, her eyes glowed a deep blue as she pushed off the ground with all her strength and dashed towards him. 

But as soon as she neared him, she did a fake out and slashed the air releasing a powerful kenjutus blast at the girl.

Gai Rei came over her shoulders and open its huge mouth slammed into the ground as Ragurren released a lighting blast over Ragurren in the air that went in a zig zag pattern at the boy

----

"Heh....The time has come..."

The voice said looking over the distance on a mountain as he watched trees fall and smoke arise from the clearing the woman and the boy was at. 

"She is blooming..."​


----------



## Chronos (Apr 26, 2012)

Ryoji Ivery​
Once more two walls of frost arose from the earth, their eyes were dulled and their being were unscathed along a frost dragon that veil their bodies and stopped her attack, what a pathetic woman, she truly believed that her anger would stop him, but this battle, even if he died, he would win, if death gripped him, it was time for the true battle to commence, right now, these young man wasn't even utilizing his full capacity.

"Yeah. As if, what did you went through? A simple loss? Get over it, people die everyday. It common to be sad, but you're just pathetic. I have witnessed the devils face itself. I watched many people lose their lives, I am weighted with an entire clans life. I lost my father, I don't know where my mother is, I've been used as an experiment. I've. Been. Killed. Can you say that you have died? Anger will get you nowhere, human." 

The dragons shatter to millions of pieces, the frost wall turned to liquid before their eyes, Celsius did not hesitate and her body rushed towards the man, Ryoji Ivery, The Heir of Frost, eyes that stared to the empty broken landscape, a view that would simply be said to be one of destruction, the woman before him, did not impressed him. He seen evil through it's purest, she was deluded in a fact that her power could changer.

"You don't even understand yourself, but it's over."

The bow's ice melted and their hands held, their fingers intertwined and soon her power were shared with his, thanks to Yukianesa, their mastery over frost had increased and their hands flashed a gleam of light releasing a powerful gauntlet and greave. Both the nymphs are one being, but at the same time their power is limited, however, their lips unlike the woman before them were simple, they had no smirk, they had no smile, they had no frown. They kept humility, they never underestimate an enemy...

"But you're weak, emotionally weak. And no one with weak resolve can ever change anything." 

His feet coursed through along with Celsius who kept silent. Their speed scaled to a point where the normal human eye could not perceive, the human eyes could not see this unless it was either sharingan, they positioned themselves both behind the woman, escaping the beast in front, one again the melody arm made an invisible soundless wave, through the three, the arm would cause their bodies to once more be paralyzed, however he did this in the midst of his course, a slight flick that could not be seen thanks to their speed, the waved would stop them, and then now that they were above her, Celsius created seal and a baseball sized sphere of crystal brew on her palm.

"Frost Ball"

Celsius howled. Soon throwing it downwards towards these foolish woman, and soon exploding in a rave of huge spikes released form the sphere that would threaten to pierce the woman's flesh along with the beast that were positioned perfectly. And thanks to the sound that waves through the entire the area. The paralyzing effect, and the melody arms ability to absorb sound he was able to stop the waves from reaching both him and Celsius who stood inches away from him.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*



> "You did not catch anything while you were out to sea. You could catch different creatures from the deep to eat. You need a better cook on your ship. Romulus was forced to married this women ad later fell in love. Sometimes you can't choose who you will end up with."



Nue simply nodded into his bowl as he ate while listening.

"Our ship cooks were actually pretty good considering the rations we had. Catching 'creatures from the deep' was never really an option when we sailed", Nue absentmindedly commented. "After all, we were out there for work, not a pleasure cruise. Perhaps if the political world wasn't what it is... we might have had some time."

Nue committed some more affirmative mumbles as Moro commented more about her doctor. It was so long ago since Nue had dealt with him that he was a bit fuzzy on what the man was like. It seemed only bad memories had stayed with him. On Moro's idea on love at least, Nue took her word for it. He imagined that Moro's time on the mainland had afforded her more time to explore such matters. For Nue however, such things had begun to fade in significance since 2 years ago. He had become detached from the world. While time spent on Rebuke had helped him reconnect somewhat, matters of the heart were something he only superficially speculated about.

"I guess you are right..." Nue broke his introspective gazing into the remainder of his soup to be met with Moro sitting topless in front of him.

"Woah woah woah, what are you doing?" Nue sighed. "Put your clothes on before you catch a cold." He laughed slightly and looked over at Moro's silver wolf sitting beside her. "Your master has certainly... grown up... in the past 3 years. Her sense of humor is still as weird as ever though."

Nue set down his bowl and settled back in his seat, choosing to recline while he produced his small canteen of cider and took a swig. The Nue of 3 years ago might have turned away abashed, blushing even. However, the Nue that now reclined in front of the fire was a shadow of the man Moro had once known. He spoke the same and in some ways even acted the same, but he moved like a person with his mind half in the present and half in another place. It was like reality was just some theatrical show that he was simply acting along with.



> "Snow country was coold and snowey. As it had a beauty to it that some villages don't have. After you get used to the coldness, There are only a few villages spead out through the snow country and some houses were up for rent for other people to gain some money. You had to becareful around the port because the seals and whales break through the ice and we hunt them from time to time. At night the air changes and see the colorful lights swirking in the distance."



".... hmmm, sounds interesting, perhaps I should take a tour up in the north since I'm free now for a little while at least. It's not dangerous is it? I'm not aware of any hidden villages or shinobi organizations in the north..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 26, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I only know about the small towns and the only organizations I know is Tengoku a anti war group. I don't really know what other secret organizations are up there, we just have to watch each others bbacks then."

Moro could tell was different and seemed more like a puppet. She needed to bring him back to life. Both of them had been alone for three years and they Nue needed to be broken from thoses strings to actually feel his true emotions. Her silver wolf growled trying to say you both love each other and ran up the plank to find his wolf friends. Moro layed down as she pulled Nue's head against her breasts.

"Your emotions will come back at some point, I have a feeling you have some emotions for me. But they are gone because you been alone and been through hell. It is your life, it is your path to choose and change to your desire."

Moro got up and put her top back on, as Romulus jump off the deck of the large boat. He looked at Moro and Nue. "I heard you want to head north to the snow country we will give you a lift. You and Moro can have some more time together on the pirate boat." He was thinking Nue you will find out about love through Moro even though she tried to suduce you to open up some then that density you hae now about the real world. To her it be fine if Romulus drove the boat as she and Nue still relaxed for the night, she blushed becaused Nue did cared about her even though his feelings were messed up.


----------



## Kenju (Apr 26, 2012)

*Akise Nara - Pre-Timeskip*
_Arc/Zero_
*Brothers in Black Hearts Arc*

_*Red String of Pain - Danger Zone*_


Out of the three titans squaring off on the land planted with human carcasses, there will be another to join.

Neither one of them have the special eyes that let them peak into this dreadful future but it's to be expected. The area filled with death will no doubt bring forth more death, so the contenders to be the winner of life won't hold back any punches.

The Red-Haired Woman,
The engine driving this battle for life and death. For her there is no other opponent, only AKISE is the target of her hatred. 'Mercy' doesn't fit inside any part of what she has to do with him, there can only be hell that enters. She's the most ruthless out of them. It can't be entirely described about what atrocious ways AKISE will be slaughtered.​
Yoiharu Rokujo,
Judging by the number of times he's forced her to switch bodies, it can be assumed he's the better out of the three here, however the reaction the red-haired woman is given might have very well changed that. But he knows history will repeat itself and the winner will be unchanged. There's nothing to worry about, there's never anything to be worried about. But there is a limit that he's trying to keep away from.....​
Akise Nara,
A simple desire to survive is his only reason to stand here. Yoiharu and the Red-Haired woman, they both are enemies, but for the time it looks as if Yoiharu is on his side. It's only a matter of time until he takes the chance to escape. Before that though he has to search into this mysterious HATE that bares it's bloody fangs at him. How weird, he has a stronger desire to know that than survive, but it's only the love of the truth. It's a natural fact he's the less capable of conquering this battle himself, but the odds have never been in his favor before, right?

"[COLOR="#4iE9258"]Thanks, I guess[/COLOR]"

"Akise Nara, Is that really the kind of thing you say to a person that has kidnapped you?"

"[COLOR="#4iE9258"]Considering the fact I didn't mean it all, I don't really care. I was just seeing if you were stupid even think I was softening up to you. Especially if your not smart enough to take care of a single woman when I've been out for god-knows how long. You Get It? [/COLOR]"

"This is all coming from the person that got taken out in the first place. I expected too much from you afterall, maybe if I get rid of you this problem will go away. "

"[COLOR="#4iE9258"]Please, are you trying to scare me? If you gave up on me that easily, you wouldn't have went through all the trouble to defend a genius like me. You're no good at lying, Yoiharu Rokujo.[/COLOR]"

"If that's what you have to say then I doubt your skills, Detective. So then "Mr. Genius", what can we do to solve this dilemma?  "

"[COLOR="#4iE9258"]Hm, you almost have more of a smart mouth than I do. Well I can catch her in my Shadow Imitation Jutsu, and if you can slow her down I should be able to do it. Since she's so hungry for me it would make it even easier. After that you can finish her off, and I don't think she'll be able to switch to another body since everyone else here is dead. [/COLOR]"

"So that's it then. Since your "Mr. Genius" I thought you'd have some sort of plan that sets the entire village on fire by reading all of her movements or some other over exaggerated idea. "

"[COLOR="#4iE9258"]You must have read some very over exaggerated story. Do you always find children's books so fascinating and philosophical?  [/COLOR]" 

Akise with smartmouth and confident manner, and Yoiharu with his almost lifeless tone, but yet smart remarks that are almost like Akise's. Even under such a situation they can carelessly do this sort childish exchange 

*HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

A bloody screech rips the already distorted air and earth, taking Akise, Yoiharu and the corpses into it's current.

Amidst the flying debris of bodies Yoiharu and Akise are not match against the mighty force. About 40 feet is the measure of how far they've been taken in by the vacuum, but Akise's but stops it's ascension, painfully. A wooden unpleasantly catches the boy and like a doll he slides the lateral surface, falling out of conscious.

*BOOM!*

Before his torso can meet the dirt it meets the swift and strong flying kick filled with HATE. The sturdy wall can't bear the combined weight of the woman and Akise for even a second, thus he's sent into the empty building like the pieces wood beside him. 

He momentum carries him across the room, rolling from one side to another as oxygen escapes him. 

Although the merciless beast doesn't even allow the laws of science to get in her way, throwing her body from the clearing and into the center of the room where he's driven to. Her right hand raised into the heavens that rejected her, she sends those five sharp demons called fingers down and the being responsible. 

The red trailing thrust buries itself into that persons head and force behind it splatters the insides of his cranium across the surface like a watermelon.  

But that's just the ecstasy of it possibly happening beforehand giving her some eye-candy. 

In reality,

The *Truth*,

Just before she could paint the floor red with his fluids, Akise Nara throws his arms onto the ground with all the power he can manage and sends himself almost sliding his head into the wall yet again. He doesn't have time to lay off the pain, so he quickly uses his legs to push himself back up. In just his one single allowed breath, the redhead has left the wrecked floor that she created and already has those red fingernail aching to rip his throat out. 

So speeding object pierces through it's victim and leaves a trail of blood as it's signature of success.

It's the once again save from the hat-wearing man in the black coat, Yoiharu.

The object is a sharp five-foot long piece of wood that was shot from the outside

and the victim is definitely the red-haired woman that's been taken from her onslaught, stabbed through her left kidney and planted into the wall just beside the Nara. 

The boy takes his place away from the red-dripping woman, he's seen what she can do and it's far from pretty. However, what has happened before doesn't happen this time, instead life almost seems to return to her.

The wooden stake is turned to shreds by pure force alone, that feat isn't a surprise at all. Her strength seems to grow even further and the two of them won't last long if it's like this. Not to mention Yoiharu has been fighting longer, his chakra reserves probably aren't the best right now. 

Akise holds the center of his chest, the same place he's been struck, gently letting air return to him. He's been gracefully granted that but he can already see her turning to face the two with that demonic face.

Why.....Why does she bare such hatred for him!?

Akise runs through his mental system times but nothing comes up, there's nothing he could have done something to bring forth this degree of emotion.

Trying to find that answer will be even harder, because the Red Raging Demon has once again launched herself head first for the forever HATED person.

The two young men ready their guard but strength resonates within her left hand. A power is building up that plans to be used for the purpose of only killing what's in front of her. 

Eight-feet away from them, she swings, but it's not as if her hands have stretched of grown larger rather the strong movement creates a sharp current the cuts through the air and anything along it's path.

Another storm takes places with sharp currents of wind trying to pave a bloody road through AKISE and his annoying associate. 

They make their move faster this time though, their feet springing back and out of harms way, mostly. The extra force from the wind still pushing them back and outside the building and back through the hole that has just grown larger. 

The two shinobi manage to make their way out side but their view of each other has been separated by the cloud of dust cutting between them. They aren't allowed to reach eachother, because of the smoke and the hand that tries to rip off his head, but Akise's reaction was slightly enough to let his body lighty drop close to the dirt.

The thought of trying to go for a straight fist fight doesn't even make an appearance in his mind. Instead his feet move away from the high threat that can turn him to shreds like it's nothing. To survive he'll use his own means as usual, defeating opponent's that are too much for Akise has been sort of a specialty but he isn't too fond of what the end result of his body is.

His heels come to a sudden stop ten feet away, he can estimate just how fast she'll make it to him and how much time he has to get the hell out the way. His hands come to unnatural connection, forming the handseal of the rat that's been etched into his memory. 

The chakra streams through the combination and synchronizes with the shadow below his feet. 

The Nara Clan's signature technique; The Shadow Imitation Jutsu, stretches from it's master at the source and towards the Red-Haired attacker like a thick snake. Not even her HATE makes her stupid enough to fall directly into the black hunter. The woman pushes off from her current position and onto the left, but the black mass is still on her trail. 
​


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 26, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha and Romulus LT*
> 
> Romulus sish as he finally made it back to the inn as he still noticed that he was still being followed by thoses two runts. He enter the back of the inn and made his way back to Moro's room. He growled as his gold eyes gleamed and looked back.
> 
> ...



*Kai*

Kai looked up from the frozen desolate ground to see Moro. He hadn't seen her in quiete a long time since he went on a solo search for some talismans and manged to find a few. They were hard to find it seemed.

"Hey you its been a while." he said. He came because of some sort of meeting.
"So what is this gathering about? What's new?" he had not been up to date with the whole team status. He wondered what had happened while he was out. He was ready to join them though as it seemed he had very little to gain from traveling alone.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 26, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"Nothing much, set for a place that is big enough for everyone to stay, we have to off to find a gift that was given to us. Also to get together and see how all of us works like a team and also see what the Ikki else have to say about anything else. How your search on the tailsmans?" See was just making some conversation, she did not know what else to say to Kai. "I hope we go somewhere else size the place being cold all the time outside. I hope you did not get a cold when you walking through the snow, I can make some hot tea or hot coco, if you like." She did not mind at all to make some hot drinks or food for the group, atleast it would keep her busy then just waiting around till Ikki spoke up to the whole group.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 26, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum​












​
Only the sound of footsteps the four were heard through the vast empty surroundings of the forest. There was absolutely no presence of living beings within the vicinity, let alone animals. It's like the area itself was yet to be discovered by humans. 

Eventually the group of four came to a point they had to stop in their tracks and survey the area. 

"Doesn't it seem strange we haven't been attacked yet? I mean what is up with this place? There's absolutely nothing here?"

The one that wielded the rifle expressed his irritations, in which he had looked at Ignis expecting an brilliant answer to his question. Ignis however closed his eyes and thought for a second. The situation at hand led them astray. He himself was sure whatever existed here would ambush them, let alone notice them. But the fact that they haven't been attacked was oddly surprising.

"They should have noticed us by now. Are they waiting for something to occur? If so, should we move on forward?"

"If we do move forward, we still will get attacked. But we don't know what we're facing. Plus I know they already noticed us, and I think whatever they are, will strike at the perfect moment. The moment when we are at a disadvantage."

While his arms were crossed, Noctis simply gave his personal view on the situation. But the only problem was should they stick around like sitting ducks or keep moving forward?

"Well we're not gonna get anything done by staying here. We should keep going until whoever or whatever is watching us comes out."

With his pinky finger digging the waxy remains inside his ear, Gladiolus felt eager to move regardless of getting attacked. But Ignis had another possibility in his head.

"Maybe they are attempting to lure us somewhere? But we barely have any options for the time being to even think about taking a detour. We don't know much about this area or whatever danger lies. But we do have to find out what's causing the occurrences of the Fal'cie. It's best that we move forward."


Both Noctis and Gladiolus silently nodded their head in agreement, but Prompto however was still iffy about going ahead. 

"Oi! What if we run into more trouble than we already can handle? That would be soooo annoying. There could be a shitload of jackass Fal'cie waiting for us. Who knows?"

"Precisely why we came here, no?"

The man corrected his glasses reversing Prompto's logic against him. Prompto simply let out a sigh in annoyance. While sulking, he ran in front of the group attempting to imitate eagerness. At the same time sarcasm mixed with his voice.

"Fine... Let's just go and get ourselves killed...."

The man with the prodigious scar suddenly head locked Prompto dragging him forward. All Ignis could do was silently chuckle while Noctis nodded in disappointment. 

"Come here you, best we don't let you run off now."

"Hey! Dude let me go, your gonna ruin my hair! Fu- Gladiolus dont be a dick!"

The jolly bunch had made their way forward, with Noctis & Ignis following behind to progress more into the depth of dead forest. Noctis observed the large spire overlooking above him. But it had felt strange looking right at it, it had felt like he was being watched.

The environment slowly changed it's terrain as vapor started to envelope up to the young man's knees. It was then before his friend's were disappearing into the risen mist. It went to the point where he couldn't visualize his surroundings clearly. He started to walk faster and faster until it grew into running but there was no sight of them. It was if they had never been there.

"Ignis! 
.
.
.
Gladiolus! 
.
.
.
Prompto!
.
.
.
Are you guys there?!"

No response had come back from the surrounding mist. Only deep silence and cloudy darkness was present. It was then he felt the ground rumbling and ready to burst. Something was directly underneath him!











​
As per coordination, the young man managed to back flip out of the way as the ground burst open. The thing that suddenly discharged from the ground had flinged suspicious slime from it's mouth. As Noctis seen the incoming substance, he managed to avoid most of the slimy liquid, with only some partially hitting his sleeve. As he observed the tiny amount of the liquid on him, it slowly dissolved through his clothes. 

"_Acid?!_" 

Upon realizing what it was, he ripped his sleeve off managing to avoid his skin cells from coming contact with the dangerous acid. Looking back at the thing that popped out of the ground, he foresaw a gigantic slug type creature. He could sense the certain dark aura emanating somewhere out of it's revolting body. 

"A Fal'cie?! This big? Well then... I guess we are getting somewhere to their origin. But the question is... Will I able to get there?" 

With three hand seals, he dropped both of his palms into the earth and released lightning streams to flow through the ground. These Lightning streams allow him to determine the chakra nature of the area, and allowed him to sense the emanating darkness. The slug type Fal'cie had readied it's mouth before shooting up another pile of acidic slime. 

"_Every Fal'cie has a weakness... It's where the concentration of Light or Darkness emerges from within them. If that flow is stopped somehow, the Fal'cie will cease to exist. The old man was correct about that from his past experience with them over the three years. Now I have to find the place where their darkness is coming from... And fast.._"

Noctis narrowed his eyes, readying himself to avoid the upcoming attack as well as attempting to find that certain point. Once he found that, he had a new lightning release technique in store for the creature just this kind of a special occasion.



Noctis Lucis Caelum

~Liquid Time~











​
"Your rooms are already made, Give me a minute and let me grab your keys." 

"My thanks, sir."

A man looking to be about around his 50's handed over the key to the rented inn room to Ignis. Noctis, Gladiolus and Prompto stood idly by waiting for the Fohawk headed man to return from the counter. 

"Man, all that travelling has made me friggin' tired. I mean seriously, it was walking after walking finding Fal'cie. I mean I thought I could get used to it but I guess I was pretty fucking wrong."


With a history of his numerous complaints, Gladiolus decided to add one more to the list. Ever since he had left to become stronger with Noctis, he developed a complaining side to him. But no one could blame him. Noctis, Ignis, Gladiolus, and Prompto were travelling from one place to another right after their training from Prompto's grandfather was complete several months ago. They were obviously tired. So they happened to come across a small town to stay the night in.

"Oi! Glady, your not the only one thats bitching. We're both pretty much at loss for energy after taking out all those Fal'cie. Lil' bastards think they can outsmart us. Hey Noct, you haven't spoken since we reached the town. Something up?"

The dull look on the 18 year old boy's lifeless face gave out that he was tired than the both of them. But in fact, he really wasn't. In response to Prompto, he did start to think about the memories he left behind ever since he landed a foot on the Fire Country again.

Those memories were safely kept with his home, seeing to it that he will one day return to obtain them again. But for now, he didn't want to remember those he met, rather focus on getting stronger to protect his clan. Only, when he can believe in himself again he can return with no regrets to regain his memories. For some odd reason, he could his consciousness was trying to make him remember someone. Trying to make him remember that certain girl, but in the end he forcefully ignored it.

"I'm fine... Prompto... I just need to loosen my head a bit. Tell Ignis I'll be back before night comes..."

Having turned around, he exited the inn without saying another word. Prompto and Gladiolus questioned his attitude, even yelled out towards him. Even if they did say something, he couldn't hear their voices by now. The plethora of the civilians within the small town crowded the streets.

"_What was I feeling back there? Was I supposed to remember something?


No... I can't... I promised I wouldn't..._"

Staring at the ground, all Noctis could hear was the sound of their footsteps beating loudly and loudly into his head. Trying to avoid thinking about his past, he let the excess noise in filling his void mind.

*Thump. Thump. Thump. Thump. Thump.*

It was then a soft bump to his chest met with another. There his eyes had met the eyes of a _certain_ someone.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 26, 2012)

*Takashi*​
The night was already falling upon him while was running without much effort through out the terrain. A wide and lonely plain was what he needed to cross so he could reach the camp where he left his companions at. How many days were since he left in a single mission to defeat a bunch of bandits? sometimes Kurei was just out of his mind sending him to do such boring jobs. He wasn?t the kind to be killing for pleasure, at least not anymore. His legs started to move slower as he moved his head and looked up at the sky the silver moon was already on the top slightly illuminating his path.

" So peaceful...it?s even annoying. "he muttered at the bautiful sky filled with stars before retaking his pace.

As advanced through the piece of land in a rush, Takashi started to sniff the air. It was obvious that he didn?t remember the way, he wasn?t interested enough in doing so. Catching the scent he was aiming for, he deviated his course to hie left side and then ran straight into the gentle darkness of the night. He wanted to arrive as soon as possible and sleep properly considering that his last nap a couple of days ago was interrupted by a brainless fool. Fugetsu Senju was his name.

" Tsk. That guy needs to stop being so boring. "his words after watching his clothes torn in some places. Even with his Raika it was difficult to dodge the attacks coming from someone who was using the gates in a fight.

His run faded once he spotted in the distance an orange glow. Walking slowly he took just a couple of minutes to arrive. Around a fire three people were sleeping; one of them which hair was as red as the flames illuminating their silhouettes, was drooling apparently because of some kind of dream. He was even smiling.

The crimson eyes of the young man passed from the boy to the peaceful and cute face of an even younger person. This time Takashi was looking at Miina. She was sleeping calmly as if the hardness of the ground weren?t bothering her in the slightest. Her long silver hair tied in a ponytail while she was hugging her beloved toy. She was still a kid after all.

Finally his stare went over the last member of the group. The pupils of fire of the blue-haired shinobi remained looking at the young woman. Her voluptuous body could be clearly seenbecause of the tight and strange sleeping outfit she was wearing. Her long blue hair tied in a ponytail just like Miina; probably Medaka was the one who made the tail of the silver-haired. The Aosuki woman was snoring loudly in a not pretty feminine position. This only caused Takashi to sigh. By the looks of their clothes, they really trained hard while he was away.

" These fools. Sleeping so nonchalantly. What if someone were to attack? " he said but his words could be only heard by the air and himself. Then he passed next to them as if it weren?t really important if the trio was there or not. Using a bit of land he put out the fire and then allowed his body to lie on the ground before closing his eyes.​


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 26, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha LT*
> 
> "Nothing much, set for a place that is big enough for everyone to stay, we have to off to find a gift that was given to us. Also to get together and see how all of us works like a team and also see what the Ikki else have to say about anything else. How your search on the tailsmans?" See was just making some conversation, she did not know what else to say to Kai. "I hope we go somewhere else size the place being cold all the time outside. I hope you did not get a cold when you walking through the snow, I can make some hot tea or hot coco, if you like." She did not mind at all to make some hot drinks or food for the group, atleast it would keep her busy then just waiting around till Ikki spoke up to the whole group.



*Kai*

"Well i discovered the snake and then there is the one you still have." he said. The snake was rather difficult to aquire  and almost got him killed. Then there was the monkey which she had. When he found out he was rather stunned but told her he would get it in a fight when she tried to give it to him. He would not get them through gift but through progress.

"Can't wait for the fight for the monkey." he smirked. "As for a home yea i dislike the snow. Perhaps a more tropical place?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 26, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"That sounds good to me, I am not in the mood right now to fight. Right now I just want to wrap up in a blanket with a guy holding me closed to him. A tropical place sounds good right about now." Snezzes hard a few times, as she went to get a cup of tea for herself, she sat down on a couch before a warm fire. She guessed Kai followed her to this part of the inn or Shinkurou could show up and tried to flirt with her again. She sip her tea slowly as the silver wolf pulled a blanket over her lap and layed on the rug. "You can sit by me, if you want Kai, I don't mind at all." The silver wolf gave Kai the evil eye before he shut his eyes for a short nap. She sip her warm tea as she became sleepy but kept her eyes open as she waited for Kai to say smething else as she gave him a small smile.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 27, 2012)

* Zero Enna
Real Terror*

*TERROR OF THE KINGS ENGAGE*









​
The smooth strumming of an acoustic guitar echoes loudly throughout the forest. His fingers move with such precise nimbleness, this is no ordinary man; he is a god of his craft. The soothing sounds of this foreign music quells the violence in the hearts of our combatants. He steps out into the meadow the rainfall abating for a moment as if the heavens themselves wish to hear the song. The guitar player wears a purple jump suit with a large black cape. He wore a big hat that looked to be from a different land altogether, a bandanna keeping his greasy ponytail in place. The man is rather tall with long legs stretching his height to atleast 6 feet. He has a rather thick mustache connecting to a thicker goatee with a pointy upturned nose. His skins tone a light caramel color he does not appear to be from this country. Even the music he plays feels as though it is from a world far from our own.


"Uno dos tres...Van!!"

He whipped his head wildly rocketing his hat into the side of a tree where it stays embedded. His playing intensified and the pace of the rhythm did as well. No longer was it the build up it to a crescendo, as he sung in a tongue none of them understood. His voice melodic and enchanting as he spaced his hands perfectly along the neck and the body. His left hand plucking the strings and eliciting a rhythmic ballad while he used his right hand to gently slap the body of the guitar. His hips shaking and rump gyrated with all the innate Latin passion of a tantalizing Havana night.

"Welcome to the Hotel Konoha. Such e luvlee place!!" 

He stopped strumming proceeding to lick along the neck of the guitar before hoisting it on his back. 

*Completely not sanitary and wouldn't he get a splinter?-Zero Point*

He spun in place as he palm thrust air in front of him as if he were hitting an invisible drum with them. He adopted a precise and uncanny footwork with loose hip movements that were akin to salsa dancing. He pointed to Zero who was still on the ground.

"Ni?o this is not a battle you can win. Outnumbered fighting a battle against a bestia and this fooking cockroach."

He spun once more lifting his back leg and elongating his pointed finger as he emphatically poked toward Zero.

"Don't be a pendejo, si. Come on ni?o rest now. For you see."

The man jumped his legs making a shearing motion as he landed in a standing position. He brought his arms to the left and clapped twice.

"My name is Jesus Indigo Montoya Ricardo Rivera Del Rio. I spit in the face of people who are not cool comprende?" 

The eccentric man in purple pointed towards Dou and hawked a phlegm bullet his way. The masked Hozuki having offended him by merely being present in his air space.

"I drip machismo, si? I am how you say a...heartthrob. But no I have not come for that. That song was for you la Bestia. A seend off from the Jesus heemself."

Zero tilted his head to the side confused as all hell to who the fuck this guy was. 

*?El Mariachi de Muerta??*

He brought the guitar round to his front before proceeding to strum gently across its strings. The softness of his touch was quite deceptive as a ear bleeding high-pitched frequency screeched out from Jesus? guitar. The Real Terror was upon them all.​


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 27, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha LT*
> 
> "That sounds good to me, I am not in the mood right now to fight. Right now I just want to wrap up in a blanket with a guy holding me closed to him. A tropical place sounds good right about now." Snezzes hard a few times, as she went to get a cup of tea for herself, she sat down on a couch before a warm fire. She guessed Kai followed her to this part of the inn or Shinkurou could show up and tried to flirt with her again. She sip her tea slowly as the silver wolf pulled a blanket over her lap and layed on the rug. "You can sit by me, if you want Kai, I don't mind at all." The silver wolf gave Kai the evil eye before he shut his eyes for a short nap. She sip her warm tea as she became sleepy but kept her eyes open as she waited for Kai to say smething else as she gave him a small smile.



*Kai*

Kai was about to sit with her but the canine of hers gave him this leering look so he decided against it. He wanted no trouble at this moment.

"Ofcoarse i meant not right now." he said. "I am very aware that you are far stronger than i am currently so when i aquire more talismans than we can fight" he looked at the dragon around his neck and felt the belt that contained the snake and....he quickly looked to see the shepp. He had forgotten he had that one as well. He never used it much as it was rather use less in battle. Oh well he had 3 then.

"When would you like to leave for a tropical place. There is a chain of islands called Islas Sagradas...i think if i remember. I went to one and it was quiet the sight unless you had another place in mind?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 27, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"Maybe in a few days, I don't know much about the tropicas at all. So I beleive you can pick the spot and you picked a good one. Is that the island that you grow up on or travel to?" She had a feeling her sliver wolf was asleep and sat next to Kai. "Sorry about my silver wolf he is protective of me.  She pulled out her own tailsman with the monkey on it and felt it on the silver chain, she put it back under her kimono. "Could you show me, what your tailsmans do or I have to wait for our battle?" Moro put her head on his shoulder hoping he did not mind at all, it was a peaceful place to be at, sometimes you never know how long it would last. Her eyes started to flutter and did not relized she fell asleep.


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 27, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha LT*
> 
> "Maybe in a few days, I don't know much about the tropicas at all. So I beleive you can pick the spot and you picked a good one. Is that the island that you grow up on or travel to?" She had a feeling her sliver wolf was asleep and sat next to Kai. "Sorry about my silver wolf he is protective of me.  She pulled out her own tailsman with the monkey on it and felt it on the silver chain, she put it back under her kimono. "Could you show me, what your tailsmans do or I have to wait for our battle?" Moro put her head on his shoulder hoping he did not mind at all, it was a peaceful place to be at, sometimes you never know how long it would last. Her eyes started to flutter and did not relized she fell asleep.



*Kai*

"Well I traveled there only. My village is hidden from most. The islands are far but really nice. As for the talismans..." he stopped when he saw her fall asleep. Now what? He looked at the sheep. He shook his head. He did not like to tamper with it since he still did not know what it really did. It ejected your soul but if something went wrong then what? He sighed slightly. Maybe when she woke up thy could pack. How he detested the cold.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2012)

*Takashi*​
It was a new day. The sun was slowly rising up in the horizon and its bright rays of light started to illuminate the landscape where the group was resting. The warm feeling coming from the sun rays touching his skin and getting delivered in front of his eyelids forced him to open his eyes. The red orbs allowed themselves to be seen before narrowing due to the light entering in them. Immediately Takashi closed his eyes and complained at the abrupt way of waking up. His head hurting a little.

" Gah! Stupid sun. "he said.

Shaking his head to get away the diziness from him, the ninja checked with a quick glimpse the state of his companions they seemed to be fine, at least enough so he shouldn?t have to say anything. Knowing that the trio wouldn?t wake up any time soon, the blue-haired boy stretched his body before making a bothered gesture. Takashi turned his back to the group before looking with cold eyes in front of him.

" What?re ya doing here? If ya want me to make another of those senseless requests of yers get lost. I just came back from the last one which honestly was a total waste of time. "he announced quickly without letting the person before him to speak first.

" Well, aren?t you a bit harsh on me, Takashi? "the voice of the man beghind a mask said. His mere voice was already a nuisance for the ex-Aosuki.

" Stop beating around the bush and talk. What do ya want? "

" Nothing at all. Just coming here to say good job and remind you that you still are far away from my level. And your little friends there are nothing but stopping your progress. You are wasting more time training them than yourself. I didn?t mind them but if they keep being a bother I?ll kill them, Takashi.  "

Takashi?s body got tense at the intentions of Kurei of harming Medaka, Toramizu and Miina. Regaining his composure he tsked his tongue before replying.

" Ya know, ya?re an annoying bastard. First, this bunch of idiots are not my friends, I?m letting them sticking around me because of my amusement. That?s all. And second, ya don?t have to remind me of nothing. I know what I need to do; if they become a real burden I?ll get rid of them by myself. "was his answer before delivering a punch across the face/mask of the black-haired man which disappeared in a bunch of flames.  

" Takashi? Why are you up so early in the morning? Usually you would be asleep till afternoon. "Medaka spoke behind the crimson-eyed man while yawning. Apparently she wasn?t able to hear a thing of what Takashi and Kurei?s clone talked about. Her nose reacted for a second at the disgusting smell that the clone left behind. She didn?t knew too much about Takashi?s relationship with the Fenikkusu but she didn?t like him. That man was scary and disgusting in her opinion.

" Was he here? That man... "she asked a bit nervous.

" Yeah, he just came to deliver some useless info...Anyway wake up the brats, I?m going to catch breakfast and then we will start to train seriously. "he spoke at last before disappearing.

" Yeees~ "​


----------



## Laix (Apr 28, 2012)

*NOTE:* Elle is an NPC.
_Elle Aurum_
_Chasing Lights_





Don't ask why she was here. Don't ask what business she was on. It was something she wasn't proud of, but something she couldn't let go of. It was a light she was chasing, a bright light that would never let go of it's grip on her heart. All she could do was embrace it, and to do this, it meant some stalking.

 When Elle and Noctis bumped into eachother, it wasn't a complete coincidence. Noctis may have been surprised, but Elle wasn't. She had a firm look on her face, her breasts bouncing after the collision and her hair moving gently with the light breeze that blew through the corridor.

"Remember be Noctis?"

There was no need to ask. Just from the look on his face she could tell he remembered, and he probably thought she looked _very_ different. Instead of a long, floral dress she'd usually be wearing, Elle was wearing three-quarter length black combats with a thin, plain-white long sleeve shirt and the trademark heart-shaped locket to finish it off. She looked a bit harder if that made sense rather then someone you could just push over and walk on.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 28, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro open her eyes as she felt her hand on Kai's chest and she moved it away quickly and blushed. She did had a crazy dream, it was her having sex with Ikki, Nue, Cael, Kai,Shinkurou and a mystery guy with silver ears and a silver tail at the same time. She was thinking no more tea for her, "Sorry about that, my dreams got the best of me. I will start packing then we can go to the port to travel by boat." She got up to stretch and went to go pack her stuff maybe she could temp Shinkurou to go with them. As she finish packing she walked up to Shinkurou and tap him on the shoulder. "Would you like to go to a tropical island with me, there be plenty of hot girls in skimpy bikinis?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 28, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo*​
I was just looking into the wall of the room. There was nothing really important to talk about. I just followed them to the part where they were resting already, there was nothing much that could take me out of my thoughts. What was I thinking about? Raku of course. Don?t misunderstand me bastards, I don?t swing that way but Raku Yagami was a person who changed my life in some way, he was my best friend and he got almost killed and kidnapped in front of a useless me. At least I need to know he is fine.

Suddenly a hand wa splaced on my shoulder as I turned to look at the person trying to call my attention. It was Moro. My eye immediately fixed on her body; sorry  Ikki but your girldfriend is a goddess. I listened to the Uchiha inviting me to a tropical island. In my ears I was starting to feel seduced by her words and even more when he mentioned hot babes in bikini my mind just got blown.

" Of course i would love to go with you. "

That?s what I said before taking her hand and kissing it again. Now that I?m a good-looking guy I can?t just act a sthe former vulgar me. Though my little delusions were killed once I saw the other male in the room...What the hell?!

" Huh? When did he arrive? " I questioned alittle confused. I didn?t noticed when the dude approached us, not that I was paying attention to our surroundings though. If he was here the most probable was that he was also from the organization....I think I know huim already but can?t remember him at all. Well, it?s his fault for not being a woman.

" So where are we going? "


----------



## Senbonzakura (Apr 28, 2012)

*Kai*

Kai nodded to Moro as she went to talk to some other guy in the room. He wondered what the dream was. Knowing girls it was rather wierd and he decided to to think on it to much. Godd thing he did not use the sheep.

" Huh? When did he arrive? "  he heard. He looked up and decided to approach them.
" So where are we going? "

"It's a chain of twelve islands known as 'Islas Sagradas' or Sacred Islands. It It is rather remote and few venture there with only 3 of the 12 used for tourism. The others are rather unexplored and the waters are dangerous on those which gaurds them against unwanted visitors." he explained. He remebered he met this odd girl there once. He wondered if she would be there.

"Oh i'm Kai by the way."

_ooc: Syrenia is on those islands_


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 28, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum​



Another pile of acidic saliva flew towards the dark clothed figure. In response to that, Noctis volted backwards, but this time completely avoiding the incoming substance. As the substance collided with the ground, it had dissolved and created a small crater, deep enough to fit all of Noctis inside.

"_As the old man said before, I have to be able to locate the place where most of a Fal'cie Darkness exerts out of. With my Lightning Streams improved, I'll be able to find it, but not easily._"

The Fal'cie Slug grew tiresome of standing idle and attacking from a distance, resulting in it sliding towards Noctis in order to brutally crush him flat. As this was observed from the lack of change in the Chakra Levels from his lightning streams, knowing a physical attack was about to be made. 

The incoming Fal'cie drive it's way through, all to crush Noctis. But however, the 18 year old didn't just stand by just to get killed, he readied his electric lance through his right hand. 

He knew that the place of the darkness that emits out of Fal'cie would reveal itself if only the Fal'cie either attacks with unique abilities using said darkness or attacking it directly disrupting the flow of it's darkness by just a tiny bit. Enough to have it's flow repair itself revealing the main source of its darkness located somewhere within it's body.

As the slug charged before him, Noctis catapulted over the creature, directing his lance onto the creature's blindspot, it's spine. With a louad roar, Noctis plunged his lance downwards.

"*Kanenkon!*"

The lance impacted with the creature's skin expecting it to pierce through. But something odd was afoot. The lance didn't pierce through, at least not through it's skin. In fact, there was no sign of wound or injury from his last strike even though it was a direct attack. 

Instead the Fal'cie's skin was of a gelatin substance, able to withstand the sharp electric made lance and also able to blow back Noctis up into the air like a ball being blown back the opposite direction after an elastic reaches it's maximum potential energy.

"_What the hell is this? It's skin has a gelatin type property?!_"

Immediately afterwards, the Slug like creature looked above and drove itself up into the air, opening it's saliva filled mouth intending to swallow the boy whole.

"_Shit this isn't good!_"

The boy was stuck flying upwards into the air, realizing the life-changing situation.







Noctis Lucis Caelum

~Liquid Time~​


Their eyes had met, and the wind only could be heard silently blowing between them within the crowd of people walking aimlessly about. This one certain girl who he had not expected to bump into, this one certain girl that he managed to get suddenly involved with. This one certain girl who she expected him to recognize. The only particular question that existed only to his mind was certain.

"_Who?_"

Even though this girl felt familiar to his heart, his mind could not process any resemblance to those he met these past three years. Was she someone from his past? Was she one of his friend before he left for training three years ago?  It was simple, he couldn't remember.

But the fact that his heart felt warmth around this person was certain he was somehow involved with her from before. That same warm feeling was something he hasn't felt for a while. 

Even if she was someone from his past, Noctis promised himself he wouldn't choose to remember until he finished his goal. Even with the regrets that came after leaving his memories behind, he prepared for them. His only focus now was to get stronger to stop that man only to protect the innocent from harm, especially his clan.

To make sure this girl wasn't someone he knew, he leaned his face against her to closely inspect her. It went to a point that there was only a wall of air distancing between the two. She had silky long blonde hair, hair that many could tell apart from the norm. 

The next thing that he noticed was her shiny lips of the perfect size for a average girl. But the most distinctive thing that set her apart from all those other traits was her eyes. Her beautiful blue eyes along with her perfectly aligned eye lashes had made his blood run faster, thus making his heart beat at an irregular rate. With this, he felt a bit disturbed that someone that he thought he hasn't met before managed to have his heart racing.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 28, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was thinking that Shinkurou could not wait to see her in a bikini and it would be a perfect time to look for a place for Tengoku's base as well. She guessed they were ready to go to the port, she would let Kai pick the first island to go to first, then getting them lost. She lead them to the port of the snow country, she could not surprised that her silver wolf came along as well.

"My boat may look werid but it is in good shape for the ocean seas to the islands. Kai you can pick the first island that we are going to. Shinkurou can do what he wants on my bot or he can help out with you Kai."

Moro setted the sails and activated her sharingan to see where she was going as she turn the ship at a sharp angle to get out of the port. As the weather went from cold to warm as they traveled down the river to the ocean. Moro took off her kimono as she was wearing a skimpy bikini top and a short skirt. Atleast they still had a breeze going. She wanted to jump into the water as she was thinking Kai could drive the boat as she could turn into a stingray.

"This place is awesome and we did not even arrived yet."


----------



## Hossaim (Apr 28, 2012)

Hossaim Uchiha

Hossaim was dazed. He couldn't quite place where he was. All he knew was his arm was burnt, badly. This place seemed familiar. Where was he? He didn't see anyone, but he suspected people were there. This was the Uchiha base. It looked like it at least. Did this place have a medical center? Hossaim couldn't remember. It would seem logical, but he wasn't sure. He hoped there was. This burn was bad. What had he been doing? Some sort of training, but different. Experimenting. On what, he thought. More importantly, what went wrong that made him almost burn his arm off. There was some sort of Jutsu. Had he been creating one? Maybe, but that didn't explain the state he was in. He thought he was near the center now. He hoped there was someone to help him. That was his final thought before his face planted into the ground.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 29, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> *Moro Uchiha and Romulus LT*
> 
> Romulus sish as he finally made it back to the inn as he still noticed that he was still being followed by thoses two runts. He enter the back of the inn and made his way back to Moro's room. He growled as his gold eyes gleamed and looked back.
> 
> ...




*Tenshi Hyuuga*


Fugetsu and Tenshi who were not even trying to hide the fact that they were following Romulus were detected. Tenshi and Fugetsu walked into the house. Tenshi waved at Moro and had a smile while Fugetsu crossed his arms ignoring her looking the other way. Fugetsu wound from the wolfs sword started to bleed. This had caught Tenshi attention. Tenshi petted the silver wolf because it was her favorite one. Tenshi had no idea who the other guys were.  

"Yeah Romulus fuck off I aint paying or rebuilding shit."

She lead Fugetsu to a couch. Surprisingly despite Fugetsu wound Fugetsu was relaxed and put his feet on the table and was on the couch in a comfort position. Tenshi hand began glowing as she began using the healing palm technique on Fugetsu wound stopping the bleeding once again. She began working on the wound while everyone else did their own thing. She sighed.

One thing was she now had some kind of small hate for Romulus. And the only people she knew in the room were Moro,Fugetsu,and Romulus. The rest were strangers. The second thing is Fugetsu who was Tenshi best friend hated her second best friend Moro. She wished everyone could get along. Time went by as new people came. So they were planning on going to an island. Only for business purposes though. Not fun. So they were going to build a base in a island?

"Fuck yeah the beach!"

"For business purposes. For the tengoku hide out."

It was not long until everyone was in the boat. And everyone began driving out. Tenshi observed. She had never been on a boat except once which was when Moro took her here. Also how did Moro drive it if she is blind. She noticed the Sharingan was activated but sharingan could only see chakara. Tenshi guessed she would never know.

"Anyway we all need code names. Something to call each other so any enemies wont know are names. I will be.....serene!"

"So heaven/sky based. Well then if thats the case I will be....Hurricane!"

Tenshi seen Moro in a bikini. This shocked Tenshi. First of all they were going for business purposes. Not to relax. She sighed as she turned to see Fugetsu with no shirt and swimming trunks. So what. Was she the only one planning to do actually business? Also it came to her. Why a island? It seemed like a strange place for a anti war group hide out.

"How will we make a base on a island. Fugetsu has techniques that could make a perfect hideout....but it wont work well on sand. Also these islands are to far away from the major clans. Where most war occurs. Also whats the point of it if we all need a boat to get there. Meaning that an island is not the best choice for a hideout."

"All I heard was blah blah blah blah! Lets hit the beach! I also heard that there was a other island around here. I believe it was called ember island. That place is kick ass!"

Tenshi just sighed as she relaxed on the boat. She then stared at Moro.

"I hope you did not forgot about are sparring session....Moro. If we are going to waste are time on a island I want us to spar....I want to prove that I am not that same girl!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 29, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Romulus had lightly jumped down to the deck, as he know Moro very well. Moro was pissed, she jumped into the water as Romulus took over the wheel. She was not putting up on this crap as other people jump to conclusions why they were going there anyway. Moro swam a few feet under and turn into a stingray. Stop jumping to conclusions to do what we are doing half the time and just feel what you have to do. Moro felt like that chain was choling her once again that her freedom was gone one again. Props she be the first one on the island that they were going to.

"If you are not going to paid that, your clan will. Stop nagging Moro and don't go after her intill she had cool off some. You may have change, but some things will never change. I can tell you never been on a island before, you don't know anything." A island can existed more than just sand and just a beach can be deceiving.

"Kai and Shinkurou meet the most two annoying people in the world to Moro, Tenshi and Fugetsu. I rather have a blind person who knows how to swim then two bakas overboard and drown." Romulus became quiet as he came into the first port of the first island that they came to. Meanwhile Moro was lazy lying in the shallow water as a stingray soaking up the sunrays.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 29, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*
_My dream_

"The Senju clan aint paying shit. You first of all destroyed my house. Ran away from Senju guards. And also took two Senju outfits. They pay you shit."


Tenshi witnessed Fugetsu clench his fist. But Fugetsu had no right to be mad. Neither did Tenshi. It was true Tenshi seen Moro as a good friend. Its also true Tenshi respected Moro. But something she did not guess was how Moro really felt about her. Tenshi looked up. So what? So what if Moro thought she was annoying. So what if her and Moro friendship was just a lie. If thats how Moro truly felt then so be it. Tenshi took a couple steps forward.


"Romulus..if that is true. If I am really annoying to Moro. Then why did Moro save me. Its obvious she never wanted to be friends with me. What may be annoying to Moro is the truth! I want peace in the ninja world. The world needs Tengoku. I am not sure why Moro joined it if all she was going to do is to have fun. Tengoku needs a base. And being far away and surrounded by water will not help the world. We need to stay close to the major clans. So I am just suggesting we not make a base in the island. And just plan out are moves. Some times I wonder....why did she ask me to join this group if she not even committing to it. Moro may be able to swim on her own. But tell me. Can she swim carrying the group. This group must rely on each other!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 29, 2012)

*Romulus LT*

"You still do not understand Moro at all, nobody does. To me and Moro this is just another pitstop to keep wondering about the earth. She is not messing around at all or having fun at all. Moro does care ,more than anything. You only hit a scratch on her you have to go deeper than that. Moro is one committed person that her motives may seen wrong, but she does not see through rose colored glasses, she does not think everything is going to be alright in the end at all. If you were relly her friend you would go after her, nobody on this boat did that."

Romulus jump off the boat and landed in the ocean water, taking powerful strides to get to shore. He duck his head under water and saw the tail of a stingray. Romulus picked it up and forced the stingray out of the water. The stingray turned back into Moro, Romulus justhugged her.

"Don't tell me you are quiting as everyone has there bad days even you and me."

"About we get a drink first, then tell everyone I am sorry. About my crappy life as a lowdown dog." 

"You are one of the pretter dogs in my life, about they be screaming at us for leaving them on this island."

"Look at there Romulus, I know every wants peace in their own way. After screaming, long conversations on peace and just killing. At the end of the day what do you have on your shoulders, another war. There is no love, no friendship and their is no peace. Just blackness and blood."

"It is a deeper meaning that everyone has a different dream that their goal is the same. It is fine if you don't want to tell anyone, that will just leave you a bigger mystery for you." Romulus sighed as he throw a kunia up to a palm tree as coconuts felt to the sandy beach.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 29, 2012)

*Tenshi Hyuuga*



> If you were relly her friend you would go after her, nobody on this boat did that."



"Go after her? You just said to not go after her less then 5 minutes ago!"

*Flashback*



> "If you are not going to paid that, your clan will. Stop nagging Moro *and don't go after her intill she had cool off some*. You may have change, but some things will never change. I can tell you never been on a island before, you don't know anything." A island can existed more than just sand and just a beach can be deceiving.



*End Flashback*

"Look we all need to relax. Maybe the beach will be a good thing."

"In that case!"

Fugetsu jumped off the boat. His arms grabbed the back on the boat but his legs were in the water. He began pounding the water with his feet and large amounts of strength. Water was pushed back as the boat began going forward in high speeds. Before they knew it they were closing in on shore.


----------



## Chronos (Apr 29, 2012)

_Raven Matsumoto_











Eyes that gleamed with intensity, their amber glare that radiated through the darkness, white teeth that were sharpened like those of a monster, eyes that formed like a beast, while a aura of madness could be sensed radiating through a being that was not meant for this world. His eyes were ferocious, his hand held a red metallic staff, one that was gripped with unbelievable strength, breath heaved through the mouth of this young man as his mind, replayed an even that he would rather not have seen. A young man with hair of blue, a area that hailed only snow, how his abilities were simply something that could be treated like trash to that young man, he was obviously no match for him... this caused the young man to form a rampage, something that was not seen from him in such a devastating long time, many shinobi laid dead under his feet, his hands dripped with a thick dark liquid, that also adorned the area, such a fearsome spectacle had occurred, only a man that witnessed the sky as his eyes slowly returned to a light blue shade. His heavy breath calmed and his eyes witnessed the mayhem that his uncontrollable rage had caused the ninja of this small area.

"Must I dirty my hands with the likes of these? I must find a much more worthier opponent."

He exclaimed as he witnessed the bodies of 4, no 8 people on the ground, such weakness could not be allowed to shroud this world, not such weak resolve, nothing that could tarnish humanity's future for prosperity and power,  a world that a man, a beast like this small raven could live in, much like a caged bird this young man felt trapped amongst these human creatures that surrounded him, he had no past, he had no family, he only had suffering in his wake, only suffering, only pain. What a troublesome life, must he continue to strife for power? How long will it take to be enough to defeat all? Must he conquer the world? In fact... must he kill the same man that brought him to this world? Mao could be killed, he knew his weaknesses, but even so... his weakness are his most powerful advantage as well.

"Actually..."

He thought, there was a means. Something where he could get power beyond his wildest dreams, but how? How would he obtain such fancy powers, how would he gain the power to defeat a man of science. 

"By using nature?" 

It was too simple, his eyes swayed, he could sense something moving in the background, his eyes darted, yet he could not see anything, his tongue flicked and his eyes returned forwards, yet a man with a hood stood before him. The Raven rose his brow and soon a slip was presented before him, he seem to have expected the man, of course, he was sent for a mission, yet his partner was said to have died on his way over here. However this would not stop him, the man gave a scroll to the boy and quickly departed.



> _*Mission:*_
> War Tactic
> *Rank:*
> B
> ...



"...Fine. It's obvious only I can manage this mission, I must plan something quick."

The scroll within it held a insignia. Something to resemble their targets emblem, he realized that it matched to the men he had just disposed of.

"Now this is interesting... I might use this to my advantage." 
​


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 30, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha and Romulus LT*

The big silver wolf jumped on Tenshi than sat down quickly as he gave her his best puppy dog eyes to get her attention and whine. He was trying to tell her something and it was that Moro is trying to find peace within herself. He just told Tenshi the main reason for Moro joining Tengoku, too bad she could not understand him at all. Romulus took off his kimono as he became topless as his muscles shown and the ring in the middle of his chest hanging from a chain. He handed Moro a coconut with vodka in it. Moro drank it as she was used to such drinks, Romulus saw his boat comingto shore and he sighed as his silver wolf jump on to the soft sand of the beach.

The silver wolf ran up to him and Moro on the beach as he nuzzle Moro's neck. Moro waited for Tenshi and everyone else to get off the boat, she had to say sorry to the whole group of Tengoku. Moro got up and address the whole group of Tengoku as her silver wolf stood by her, she walked up to the group.

"Sorry I am a outcast to the group, like a dark cloud hanging over it. If you guys want me to leave I will."

To Romulus that sounded like a good name for Moro, he notced the other wolves went to find shade to hide from the heat like they did in the desert. Whatever Moro's decisions were he would go with her as he felt he was in the same boat and also was quiet fond of her. He watch her put on her sunglasses as the sun botter them as she waited for a answer his amd the silver wolf ears would twitch to hear the answer that she was going to get.


----------



## Laix (Apr 30, 2012)

_Elle Aurum_

It was weird. This feeling that washed over her like a cold wave of the sea during the harsh times of winter. It chilled her to the bone, her eyes became dull and her heart sank in it's own pain. 

He didn't remember... He had no idea who she was.

He looked at her like a dog looks at a new person in their life.

Like how a baby gazes at the person with the pretty earings.

She was a stranger to him right now, nothing more... and perhaps nothing less.

"Noctis? W-What are you doing? It's me! Elle! Elle Aurum! Remember? The mission, the meteor... Come on...! This isn't like you at all. Are you playing with me? Now isn't the time for games! But you're not one to ever play games, are you? Serious person you are... Quiet at times, but you speak a lot with your actions."

With a lump in her throat and a clear liquid swelling in her eyes, she gripped on to Noctis' hands and held them close to her chest, a desperate look on her face.

"Come on! I've been through so much and waited so long just to see my closest and only friend again! And you don't even recognise me? That's just... That's not funny at all! Please... Please~!!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 30, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo*​
I couldn?t really do anything. Apparently that Fugetsu guy and that beautiful Hyuuga girl weren?t in good terms at all with Moro. I think they knew each other even before I met Ikki and her? Well, whatever the reason is I don?t really care, it?s not good for a group to be having constant internal quarrels...at least not all the time. I tried to ignore their conversation a little by starting to do some basic training; the fact that no one was looking at me kind of relaxed me. 

By what I was able to appreciate, that Fugetsu guy reminded me of myself some years ago and Tenshi...Oh Tenshi, that wonderful body, those sparkling and beautiful eyes, that hypnotizing silver hair. Another goddess came across my way.

Right now we are where Moro is. And I? I?m half naked wearing some blue swimming trunks. My mask is still covering my face since as soon as Fugets and Tenshi boarded the ship I put it on; after all I don?t really know them. My black long Katana is tied to my back this time. It looks ridiculous? well what is ridiculous for you, is cool for me.

The Uchiha gal just spoke something dumb about leaving. Who would like you to leave? Don?t get all the things to heart my sweet lady.

" *sigh* Who would want you to leave? "iI questioned calling the attention of the group, I wasn?t used to this but I think I could gain some points by acting cool and dunno, maybe I may get some kind of "reward". " You are the second in command of this group. Ikki trusts you and me too. You know why I am here, right? It?s a selfish motive but I think It?s worth risking my life for it. " I said all of this while remembering the few goals I started to aim for a few years ago.

" I have to find Raku. I also have to find a girlfriend, I want to get a child and I want to get a peaceful and easy going life with my family. Right now I?m fighting because of that. " I spoke. Anyone surprised because of my reasons to fight? well, I?m not.

Sneakily I wrapped my arm around her shoulders as a sign of friendship." Then don?t go- "my speech stopped for a second once my eyes found her breasts...I cursed myself for an instant as my good side made me forget that my beautiful woman here, was in a fantastic bikini."... saying those kind of stuff. " I completed my sentence though I was constantly checking her boobs...I can?t do it! I?m a good looking gentleman now, I can not go attacking girls just out of nowhere anymore j-just like a beast!

*Boin, boin*

A pretty soft feeling running through my hand.

*Boin, boin*

It was there again. I fixed my eyes on my hand, happiness and fear filled me up once I realized what I was doing. I was groping Moro?s breasts blatantly. I killed the mood, probably I was going to get myself killed...But who cares?! Right now I?m in heaven!!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 30, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum

~Liquid Time~










​

Two souls that were kept separated far apart, now being three years, once meet again. But however, the one soul had not recognized the other at all. That one soul locked his memories away in order to follow out his vow. Even with the regrets that may comes his way, he would still keep going until he is sure that he is ready to remember again.

However the meeting between these two close friends only made it hard for Noctis to reach his goal. His heart strongly resonated with the words that came out of her mouth, but his mind could not process the meaning behind her words. If he stayed any longer with her, he might actually remember again without the need to gain it back from his father's hands, the same memories he chose to forget and leave within his old man's grasp until the day he returns.  

This girl was at the point she would break down crying, with her eyes swelling up in tears. She was very convinced that she knew him from before, as she desperately tried to make him remember. She immediately grabbed his gloved hands and placed them upon her chest. Seeing this anonymous girl in this state made his heart react even more. Depression. Just by the sight of her tears forming was making him feel the same way for some odd reason.

"_Why am I feeling sadness? Does my heart know something that I don't? Is this girl someone I knew from my past??_" 

Deep within his mind, a cloudy image was slowly forming of a figure from within his past. He couldn't let this happen. He needed to stop her from making him remember. Narrowing his eyes, he loosened the grip on his hands from hers and pulled them back. However doing this harsh act rendered his heart into a more vulnerable state.

Without any other options, he needed to trust his heart so that he wouldn't end up breaking his vow and at the same time not suffer from the regretful decision he might make. Clenching his teeth, he slowly wrapped his arms around her embracing her. He didn't know why he did this. Was it a random act? Was it out of pity? Or maybe was it what his heart told him to do. His mouth reached the side of her ear, and he quietly whispered to her,

"I'm sorry but I can't remember... But for some reason I felt like hugging you... 

A few years ago, I chose to forget my past and lock my memories away, only to prepare for whats to come in the future.

I knew that I would hurt people doing this, but I also knew it was the only choice I had in order to get stronger and stop _that_ man from causing any more harm to the ones I care about.

However somewhere deep within my heart, I feel as though I know you from somewhere, so I won't have any regrets telling you this."

He wasn't sure if it was right to tell her his secret that he kept away from the others. But his heart was slowly calming down as if it were reaching peace by doing so.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 30, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was grateful that a good frien was groping her right now and did not want her to go, she was grateful that she was not kicked out of the group. She could not help but blush as she was enjoying this. he did not killed the mood at all. She lead Shinkurou through the tropical forests, it was odd that Ikki was not around latly for her or Tengoku. She let him grope her some more as she kissed him.

"I hope your lips are sill to not tell Ikki what happen in the tropical forest."

Moro took off her bikini as he waited for him to touch her, she kissed his ankles to up too his leg. She was only teasing him to temp him and see if he took the bait. She got up to lift his mask up to kiss him on the lips instead of the mask this time as she wrapped her arms around his neck. Her hands hungerly explored his body as she sucked on his tongue. She was hoping she id not come on to strongly for him to take or seem like a girl who was only intreasting in having sex. She was only doing this to find the peacr inside of herself, as she felt the muscle in his butt, she purred a bit in a sexy way as she was very pleased


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 30, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo*​
I got a little confused by what happened next. I was expecting my ribs, my skull or in the worst case, my crotch to be destroyed by now. At least that was what usually happens to me, well only the first two. However instead of that, Moro took me and lead me to the forest. Maybe she wanted to talk about something more private? Yeah, that should be it. Somehow she didn?t even bother of getting away from my grope, I was relieved.

As we went deeper in the woods I was still without knowing what was going on. As I said once, even if I love?em I just can?t understand what my precious females are thinking about." So what are we- " something warm closed my lips as I just got shocked by what was happening to me. She was kissing me! Damn, right! I knew I could get something out of this. Then she took off her bikini...wait, wait, wait,wait,wait!!! is this what I think this is?!

She started to kiss me in many places, obviously I was getting hot in many ways. Damn, this day is so damn frigging lucky I?m starting to believe that God really exists. Then she took my mask off. Lately it seems I have been showing my face too often. We kissed again, the moment was getting more intense with each second and I was loving it. So it was time. Get the fuck out gentleman!! And welcome back, beast!!

When I less expected it, my best friend was already awakening. The energy was flowing within me.He was awakening with rage. You know, just as how much rage you feel when someone wakes you up by hitting you, your body gets all tense while you?re pissed. Well this time was exactly the same. _"He"_ was tense. I pushed my hips a little as Moro felt my best pal ever in her butt. It was coming, I was gonna have my first time!!!

I started to explore her body a little before kissing her neck a few times. But then a weird feeling struck me. Damn, why do i have conscience? An image of Ikki came to my mind. Great!! now I won?t only be a loser but also be seen as a gay man!? God, why did you let me have friends!? This was my chance!! Ikki get out of my fucking head!! I can?t let this chance slip away!!

"mmm...t-this...I "I babbled stupidly. Tsk, I will hate myself forever after this. 

"I-I think w-we should leave it here....mmm...If you wanna talk about something l-let?s better talk. " fantastic!!! I said it, now I?m a frigging loser. If only the bastard leader of this group haven?t appeared in my head I...ugh, whatever!! Let?s just face her while she looks at me as if I were a weirdo.

I separated Moro from my body before taking her bikini and giving it to her. Then I put my mask on, due to the design of it, my blush was still visible and well I had a shortness of breath. My friend still ready but it was slowly "getting sleepy".

You owe me one now Itsuki Minami.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 30, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro put her bikini back on,she guessed they could not go all the way of fear of Ikki finding out or it brought fear into Shinkurou. To her he was not weird or a loser he just wanted it to take it slower and that was okay with her.Her face was flushed as brushed her hair back, to her it was okay if they talked some to get to know each other.

"I wanted to thamkyou for cheering me up and wanted to get to know you better. Than just having sex with you. I hope we can still be friends even with this event just happen. You are a true friend to keep everyone together even though i don't know you very well. We should get back to the group as they don't want them to worry too much or think we are up to anything else."

She did want to talk about to know something else about him and tried to help him find where a guy name Raku was at, she would try to help everyone with their problems or their personal goals even though they still had to talk with the whole group as Tenshi was right to lean on each other to make Tengoku work out just fine. So what if she loved more than one guy, this whole thing would blow out of the water when Ikki finds out or would he ever or to her that would only lead to blackmail from someone else that was closer than she thought this person was, she was in her thoughts as she waited for a response.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 30, 2012)

*Takashi*​
Bad mood. Yeah, he was in bad mood. A couple of days ago that masked idiot went back to the camp where him, medaka, Tora and Miina were. He appeared as if he was entering his home or something. That really pissed him off. Kurei went there so he would have another mission, a mission that actually had nothing to do becoming stronger nor had to do with any of the usually wicked plans of the Fenikkusu. The mission was...

" Wander around this town because something fun may happen?. That fucker only makes me waste my time. Does he know the troubles that I had trying to avoid those Hozuki that are still around? I don?t need to get in meaningless fights! "

He said kinda irritated for what apparently was nothing but a bad joke from his target. The town was filled with fishermen that actually were working pretty hard. Probably he wouldn?t get in any kind of troubles this time. With those thoughts in mind he started to calm down, probably it would have been a wise decision to get Medaka to go with him but he didn?t want to get any of the other three involved in matters that had something to do with Kurei. That man was his business and his alone.

" I?m gonna find a place to take a nap. Hopefully that "fun" thing will happend soon. I don?t like being in one place for too long. "he muttered placing his arms behind his head as he walked with his eyes closed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 30, 2012)

*Shinkurou Kengo*​
I relaxed a little after hearing her words. She didn?t even look at me as if I were some annoying bug after ruining the atmosphere. She?s a good gal. Hearing as she was telling that she wanted to know me better and thank me, I blushed slight again though it faded away as soon as it arrived.

_" If this is the way you thank me I will do you any favor whenever you want. "_ Yes I thought that kind of thing in that instant, however I?m still disappointed. It was the time to man up and accomplish one of my dreams but I just screwed it. Then she told me something about still being friends. Did she really have to "hope"? of course I wouldn?t cut off ties with a friend because of this kinda stuff.

" Of course we can still be friends. Anyway it?s not like I didn?t want to do it with you...I mean I would have loved to do it... but...Damn, I don?t want my conscience to trouble me during important times " I replied through my mask with the truth. It?s not like I was proud of myself but apparently today I discovered that a friendship is more important than my longed sex.

Before going back to where the group was, an idea came to my mind. It was just as far as I was planning to go with her just today. I took her waist and pulled her body towards me before kissing her, the kiss was a bit long but that was enough for me to "forget" about this incident and keep it secret from Ikki.

" Well...that?s it. I think we should go back, and lets keep this secret from Ikki. "I said before getting away from Moro and walking in direction we came from.


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 30, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro followed Shinkurou back where they came from, she felt the fur of the silver wolf brushe up against her skin. She fixed her sunglasses on her nose and walked back to sit next to Romulus. Romulus looked up from his work, he smelled her and wrinkled his nose. Moro did not say anything as she looked out to the ocean. Moro know that Romulus smelled Shinkurou on her but looked down and continue what he was doining. In Moro's mind thanks my friend for not saying anything or saying anything about her hanging out with another guy.

"Becareful on your actions, it may come back and haunt you."

"I know what can happen, I don't think it will come back to haunt me at all, my friend." She gets up and pulls out a net from her rucksack and went into the shore she was planning to catch lobsters for tonights dinner, it was better than eating fish again. Moro throw her net as her silver wolf was swimming next to her as she waited to feel a tug in the net as the lobsters had to bake in the hot sun and it was best to do it early in the day, then later to catch these lobsters for the whole group of Tengoku.


----------



## Bringer (Apr 30, 2012)

*Alucard*

Alucard smiled. Some time has passed. He had killed his apprentice Namine for falling in love with Zuko. And had killed Zuko as well. As soon as he made copies of them. He smiled. He took there talisman as well. The pig and the rat. Everything was going great. He rose up to the main Hyuuga bed room. Where his familiars were sleeping. Soon they vanished. And he replaced them with the real Hageshii and Kirei Hyuuga. He had erased there memory of his encounter over time. So none of this never happened. 



*Tenshi Hyuuga*

Tenshi giggled as  the silver wolf jumped on her. She could not understand it. But she had an idea of what it was talking about. Moro and her. She sighed as she petted the wolf. 

"Moro..is...strange,straight forward,violent....she is also confident,smart,and strong....and she is my best friend."

Suddenly a large splash of water hit Tenshi. She giggled as she was wet. She wiped her face with her wrist. It was Fugetsu doing a cannon ball.

"You know...second best friend."


----------



## Alisdragon (Apr 30, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro felt the splash from the cannon ball atleast she did not lose her net in the water and as she guessed the lobsters were not scared by any ripples in the tide. The silver was thinking if a lobster pinched Fugetsu's butt, the silver wolf could not let the catch of the day go or Moro would be mad. The silver wolf had a idea for the fun of it than just being bored in the water. He grabbed the tailsman from Moro's neck and dive under. The fin of a shark popped up and was heading towards Fugetsu. Moro was going to go along with this prank.

Fugetsu, do you know there is a shark going straight at you? If you don't beleive me pull it up his fin to see what it is." Moro pulled up her net as she put her fingers in the net and got pinched by a lobster or two, she was also thinking she caught some crabs too but was not sure of it. She went back to shore for Romulus to look into the net, "you still have to catch more for your group and I start looking for clams as well." He got up and wen into the ocean as well as he dives underwater.


----------



## Bringer (May 1, 2012)

*Fugetsu Senju*

Fugetsu smiled hearing Moro say shark! That was his 7th favorite thing to eat! Fugetsu licked his lips as he started swimming towards the shark. His wolf teeth showing. He grabbed the shark fin. And lifted out the water. He quickly gripped its jaw keeping its mouth closed. He happily came out of water.

"Fuck Lobsters. I am eating a shark! Yo moro! Light this shark on fire for me!"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 1, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

The shark turn back in to the silver wolf and he was glad it was sheading season for a new coat. He dive under and made it to shore, he wished he had a market in his teeth at the time to give Fugetsu a crude drawing on his face as he went for Moro's rucksack just in case he decided to come after him. The silver wolf tail was wagging as he wanted to play with mischif in his eyes. The wolf walked over to Moro to give back the monkey tailsman.

"The silver wolf likes to play games with people when they get bored. Don't complain on what I am about to cook you either or the wolves may snatch it under your nose."

Romulus resurfaced with a bunch of clams in a net and growled at the silver wolf to start digging in the sand for these clams can be cook. Moro went back into the ocean and dived under again, she found a shark but did not know what type and brung it with her back to shore. Romulus noticed the shark as a sandbar shark. Moro was going to cook it soon as Moro set up a fire with the indigrents she was going to use, Romulus was going to sit back and relaxed as to watch Moro do her cooking.


----------



## Laix (May 1, 2012)

_Elle Aurum_

When he embraced her, it was warm. It was a fuzzy feeling she'd had before, one that would give her a burst of euphoria and put her into a sunny mood for days. But this was different. Those were hugs from Noctis.

And this wasn't Noctis. 

She pushed him away, turning her head away to hide the tears he didn't deserve to see. 

" Noctis Lucis Ranen was once a careful man, but it seems the one stood before me is a careless one," She croaked, not even daring to glance at him. 

" Before you chose to forget your past to protect those you love, didn't you think about those you'd harm by doing so? People like me. People like me who were you friends, your closest friends and people who thought so dearly of you. Okay, fair enough - I dissapeared out of nowhere and probably had you worried sick, but I never forgot! I never forgot anything that happened! I never forgot any of the memories we shared, and I never will! What you did was selfish, a-and... and...!"

Her breathing was fast and her eyes were swollen with painful tears as she slumped against the wall, clawing at her hair in fustration and anger. It was unlike Elle to be like this, completely out-of-character. However, it was invoked by something she could of never suspected in a million years. It wasn't canon, it was a dream. It was all just a dream... That would've been good, right? Or even if it was a joke. They could've laughed it off and forgot, but the harsh reality was slapping her in the face and wouldn't let off. 

" Forget it. This was a mistake. I-I'm sorry to have wasted your time..."


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 2, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caelum

~Liquid Time~​










​
The feeling of discontent arose from within her being in his arms. Forcing herself out, she seemed like she couldn't stand being beside him anymore. Her voice led to her response about him locking away his memories. Carelessness? Selfish? These words were directed at the boy who's life is at risk. The boy who is willing to protect the one's he loves, even if he had to lose his memories or maybe even a body part.

There was no denying that this girl was not present during that night 3 years ago. The night of that man appearing in order to take his life. But in the end, that intent was to be saved until 3 years time pass. Meaning anytime this year, that man could show up abruptly to eliminate him. Losing his memories meant that his only focus would be on developing his power, preparing for the worst to come.

He did think wisely before making his decision. He knew about the pain and suffering that the ones that care for him would go through. But was it worth it to see what they would feel like if he died by that man's hands instead by failing to get stronger? How horrible of a sight would be it if he failed to stop that man from slaughtering the one's he loved like his mother?

Staring at the ground after the awkward rejection, Noctis stayed expressionless from after what Elle had said about him. She hid her unwanted tears from embarrassment while trying to end their meeting at that. She was about to leave whilst turning around away from him about to walk away.

His heart started to cringe tightly inside, reacting to her leave. But why? If his heart didn't feel this way, he would have left from the beginning without any hesitation. But his heart wouldn't allow her to leave like this, not when she's stricken with grief. The next thing he knew was that he grabbed onto Elle's left arm stopping her from leaving.

The same cloudy image from within his mind before was starting to unravel. Her tears had summoned erased images that once ceased to exist from his mind three years ago. It's as if his heart had it's own mind, forcing these images to play within his mind. Trusting his heart was the only thing he could possibly do right now. Within the very moment, he could now distinctly remember. The same girl who went on the first mission with him. The same girl who started to make him feel again. The same girl who reminded him of his mother. Elle Aurum. With a lighter and suffer-filled voice,

"Elle.... It's not that I was selfish... It's that I didn't want to see you sad if I was to die...."

Those same eyes from three years back, had looked directly at the same innocent Elle Aurum he always could picture in his head.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 2, 2012)

*Takashi*

He just wandered around the town for some minutes, there was not really a good place to sleep. Everything was peaceful so he couldn?t really say that it was annoying this time but still he was feeling irritated by not being able to sleep and eat as much as he is used to. His stomach started to growl while he was trying to fight his hunger however his appetite was just too big to be even suppressed by him. in the end he just decided to say " Fuck it! " and went over the exit of the town, he wasn?t going to play along Kurei rules.

Halfway after he left the place he was starting to feel remorse. If indeed something interesting was going to happen in such a place then he couldn?t help to be curious. He went back. When he was returning something hit him though he barely moved. When he looked down he was able to see a person. Strangely it was a kid, immediately the child started to beg him to not hurt anyone in exchange of him obeying.

_" What the...this brat... "_Takashi thought for an instant not really catching what was going on with the boy. Though by his words and how he was crying the red-eyed young man kind of got that he was being chased. The state of teh kid was making him to feel uncomfortable, also his presence had something weird that Takashi couldn?t really explain. 

Before he could say anything, three different scents came to him what forced him to look in front. Three people were staring at the boy.

" Hey you, could you give us that kid? We were looking for him. " 

The first to speak was the woman of the group. She had short red hair and a wide forehead. The other two, were easily reconized by the blue-haired guy as an Inuzuka and Akimichi.

_" So a gal, a dog and a fatass...Tch. That fucker knew about this? "_he wondered thinking that probably this was the reason the Fenikkusu had to send him there.

" Hey, are you listening!? Hurry up! "

" Maybe he wants to die? "

" We will kill him anyway. "

Takashi took the child abruptly from one of his sleeves and torn it apart before hiding it in his clothes only to look at the boy again.

"What are ya doing, kid? Get the fuck out of here and better hide somewhere easy to find."

Then he smirked before glaring at them with a challenging look.

" From now on this kid is mine. If ya wanna get him, ya have to kill me first. "

Takashi replied getting ready for the incoming battle.​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 3, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*




			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "I only know about the small towns and the only organizations I know is Tengoku a anti war group. I don't really know what other secret organizations are up there, we just have to watch each others bbacks then."



"Tengoku...." Nue mumbled, rolling the word around in his mouth like he was tasting it. He subconsciously pull his mask down back over his face as he continued to mumble, making a strange transition of sound between vaguely human to hollow and machine like. Nue had become so accustomed to having his face covered that he grew restless without his mask.

"An anti war group sounds like something good in times like these, I just wonder though... to what lengths a group like that would go to stop war..." NUe silently drew parallels with the Graycoats. 

_We too were created for the purpose of averting war..._

That ideal danced on the fringes of Nue's mind like a joke, or something said in jest. He had sensed as much the very moment that the fateful meeting of three years ago had ended. Makaan's words back then had left a stain that not even the most pure and overwhelming rain could wash away.

_Anti war... can such a thing even exist....?_

A soft crackle of the fading cooking fire brought Nue from his thoughts and straight back into conversation with Moro: "The north sounds like a mysterious place. You are right to, we should be careful even as innocuous as it may seem. 'If a traveler in a strange land trips over a rock, there is no telling what might come scurrying out from beneath it..." Nue related one of Makaan's sayings in a low rasp. His tone was comically mature to mimic Kurokasa's sage. 




			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Your emotions will come back at some point, I have a feeling you have some emotions for me. But they are gone because you been alone and been through hell. It is your life, it is your path to choose and change to your desire."


Nue apathetically watched Moro's gesture, having no reaction to it at all this time. Her last statement drew Nue's attention to the lazy river which carried his thoughts away again.

"Unfortunately that is not always true. You should know that well enough yourself, Moro-san. You did not choose that evil power that lurked inside you, or that clan which hated you for it. Yet, here you are, walking with that power and that name. Despite your will, they still influence your choices...... No.... we are not free to choose... not all of us..." Nue's voice was completely devoid of feeling on this matter. It was something that had consumed his hours of meditation at sea. There was nothing left to feel, or love. Only the rain... and the locusts.




> "I heard you want to head north to the snow country we will give you a lift. You and Moro can have some more time together on the pirate boat."



That is very kind of you doctor, Nue said more lightheartedly. Unlike his other crew mates aboard _Rebuke_, Nue never got tired of sailing. He hoisted his Graycoat and his pack and made for the boat. It crossed his mind for a moment whether he should leave a note with the old man who had given him a ride till this far from the coast.

_Nah, he's probably glad to be rid of me._

"Permission to come aboard captain?" Nue asked Romulus while performing a little salute.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 3, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha and Romulus*

"Get your ass on board mate," Romulus said as he jump back on the boat. Moro was thinking that Romulus like being a pirate once in awhile. Moro Untied the boat as Romulus sat sails, Moro jumped on the boat at the last second as they headed north. Romulus noticed it was going to take a day or two to get there.

"You have to use what is given to you, to survive. You don't share the same feelings like I do to return them."

She felt a picece of her heart was broken off as she climbed down to where you could sleep. As she only wanted to be alone for now. She was confused on which guy to go to their was so many puzzles in her mind as she layed on her side thinking who to choose from which gy she met in the past as they all change in some way for the better and for the worst. She picked up a flute and started to play it that reminded her of rain. The silver wolf tried to followed Moro but Romulus growled to stayed put that Moro needed to be alone.

"You can followed Moro Nue, she is confused on what to do. To find the guy she loves the most in her heart. You kept her necklace instead of throwing it away, you must have some feeling for her and you don't know what to do with them or bring them back to life." He sniffs the air, "if you see Moro tell her she is needed on deck a bad storm is brewing. There is the line where heat and coldness meet and creates a big storm and it is coming our way." His wolves started to growled as well. "What is your goal in life?"


----------



## Hossaim (May 4, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

When Hossaim, awoke, he was very dazed? What day was it. Judging by the sun's position, it was early morning. He could wait until night to check the date as there didn't seem to be a calendar around. Fuck, why was his arm burnt? It didn't seem to be bad, but judging it seemed to be the cause of him being knocked down, it had healed considerably. A few days must of passed? Why the fuck was his arm burned? Oh fuck, the new jutsu. It still isn't fucking working. Total crap, but whatever. 

It suddenly came back to Hossaim. He had a mission! A c rank, to fight some guy  named Var who apparently wanted someone to fight him. Hossaim had no fucking idea why. 

After a day's travel, he finally arrived. He knocked on this guy's supposed address. The door flung open.

(You the punk who is going to fight me? AHAHAHAHA! YOU'RE JUST A KID! THIS IS GOING TO BE EAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASY!


He directed him to the back courtyard. The distance was roughly 15 meters. There were 2 trees on the sides and a fountain in the middle. The fountain was spewing water. Apart from that the location was mostly grass. There was a small circular stone path around the fountain. Hossaim cracked his neck. It had been sore since he woke up half dead. 

They stood on opposite sides of the courtyard, eyeing each other. Hossaim kept his hands in his long sleeves. Inside, he made the snake then rat, using the Demonic Illusion technique. He then stuck his hands out suddenly, hoping to account for the leaves that must have just spun around var. Suddenly, var made the first move. He used a huge gust of wind to blast Hossaim backwards. To his credit, this was done very well. Hossaim flew back and smashed into the gate behind. Var smiled. "Is this all you have?" He drew a sword and came running right at Hossaim. 

Slightly panicked, Hossaim quickly formed the seals for Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Fire Technique and sent them at him. That should get him. But it didn't. He simply quick stepped out of the way of the 3 he managed to send and was about to reach Hossaim with his sword. 

FUCK Hossaim thought, as he just managed to roll out of the way out of the time. Hearing Var smashing into the fence, he knew this would be his best chance. He back-flipped quickly, then with everything he had he made a Great Fireball Technique and sent it right at him. Direct hit! Var was blown through the fence. Hossaim knew this wasn't enough to win, but it was a good transition into the Illusion. From the second Hossaim looked back at him, he knew he was under it. He was flailing on the ground, as if trying to avoid something crawling or reaching around, screaming "STOP STOP PLEASE AHHHHHHHHHH" For somebody with such big talk he sure screamed like a bitch.

Money in his pocket, Hossaim headed back to the Uchiha headquarters. Maybe next time he could find somebody to accompany him. It was a drag but there was no way he could solo a B rank with his current ability. Hopefully it was nobody who talked a lot.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 4, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha and Romulus LT*

As Moro was in a costume of another Uchiha with long pink hair as a wig was looking out a window being still as ever waiting for the guy she once know as Hossaim passed by as she hated being in the distance of the Uchiha base. She only came back here for Romulus could treat Ikki from a tropical disease that put him in a coma. Moeo qas thinking we are just ghost of abanded house near the Uchiha village, keep moving Hossaim.

Romulus whisper to Moro, "go checked out the mission board and you can get out of here, I don't want to hear no trouble going on in the village."

"Mission and I am not coming back for you, i tried my best to blend in this time."

"Ikki an I will sneak out later, don't worry too much about Ikki, there be another guy out there for you."

Moro put on her dark sunglasses and left the abanded house, as she walked to the village with light footsteps. She pulled up the hood of the Uchiha cloak of hers to not let her pink hair show. Moro looked up at the mission board of the Uchiha clan as she pressed her finguers against the braile dots to read the missions that were up their quickly as possiable for anyone to notice she was blind. She pulled her hand into her cloak and just stared as she moved her head to look like she was actually reading the mission board.


----------



## Hossaim (May 4, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

Hossaim was bored. *Really bored*. He didn't care that his arm wasn't
fully healed, he needed to do something. He walked up to the mission board. There was nothing there he could do alone that would remotely interest him. He need a partner, someone skilled. Maybe he could even learn by imitation. Maybe he would finally fucking control his sharingan. He couldn't help but get mad at the fact that he couldn't. This is why he had agreed to meetup with Moro. She didn't seem like a huge talker, which was fine with him. He noticed her, reading the mission board. He walked up, and decided to cut the stupid chatter.

"What mission are you thinking"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 4, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"Seems like another guy wishes to go to hell with me or go to jail. I am thinking of the A rank misson about A Feminine Charm, we are helping a women to steal gems on a yacht." 

Moro was thinking they were going to expirence some type of romance and some exicement on this mission. It be for her to dress up again wondering if Hossaim owned anything nice, as this is going to be fancy, she had to act like a lady instead of her usual self.

"I meet you at the port, does that sound good to you?" She had to go change before meeting up with Yuri to look nice and fancy was not in Moro as she does not get inpressed by people you have money for them to burn. She walked back to the abanded house to gather her stuff. She put on a black dress as Romulus had time to alter it some to add some blue sparkles and a slit in the dress. Moro did her hair as Romulus put some make up on her to make her look pretty. She walked out of the house and walked to the port. She waited to hear Hossaim or Yuri to show up, as good looking man was already staring at Moro as she looked dead drop gorgeous.


----------



## Hossaim (May 4, 2012)

An A rank. Perfect. It sounded like something that was going to need stealth, which was Hossaim's specialty. His small build and camouflage skills allowed him to sneak past almost anyone. This sounded like he was going to need something fancy to blend in, but he didn't need to put it on now. Instead, he choose something more comfortable. A pitch black Hoodie. He took a second to make sure his hair was covering the scar on his forehead. He put food, a black tux, and his tools in the bag, then headed for the port. He saw her dressed very fancy. Was she expecting this to be a date? It was all Hossaim could do to stop himself from laughing at the idea. 

'I'm all for blending in, but I don't think we need to yet"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 5, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

The boat slowly drifted away from the pier, heading off up the darkening river as night fell. Nue lit the small ship lanterns on the bow and stern, before taking a seat at the former and looking off into the darkness. Of course for the ninja of Kurokasa, even the dark didn't hide anything, but Nue was not particularly paying attention to what lay on the river but rather in the sky.

_Rain is coming..._

The thought was exciting in and of itself. Just then  Nue heard a soft flute melody drifting up from below deck. The way Moro had parted their company, it occurred to Nue that she was sad about something. What that might be though was beyond. He hadn't said anything upsetting, not to his mind at least.



			
				Romulus said:
			
		

> "You can followed Moro Nue, she is confused on what to do. To find the guy she loves the most in her heart. You kept her necklace instead of throwing it away, you must have some feeling for her and you don't know what to do with them or bring them back to life."



"Oya~" Nue hummed as thought a secret had been revealed to him. "I didn't know that finding someone to love was that important to her..." Nue hissed in his honest manner. He spared a glance at the empty cabin doorway that Moro had disappeared through. Now it only admitted her flute playing to the surface. Despite Romulus's offer, Nue felt no compulsion. What could he really say to her? What was the point in telling her about things he didn't know about...

Nue didn't even notice what that thought had meant. Despite everything that had happened, he had lost himself and he did not even notice.

"The necklace was a gift from a friend", Nue responded to Romulus's remark, "of course I would keep it. Moro hasn't told me what it means though...it's ok, I can wait..." 



> He sniffs the air, "if you see Moro tell her she is needed on deck a bad storm is brewing. There is the line where heat and coldness meet and creates a big storm and it is coming our way."



"Yes~" Nue droned. The coming storm was something he had been looking forward to since he saw the low clouds earlier in the day. There was a danger of course, but after the swells Nue had seen on the open ocean, a storm on the river really didn't scare him anymore. He got up from his perch and sauntered over to the lower deck entrance to find Moro when a question from Romulus drew his attention:



> "What is your goal in life?"



Nue simply stopped moving, but he did not turn to look at Romulus. "My goal?" he repeated, a hint of grimness in his voice. "My goal, Romulus-dono, is not something I can tell you." Nue started walking again. "And even if I did tell you, you would not understand it anyway..." he said over his shoulder as he disappeared through the doorway.


***​

Nue walked down the short corridor and sat down outside Moro's cabin, resting his back against her closed door. "Moro-san, are you ok?" Nue quietly asked but just loud enough to hear over the sound of the flute.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 6, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"I have to blend in in every area I go too, check the wanted list if you don't catch my draft."

She was not expecting anything from anything from a guy this time, as she was only doing this to gain some more money. She heard a paired of high heels and turn to the right as a women appeared before her and Hossaim. She grabbed Moro's hand and hold it to her breasts.

"It is nice to meet you Moro, I did not expect you to bring a guest with you or he is your boyfriend."

Moro blushed as this felt more like a blind date instead of a mission, Moro rolled her eyes as she walked up the plank to the yacht. Man was looking at Yuri and Moro as they were some how relative or just two beautiful women. Moro had a feeling that she and Hossaim would be sharing the same room together.

"The yacht is packed with many people on the yacht, that you two will be sharing one room together."

Moro was thinking great, it was better than nothing. She sighed as Yuri lead them to their room to get comfortable. As Yuri left them to go to her own room. The yacht sets it sails as the yacht sail for open seas. Moro was thinking this was going to be a long mission with one person she barly know. As she open the door to the room that they be sharing, Moro was thinking you can choose where you want to sleep in the room Hossaim.

As the boat sail on the open sea, Moro felt blood from her breasts and pulled the paper with the mission on it. The paper was covered in blood as the real mission was revealed as Moro prepared herself for the coming attack as bombs went off on the yacht and it started to sink. Moro lost Hossaim in the chaos of the yacht, she felt her silver wolf in one of the life boats and she lower it down as she would find it later or the wolf would find her again. She went back to find Hossaim as the yacht was several feet deep in water.

*Moro Uchiha *

Moro heard a voice over the sound of her flute and it was Nue he was wondering if she was alright. Moro sighed as sh gathered up her courage and strenght to face Nue. She sighed as she got herself into trouble with men or not was the case. She open the door to the cabin, she sat down next to Nue as she did not speak for a few moments as she heard the pitter patter of the rain pouring down.

"I be okay, I am strong as the spirit of a wolf. I thought the wolf tailsman on your mask was simply a necklace to me. But it is much more than that, It means you can find the wolf in the picture. It will move when the wolf howls or when the wind moves it. I guessed it is a way to not lose contact through your friends with the wolves or me."

She looked upward, to not show that her brown eyes had emotion in them. It was much better as her hair could not cover her eyes and why would Nue cared about her emotions at all when he did not have any for himself. She did not looked at him with her blind eyes as she felt the wet fur of one of her wolves. The silver wolf sat next to Moro as he was only a friend to her, he did not want to see her upset when Nue said anything else to her that made Moro uncomfortable.


----------



## Hossaim (May 6, 2012)

Hossaim felt fully justified in the way he dressed. He could change in their room, for now he was scouting. His black clothes made it easy for him to creep into corners. As they were showed to their room, Hossaim immediately made an analysis of the room. There was room for the 2 mats, easily. There were no windows. Because Moro was more powerful, he decided it would be best to set his mat up farther from the door, giving her the room closest to the door so she could face attackers easily. If they happened to need to evacuate, she was more valuable to the clan and would be able to escape easier. 

Hossaim then went out to scout. These people had no clue. He almost chuckled at how easy it was to blend into the shadows. The people on this boat were all uper-middle class, and apart from a bodyguard or 2 there were no other ninja on board. 

Suddenly, everything was on fire. Hossaim had managed to easily avoid most of the bombs (The fact that he wasn't in a suit helped). He knew he needed to find Moro, as he couldn't to this mission alone.  He took to the rooftops to make himself easier to notice and it would also be easier to find her.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 6, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro activated her Sharingan to actual see everything in it's usual black and red state. The fire did not effect her at all because the sword of hell protected her. She spotted Hossaim on the roof of the yacht as all the other guest took the rest of the life boats to make it to the island that they would be going soon. She made her way to the edge of the yacht and jump into the life boat with her wolf.

"Hossaim, jump into the life boat." she waved her arms to get his attention, she waited for him to jump into the same life boat as her. She grabbed the ords and started to paddle hard away from the burning yacht. Her wolf was sitting curled up in front of Moro. She let the boat drift for awhile as she kept a eye on it to make sure they were heading in the right direction.

"My storeaway is friendly and helpfull to almost anything. You already know about the freaky wolf girl. A larger boat will come searching for everyone sooner or later." The boat reached the shore of the island, as Moro and the wolf got out she pulled the boat in more so the tide would not take it. She took off her wet dress as she was wearing under it her white tube top and her short dark blue skirt. She looked at Hossaim to get going on there mission, she looked away as she was in her thoughts was the yacht explosion was for me only or was a trap for everyone that was after this item.


----------



## Hossaim (May 6, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

Hossaim noticed Moro easily, and in one agile move he landed on her lifeboat. He wondered if they were going to face whoever had set the explosions off. Stupid thought, of course they were. As they arrived, Hossaim immediately analyzed their surroundings. There were large stretches of jungle, but it wasn't too thick that they wouldn't be able to pass through it. There were large rocky hills separating the two stretches of Forrest, and at the end of the hill range was a mountain, Hossaim estimated 4,000 or so feet. Surrounding the Forrest and mountains was beach. Hossaim found it likely that the treasure was either in the middle of the forest or at the top of the mountain. 

They began to set off into the forest, when suddenly, Moro stuck out her arm, stopping him. A few seconds later, two explosions went off a few meters ahead of them. Once the mist had cleared, there stood a man. His hair was dark brown and spiked, and he was wearing a dark green ninja suit. Hossaim immedieatley used Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Fire Technique to force him off guard where Moro would be able to attack. He hoped that he would be distracted with whatever Moro could throw at him that he would find an opportunity to hit him with a specialized shruiken and end it with Fire Release: Dragon Fire Technique.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 6, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro just stared at the guy with out blinking as she cast a genjutsu as the genjutsu was called Demonic Illusion: Burning Paper Body. Moro cast a few more handseals asshe blew out flames to create a projectile of a dragon to end it all for the poor soul that Moro could smell his burning fleash. She walked ahead of Hossaim to find anymore of thoses traps or any of thoses people around on the beach or they just ran off into the forest. She was guessing the weakest enemies were on the beach as they got strong along the forests to the item.

Moro kept walking as she felt chains around her body, she pulled the chains towards her as her wolf pulled her sword from the sheath and beheaded the guy. She looked up at the sky as the sun was setting. Tonight was not a night for sleep, nobody would be sleeping. "Tell me when you want to take a break." Her wolf gave her sword back to her, she trail the sword in the sand as she came towards a sand sinking trap. Moro jumped over it as it was nothing. She was glad it was not second trap to it, she waiited for Hossaim to catch up to her.


----------



## Hossaim (May 6, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

I could walk for ages" Said Hossaim. He too jumped the sand pit trap. After another hour of walking, Hossaim noticed something. There was a russel of leaves. Suddenly, he realized. Somebody was hiding in the sharingan blind spot. In flash he sent a specalized shruiken right at the tracker. He could tell imideatley that this person was only meant to track them, and was not very strong in combat. In took a second for him to from Fire Release: Dragon Fire Technique and end the poor soul's life. He went over and analyzed the body. They had competition. He was of different alignment than the previous one. It seemed there were many people aiming for this prize. 

"I think were getting closer" Hossaim noted to Moro.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 6, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"I have a feeling that they are going to ambushed us, so be prepared." 

She was thinking there is where everone is as it will be a death battled to the end. They kept walking as they came to a pond where the moon was shining. In the middle at the bottem of he lake the item shone. It was a flower made of gems on it, Moro was thinking it must have some healing powers to it. She heard footsteps all around the pond. They were surround by everyone who wanted the flower in the middle of the pond. She unsheathed her sword, as she does some handseals to do Mythical Fire Phoenix Technique to set her own body on fire. She use most of the flames to create a much more powerful attack of the Great Fireball Technique.

"Anyone else wants a crack at me, last chance to save your souls." She had a fireball on the tip of her sword of hell. She had her sword up as she quickly looks around for anyone else around as she smelled burnt fleash and water from the pond. She would let Hossaim go down and get the healing flower.


----------



## Hossaim (May 6, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*
As soon as Hossaim saw Moro move, he knew. He Jumped in the air and sent 3 stringed shruikens into the bushes, then used Fire Release: Dragon Fire Technique to kill whoever they hit. When he landed, he saw one person had dove to avoid the shruiken. He seized this opportunity to use Great Fireball Technique. He suddenly felt someone. Someone powerful. he could tell there were 2 people here very powerful. One of them didn't seem to be too far from Moro. 

He used Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Fire Technique to draw them into the open. He badly burned one of them. Very badly. He managed to put most of them under Demonic Illusion Technique, and picked them off with a few Great Fireball techniques. He then turned and sent two more shruikens, both finding their target. Fire Release: Dragon Fire Technique took care of them. Now it was just Moro, him, and whoever the fuck those two were. Then, he jumped into the lake. He knew Moro could hold them off easily. He grabbed the amulet and made for the Forrest. He knew Moro could handle herself, and even if she couldn't, the success of the mission was the most important thing. With that, he made off into the forest.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 6, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro jumped in the air and landed in front of the two men, the two men looked at her sexy. Moro was thinking go fuck yourselves. She made the movement with her hand to bring it, she could handle anything that these two guys were going to throw at her. Moro did a few handseals to put both of them into a jutsu called Demonic Illusion: Shackling Stakes Technique, to see both of them tortured n their minds as their bodies move slowly. It was time for the kill as she gave a sicken smile. 

She used  Dawn Serenade: Right hand Strike to strike the guy that was hurt to smashed his ribs to pushed the rib bones into his heart the guy went down. Time for the death of the second guy. She was much faster as she moved her body qickly to slashed off the limbs of the arms and legs of the second guy. She walked off towardss a waterfall as blood was all over her, she stripped thinking nobody was around as she cleans herself up. She tried to hurry up before Hossaim saw her in the nude. Her wolf was sitting on a rock chewing on a limb of one of the guy's limbs as a snack.


----------



## Hossaim (May 6, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*
Hossaim was looking for Moro. He could almost feel, her, but he couldn't see her. He felt a little panicked at this idea, as there was still likely to be people searching for him. He prediction came true seconds later, as someone attacked him from behind. He moved just in time to avoid having his arm cut off. He tried to use Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Fire Technique but was thrown back by a huge wave of water. Oh fuck. This guy was a water user. He had to get him under a genjutsu. He barley had a chance to breath. He managed to jump from the water into a tree, but He had no idea where it was going to come from, but the suddenly, he felt different. Something was awakening. His sharingan! He saw everything diferenetely, then suddenly, he saw them, and their attack. 

He jumped and shot a Fire Release: Phoenix Sage Fire Technique. Almost at the same time, he several attached shruikens. Another wave of water blocked it easily, but it gave him all the chance he needed to get closer and use the temporary paralysis technique. From here, he used Demonic Illusion: Hell Viewing Technique. He then backed up and, using the sharingan, easily avoided the attacks. He saw this person was no using lightning techniques. The person came at him, a ball of lightning in his hand, but Hossaim easily side stepped it. Then the illusion was complete. The person froze, as if terrified by something he saw in the distance. It was all the chance Hossaim needed to use Great Fireball Technique, and end this sad person's life. With his sharingan, he turned and easily saw where Moro was. On his way there, he noticed something else. The stone seemed to be healing his cut. He jumped out of the trees and into the waterfall clearing, his sharingan still visible.

He held out the amulet.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 6, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro slapped Hossaim acrossed the face, for him seeing her butt naked. She took the flower as it healed the scratch on her shoulder. Moro guessed he got a great viewed of her body. She turned arounded t put her bloody clothes back on. she looked at his  sharingan with her own and remembers the days with only with one tomo than the three she had. To her she did not know how many more people that was after the amulet, she always was not in the mood for a guy to look at her body or think about doing anything to it.

"Do I need to smack any dirty image out of your head? "

She pulled her wet hair out of her face as she handed the amulet back to Hossaim as she looks around as the mist covered up their postion for now. Atleast what she thought as a few arrows were shot into the waterfall , Moro side step to dodge the arrows as her wolf drop the limb and attacked the archer as moro did not hear any yelps only screams from the person being ripped apart by her silver wolf. Moro smiled a little as to her the mission was almost over, as they had to wait till morning for another ship to appeared anyway was make the matters a bit better to survive the night.


----------



## Hossaim (May 6, 2012)

Hossaim couldn't help but roll his eyes at what he thought she was thinking

"Rest assured, I have absolutely zero interest in you"

Hossaim was tired, but if He didn't see Moro begin to stop and rest, he sure as fuck wasn't. He deactivated his sharingan. He didn't think there would be much else for the remainder of the journey. He was low on chakara anyway. With a sigh, he put the flower away and his bag and made for the beach, where the netx yatch should be ariving soon.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 6, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"I doubt it, you have that Uchiha highness. Like to hide your true emotions. Next time I am walking in on you while you are in the hotsprings."

Moro was thinking thinking whatever to you pup, she walked behind him with her silver wolf that was covered in blood. Her feet touch the soft white sand against her toes and jump over the sand trap. Her silver wolf rolled in the ocean waters to get the blood of him. She was thinking snot nose Uchiha, you are like others in the village. She disactivated her sharingan as she sat in silence of two tired and crappy people. She sat on the beach with her knees up to her chest. She was only waiting for the sun to show up or the next yacht. The sun started to rise as the horn was sounded from the new yacht. They would give Akio the flower later after Hossaim and her get some rest and also would be sharing a room together.

Moro and her wolf walked up the plank as everyone else was that was on the old yacht. She went to the room that she was assigned to, she layed down her sleeping bag and fell asleep in it, she had to watch out for Hossaim when he came into the room as well. She had to change back into that Uchiha costume to not be bugged again but will do it later. What a mission as her thoughts became fuzzy as she slipped into darkness without any dreams.


----------



## Hossaim (May 6, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

As Hossaim got off the boat, money in his pocket, he decided it was time to find somewhere to live. He found a cheap hut that was relatively close to the town center, and set up there. Then he herd news. Takara was back in town. His only remaining friend had finally returned from his exile. But Hossaim was shocked at what he saw. Takara was missing an arm. He had lost it when he feel during training. Apparently it was caught on something and the rest of his weight eventually broke the arm off. This would make it extremely hard for him to find work as a ninja. I knew he would need help, so I envited him to live with me. I would share my money with him, but he wouldn't be able to do any missions. Right now, I needed sleep. I would take a few days downtime, then I would go on another mission. Probably alone this time, as Moro would have other things to do and he didn't really have anyone else to go on them with. 

Exhausted, Hossaim collapsed on the bed and fell into a dreamless sleep.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 6, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro yawned as she made her way back to the abanded house atleast she got some sleep on the yacht. Romulus looked up as she enter. She just went to her room and a bed and fell asleep on the covers. It was best not to bothered her. He had some luck with Ikki's progress as the fever was gone but he was still in a coma. Moro felt she should not sleep at all, Romulus wolves stand guard outside for protection. She rolled on to her side, to only looked into darkness, as she curled up in the uchiha cloak with a night gown under it.

Her dream was peacefull as the only thing she saw in her dream was something like hell with the MS symbol on the floor, Moro guessed this was better than dreaming about seducing Hossaim. She was too tired as she blocked out her other self in her dream as everything turn back to black. She guessed she was being soothed by someone or somethng was soothing her mind. The silver was there sleeping at the bottem of her bed as her feet rubbed up against his back and it felt good to the wolf to be rubbed like that.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 8, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*


Nue wordlessly watched Moro as she came to sit beside him. Despite her brave face, Nue could hear the vibrations of a her anxious beating heart through his mask. The silver wolf also drew closer to give her support.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "I be okay, I am strong as the spirit of a wolf. I thought the wolf tailsman on your mask was simply a necklace to me. But it is much more than that, It means you can find the wolf in the picture. It will move when the wolf howls or when the wind moves it. I guessed it is a way to not lose contact through your friends with the wolves or me."



"I see", he simply said. "Well then, this talisman must surely work. How else would we have found each other in the river town after so many years?" Nue let his words resound in the empty boat passageway in which they were sitting. The sound of the rain joined in the mood, but rather than dampening things it lifted Nue's spirit... reminding him of something long ago.

"I think... I think I remember something... talking to you years back. Something about... damn what was it? About... patience...?" Nue struggled to remember but the feeling of the word sounded familiar, like something he had said to Moro long ago to try and cheer her up back then. "I'm sure things will become clear, if you just give them time..."

As Nue said that he hauled himself up and tightly pulled his graycoat around his shoulders and neck. "Your doctor told me to tell you that there is a storm coming but... I guess you can already hear the rain starting..." Nue chuckled, though his laugh didn't even sound like a human laugh anymore.

He patted Moro on the head in a silly manner and began walking up to the deck: "Cheer up Moro-san. Worrying about life and love is for old people..."

With that, Nue made his way back up to deck, reclaiming his seat on the bow, this time in the pouring rain. He pulled the hood of his graycoat over his head and awaited the coming storm.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 8, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

She had to waited but that was fine with her, as spending time with one person their own soul reaches out to the person who you really cares for. She worried about love because she did not want to end up alone when she dies. She got up and walked out as the wind picked up and the rain got so cold. Moro wrpped her white cloak around her her and her head. As thunder roar from the sky as soon as they travel north the rain that was falling turn into hail.

"Moro take the wheel, you need to save your strenght when we get to the part of the river that thicken with ice."

Moro was not going to answer in pirate talk as she took the wheel as Romulus did a few handseals to blow a powerful gust of wind into the sails to move the large boat forward much faster, to get out of this weather of raining hail. Romulus looked at the sky as the thunder as gone but the hail was coming with the swirling snow that they were having. Romulus could tell about Moro's red eyes that the sharingan was activated. Moro let Romulus take over again as this was not over yet. Moro was standing at the bow, looking out to the river, as they kept sailing moro did a few handseals to Fire Dragon Flame Projectile to get rid of the black ice on the river. As smoke came up Romulus swipe a swing of his hand to get rid of the fog.

Romulus thought he saw a light from a lighthouse and had a feeling that they were close to the port to get out of this weather to end up in the snow country port. The colorful lights swirled with the snow as it blew. Moro had a feeling that they were closed as she beed here before and reconzied like a place she would never forget.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 8, 2012)

*Takashi vs ...The Revolution*

*SLAUGHTERHOUSE ENGAGED*











Each of the three GanGan Revolutionaries had differing reactions to Takashi's challenge. Rhys put her hands on her hip, a prominent vein running along the expanse of her forehead, frustration. Shinsu dropped down on all fours baring his fangs as he dug his heels into the ground, a willing an eager participant in any battle. Finally there was the mammoth Benkei, he didn't say anything crossing his arms and closing his eyes. He took a deep breath in and then out, the picture of stoicism.

"That look in his eye...Like a wild beast...Shinsu this seems like an opponent best suited for you."

Benkei placed his sasquatchian hand on Rhys shoulder in reality he probably only needed three fingers to cover the area. Nonetheless she took a look at Benkei and regained her composure. They both stepped backward letting Shinsu take the lead.

Tsubasa wasn't a dummy, the child knew all of its hopes lie on the broad shoulders of the blue haired boy before him. Running wasn't an option with that many of them right there. Could this guy really take on three shinobi at the same time? Tsubasa broke off in a sprint towards the forest with the intention doubling back and hiding in it till the coast looked clear. 

"So you wanna do it the hard way huh?Huh?Huh? Alright bub lets do it the hardest way!!"

The Inuzaka pushed off the ground coming torpedoing his body at Takashi. The Aosuki did not move at first...

*CRACK*

He had sidestepped and drove his elbow into the back of his attacker's neck slamming him into the ground with tremendous force. The outline of the Inuzaka's body sunken into the soil of the meadow. A devious smile etched across Takashi's face showing off his sharpened canines. He didn't need to say a word to get the point across he was a dangerous man, no that was a given from his actions alone. Rhys took a step forward but the gargantuan arm of Benkei kept her at bay. 

"Twhat wers perrtee good."

The voice was muffled and the word unintelligible except for the last one as Shinsu picked himself off the ground retreating back in the direction of his comrades. Blood streamed down from his nose like a red Niagara and he had a prominent red bruise at the back of his neck. 

?You hit almost as hard as Benkei. HUH!?HUH!?!?HUH!?!?!?

*"SHUUDAN HASHIRI NO JUTSU"*

An electrical current appeared around the hand of Shinsu Inuzaka. A lightning bolt shot forward hitting the ground in front of him electrifying it. The ground cackled as the current running through it intensified, the cackling soon turned into feral growling. Six canines born of lightning natured chakra materialized from the galvanized earth. They all dug their heels in the ground simultaneously looking upon Takashi with hungry eyes.

"Like a pack of wild dogs!!! BAITOU!!!!"​


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2012)

*Takashi*

His stance didn?t change much once the man addressed as Shinsu recovered from his small counter attack by retreating some meters. Apparently the dog guy was enjoying a little the beginning of the confrontation. Takashi watched calmly as the hand of his foe started to shine with lihgtning based chakra but the thought of that those three would be some kind of annoyance was clear in his mind by now.

A little smirk crossed his face once the six beasts made out of electricity appeared before him growling and ready for the attack.

_" Guess I have no option "_  he thought.

"Like a pack of wild dogs!!! BAITOU!!!!"

That was the command coming from the wild looking shinobi of the leaf. The pack of canines rocketed themselves at a marvelous speed just one after another respecting a short interval of a few tenths of a second. Four of the chakra made animals attacked straight ahead while the remaining two attempted to surround the blue-haired teen.

This time Takashi tried to risk himself a little. Running forward, he made a few spins dodging two of the beasts before ducking and avoiding the other two at the same time as he left the remaining two behind. Chakra was transferred to his feet allowing him to sprint at a high speed reaching Shinsu?s left side in a mere instant.

The huge man and the red-haired girl watched the fight without moving a muscle though their faces were showing a light surprise due to Takashi?s action.

" That?s a useful technique. Could ya teach me how to do it? "

The crimson-eyed man asked. His tone of voice was serious; more than serious, someone could even say he was bored but also the sarcasm in his words was something almost tangible. He wasn?t trying to make fun of his opponent. He was trying to make him understand that such a technique just wouldn?t work.

Without a warning the ex-Aosuki raised his leg. The fast movement stopped once his feet touched with all his strength the ribs of the shinobi.

Shinsu?s body was forcefully moved by the kick coming from Takashi. The dog guy traveled a distance of around fifteen meters before stopping while leaving a trail on the ground which was made by his feet trying to act as a brake. Immeditaely his hand was placed on his ribs before he could spit some more blood.

Despite this, Takashi didn?t fix his eyes only in the blond young man but his sight got placed on the Akimichi and Yamanaka as well.

" Ya sure ya won?t help? if ya don?t, he?ll die for sure. "​


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 13, 2012)

*Erio* & *ReiMei*​
*"I'll protect you..."​*
As they slowly made their way through the forest the rain increased dramatically, the thunder crashing all around them making their footsteps virtually absent as they hopped from branch to branch of the colossal trees; ReiMei leading the way as Erio closely followed behind him. 

"ReiMei where are we going?"​
Erio abruptly stopped atop a branch just a meter behind ReiMei as she surveyed the unfamiliar territory, which seemed to be endless. 

*It seems this place is a never ending maze to confuse anyone who tries to go through it, a clever defense.*

"We're almost there..."

"Almost where?"

"The village where my clan lives, our stronghold if you will."​
ReiMei unfolded his arms from his chest as he turned to Erio staring at her as he began to speak again, his eyes cold and dark.

"The Uchiha clan... They aren't welcoming of outsiders, even clansmen are suspicious of each other."

"But if they don't welcome outsiders what do you plan to do with me? Won't they try to kill me as soon as I am noticed?"​
ReiMei turned his back to Erio once more as he lifted his hands up to create a hand sign by crossing his fingers into a cross kike shape.

"Indeed they might try to attack you, but I have an idea..."​
ReiMei disappeared into a puff of smoke, and as he emerged from the smoke a clone in his exact likeness stood by his side staring at Erio as the true ReiMei looked off into the distance where the gate to the stronghold could be seen slightly.

"I have a plan; they won't know you're with me."​
As he finished his sentence he quickly dashed towards Erio catching her off guard as he grabbed her, scaring her as they warped away leaving the true ReiMei to head for the village on his own.

*{ Inside the Pocket Dimension. }*

As they warped into existence once more they arrived into a empty dimension with a starry sky which illuminated the surrounding area enough to see the almost endless space they now inhabited.

"This place is my dimension I am the only person who can enter it and exit it on will. Though there is an exception; if I grant someone permission they can be reverse summoned here."​
Erio wandered away from ReiMei but his voice sounded like his was still right beside her. 

"You see this dimension is frozen in time, you don't have to eat or sleep here and you won't age at all."​
Suddenly ReiMei appeared right at Erio's side as she wandered the dimension.

"I have yet to figure out how to use this dimension to move my body from one place to another..."

"So they won't be able to sense me at all?"

"Of course they won't, you no longer exist on Earth."​
ReiMei turned swaying his arm into the open space around him as the scenery changed they were now watching the real ReiMei as he appeared in one of the floating shapes surrounding them.

"One last thing... Lift your shirt."​
Erio blushed deeply at ReiMei's suggestion and timidly raised her shirt slightly revealing her stomach.

"Brace yourself."​
ReiMei removed the glove from his left hand as it began to glow he placed his hand on Erio's stomach as the glowing aura transferred from his hand onto her body dissipating leaving a series of symbols on her.

"With this contract I will protect you."​


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 17, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue was absorbed in the rain for a time before it turned to hail. Even so, the alien environment did not really draw his attention. For some reason, even though he had not been in the snowy north before, it didn't particularly interest Nue. Perhaps because it looked like he expected at least.

As the hail pelted the boat and Moro and Romulus set about their task of guiding their little ship, something else on the distant river bank drew Nue's attention... a noise of some kind. Amidst the snowy hail and the thick mist, he saw him. An old man, standing quietly on the shore beneath the black umbrella.

Nue raised his hand in greeting. The old man returned the gesture. "The locust lord keeps vigil", the old man shouted. Nue watched the old man carefully for a moment.

"Beware the silence that walks", Nue replied. His voice was even stranger when he projected it. The old man lowered his hand and simply looked at the boat. He made no sound and neither did Nue. Both simply stared at each other. After about 3 minutes of silent staring, the old man waved and again. Nue returned the gesture. The old man turned on his heel and walked off up the river bank, disappearing into the mist.

An apprehensive feeling crept over Nue's heart as he watched the old man depart. It was a burning sensation like dread.

_...dammit..._

Nue looked over his shoulder at the other side of the bow where Moro was standing. He noticed her gazing off into the mist which seemed to be lifting.

"There's something you don't see everyday...", Nue hummed. If the endless white had not piqued Nue's interest, the town coming into view certainly did.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 17, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Romulus heard what Nue said and what did he meant by the silent one, as he throw the ancor into the water as the boat glided into the port. He was a little glad to be back here. It was different from many other ports and village as ever. Moro had a dread feeling as goose bumbs runs up her arms but it did not really bothered her. Moro jumped down to tied the boat up for it will not go anywhere or anyone would take off with there boat. 

"You can decide where you want to explored the place or I can show you the places that I know. I guess you want to warm up or are you good with the coldness?"

Before she got answer she lead him into a pub and sat next to a cozy fire. She was staring into the fire as she was thinking what Nue said earlier on the boat. Was a evil beast after Nue and I will help him out to her he seemed less tense right now as the village caught his attention. Atleast something brung back his feelings for something else. She had to be paticent about love, maybing just spending some time with him will help Nue open up some and tell her some of the feeling he had for her. She should get a room for them as she did not want them to freeze at night and then came back to sit next to him.

"Why did you said that on the boat and what does it mean," Moro had a feeling she ruined the moment? If he wanted to talk about she be here listing with kidness in her brown eyes.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 18, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue looked about with fascination as he followed Moro into the town. The vistas and lights they passed were like a new world in how they all combined. Nue reasoned that it must have been the excitement of seeing a new place, though in his case it was only the newness that interested him.

The way the people lived in the frigid cold was interesting. Expected, but still eye catching enough to see another way of life.

_The air is quite clean here..._

A lengthy walk later would find the travellers in front of a pub fire. Although the heat was welcome Nue didn't feel desperate for it. The years on the open ocean and in the underworld had left him somewhat numb to the lack of certain creature comforts.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Why did you said that on the boat and what does it mean,"



"Hmm?" Nue replied at first. His thoughts had been far away again.

"Oh, that..."

Nue looked into the fire as he considered how best to sum up the encounter. 

_I suppose it is fine if I tell her... there is nothing I can do about that man anyway..._

Nue took up a smouldering piece of wood from the edge of the fire and used the charred part to scratch an image in the fireplace threashold.

"*Kuro*-*kasa*. The black umbrella beneath a dark sky. That is our clan symbol". Moro would remember that the old man on the river bank stood beneath a black umbrella.

"That was greeting among Kurokasa nins who meet in a foreign land", as Nue began his tale he slumped  back in his chair, leaning to one side against Moro's shoulder. "We exchange our words... the words that are given to us on the day we receive our sound weapon."

"Every Kurokasa ninja's words are completely unique. My words are 'The Locust Lord keeps Vigil'. That man on the bank... his words are 'Beware the Silence that Walks'. Our words are a reflection of our abilities... I guess you could call it our affinity with sound jutsu, tailored by our sound weapon. Mine is this mask."

Nue tapped his mask with his index finger. The light tap of his finger produced a hearty metallic sound from the steel of his mask. Nue's brief moment of personal levity passed while he considered the old man once more... and the frightening ability he wielded which was legendary within Kurokasa. The sound ability which was above all sound abilities.

"That man was telling me news of things happening in the south, though you would not have heard him speaking. What concerns me is not his news however, but his presence here. That man is in Kurokasa's bingo book. He is the ninja that Lord Makaan wants dead the most. Honestly I don't know what he is doing in this country but it is probably not good. It doesn't matter though, it clearly has nothing to do with us. If he wanted to kill me, I would have been dead the moment I heard him speak."

Nue adjusted his seat abit as he surpressed a slight shiver. The fact that he was that close to being killed was defintely a bit chilling. It was very different from the large number of scrapes with death he had had. That instant on the river, he might have died without even having the chance to do anything about it. That was frightening.

With a sigh, Nue tossed the piece of wood he was drawing with, back into the fire. "Anyway", he continued, "I would like it if you showed me the places you went to. This land is strange to me afterall."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 18, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"Everyone has their own symbols and codes to communicate to each other with out giving any information away or they force it out of you. Some fugitives come up here to get away thinking they are dead and get away with their crimes. If he attack you on Romulus boat I will not let him killed you, I will fight him and Romulus too if it comes down to that. You are a friend I don't want you to die, sure I will take you to some of the places I been to."

It was unusal that Nue leaned on her shoulder, she got up and got up as she was going o take him to the first stop that she was going to show him. Hoping it was not lose his intrest at all. She lead Nue up a snow covered moutain this moutain was the place she trained. Instead of going into the cave she walked the moutain. As they got up to the top. On one side as the sun was rising the beautiful scenery of the town. On the other side was the beautiful carvings of glass as sunshine went through them made rainbows onto the snow.

"I hope this not to boring for you, up here you can see everything with a different view on everything. Sometimes it made seemed like painting down there, meanine of a deeper meaning. One person can show the world the beauty and persve it. As the world could lose the people with at all this around us."

She pulled out some lipbalm to protect her lips from being chap from the coldness.  She looked at Nue wondering if he was tired or not, they did spent all night up and about. To her it was time to go to the next place she been to, She lead him down the moutain and carefully walked along the ice. As serval young looking black seals jump out of ice holes of the ice. 

"Tell me when you want to head back to the pub, we stayed up all night long." One thing she like to do was putting on metal under her shoes and began to skate as the black young seals went back into the ice holes.

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was pissed as Ikki just got up and walked away from her house and he would never be coming back. She started to cook something as Romulus sat on the roof as he was not to be in Moro's way at all. Morofinished making dumplings, she sighed as the Uchiha's have never saw a kind act in their lives she was going to do one. She back up some dumplings and pulled on her pink wig and Uchiha cloak to cover who she really was. She quickly moved towards Hossaim's house and did not knock on the door. She just enter, she checked out every inch of his house. The last place she checked was the bathroom.

"Hossaim, are you here somewhere?"


----------



## Hossaim (May 19, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*


Hossaim breathed. It was just Moro. He swopped down from his hiding spot, landign behind her. 

"You scared the fuck out of me. Knock next time."

He had just been in the shower so he had no shirt on. 

"one sec, let me finished getting dressed and ill met you outside"

Hossaim threw on a shirt and his hoodie, then grabbed his bag. He checked to make sure he had all his stuff, then he left to go met Moro outside.

"So what mission are you thinking this time?"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 19, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Knocking was not Moro's style at all, she handed him the box of dumblings. They were for him and a kind out towards the Uchiha clan as well. She hated the mission she had in mind as it had to do with the Uchiha's anyway. This mission was going to be a pain in the ass. She stated to much on her own dumplings before she answer his question about the mission that they be going on. Was Hossaim shy about his body, he did shoo her out of his bathroom really quickly. To her it did not matter that if he had a hot body or not. She finally put down her chopsticks and close the box to her box and clear her throat to speak of the mission she was thinking about.

Here is the mission, it is about a pair of twins a boy and a girl. It is about their pride as a man and women when they get to a certain age and want expirement on us. You are younger than me, I hope you don't mind getting a early sexually education, hopefully does not turn you into a pervert."

She doubt it, he had a glanced at her body and got no reaction from it at all, she was waiting for him if he was ready to get going. She guessed everyone blooms at different times, as this place was closed by owned by Uchiha's anyway. This is also going to be intersting as well to handle anything on our feet asweel of rising hormones and my own feelings towards anyone even my friend sitting close beside me. She looked down at her hands as it was a good thing that her cloak hide her face not showing her rosy cheeks.


----------



## Hossaim (May 19, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

"Is that actually a ninja mission or are you fucking with me?" 

Hossaim was a little insecure. He didn't like being unclothed. He was too bony. Made him look weak. 

"I don't remember being a prostitute as part of being a ninja"

Hossaim was hoping for a real mission. Oh well. He checked on Takara before he left. He was so peacfull when he slept. Hossaim fixed the bandages on his shoulder, then left him a note and some money. Hossaim then went back outside and began walking with Moro. He knew he had to take this. Takara's medical bills were high and he needed more cash.

"So where are these twins anyway?"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 20, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*


Nue was mostly quiet and distant as Moro took him on the tour of the mountain top. Occasionally he would nod and perform some other affirmative gestures with his hands. At times, the only indication that he was still alive was the puffs of mist as his breath escaped his mask, something that made him look like a demon.

Following her down the mountain once more and to the icy area, his thoughts flitted about to the different sounds of the snowy land, He could hear creatures burrowing and ice swelling and cracking. Different sounds, but not altogether unpleasant.

As Moro set about skating amongst the seals, Nue took a seat on a rocky outcrop from where he could watch Moro's graceful display. Her graceful movement along with the peacefulness of the nature in which they found themselves was truly relaxing. Nue even felt himself smile a little as baby seal awkwardly came pottering along the surface of the ice towards him.

_Wow, you're really frienly aren't you..._

The fluffy black baby seal shuffled a bit closer to within a few meters and looked right up at Nue which surprised the ninja a little.

"Ohaiyo, Nue-kun", the baby seal suddenly said.

Nue straightened a little in surprise and then a sour expression grew on his face.

"Shiba-sensei", Nue ruefully rasped. How did that old man keep doing this?

"It's good to hear you well", the baby seal continued. "How long has it been? 2... 2 and  half years?"

"Something like that..." Nue replied. He already had feeling why he was hearing from his teacher again after so long. Considering who he met the previous day this could not be a coincidence.

"It seems Orochigen has resurfaced", the seal pondered.

"You were following me?" Nue asked, assuming that was the method by which the information was known.

"No actually", the seal chimed, "we actually heard a strange noise back in Kurokasa. We traced it to this region."

This took Nue by surprise. That noise he had heard on the river... it reached all the way back to the village? It must have been practically 100 miles away. "What was that sound exactly? I've never heard anything like it."

"The weapon masters are still busy analyzing it."

_In other words they have no idea_ Nue worriedly thought.

"You saw him?" the seal asked in a strangely casual manner. "What did he say?"

Nue waved to Moro in the distance as she did some twirls on the ice to encourage her.

"He said", Nue started, "that there is a traitor in Kurokasa. Someone intends to steal the _Rebuke_ and aggrivate the war." The information was scary but Nue had automatically assumed it was a lie. Why should he trust the word of a traitor who betrayed his brothers and abandoned his village?

"Hmm", the seal mumbled. "The _Rebuke_ is too closely guarded. Only a hand full of people know where it is at any given moment. I don't know what Orochigen is up to but his lies always have purpose. We must be careful."

Nue silently nodded and applauded some more of Moro's skating tricks. "What should we do?"

"A strategy is still being formulated. Makaan-sama is still furious as you can imagine. For now, just enjoy yourself. I'll be in contact."

"Shiba-senei", Nue started. His attention was still on Moro enjoying herself on the ice. "Where have you been all this time?"

"Me? I've been in the south east... in Aburame territory..."

"Aburame territory? For wha-" Nue's question was cut short as he noticed the baby seal pattering off towards an ice hole like nothing had happened. The justu connection was broken. Nue sighed and waved at Moro.

"Heeey! Moro-san! Let's head back to the inn! I'm turning into a shinobi popsicle over here!"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 20, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"Sometimes you don't get to pick the missions at all they are just handed to you for something to keep you busy and I am not messing with you. It is not far, it is a geisha house oened by the Uchiha's because the people of the town could not rebuild their city without borrowing money from the Uchiha village. Atleast they finally got it rebuild and come up with a way to repaid them back."

To Moro he was in pretty good shape for his age anyway, they continued to walked in silentence as they arrived at the geisha house. Moro knocked on the door and waited for an answer. The door crept open as a man put his hands on Moro's hips as she belong to him, she blushed slightly. 

"Come in to my humble home."

Moro was thinking this must be Weaver as she scense another person near by as this girl wrapped her arms around Hossaim as she rubbed her breasts up against his back as she purrs like a cat. Weaver and Washi lead them into the house of theirs. Moro was thinking it was time to bail and replace herself with a clone and tried to bail Hossaim out as well as this was her fault after all.

*Moro Uchiha*

A white owl flew out of a tree above where Nue was sitting, it was Romulus owl overhearing what Nue was talking to his friend's voice coming from the seal. Moro heard what Nue said about freezing hs butt off right now and she made it back to the snowey area where Nue was sitting at. She helped Nue to his feet and lead him back to the pub. She walked him to his room for him to get change and to get a hot shower to warm up. She walked to her room as she took off her clothes and took a warm shower herself.

She would catch up with Nue later, after she enjoyed her shower she went to dry off as she put on a warm fluffly robe. She stared out the window as snow started to fall once again. She waited for Nue to knocked on her door. It was a good time to get in a nap as well as she fell asleep on the window seat, curled up in a ball as her cleavage was showing. One of the brown wolves was stretch out in the middle of the floor planning to trip someone to land their face in Moro's chest doubting that would happen as the brown wolf fell asleep in the warm room as well.


----------



## Hossaim (May 20, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

Was this bitch serious? No actually. He had to find a moment to switch up with a shadow clone, but she didn't seem intent to let him out of her sight. She's expecting it. Fuck, he didn't know body flicker or invisibility. He didn't have a Genjutsu for this either. He decided that leaves twirling around would cause suspicion, which would be tripled by the time he likely turned into her worst fear. This was annoying. Hossaim thought desperately, but no solution came. He needed more jutsu. The problem was, learning jutsu took time. He couldn't see how the sharingan would help either.  But he couldn't just go and fight her off. That would fail the mission, and he needed the cash. She lead Hossaim into a sperate room

_Dammit Hossaim, think of something!_


----------



## Alisdragon (May 20, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"I be right back, you know to change to give you that lap dance soon."

Moro pulled on a skimpy outfit that showed ever curve of her body that was a deep blue like the river. The only part she hated that her breasts bounce too much in this outfit, as the skimpy outfit did not cover up much of her breasts or her butt. She did a few handseals to create a fire clone of herself to return back to Weavers room. She had to figuer out to save Hossaim. Moro already send her clone back to Weaver's room. She enter Washi's room.

"Get your hands off my man."

"He belongs wih me, now sugar."

Moro was pissed as she shoved Washi out of the way grabbing Hossaim by the shirt collared and drg him out of the room. She let go off him after walking down the hall some. Washi was thinking Moro was going to have sex with both men at the same time, maybe she could get in on the action and followed Moro and Hossaim down the hall as they ditch her n the way.

"Let's get out of here now while we have the chance. i have enough charka to hold up that clone of mine for us to still get paid."


----------



## Hossaim (May 20, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

"Works for me"

They had to ditch her fast. But if she barraged into the guy's room, they would know something is up and no money would be paid. They had to disable her. He was useless at taijutsu, but he had a feeling Moro wasn't. He spun and put her under a temporary paralysis technique allowing Moro to knock her out easily. Since Moro needed the rest of her Chakra for the clone, Hossaim morphed into Washi then made a clone, and sent it back to her room, then made another bunshin of himself and sent it there too. 

"Let's bounce"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 20, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro nods as it was no time to wrap te cloak around her to hide the outfit she was wearing. They ran out of a side door Moro made sure to make any noise by opening it and closing it at all. She quickly moved away from the house with out making any noise. She doubt that Weaver and Washi would care less about the noise anyway, but keep to the safe side of being quiet and unnoticeable. They could not leave just yet, she had to wait for her cloan to arrived with their money and that could take several hours. she pulled the cloak around her to hide her revealing outfit.

"What do you want to do intill my cloan arrives with our money?"


----------



## Hossaim (May 20, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

Hossaim usually would have wanted to train, and even tough he knew he had more than enough Chakra, he wasn't in the moon. Right now he just wanted to sit. Maybe his brain would stop thinking so much for once. He was always stressed, he needed some relaxation. No Takara's medical bills, no enemies waiting to kill him, no complicated jutsu he has to learn or he will get blown to pieces next mission. For a few hours he can not be a ninja. Being a ninja was all he had ever wanted to do, but right now it felt like it had completely ruined his life. His parents were off doing whatever and he never saw them, and he had no real friends. Takara was more of a brother really. Again that shot to the stomach, seeing him bleeding heavily with his arm chopped off. _No, don't think about that_.

"Lie down"

Hossaim sat on the ground and pulled of his hood. Evening was begging to break but it was comfortably warm. He fixed his hair. Hossaim cared very little for clothes, preferring stuff he could move around in and blend with the shadows, but he always made sure his hair looked nice.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 20, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

It was hot tonight, as she looked left to right she pulled off her pink wig. It got itchy when it got hot out here. She revealed her black/blishes hair that was natural like a Uchiha. She laid down next to Hossaim, hoping he did not mind her being in his space at all. This was relaxing for the moment, to think of nothing for a few hours. She looked up at the sky, to see nothing but black.

"What is on your mind, you seemed stress than a normal calm ninja? I listen to your problems, if you want to talk about them. I am here for you."

Moro reached out to put a soft hand on his shoulder, than let go. As she looked up back at the sky. She rather listen to other people's problems than talking about her own problems. It was usual her kind act as her brown eyes show with kindness unusal for a Uchiha who only hold no emotion in them or haterid. She was lying on her back as she did not want to be on her side facing Hossaim.To her Hossaim was a unusally ninja as well hiding another ninja that might be a fugitive, but she was just guessing about that idea.


----------



## Hossaim (May 20, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

"Money Issues" Hossaim said flatly. 

"A kid I met on a mission a few years back. Were pretty close. He has no clan, it was just him and his father growing up. His father was a rogue ninja and we were after a common goal along with a few others, and a ninja from the Senju clan killed him. I killed that ninja in turn when I noticed him in the bushes. From that moment on he became my little brother. However there was recently an accident and his arms got blown off. The medical bills have got me up the roof, so I need to get better as fast as possible so I can do more dangerous missions and bring in more money."

Hossaim stopped and took a breath, then turned his head and spotted the first star of the night.

_I wish I could see Omrai again. He would know what to do. _


----------



## Alisdragon (May 20, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

"Does your friend need anymore medical help. I know someone, who will lower your bill, but he does not do anything for free. It is only a small price. I will talk to my friend when we get back to the village, if you like. What are you looking at?"

She had a feeling he was looking at the stars, Romulus was a friend atleast he could help in any way because of her. She had her own expiernce as well during the last couple of years and she felt betrayed by the guy she told her story too. She was thinking if Ikki shows back up in her life again she was going to hurt him. She was starting to feel drained by that one clone that was still using. She did not realized she fell asleep beside Hossaim. She was guessing several hours went by with out knowing it. She felt someone kicked her in the side and it was her clone. The clone droped the ryo next to Moro as the clone dissapeared in a spark of flames.


----------



## Hossaim (May 20, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

"Sure, that sounds good."

It took a while for Hossaim to become aware that Moro had fallen asleep. He thought she might be low on Chakra after the shadow clone that needs to last for several hours. The day had been warm but the night was cold. He herd a voice in the back of his head telling him to cover her with his jacket, but he shook it off. That was stupid. She looked fine.He was starting to get bored when the clone showed up and dropped off the ryo. Hossaim got up, dusted off his shoulder and headed back to the uchiha village with Moro.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 20, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro yawnedas she got up and tied her cloak around her better, she had a feeling that Hossaim wanted to put his coat over her but changed his mind as they walked back to the Uchiha village as she put her pink wig back on. As she was standing in front of his house she started to hoot like a owl. A snowy owl hooted back at her and flew off to find Romulus. Then she enter the house with Hossaim. She was quiet for now and did not know where his friend was at right now. She better wait at the front door, as Hossaim went to find his wounded friend. Romulus stepped in the small house as he looks around then looked back at Moro.

"Did you needed something?"

"Could you look at a friend of a friend of mine? I told him I do this favor for him."

"Show me the room that this person is in and I will take a look and healed him in any pain." Romulus followed Moro to the room that she wonder apon that she found Hossaim's friend.


----------



## Hossaim (May 20, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

Takara looked cheerful to see Hossaim. His bandage was still fresh. They usually took about 4 days to soak through. His arm was gone at the shoulder on 1 arm, and below the elbow on the other. He also had a deep cut on his face that hadn't been healing well. He could only hope that Moro's friend would be able to help him. To stop the bleeding. He couldn't keep bleeding like this. Hossaim estimated he would have had maybe 2 months if he was kept well bandaged without medical care. Hossaim would have been about 2 missions away from paying for his bills, but a cheaper rate was much appreciated. when he saw Moros firend walk in, he stepped back and let him examine Takara. After a few minutes, hossaim asked:

"well?"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 20, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha and Romulus*

"It be free of charge, what blood type does he have and it be his choice. If he wants his arms back. Moro will have to sneak into the hospital to get blood and two arms that connect up to the same size of your shoulder and your elbow."

He did a few handseals to do Healing Resuscitation Regeneration as his hand started to glow a powerful light in his hands. Romulus carassed Takara's cheek as the wound healed up quickly as their was no scar there at all. Romulu looked at Moro and Hossaim wondering you would go get the arms and who would get the blood, he would paid for everything, as Moro would do him another favor later.

"You two hurry up to get to the hospital and get back here quickly, before the night is over. I stay here if your friend gets worst."

Moro was not complaining at all, she was doing this for a friend and another friend was healing him as well. She waited at the door for Hossaim. It was his choice to come with her or not. Romulus was a good friend he was not going to do anything while they were gone anyway. Moro was glad that Hossaim friend was going to be okay after all.


----------



## Hossaim (May 20, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

"He's AB"

Hossaim breathed for the first time in what felt like ages. He went to go meet Moro outside. He wasn't expecting Takara to be able to get his arms back, but this was great. Sneaking into the hospital shouldn't be too difficult, but they had to be absolutely sure they weren't caught. They couldn't fight their own clan members. But he was an expert at stealth, and he was fairly confident Moro would be able to handle herself too. He put his hood on then seat out to the hospital.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 21, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

This would be fun, she would have to hold back on trying to hurt another Uchiha in the hospital. That was fast to rebuild the one of the hospitals that was burned by her. She snucked into the hospital with Hossaim. It was time to split up anyway as she activated her sharingan to look around to see everything. She move swiftly and silently to reach the mourge of the hospital. Moro was thinking she doubt anyone would be here guarding the dead. She enter the cold room, there has to be some livly material hanging around here somewhere. She open up icechest, as she finally found the arms she was looking for and closed the ice chest. She picked up the ice chest and kept to the shadows to not get caught as she waited for Hossaim with the blood.


----------



## Hossaim (May 21, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

Hossaim clung to the shadows as he moved through the hospital. He had to use a lot of agility to dodge around some of the nigthworkers, but he eventually made it to the blood transplant room. there were no patients on the 2 available beds, but a filing cabinate off in the corner. He opened it and searched it untill he found AB> He then put some into the 1L bag he brought, then blended into the shadows once more as he returned to Moro.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 21, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro and Hossaim sneak out of the hospital to not be notice by the night workers of the hospital. They made it back to his house and snuck him like two fugtivies in the shadows. Moro enter Hossaim's house. She place the ice chest next to Romulus. Before he could perform any sergery he had to get the blood back into Hossaim's friend. He put the iv in to his arm from the blood bag, as Romulus watch the blood go into Takara's blood stream. Romulus waited thirty minutes, befire putting a numbing shot at Takara's shoulder and elbow.

"If you are scremish your friend with talk with you or play you a calming song on a flute."

Moro started to play calming music as Romulus operated on TaTakara. After a hour or two the surgery was completly done and was a success after all. He would stay with Takara intill he could move his fingers. He looked over as he noticed that Moro was asleep on a window seat as her flute was beside her. Romulus noticed that the moon light was shining over Moro as her skin glowed a bit from the light.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 21, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue greeted Moro as they parted company back at the inn. The cold wasn't actually bothering him that much, he just wanted a change of scenery. He decided that having achieved that, boiling himself for a while would not be amiss. In his room he removed his heavy clothing and ghosted through to the inn's male baths. 

There were not many pub patrons around which Nue was grateful for. The world felt a bit surreal and suspicious without his mask which he know carried by his side rather than wearing it. Even though it was oiled to withstand water, there was no point in inviting corrosion by needlessly getting it wet. It was a precision instrument of death after all. It had to be properly maintained, even more carefully and diligently than a sword.

The dull thumps of Nue's bare feet on the wooden floor gave the place a very homely feel despite the very different architecture. Nue mused on these things as he arrived in the little outdoor men's bath area. The cold northern air ensured that a heavy cloud of steam hung over the hot water, heated by springs. In a moment of childish abandon brought on by his solitude, Nue hopped in with a splash, submerging himself in the hot water before slowly resurfacing. For a moment he imagined he was the _Rebuke_, breaking the sea surface after a long dive.

_Weird... I actually miss the ship..._

His bit of vessel roleplay over, Nue settled against the smooth rocks which lined the bath. He braced for a little chill, but the water had cooked the rocks for so long that they were warm and pleasant to the touch. With a long, lingering sigh, Nue settled back. His thoughts were of home, gripped in the throws of Makaan's fury rekindled at the mentioned of Orochigen's name. His parents, away on another trade expedition in the southern seas. Shiba-sensei....

That thought seemed to stretch into eternity until Nue suddenly jerked as his body reacted to his head slipping under the water.

_Damn, I dozed off. It must be the water._

Truly, Nue had not realized how tired he was. Hurrying about leaving the bath, he scooped up his mask and bath items and made back to his room. It was late afternoon and many of the pub tenants were either out and about or retired to their rooms. Nue could not make heads or tails of the place's clientele. Thinking better of reasoning the matter, he made straight for his room, diving under the covers the moment he secured the door and stored his things. He fell into a deep sleep until the following day.

***​
Day break brought more of the same in terms of weather. Nue roused like a bear emerging from hibernation. It was a long time since he slept like that. 

_Maybe its because I'm not working..._

He lazily emerged from the bed and loosely wrapped himself in his travel wear, hiding his disheveled state under his gray cloak. With his mask on the inside of the garment and its hood raised, he made his way downstairs. 

Unlike the previous day, the morning was actually busy. Luckily there was a small table available. Nue signaled the pub-lord for the standard breakfast everyone else was having and something (anything) hot. He didn't know what northerners drank in the mornings but he was willing to try anything once. At least as far as hot drinks went. He huddled into the corner at his table, looking more like a gargoyle than a person, awaiting his morning meal.


----------



## Hossaim (May 21, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

Hossaim was tired. Takara was recovering well and was working out the movements in his arm. He sat down. He never really herd what Moro said, and was instead luled away to sleep by the sound of her flute. His dreams went from learning a new jutsu, to a nightmare where the entire uchiha village was being attacked, to sitting with Takara in a feild, talking away without a care. Then he had a terrible nightmare.

He was running around, playing ninja wiht Omoi, Sadara, and Kun. Suddenely, there was someone else there. Hossaim felt himself blown of his feet. They had all been blown back. Suddenly there was a sword through Kun's chest. Hossaim quickly threw some hand seals together and threw a katon but it missed and it the mountain. A bunch of rocks and fell and one knocked Omoi over and over the edge of the clif. Then Sadara's disembodied head was at his feet. 

Hossaim awoke suddenly, then soon fell back into a dreamless sleep.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 21, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro woke up in the morning, as she pulled on her warmest clothes a tght white long sleeve shirt and a black flowing skirt. It was a long time she slept like that, even though she was parniod of going to sleep. She grabbed her bag and swords and left the room as the brown wolf brushed up against her legs. She went down to breakfast as it was busy, she looked around as her staff hit the wood floor. To her it be better to ask or her wolf could sniff him out pretty well. The brown wolf sniffed out Nue leading Moro to a corner where nobody else was seated set for one person.

"So what do you have planned for us today Nue?"

Moro had a feeling that the waiter was thinking that they were a couple. Moro glared at the waiter to stop staring, Moro had place her order for breakfast and the waiter went to get their food and drinks. Moro was thinking was it not commen up here for two friends to share a meal together, geez. The brown wolf layed down next to Moro's feet to wait to be feed or just hang around for alittle bit before heading off to find Romulus and his friends of the pack.

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro heard Hossaim tossing and turning in his sleep, she got up and held him to her breasts to comfort him. Romulus looked over at them it remind him of the female wolf nursing one of her mates. He turn back to Takara to make sure he was doing okay and cooping with his arms. Moro was not planning to do anything to Hossaim as she just hold him to her soft body like a wolf. She was thinking he maybe in shock when he wakes up, but it will help him get in some hours of sleep. She never dream, because she had no regrets in life set for telling anyone her life story living with the Uchiha's. A black wolf enters the house and lays at Takara's feet.


----------



## Hossaim (May 21, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

Hossaim awoke with a start. He Jerked his head back when he woke up, so he did not notice where his head had just been. He saw Moro standing in front of him. He stretched while wishing her a good morning. He then went over to see Takara. He looked far better today. He also seemed to be learning control of his hand. Hossaim went to his room and put on a hoddie, then came back. His chakra had fully returned, since he had barley used any during their last mission, she he felt fuly rested. He want up to Moro's friend to ask how Takara was doing. That was when he noticed the large wolf.

Friend of yours Moro?


----------



## Alisdragon (May 21, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro blushed as she stepped away from Hossaim, she still had not changed out of her skimpy outfit yet, she needed to do that soonish. She went over to pet the black female wolf, to get her off the bed. Romulus growled and the ears of the black female wolf jumped off the bed and sat next to him. Romulus stretch as well it was a long night, to him and Moro ut it was for a good cause after all.

"Sorry for you to wake up like that, she is one of the wolves I know as a friend to me."

She walked out of the room to his bathroom to change into a skirt and a black top as well. She splashed water on her hot face and ran a comb through her hair. Then she walked back to the room where they were at. The black female jumped upwardas Moro enter the room. She was thinking the wolf wanted to play as well, but Moro calmed her down. Romulus was looking over Takara.

"Your friend is doing well today, he needs to strenghten his arms for them to get stronger. He starting to move his hands then laterr move his actually the whole arm. It depends on the person and how much time they need to heal and work everything out through the body as well."


----------



## Hossaim (May 21, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

"Well, ill leave you two to it then"

Hossaim then walked outside and began practicing some Jutsu, as well as trying to cut a leaf with lightning. He had recently learned that he also had a lightning affinity, so he had to learn to control it. It was a long process and was likely to take several months, but Hossaim knew it would be a very large boost to his offensive abilities. After a few hours he started working on his new jutsu. Because if his horrible weakness in Taijutsu, Hossaim had decided it would be good to try and create a defensive move. He called it fire wall, it was basically a wall of fire that hardened and defended him from incoming attacks as well as burning anyone who touches it. It would still, however, require a large amount of work. Hossaim wondered what Moro was doing right now. He assumed she was probably bored.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 21, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

Moro was playing with wolf friends, it was peacefull out here nobody bothering. But the town still bugs her, guessing it was time to leave, yet she was stuck here. She pressed her body against a dense tree as she felt something or someone was watching her at the moment. Her wolves turned from playful to on the hunt for whoever watching Moro would report her and they chased after her into the cemtery. Moro was thinking thanks as she hides in the shadows of the cemetery to escape whoever was after her and snuck up on Hossaim.

"Hey, what's? You don't seem too bored to me."


----------



## Hossaim (May 21, 2012)

*Hossaim Uchiha*

"Just training, it's pretty dull but whatever. You hungry?"

Hossaim went into his house kitchen and fixed up a few sandwiches. He brought one to Takara and Moro's friend then went outside and handed one to Moro. He was tired and needed to regain some Chakra, so he decided to sit down in the grass while eating. His house was near the edge of the village so you could see the hill that dropped into a large woods.  He sat there on the edge eating his sandwich. He saw herd Moro's wolves playing in the distance. _This is nice_, he thought to himself. One of the first times hes allowed himself to feel this relaxed in ages.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 21, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"Your house is closed to mine, glad to have a neighbor around and sure, I eat with you."

She sat down next to Hossaim, as she pulls out some riceballs and some tea. She started to eat her sandwich it was okay to her. It was okay, she had to wait on Romulus for both of them to leave the Uchiha village. The black female walked up to Moro as she was thinking and stole the meat. Moro bite into it and only tasted bread. It was okay as she was having fun with friends. She have to leave at some point, as this was not her home anymore.

"How would you feel if I just left in the middle of the night?"


----------



## Hossaim (May 21, 2012)

*Hossaim*

Hossaim had been suspecting something like this. People like Moro had things to do. Hossaim knew he could get by fine on his own without her, he ahd been doing it for several, with Takara. He was a little offended that she even had to ask.

"You have to do what you have to do. I know that. If you have to go then go. I don't mind."

He wondered what she had to leave for. He could tell it was a bit of a secret, that was plainly obvious, so he didn't ask. He assumed he would find out one day. Honestly, he now felt a little relieved. He had stuff to do. Stuff he had to do on his own. He needed to find stuff to do alone. Moro would be back eventually. He decided to himself that the next time they met, he would no longer be a kid.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 22, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue thanked the waiter with a nod and began on his meal. Shortly after, Moro arrived, finding Nue in the corner with little trouble. The patrons seemed less bothered by the large wolf lazing at Moro's feet. 

_They must be used to such animals in this climate..._

In the midst of his eating, he took a swig of the hot drink that was placed on the table in front of him. He imediately regretted the large gulp as the drink seemed to have something with a real kick in it, probably warm people up from inside. Nue winced briefly as the burning after-taste subsided, before settling in to drinking at a more subdued pace.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "So what do you have planned for us today Nue?"



Nue silently looked at Moro as he chewed and contemplated the question. There was something to do, but Nue had spent much of yesterday debating whether he should actually do it. He was way off the beaten path out here.

Nue sighed and spared the other breakfast goers a glance and then looked back at Moro, his face steeled under the weight of the decision he was about to make.

"Perhaps we can explore to the north east", Nue rasped somewhat grimly. "I hear there is a great river bridge there which is supposedly the only one of its kind. It might be an interesting sight to see... what do you think?"

In truth, the trip to the bridge was not a random suggestion. Nue was invited there, a secret which racked his mind with worry.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 22, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha LT*

" I did not mean to offend you or upset you, but the Uchiha village dries me bonkers, into a crazy person. My past in this town, drives me into a saint."

She kept her promise of not arming any of the other Uchiha's but it was getting to her to hurt any Uchiha even Hossaim. She already hurt one person she liked in her life, she did not want to repeat her mistakes again. She looked down at her hands as goosebumps went her arms as her fingers twitch. To her it was not Hossiam at all, he was a pleasent person to be around, but her issues could not be solve by sitting here. She kept her gaze down as she felt that coldness around her, she sighed to keep her inner self locked deep within her soul. Moro got up and left Hossaim sitting their as she left knowing that Romulus would catch up with her later during the next night.

*Moro Uchiha*

"That sounds nice and sounds intersting. Has I never explored there myself. We start out after breakfast, I have a feeling you have some surprises up your sleeve set for just going to a pretty bridge."

She had a bad feeling about going there as she was thinking that she was being parniod or not. She was thinking as the waiter came back with her food and her warm tea. She started to eat her meal and carefully sip her tea. Whatever is going to go on she be ready for it anyway or anyway she would handle it. She was worry about it herself, as her friend could be in trouble with anyone or could it be with that old man we both heard last night. She bend down as she gave the brown wolf some sauage and the wolf ate it, as the wolf ears perked as where they were goining today as he chomp on the sauage.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 23, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "That sounds nice and sounds intersting. Has I never explored there myself. We start out after breakfast, I have a feeling you have some surprises up your sleeve set for just going to a pretty bridge."



Nue chuckled a bit at Moro's assertion. "Actually, I'm a pretty boring guy these days", Nue teased.

They concluded a pleasant breakfast and prepared to head out. Nue jetted up to his room briefly to pick up his things and met Moro at the entrance before they headed out together. The road to the bridge was not well traveled despite what Nue had heard. This was not altogether unexpected though, the weight of anxiety was beginning to get to even him.

_I have to tell her..._

"Moro-san", Nue started a bit uncertainly. "This bridge we are going to... there might be someone there. You remember the man from the river? It seems he had more than just news from the south to tell me."

Nue looked about at he could not fail to notice how lonely the wide winding road had become. For such a major artery it was positively abandoned.

"If he is there, I'm thinking of listening to what he has to say. I would kid you by pretending this is not insanely dangerous, but I really believe that he would not call me to that place just to kill me... at least I hope so."

"Anyway, when he appears, he might be a bit strange. Don't overreact though, just play it cool. I need to know what this it about, but I also don't want you to be completely relaxed in going to the bridge. I simply don't know what he wants. If you rather not come, I can meet you back at the inn if you want. just let me know."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 23, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I want to know what he is going to say to you, I do my best to not be a threat to this man. But I am not going back to the inn with outknowing that you will be okay. I am here to be by yourside Nue, no matter what happens."

She noticed by her feet, that the snow cover path was as lonley as her and Nue could be as ever. She be a calm and cool person as the coldness in this area helps her out on her other feels she needed to work on. This would be one of the test that would come her way and she would past it for her and for Nue. The snow fell onto her white hood, as her brown wolf was beside herside at her pace. As they walked towards the west. She heard the sound as her staff hit something and heard the wolf's claws hit the wood of the bridge. Moro was guessing that she was in her thoughts as she did not relized she traveld wth Nue to the bridge where they were going to meet the man.

She patted the snow covere brown wolf, the wolf needed to be cool as her attitude towards this man as well that she seen and heard. It was not the best time to activated her sharingan to see what it was, for now she would only listen and smell the man that showed up. Her hearing of the ice freazing of little pops sounded of being sealed, she had a feeling this whole river was only thin ice. She let Nue go ahead of her because the man was meeting him not her at all she was only hear for her own reasons and backup if needed and as a friend to give support.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 24, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*




			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "I want to know what he is going to say to you, I do my best to not be a threat to this man. But I am not going back to the inn with outknowing that you will be okay. I am here to be by yourside Nue, no matter what happens."



Nue nodded in silent appreciation. Moro was quite brave to go with him and he certainly appreciated that.

The road to the bridge became more winding as it headed into some rocky snow-capped crags. They were heading towards a gorge, carved out of the centuries by a powerful river. The air was filled with the roar of white water rapids. The watery droplets which hung in the air only enhanced the frigid cold. Hard packed earth gave way to ice covered rock as they approached the bridge.

Midst the ice and the rocks they suddenly came upon it. An ancient massive wooden structure which spanned the width of the gorge. A sheer deadly drop down to the gorge floor where the great river roared. The noise of the rushing river was joined by the noise of cascading pillars of water which fell from hidden pools among the high rocks. 

The bridge itself was a remarkable feat of engineering as it spanned the gap without any supports reaching the canyon floor. It was perched high up among the rocks, but with the slightest sign of faltering. A testament to those who built it.

Nue looked around slowly, examining the bridge the surrounding rocks. It was a terrible place for a meeting if you were worried about ambushes. The ice and rocks provided hiding places everywhere with plenty of high ground from which to fling all manner of projectiles. Nue's mask whistled as he scanned the bridge and the surrounding area, reaching his sonar sense far out into every cave and rock in the surrounding half kilometer. Nothing.

In truth, this did not surprise Nue. A Kurokasa Nin of Orochigen's level had nothing to fear from sound techniques. Nue's shoulders slumped in resignation. He spared Moro a glance before slowly proceeding out onto the bridge. The dull thuds of his footfalls on the old wood reminded him of the Inn baths, but the feelings of relaxation then and apprehension now were worlds apart.

Nue walked out right to the center of the bridge into clear view. Still nothing. He looked back and Moro, almost ready to scold himself for making her worry for nothing. His feet turned to head back to her when a voice froze him in his tracks.

"Good day to you. I see my message did not escape your attention. The Locust Lord truly is vigilant". The person who spoke did so with a laugh in his voice. Nue turned to see someone he did not expect. An incredibly beautiful girl stood there on the bridge as though she appeared out of thin air. Nue was certain that he was alone until she spoke.

"Who are you?" Nue coldly asked. "I did not come here at your invitation. Where is Orochigen?"

The girl started to laugh in a rather haughty manner. "So impatient..."

Nue's suspicion grew even more intense.

_What is this? Is this girl under some sort of genjustu? Where is she being controlled from?_

Suddenly, the reason for the meeting place being on this bridge made sense. The noise from the rushing water below... the echoing acoustics of the canyon walls... all factors that would prevent a Kurokasa ninja from using their sensory ability effectively.

_Dammit, I've been played..._

"Played?" the girl giggled. "Come now, don't be so suspicious."

Nue was frozen in horror.

_How did she-_

"-know what you were thinking?" the girl smirked, finishing Nue's thought for him.

"What the fuck is this? That's not possible!" Nue's grating voice was laced with shock.

"Not possible?", the girl repeated as she strolled over to the railing and looked out over the river far below. "Oh if only you knew the secrets I know, Locust Lord. I have perfected my skills, the skills which Makaan believed he had perfected. Before my current skills however Makaan is nothing but an impostor to the title of ruler of Kurokasa... but never mind all that, that's not why we are here today."

"Cut the shit!" Nue snapped. "How-"

"-am I doing this? My sound weapon of course. I have mastered it, and it has mastered sound. I now hear all things, even that which should not be heard..." the girl grinned evilly at Nue who could not help but take a slight step back.

_It was a mistake to come here..._

"No it wasn't", the girl interrupted again, hearing Nue's thoughts and responding immediately. "You came because you needed information which you now have, even if it was not what you were expecting."

"So you brought me here to show off? Was this some kind of threat? Am I supposed to be a messenger that must now run back to Kurokasa in fear and tell them how powerful you are?" Nue indignantly asked.

The girl's smile faded at Nue's outburst as though stopped in a thought. It didn't last however and her smug grin returned. "No, no, you misunderstand Locust Lord. I called you here today to warn you about the traitor."

Nue clenched his fists in frustration that this person would bring up that subject again.

"I know you don't believe me, but if I can provoke your inquiring mind then this meeting would not have been wasted. Don't think that I called you to this bridge to conceal myself from *your* sound techniques."

Nue fist relaxed somewhat and frustration gave way to confusion. "Why are you telling me all this? I'm not even a jounin."

"The Locust Lord keeps vigl", the said with an air of authority. "Those words mean something, even if you don't think they do." The girl suddenly looked to the mountains in the distance as though something caught her attention. "It seems our time is up. Until next time... Locust Lord..." 

As suddenly as she appeared she vanished, fading like a mirage.

_A bunshin?_

Frustration built up inside Nue once more until he lost it and smashed his hand against the bridge railing, causing it to crack slightly. The warm trickle of blood drew Nue's attention to his hand which was pierced by several splinters. "Dammit..."

He turned and forlornly made his way back to Moro. "Sorry I wasted your time on this nonsense Moro-san. Let's do something else, anything you want. I can't be hear anymore."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 24, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

Moro heard everything, as she only glanced straight trying to figuer out where the voice was coming from. It may seemed confusing at first.But found out as this girl angered Nue about a warning and also being called the Locust lord. She smelled blood as Nue walked up to her after the girl left. She left with Nue as she did some handseals to healed his hand before the frost got to it.She did not want frost bite getting into the blood stream to later to shut of warmth from the wound.

"You will never will wast my time, but think of the warning she gave you. Don't think about it right now, as your anger will never go away just put it in the back of your mind."

She was glad that the girl did not blow up the bridge, as that could cause many other problems on the way as well. She let Nue go ahead of her as she scoop up some snow to roll up in a ball and throw it at Nue back. She was wondering if Nue would get mad at her and walk off or would he throw a snowball back at her. She did not know his reaction at all, to her it was not evil, just a sly and fun attemp at Nue.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 25, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*




			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "You will never will wast my time, but think of the warning she gave you. Don't think about it right now, as your anger will never go away just put it in the back of your mind."



"I guess you're right", Nue relented. The girl had managed to infuriate him to the point that he was on the verge of bringing down the cliff face. When he saw Moro however, he was able to set that aside.

_I guess it was good that she came after all. I might have done something stupid..._ 

They walked in silence for a while as Nue tried to set the incident behind him for analysis at another time. The sheer number of messed up things about that meeting was enough to make his head hurt.

His brooding was interrupted when he felt a cold powdery thud against his back.

"Huh?"

His query was met with a mischievous smirk on Moro's face.

"So you want to play games huh?" Nue slyly asked as he stooped to roll up a snowball of his own. "Take that!" Nue sent his newly fashioned snowball hurtling at Moro's forehead.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 25, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Moro let the snowball hit her face, as this was for fun. Not for fighting at all, this was the first time that she seen Nue be less up tight. She could imange the sly smile across his face as well. She scoop up another pile of snow and made it into a snow ball and throw it at back at Nue. She did not relize she had not played games in years. Atleast it would get Nue's mind off his troubles for now after that weird meeting with that girl. She lower her speed and quickness to get hit by snowballs as her smirk turn into a true smile.

"Atleast it will get your mind off things and I have not seen you like this in like three years. It is nice seeing this side of you once again. Sometimes games can help in so many ways then people think they thogh with some fun to it."

She flop on to the snow covered ground to make a snow angel, then she got up for anyone to see. Her brown wolf wanted to get into the snowball fight as he shakes the snow off the snow off his fur on to Nue. He walked over to Moro and looked at the pretty snow angel she made and he howled. The brown wolf was thinking these two had some werid romance going on, but the two did not relize it right here through the crazy snowball fight.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (May 28, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*



> "Atleast it will get your mind off things and I have not seen you like this in like three years. It is nice seeing this side of you once again. Sometimes games can help in so many ways then people think they thogh with some fun to it."



Nue's throwing slowed as he considered Moro's words. Three years. In that time Nue had played many many games... but not the nice kind. Not like this. A dark mood threatened to settle over him again until Moro's wolf got tired of being left out and launched its own snow attack. 

Nue simply chuckled and defended his head from the flying snow. "I'm being double-teamed!"

Further off, Moro was making shapes in the snow. Nue wasn't sure exactly what she was doing since snow games were not something someone from Kurokasa would no much about. It seemed like a silly thing to do since it would just make one's clothes wet, but Nue figured he'd try it anyway. He flopped in the snow and made his own snow angel. Because of his cloak however, his snow angel ended up looking a lot fatter than Moro's. His mask also gave it a strange head.

"Ah, a snow thingie worthy of Kurokasa", he hissed in jest.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 28, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

"Hey, don't let the past get to you. It would only get you down and make you depress. I know you can't forget about it, but put it in your mind when you need it to recoll on it when you are in a situation."

Moro laughed at the joke that Nue made for his snow angel, to her it was a pretty nquie one she heard about. She shut her mouth and blushed it been awhile since she laughed like that. She was kind of shock to hear the tinkle of her laughter once again. 

"It is one of the best things I heard in awhile Nue-Kun. That sounded good to hLet's head back, to warm up a bit and have a warm drink or two."

That sounded good to her, as started walking along the path back to the inn. She took off her cloak and hung it up too dry; she took a seat near the fire and poke it to make sparks fire up a bit to make the fire more a live. She order some fire whiskey to help warm her up quickly and wonder if Nue wanted some or not she could pour him some in a glass. She was wondering about something and it made affend Nue but she wanted to know. She guessed it was not her bussiness, but still wanted to keep in contct with him. For anything that comes up she could rely on him to come help if she could fiind him once again.

"Nue, where are you heading next? Are you going back to your clan or going somewhere else?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Hey, don't let the past get to you. It would only get you down and make you depress. I know you can't forget about it, but put it in your mind when you need it to recoll on it when you are in a situation."



Nue simply nodded at Moro's advice. It was certainly something he tried to do on a daily basis. These days however, you saw the future rushing towards him like an avalanche, sweeping over everything until it destroyed him.

The walk back to the inn was uneventful. It threatened to leave Nue reflecting about the bridge, though since then something else had surfaced in his mind which he wondered about. Information certainly was dangerous, especially if it was false...

These thoughts swirled like the pub room fire dancing before Nue's eyes. Moro offered him a drink but he simply held up a hand as_ "no thanks"_. Alcohol made him sick these days.



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Nue, where are you heading next? Are you going back to your clan or going somewhere else?



"Hmm, I was thinking of visiting somewhere..." Nue drawly said as he rocked in his chair. "I'm on shore leave now so there is no need for me to be back in the village. My parents are away to so..."

Something suddenly occured to Nue. He raised his one hand into a familiar handseal. "Cicada song", he whispered. It was a small thing, and one which would not really help if things were as bad as he thought they were.

"...I'm thinking of heading south", Nue suddenly said out of no where. "There's something I want to check out... in Aburame territory". Nue's chair rocking slowed slightly as he wondered what Moro might suspect. "Before I go there though, I'll need a map. Aburame is one of the last true 'hidden' villages. The land they live in is full of wild chakra bugs. They kill anything, any creature with chakra, no matter how strong it is. To get to Aburame we need safe passage through the wild bug lands..."

As simple as the problem sounded, it was not easily acheived. Nue did not want to ask for such a map in Kurokasa.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 1, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

Why would Nue go there, as trouble has arisen with the inuzuka clan, maybe this was the chance for Romulus to check things out in his own clan. To her he would be anger by this to go back to a dangerous village of one's clan. She guessed it be old times sake to travel with Nue again on another dangerous mission, like she took him with her like before. She also wonder if he would act crazy like she acted before hand on something that truly belong to him.

"I know how to get my hands on such a map, from Romulus. I doubt he would give us the map for his own reasons. Come on let's go back to the boat."

Moro lead Nue back to the boat, as she jumped on board and moved swiftly to get to Romulus cabin. She had her ears perked to see if Romulus was around. He was no where insight for now. Moro went through the maps with braile dots on them telling her which map was from what. She kept looking as the door to the cabin open again.

"What are youlooking for, a map to where to end up dead; Moro?"

"I swear to you I will not end up dead, I want the map to the area of the clans of inuzuka and Aburame clans. Do you really want to know what happen to your wife, don't you care?"

"I will not give you the map because there is nothing but trouble in thoses clans, people lived there to just kill. You two are not strong enough to go into thoses clans, you will be rip apart."

"If we go there we can get some information to see what happen to your lover, Romulus and what we expect from them that is in this war as it seems they are up to something then what we know of."

Moro and Romulus stared at each other to think about what each had said and see what they were going to do about it. Was it only a stand off that would lead into a fight or their would be more words said to each other. Romulus punched Moro hard as she stood her ground, then left the room to be with his wolves. Moro felt the broken bone in her wrist that protected her face.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 2, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

Nue silently watched Romulus and Moro's heated exchange. When Moro had first mentioned some potential resistance back in the inn, Nue silently wondered how far the doctor would go given how Nue had seen him behave in the past. As oblivious a person as Nue tended to be, he could at least acknowledge the strong protective behaviour that the doctor exhibited around Moro. They were almost like father and daughter, although they had an odd way of showing it sometimes.

As Romulus's fist hit Moro's wrist with a dull thud, Nue could hear the bones break but he remained still, choosing not to interfere. Even as the old man stormed out of his cabin to who knew where, Nue did not spare him a glance. Nue simply watched Moro to see how she was taking all this. As Romulus headed up the stairs onto the deck Nue finally glanced his way, watching the older man's back disappear up through the deck hatch.

"You and your doctor have a weird relationship...", Nue quietly said. He peeled himself off the hallway wall where he had perched himself and made his way into the cabin. He walked up to Moro and carefully picked up her arm to look at the wrist more closely. Sure enough, her soft light skin and begun turning a cloudy black and blue where the blood vessels were broken beneath the surface. "Hmm, that's broken alright..."

Nue idly began looking around the cabin for something like a splint. "You know, you don't have to come if you don't want to..." he said as he rifled through a nearby crate, speaking to Moro over his shoulder, "... I have other ways of getting maps. I wouldn't want you to get into trouble with your doctor friend. As much as he annoys me he still cares for you. You shouldn't make light of those kind of feelings..."

Nue finally found a short piece of wood that would suffice. Scooping up some of the doctor's bandages, he applied a very basic dressing to the broken wrist. He knew Moro could heal it in good time, but he figured that there wasn't much point in her using the hand right now. When he completed the wrap, he passed a longer loop around Moro's neck so that it cradled her arm like a sling.

"So, what do you want to do? Whatever you decide, I'll understand..."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 2, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha *

Moro blushed as Nue wrapped her broken wrist, she did not know if it was a carasses or just a gaze to her face as he slipped the loop around her neck. She did not take thoses feelings lightly with Romulus but it was hard to get throught to Romulus as well. IT was intersting that Romulus felt like her dad sometimes and as Moro was like his daughter. It was weird to her. She did not know that till now, to her they were like friends getting closer. Maybe Romulus adopted her in away that she did not know about over the months.

"I am coming with you, No matter what happens and if you can get another map to get there. I am with you till you leave again or when you go back to sees."

It did not matter about her broken wrist for now, as she could healed it later. She guessed that Romulus left the boat with his wolves. Moro felt the large silver wolf brushed up against her, she pet it with her good hand. Atleast Romulus was not to mad if he left her favor wolf behind then taking him away. She had a thought about her friend Romulus, he left the wolf to track her down if she ended up in trouble anyway. She was thinking he could save her butt along with Nue's if he decided to followed them after all.

"Time to start our travels by stealing a map else where that you know of Nue."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "I am coming with you, No matter what happens and if you can get another map to get there. I am with you till you leave again or when you go back to sees."



Nue heaved a sigh of resignation. "As you wish", he said with a small smile. Moro's determination was certainly one of her more charming traits. If she felt that her position with Romulus was ok, Nue would not argue. "If it helps ease you or your doctor's concerns, we're not going to Aburame territory to look for trouble, there is just something I want to check..."



			
				Moro said:
			
		

> "Time to start our travels by stealing a map else where that you know of Nue."



"Steal?" Nue hummed in a teasing tone. "You've been keeping some bad company while I've been away", Nue joked as he gently flicked Moro on her forehead. "Nah, we won't need to steal a map, we can borrow one. In the south on the river, there is a small trade village that Aburame traders sometimes do business with. If we can meet up with one of the traders then we can maybe borrow or buy a map from them. My parents have dealt with them in the past. They are good people."

Nue set right the doctor's belongings that he had gone through to get the splint. "Anyway, I guess we can sleep over in the port tonight and head out in the morning. What do you think?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 3, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

The silver wolf pounced on Nue as he lifted the mask off his face and landed on the floor. As he crouched playfully on the floor. As Moro gt the chance to kiss Nue on the floor head, for getting him back for flicking her on the forehead. She walked over to the silver wolf, to picked up his mask as the silver wolf's mouth. She smirked as she walked back over to Nue and handed his mask back to him, knowing it was one of his precious items to him.

"It sounds good to me, but what are we checkling out anyway? You never know when trouble will find us.

He know he was teasing her put the only bad company she had was her other half that could come and go in her mind. It been awhile since she shared a room with anyone, even a guy. she doubt anything would happen between her and Nue. To her he seemed more loosen up after awhile even though several events occured that did not really went well. As she climbed into one of the beds. The silver wolf throw Nue a pillow and curled up near Moro's feet. Moro was not asleep she was still getting comfortable while laying down with the sling on her broken wrist.

"Good night Nue, even in our dreams we protect each other from horrors of our minds to atleast to get a few hours of sleep."


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 6, 2012)

*Kurokasa Nue*

When the wolf snatched his mask Nue screamed and clutched his face. He staggered backward for a moment and knocked over some crates. He snatched at his mask and Moro handed it back and hurriedly put it over his face once more. His breathing was rushed and he his body tried to recover from a haggard look that had come over it.

_Too sudden... too sudden_ 



> "It sounds good to me, but what are we checkling out anyway? You never know when trouble will find us.



Nue's hand still clutched his mask over his face as Moro spoke. He started at the sound of her voice like someone had given him a fright. He didn't answer, he simply looked at her.



> "Good night Nue, even in our dreams we protect each other from horrors of our minds to atleast to get a few hours of sleep."



"Good night", was all Nue said as he walked out of the cabin.


***​
The fishing and trade village that was Moro and Nue's destination appeared out of the morning mist like a mirage. It had taken 3 dreary days to reach by boat. Despite its dreamy appearance the villagers were already hard at work at the early hour, readying themselves for a day of hard labour. The was quite a bit of pack animal noise from the traders that had arrived overnight. The merchants to had roused and although sales and crying of wares had not officially started, there was still a great deal of bustling as merchandise was being packed out for review.

Being the son of traders, Nue had an idea of who to talk to. The merchant coordinators were always the richest, most pompously dressed men. Their status obviously came from their work fees which traders were forced to match. If anyone knew about where to find Aburame traders, it would be them.

Nue approached a particularly fat and grimy one. His jewelry glistened in the sunlight which began to peek through the mist. Despite the chill the man seemed quite content in his thin but expensive garment. Nue mused for a moment that his fat might be protecting him from the cold. 

"Good morning", Nue started. Despite the man posing no threat, Nue made it clear he was a ninja to dispel any hopes of swindling him or Moro for information. "I'm looking for Aburame traders. Have you seen any?"

The merchant looked down his nose at Nue but answered despite his attitude. Ninja were hard to intimidate after all. "You seek an Aburame trader? I seek them as well, young shinobi lord", the man replied in a surprisingly effeminate voice considering his size. "I have not seen any in over a week, and I have been specifically been waiting for their goods. Aburame makes the best honey ale don't you know?"

Nue simply cocked his head at the merchant's rhetorical question. He wasn't in the mood for these kind of games though the man's response was certainly unexpected for other reasons. "You haven't seen a single one? Hasn't there been any news on why?"

"Who knows", the merchant hummed. "I do not doubt my information gathering skills but then again... I am no shinobi". His eyes flashed a hint as though a derogatory comment was coming but a glimpse of Nue's mask made him think better of it. "... hm, perhaps try the bar at the edge of town. Perhaps some crazy traveler knows something I don't, although its highly unlikely. Now, if you'll excuse me?"

Nue let the fat merchant go as he considered what to do. "Looks like we'll have to check out the bar. There may be some information we are missing", he said to Moro


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 6, 2012)

*Moro Uchiha*

"I am sorry for what happen last night, I did not mean for things get out of hand and I am sorry for bringing back and horriable memory to you. The silver wolf is even sorry, I think he is looking for a sorry gift to bring to you."

That bugged her all night, as she lost some sleep over what Nue reaction was when the wolf pulled off his mask. She listen to the fat worker on land than see, as she heard the information was it Romulus sometimes he became a little crazy or it could be someone else, he often hold back information as well. The last piece of information that would be at a bar at the in of town, where there they could find a lead on the mission pieces of this mystery. Moro nodded as she walked next to Nue as they walked to the bar, as they were walking the silver wolf weaved between Nue's and Moro's legs. The silver wolf jumped upward to get attention from Nue, in the silver wolf's mouth was a crystal seal for Nue, saying he was ruely he was sorry for last night's deed.

The silver wolf waited for the Nue to notice him as he walked with them to the bar, he would sit for Nue, but they were walking with out wasting any more time of the day right now. They walk into the bar, as they stomped of the snow from their shoes. Moro went to the bar and set on a stool, the silver wolf followed closely behind her and sat as his gold eyes looked around the bar as the bar tender approached her.

"What can I serve you?"

"I am looking for a guy who as information on the Aburametraders," she put down 50 ryo for a bribe?

The bartender accept it, "the guy comes in at noon. That is when you can get the guy to spill his guts."

Moro had a feeling it could be a guy or girl that could come in here after all. It could be from the Aburame clan or anyone from that clan that was a loner. She got of the arstool as to move somewhere in the shadows to wait for this person to show up at noon, for now they only had to waot. As they stalked the bar in the shadows for now, they could only whisper to not give themselves away and not to scare away this person as Moro's brown eyes gleamed in the darkness.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 7, 2012)

Fugetsu Senju
*Fugetsu and Tenshi arc*
*Main*

It has been about 2 weeks. 2 weeks since Hageshii clan leader of the hyuuga clan has assigned this mission to me and his daughter,Tenshi hyuuga. He said it was only a mission that me and Tenshi could do. And now we know what he meant. It was a simple A rank mission. Me and Tenshi would not get paid for it. But all the money would go to the Hyuuga clan. And honestly Fugetsu was not bothered by that. Fugetsu smirked as he entered the room. The mission would be going down this night.

This mission took place in the kingdom of diamonds. A very wealthy kingdom. Though its location was very far from the fire country its self. It took a week and 4 days just to get here. Fugetsu and Tenshi had to run at there top speeds and rarely took breaks. Fugetsu stood next to the prince of the diamond kingdom. Prince Miryoku. He was the one in the room. The reason why this mission was something for him and Tenshi was because Fugetsu was a spitting image of Prince Miryoku.

And Prince Miryoku betrothed was the Princess of the land of gold. Princess Migotona. By now Tenshi would be in Princess Migotona dressing room. The funny thing was Tenshi was also a spitting image of princess Migotona. Fugetsu sat down in a big comfy red chair with golden designs. He put his arms around his head and put his feet on the table. This dressing room was giant! But this cause prince Miryoku to facepalm and sigh.


"How could such a imbecile look like me. Have you ever heard of manners. And your suppose to take my place in this wedding while be and my betrothed escape this wretched kingdom!"

"Dude dont worry. I totally got this. Im awesome like that. This is a mission only *I* could do."

"Only because you look like me dog. You will need to learn manners and how to talk like me. And go take a bath you stink!"

"Blah Blah Blah. So I just need to act more classy and talk with your accent. And I will admit I am a little ripe and a bit overdo for a bath. But I got this."


This caused the prince to sigh. The wedding was in two hours. He was nervous. One bad move and the guards will capture him and his betrothed. And force him to stay and become king in this kingdom. The prince sighed. Could this twat really do it.

*2 hours later* 

Fugetsu had taken a bath. His hair was a bit fluffy and his hair was still wet. He had spent the first hour practicing his manners. And the next 40 minutes imitating the prince accent. He sighed. He bet Tenshi had no trouble imitating the princess since she is all about manners. 

"Okay prince pain in the ass give me your white suite."


The prince glared at Fugetsu for the insult but sighed as he handed him his white suite. And he had to wear Fugetsu opened coat exposing his stomach and chest and Fugetsu blue jeans. The prince put his hands on his noise because the stench of Fugetsu outfit. Plus Fugetsu opened coat was so exposing that the cold draft made the prince shiver.

"Must you really wear a open coat."

"Of course I do. Gotta show the ladies my abs."

Fugetsu spoke with a smirk. But then made a comment that offended the prince.

"Though I would say that look works on very muscular fellows like me. Your muscular but not as muscular as me."

Fugetsu spoke with a grin. The prince brushed off the comment and started going over the plan with Fugetsu. But Fugetsu was just admiring him self in a white suite in the mirror. But he was able to catch something the prince said.


"Do not use any of your wood techniques. I use diamond style techniques so they will know something up. So better yet don't use any techniques you twat."

"Twat. What the fuck does that mean. Anyway I got it. Tenshi said that you can meet your fiance out side. She will be in Tenshi outfit using the transformation technique to have Tenshi light purple eyes while the real Tenshi goes in her place with her outfit using the transformation technique making her eyes gold."

"Good luck."

"You to."

"I will send my payment to the Hyuuga clan once me and Migotona leave."


Fugetsu left the room as the prince escaped from the window. Outside he met Tenshi who gave him the thumbs up sign as her byakugan was activated and both the princess and prince were escaping together. She giggled at the thought.

"How romantic. A prince and a princess tired of being royalty leave a kingdom and get married else where."

"Romantic....or Cliche. Anyway meet you at the wedding........Migotona."

Fugetsu spoke his last sentence in a accent.

"Yes my love Miryoku."

She spoke in the same accent. And both went there different ways. The wedding was in 5 minutes and they had to get fake married and the ditch this kingdom.


----------

